# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Re: pourquoi je préfère le BARF?
> Je suis à 150euros par mois pour 2 grands chiens (BA). Sachant que j'ai un congélateur pour les chiens mais trop petit pour me permettre de commander en gros... J'attends avec hâte le déménagement et l'achat d'un gros congélateur car j'ai calculé et en commandant en grosses quantités ça me reviendrait à moins de la moitié de ce que je dépense actuellement!


C'est clair que le méga congelo ça change la vie 
j'ai acheté celui ci
http://www.electrodepot.fr/gros-electro ... -495l.html

je mets 7 cartons St-laurent (20 à25kg )dedans(à la verticale) + 3 cartons de pintadeaux (10kg) par dessus (horizontal) et j'arrive à caser un sac d'os récréatifs dans le petit coté qui reste libre 

j'ai donné mes 2 plus petits coffre à des copin(e)s afin d'avoir la place de mettre celui là, et c'est le jour et la nuit par rapport à avant (j'avais en plus un mini congelo qui servait uniquement à faire des glaçons quand on avait notre café, j'ai commencé avec ce micro congelo d'ailleurs)

----------


## Taysa

800gr de croq  :|  mais c ce que je dis de donner aux clients pour un fila de 70kg ! ^^ 
Ganja avec ses 35kg s enfile 400-500 mais pas 800 st un tonneau muephy ou quoi ^^

----------

> 800gr de croq  :|  mais c ce que je dis de donner aux clients pour un fila de 70kg ! ^^ 
> Ganja avec ses 35kg s enfile 400-500 mais pas 800 st un tonneau muephy ou quoi ^^


800gr donné en 2 fois (gamme sportive pourtant, puis mélange puppy/sport) , il prenait pas un gramme, j'avais un bull de 21kg, avec juste deux jambons mais un corps tout sec...

par contre pour chier, il chiait    ::

----------


## slz

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:   si quelqu'un sait ce qui est arrivé à Bebestane, j'veux bien être mise au courat par mp   :?  .

----------


## prem's

*elle s'est désinscrite.
les membres peuvent le faire eux même maintenant*

----------


## slz

:?  :?   ::  






 :kao7:

----------


## eirtzouille

:shock: 

Oh bin merde...  :|

----------


## Douggy

> BARF (il ne connaissait pas donc je lui ai expliqué)


Si les vétos ne savent pas ce qu'est le BARF, on est mal barré. (d'ailleurs, on est mal barré.....)





> , et il m'a répondu en gros que je tuais mon chien à petit feu....


Change de véto. A ce niveau, c'est soit de l'incompétence, soit de l'escroquerie.




> Bref, je sais que tout ça est faux mais ça m'a quand même mis un doute donc j'aimerais bien avoir vos avis si jamais j'ai zappé un truc:


Bon reflexe ;-)




> *Lundi*: charnu / boeuf
> *Ma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par skapounkette
> 
> rdi: abats / dinde
> ...


Les gens du dessus t'ont bien renseigné, y a des vrais pros du barf ici ca fait plaisir, je ne pourrais pas y apporter d'info supplémentaire ;-)

Juste pour info, mes chiens ont beaucoup moins de diversité, et les analyses sont nikels. Y compris sur mon vieux gros de 10 ans. Pleine patate à sa révision des 10 ans la semaine derniere, un jeune homme. Oeil, pwal, dent, coeur, tout d'un jeune homme, ce qui est rare pour les races géante de +80 kg.

----------


## Douggy

Zut, j'ma gouru dans les quotes   :niais:

----------


## babou.7

Vous la trouvez où vous votre viande pas cher ?

Les miens sont poubellivoires   ::   , ils mangent croquettes le matin et le soir c'est cuisse de poulet cru avec légumes ou ration ménagère.

Ici, je trouve les cuisses de poulet à 250/kg mais tout le reste est trop cher, il y a 4 chiens autour de 30 kg à nourir.

De temps en temps, on leur prend de la viande rouge quand il y a des promos mais sans os.

J'avais déjà démarché 2-3 bouchers mais bon, ça avait l'air de les saouler. Je suis inscrite sur le site du barf mais les adresses données n'ont pas donné grand chose.

On me parlait de Saint-Laurent effectivement mais ça n'a pas l'air donné non plus pourtant j'ai un grand congèl et je peux stocker, j'aimerai bien leur varier la viande.

----------


## eirtzouille

Je me fournis chez un éleveur de volailles qui a sa propres chaîne dabattage, et qui me refile les invendu ou tombés de la chaîne à 0.5cts le kg

Chez st laurent faut pas prendre le mister chien qui est fait avec du soja

----------


## emmajojo

m'enfin j'ai pas de bol ou bien?
à chaque fois que j'ai demandé à des producteurs, ça a été niet, à cause des controles ddsv chépakoi  , trop risqué pour eux, de ce que j'ai compris.

----------


## eirtzouille

La DSV est au courant, et aucun problème  :hein2: 

La seule chose qui a été faite, c'est un papier attestant qu'ils ne seront pas mis en cause s'il devait y avoir un "problème" : maladies ou autres, à cause de la viande.

----------


## emmajojo

ah...

----------


## delphine07

> Chez st laurent faut pas prendre le mister chien qui est fait avec du soja



j' avais demandé mais le boeuf pur ne l'est pas si ? car on voit bien la différence dans les compos avec volaille ou autre.

----------

vu que vous parlez d'abattoirs et de DSV

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t317727-le ... -abattoirs

----------


## eirtzouille

En faite dans la composition, ce qu'ils appellent le 20% de supplément de protéines, c'est du soja, donc à voir selon les compositions des sachets de chaque viande    ::

----------


## delphine07

ok donc le pur boeuf n'a pas de supplément d'autres oui, peut être pas tous

----------


## Columba

Idem pour le moment je n'ai pas trouvé d'abattoirs car ils me disent qu'ils ne vendent pas aux particuliers point barre    ::  

Par contre, y'avait un site qui vendait du poulet bio broyé (comme du dogador sauf que là c'est bio donc ça m'intéresse à mort !)  à 1 euro le kilo, sauf qu'il faut minimum acheter 121 kg de viande pour avoir des frais de port raisonnable. Sinon tu payes genre dans les 50 euros le kilo donc tu l'as dans l'os   ::  

Ca m'intéresserait grandement si des gens pas trop loin de chez moi seraient intéressés pour faire une commande groupée !

----------


## eirtzouille

Hiiii    ::  

J'avais pas pensé à l'histoire du particulier, je suis pro moi, donc j'ai pas ce problème !

----------


## emmajojo

> Hiiii  
> 
> J'avais pas pensé à l'histoire du particulier, je suis pro moi, donc j'ai pas ce problème !


ah oui mais ça change tout, forcément

----------


## malko

moi je me fourni direct à l'abattoir, j'ai aucun soucis, ils vendent aux particuliers, même au kilo : 1 le kilo + tva 5,5%
je commande d'une semaine sur l'autre

----------


## Columba

> moi je me fourni direct à l'abattoir, j'ai aucun soucis, ils vendent aux particuliers, même au kilo : 1 le kilo + tva 5,5%
> je commande d'une semaine sur l'autre


J'ai pas du appeler aux bons endroits alors   :grattgratt:

----------


## emmajojo

à l'abattoir je peux avoir que les déchets de découpe humaine, à 3e/kg, et c'est que du gras quoi 
tout le reste, pas bon pour humain, ils veulent pas.

----------


## malko

> *à l'abattoir je peux avoir que les déchets de découpe humaine, à 3e/kg, et c'est que du gras quoi* 
> tout le reste, pas bon pour humain, ils veulent pas.


c'est ce que j'ai et franchement à par quelques paquets la grande majorité du temps c'est des super morceaux de viande rouge. après c'est net que derrière ça demande du boulot car faut couper, les morceaux sont trop grands sinon et mes crétins sont capables de s'étouffer si je donne en entier    ::

----------


## emmajojo

pour le prix c'est abusé je trouve, toute façon.
et ici c'est un mélange de tout et n'importe quoi, pas de quoi faire un repas.
j'achète des poulets entiers en supermarché pour moins cher que ça.

----------


## slz

Moi j'essaie d'acheter du fin de DLC au supermarché (périmé le lendemain) qu'ils vendent moins cher que la viande pour animaux. D'ailleurs même les poulets premiers prix sont moins chers que la viande animaux    ::   .
Sinon par ici (64 - 40 - toussa) tu peux aller voir les éleveurs de canard gras : sauf si tu considères que tu les encourages, moi c'est pas le cas vu que les carcasses sont gratuites. Bref tout ça pour dire que plus ce sont de petites entreprises familiales, plus tu as des chances de ta faire vendre ou même donner des trucs même en tant que particulier, par opposition au gros abattoir qui va être obligé de tout faire dans les normes.

----------


## aurore

Pour celles qui connaissent les plaques de volaille broyées de chez Poher: comment les utilisez-vous? Je pensais naïvement qu'il s'agissait de volailles broyées entières, et que ça pouvait donc constituer un aliment complet (viande + os + abats), mais quand je leur en donne, mes chiens (et mes chats) font des crottes toutes blanches, donc il doit y avoir beaucoup trop d'os... 

Bref, dans quelles proportions les utilisez-vous et en association avec quoi?

----------


## malko

> pour le prix c'est abusé je trouve, toute façon.
> et ici c'est un mélange de tout et n'importe quoi, pas de quoi faire un repas.
> j'achète des poulets entiers en supermarché pour moins cher que ça.


ah ben c'est clair que si pour 3 le kilo t'as majoritairement du gras non quoi

mais moi à 1 le kilo vu la "qualité" de la viande, c'est tout bénéf'

----------


## doumé

> Pour celles qui connaissent les plaques de volaille broyées de chez Poher: comment les utilisez-vous? Je pensais naïvement qu'il s'agissait de volailles broyées entières, et que ça pouvait donc constituer un aliment complet (viande + os + abats), mais quand je leur en donne, mes chiens (et mes chats) font des crottes toutes blanches, donc il doit y avoir beaucoup trop d'os... 
> 
> Bref, dans quelles proportions les utilisez-vous et en association avec quoi?


En fait, ce ne sot que des carcasses sans viande ( ou très peu ) et donc, beaucoup trop d'os, donc, quand j'en donnais, je donnais un tout petit tiers de poher, et 2 tiers de viande + abats. Sinon, c'était la cata : selles crayeuses, des fois, impossibilité de se retenir ( tellement ça devait pousser à l'intérieur ). Du coup, j'utilise des ailes de poulet que j'achète à 1.80E/kg dans un atelier de découpe, par 50 kg. Même s'ils font un repas complet d'ailes ( ce qui arrive rarement, vue que le boucher du village m'approvisionne en viande tous les jour, gratuitement ), leur selles ne sont pas crayeuses, juste ... normales !

----------


## doumé

> En faite dans la composition, ce qu'ils appellent le 20% de supplément de protéines, c'est du soja, donc à voir selon les compositions des sachets de chaque viande


non, en fait, j'ai téléphoné à st laurent la dernière fois, et ils ont enlevé les potéïnes de soja pour les remplacer par ..... de la farine animale ( dont ils ne se prononcent pas sur la provenance !! ), donc, pour moi, c'est fini, je ne commanderais plus chez eux. Car même avant, en commandant des cous broyé tu savais qu'il n'y avait pas d'ajout, alors que là, sauf si tu commandes des pièces complètes ( cous entiers ), tout le reste est enrichi en farines.

----------


## aurore

> Envoyé par aurore
> 
> Pour celles qui connaissent les plaques de volaille broyées de chez Poher: comment les utilisez-vous? Je pensais naïvement qu'il s'agissait de volailles broyées entières, et que ça pouvait donc constituer un aliment complet (viande + os + abats), mais quand je leur en donne, mes chiens (et mes chats) font des crottes toutes blanches, donc il doit y avoir beaucoup trop d'os... 
> 
> Bref, dans quelles proportions les utilisez-vous et en association avec quoi?
> 
> 
> En fait, ce ne sot que des carcasses sans viande ( ou très peu ) et donc, beaucoup trop d'os, donc, quand j'en donnais, je donnais un tout petit tiers de poher, et 2 tiers de viande + abats. Sinon, c'était la cata : selles crayeuses, des fois, impossibilité de se retenir ( tellement ça devait pousser à l'intérieur ). Du coup, j'utilise des ailes de poulet que j'achète à 1.80E/kg dans un atelier de découpe, par 50 kg. Même s'ils font un repas complet d'ailes ( ce qui arrive rarement, vue que le boucher du village m'approvisionne en viande tous les jour, gratuitement ), leur selles ne sont pas crayeuses, juste ... normales !


Merci pour ta réponse... même si elle ne me plaît pas beaucoup, car du coup, je trouve que ça fait cher du kilo d'os...  :suspect:   En plus, je viens juste d'en commander 126 kilos: si je ne dois en donner qu'un tiers à chaque fois, ça va me durer un siècle!   :?

----------


## AZUR

Moi tant pis, je paie plus cher car Azur ne digère pas les gros morceaux d'os! La viande d'Eirtzouille si mais que la moitié d'un steak par jour sinon ça le constipe! 
Du coup, je ne prends que de la viande sans os, c'est pas donné mais bon, il a un beau poil, et il est même trop dodu; là, je viens de baisser ses portions pourtant normales mais il se donne peu de mouvement en semaine!   :hein2:

----------


## skapounkette

Pensez vous qu'un chien puisse développer une allergie à un aliment (viande ou autre) plusieurs mois après qu'il ait commencé à en consommer?

----------


## emmajojo

oui 
tout dépend de son seuil de tolérance par rapport à l'allergène.

qu'est ce qu'il t'arrive?



azur j'avais pas vu, mais du coup tu lui files jamais d'os charnu ou assimilé?si c'est le cas faut que tu le complémentes hein, à long terme ça va pas aller.

----------


## AZUR

Non, jamais d'os! C'est quoi le souci?   :shock:

----------


## emmajojo

ben les carences 
je pense notamment au calcium, mais doit pas y avoir que ça.

slz, doumé!

----------


## emmajojo

attend j'ai un doute, c'est quoi la viande d'eirtzouille?des carcasses broyées?dans ce cas c'est bon.

----------


## eirtzouille

AZUR (sa me fait bizarre de t'appeler comme ça XD)

Je te l'ai déjà dit qu'il fallait des os dans l'alimentation du chien. Je connais d'autres personnes qui nourrissent en enlevant les os, mais c'est vrai que les miens mangent des poulets ou autre entier (manque juste les plumes lol) et j'aurais peur d'un déséquilibre sans donner les os...

----------


## AZUR

Ben oui mais il n'aime que ta viande et un demi-steak jour sinon constipé!
Sinon à croquer il ne digère pas, il sait pas mâcher, il avale tout rond et vomit même les os de poulet! 
Il me faudrait un nouveau stock mais on n'a toujours pas de congélateur!   :hein2:

----------


## AZUR

Les os ne lui manquaient pas vu que ça le rendait malade mais tes steaks oui!    ::

----------


## skapounkette

Je vous explique un peu la situation :
Jai adopté Rocky croisé BA il y a un peu + dun an, il faisait du gardiennage dans une entreprise qui a fermé donc il était devenu inutile. Bref, cest un chien qui a 10 ans et qui na jamais été vraiment « soigné ».

A son arrivée à la maison en octobre 2009, je lai nourri avec des croquettes Orij*n puis en février 2010 on est passés au BARF. On a fait ça dans les règles en commençant par le poulet puis en introduisant progressivement dautres viandes. Jusquà maintenant tout allait bien, aucun problème mais il y a un mois tout un tas de problèmes sont arrivés Il a commencé à avoir des petites croutes sur tout le corps mais surtout autour de la tête puis il sest mis à tousser (plutôt à cracher, comme sil sétouffait) puis il a commencé à beaucoup boiter. Le véto a diagnostiqué une pyodermite profonde, on a fait une radio du thorax qui montre des poumons « fibreux » mais pas de masses. Le traitement mis en place a été : antibios matin et soir + shampoing à base de chlorexidine 2 à 3 fois/semaine + antipuces.
 Au bout de 10 jours les choses semblaient saméliorer un peu, on a refait une visite de contrôle chez le véto qui a trouvé quon était sur la bonne voie donc on a continué le traitement. Mais depuis, tout empire : de + en + de croûtes autour de la tête, le chien se gratte, se lèche et continue à cracher, sétouffer et à boiter (on a fait 1 semaine sous AI mais pas damélioration significative). On est donc retournés chez le véto hier qui a refait des prélèvements des croûtes et qui a trouvé des champignons. Donc là on continue les shampoings + antibios+ traitement contre les champignons. Le véto ne sattarde pas plus que ça sur le fait que mon chien crache et boite, il ma dit que daprès la radio le cur et les poumons étaient OK. Selon lui, cest lalimentation qui est en cause (il est ouvertement anti BARF) et il veut que je passe mon chien aux croquettes hypoallergéniques, il a voulu me vendre les siennes (R*yal Canin) mais quand jai lu la composition ça ma un peu refroidie.

Bref, je ne sais plus trop quoi faire, je vais aller voir un autre véto pour demander quon fasse dautres examens + poussés (échographie cardiaque notamment), je suis un peu perdue. 
Quen pensez vous ? est ce que je laisse tomber le BARF pendant 1 mois ou 2 pour voir si cest ça le problème ? Y a-t-il des croquettes hypoallergéniques qui soient « correctes » niveau composition ?

Merci à vous

----------


## emmajojo

ah oui....
déjà peut etre le mettre uniquement sous volaille?je pense pas que l'alimentation soit en cause, m'enfin dans le doute...

après pour les croquettes, les médicalisées sont hyper travaillées et transformées.j'y pipe pas grand chose mais il me semble que la compo, osef un peu dans ces croquettes, elles n'ont vraiment rien de naturel.
et perso, si j'ai un chien qui a un souci renal par exemple, j'aurais aucun remord à le remettre aux croquettes renales.dans le doute quoi.
le barf ne convient pas à tous les chiens, c'est ce que je pense en tout cas.

par contre pour tout les problèmes de ton chien et vu la réaction du véto, j'irais chercher un autre avis, parce que là....

----------


## malko

on se pose la question aussi chez nous
Dauzac a un hot spot qu'on arrive pas à soigner malgrè déjà deux traitements différents

du coup ce matin on a fini par aborder le sujet alimentation et allergie

il va faire une cure antihistaminiques voir ce que ça donner   :hein2:

----------


## emmajojo

ici ils ont eus des hot spot quand ils étaient encore sous croquette, pas évident tout ça

----------


## malko

moi ils sont sous croquettes et sous ration (viande, riz légumes)

----------


## skapounkette

Merci pour vos réponses, je vais effectivement faire cela: passer Rocky uniquement au poulet et aller rapidement voir un autre véto pour faire des examens plus poussés    :Embarrassment: k:

----------

en faisant les annonces sur lbc, je suis tombée sur une offre qui donne un congélateur 300 litres ( 54200)

si ça peut vous intéresser

----------


## irish55

je ne sais plus ou comander ma viande ,entre les farines de chez saint-laurent et les carcasses sans viande du poher .......je viens de commander 110 kg chez eux.

----------


## Columba

Ma chienne depuis quelques jours se remet à vomir du jaune, avant on incriminait les pattes de poulet (c'est vrai qu'elle avait plus tendance à vomir lorsqu'elle en mangeait) du coup on ne donnait plus que dogador / ailes de poulet / abats. 

Elle vomit à chaque fois de la bile, une fois dans la journée mais plusieurs journées de suite ça ne me semble pas très normal 
 :? 

On va l'emmener consulter la semaine prochaine mais en attendant des avis ?

----------


## slz

A quel moment elle vomit ? Quelle distance des repas ? Ce n'est pas de la bile, c'est du suc gastrique - il faut voir pourquoi elle a besoin de l'éliminer.

----------


## nath06

j'aurais une question : 
ma chienne ne veut plus de croquettes, donc je suis passée à d'autres aliments
elle fait 25 kg et j'ai trouvé sur le site d'un véto ceci
350 g de viande
200 g de pâtes ou riz pesé avant la cuisson
200 g de légumes

j'avoue que par "commodité", j'achète des briques de soupe toute faite, le riz lui donne la diarrhée donc je reste aux pâtes, une fois par mois (à peu près) je lui donne un os en plus 
ce que je voudrais savoir c'est si je ne lui crée pas de carence, et si oui que lui donner pour les combler ?

----------


## slz

Si c'est de la viande = muscle et que tu ne lui donnes pas de complément minéral, sa ration est très déséquilibrée niveau calcium.
De plus elle compte beaucoup de pâtes/légumes par rapport à la viande, c'est mieux 50 viande  +  25% pâtes (pesées cuites) + 25% légumes. En comptant 15 à 20 g de viande crue par kg de poids vif, donc 375 à 500 g de viande pour un chien de 25 kg. Et ajouter donc un complément minéral pour apporter du calcium, + levure de bière et huile de colza.

C'est une ration ménagère, qui est différente du type BARF qui ne contient pas de céréales du tout, et peu de légumes. Et pas besoin de complément en calcium, car il est apporté par des os digestibles os charnus, donc servis entourés de viande).

----------


## eirtzouille

tu peux virer les pâtes et les légumes, sa ne sert strictement à rien
rajoutes des abats, de l'huile, de la levure de bière, des os charnu, et tout sera parfait    ::

----------


## eirtzouille

oupsss messages entre croisés    ::

----------


## nath06

ouf oui je suis loin du compte, quel conseil pour complément minéral s'il te plait ? 
 ::

----------


## slz

Tu peux en acheter en animalerie ou chez le véto, mais sinon tout bêtement des coquilles d'oeuf réduites en poudre, 1/2 cuillère à café pour 500 g de viande. Sinon les 375 à 500 g de viande, c'est en fonction de l'activité, pour une activité normale plutôt 375 g.

----------


## nath06

ok merci j'ai une super active en balade, 3 h minimum par jour de jeux non stop mais à la maison, elle ne bouge pas sauf si le chat veut jouer ou mon fils   :amour3:

----------


## Columba

> A quel moment elle vomit ? Quelle distance des repas ? Ce n'est pas de la bile, c'est du suc gastrique - il faut voir pourquoi elle a besoin de l'éliminer.


Je ne suis pas là pour voir mais c'est dans la journée, et elle mange le soir. Donc bien des heures après, voir une demi journée après. 

Depuis qu'elle est au barf elle n'a jamais autant vomi, au début on attribuait ça à la détox, puis c'est passé avec le temps, et maintenant ça revient par période. Elle a commencé le cru l'été dernier, et à la fin de l'année dernière, elle a connu aussi une semaine de vomito. 
Et c'est toujours la même chose, du vomi jaune et rien d'autre.

----------


## eirtzouille

Un de mes chiens a eut le même problème c'était a cause des os, maintenant en os charnu il ne mange que des cou de volailles (cartilage) et sa passe nikel !

----------


## AZUR

Je vais essayer avec Azur, acheter (enfin! ) un hachoir à viande et lui faire des petits bouts mais qu'il soit obligé de mâcher! Car lui aussi vomissait mais sans bile enfin je crois, ça fait plus de 2 ans! 
Mais là il a carrément un manque en calcium!
Sinon, on m'a dit d'en acheter chez le véto?

----------


## Columba

> Un de mes chiens a eut le même problème c'était a cause des os, maintenant en os charnu il ne mange que des cou de volailles (cartilage) et sa passe nikel !


Je n'en trouve pas chez moi   :?

----------


## slz

> Envoyé par slz
> 
> A quel moment elle vomit ? Quelle distance des repas ? Ce n'est pas de la bile, c'est du suc gastrique - il faut voir pourquoi elle a besoin de l'éliminer.
> 
> 
> Je ne suis pas là pour voir mais c'est dans la journée, et elle mange le soir. Donc bien des heures après, voir une demi journée après. 
> 
> Et c'est toujours la même chose, du vomi jaune et rien d'autre.


Tu devrais essayer deux repas par jour - je pense que son estomac est vide trop longtemps, tout en sécrétant, et donc résultat = trop d'acidité qu'il faut évacuer.
Avec les croquettes elle n'avait pas ce problème parce que son estomac était plein bien plus longtemps, la viande est digérée bien plus vite donc elle reste plus longtemps "à vide".

----------


## AZUR

Mon chien avait (a) 2 repas et ça l'empêche pas de vomir les os! Il les digère mal en fait!

----------


## doumé

aurore, donne lui 2 repas par jour comme te l'as dit slz, son estomac est vide c'est pour ça qu'il vomit
Azur : si ton chien ne supporte pas les os, donne lui des coquilles d'oeuf broyées, car là, sa ration est déséquilbrée = pas de calcium ni de sel minéraux.

----------


## AZUR

Ah, bonne idée Doumé, je vais tenter aussi! Merci!    ::

----------


## slz

> Mon chien avait (a) 2 repas et ça l'empêche pas de vomir les os! Il les digère mal en fait!


Oui mais là elle dit qu'il ne vomit que du liquide (suc gastrique), pas de morceaux d'os donc a priori ils passent bien.

----------


## AZUR

Hum, exact!
Je ne sais pas, des fois Azur vomissait du liquide et des cailloux qu'il avait avalé!   :shock:

----------


## Columba

> Envoyé par AZUR
> 
> Mon chien avait (a) 2 repas et ça l'empêche pas de vomir les os! Il les digère mal en fait!
> 
> 
> Oui mais là elle dit qu'il ne vomit que du liquide (suc gastrique), pas de morceaux d'os donc a priori ils passent bien.


Quand elle mangeait des pattes de poulet, on retrouvait des morceaux non digérés parce que c'était des os trop costauds pour elle. 

Mes parents n'ont pas souvent le temps de faire 2 repas par jour, moi je peux le faire quand je suis là le week end mais sinon en semaine   :? 

Samedi soir elle a mangé végétarien (céréales / légumineuses + oeuf + compléments), donc a priori plus léger qu'avec un repas de viande, et le lendemain aucun vomissement et elle avait la patate   ::  
Dimanche soir on lui a mis un peu de reste de la vieille, 4 dogador et un morceau de foie. 

Moi je me demande si la viande seule ça lui fait pas too much côté acidité justement parce que dès qu'on rajoute des légumes ou des restes de céréales, ça a tendance à mieux passer on dirait   :hein:

----------


## irish55

j'avais le meme probleme que toi avec une petite york ,si elle mange des cous de poulets sans aucun feculent ou legume , elle vomit de bille , mais si c melange avec un autre aliment , aucun  probleme , idem avec la viande broye seul ...

----------


## Columba

Oui mais c'est peut être aussi parce que le végétal ralenti la digestion chez le chien, alors que la viande s'assimile très vite.  :hein2: 

En tout cas on verra ce que la véto nous dira, et j'aimerais bien qu'on lui fasse une prise de sang, car elle n'en a jamais eu de toute sa vie  (10 ans)   ::

----------


## AZUR

Ah, c'est pas facile de leur trouver la meilleure nourriture!    ::

----------


## AZUR

Ah, je vais peut-être avoir de la chance; j'ai téléphoné au boucher pour des cous de poulet ou autres et mercredi, je saurai s'il lui est possible d'en avoir chez son fournisseur!
J'avoue que je croise les doigts car c'est la meilleure solution pour l'habituer à manger des os charnus!
Bien sûr chéri n'est pas d'accord!
Il m'a demandé de lui prouver qu'il manquait de calcium et je n'ai pas su quoi lui répondre!
Mais bon, c'est bien dit sur le site du barf :Frown: non?)  os charnus et non pas euh, viande humaine car on pourrait manger tout ce qu'on lui donne ,enfin si je n'étais pas vg , je veux dire!
Donc, si vous avez de bons arguments, dites-les moi car j'aimerais bien lui clouer le bec!   :lol2: 
 :merci:  d'avance!

----------


## emmajojo

mais c'est pas compliqué azur : le calcium est apporté majoritairement par les os!!pas d'os, pas de calcium!
sinon tu lui file un complément alimentaire, au choix.

----------


## AZUR

Emma, merci mais il me faut un truc plus convaincant! Tu ne le connais pas! Ca a déjà été une histoire de le passer au barf!   :lol2: 
Enfin, je vais faire de mon côté: si le boucher peut m'avoir des cous, ce sera parfait! 
Je pourrai commencer comme ça! Pis ça doit pas être bien cher alors, il réfléchira peut-être!   :hein2:

----------


## emmajojo

mais qu'il demande à son médecin où est stoké le calcium, berdol!!

bon déjà wiki http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calcium#Da ... imentation partie 5, c'est marqué noir sur blanc.

je m'en vais voir si je trouve qqe chose sur le forum barf.(sinon tu peux le faire aussi!  )

----------


## emmajojo

voilà :

[spoiler:2krklqwy]*Conséquences de carences:*


Dans la mesure où les apports en calcium pour le corps sont trop peu 
importants, mais que la vitamine D des glandes soccupent du maintien du
 taux de calcium dans le sang, le corps compensera les manques en 
calcium en se servant dans les réserves afin de desservir les os, ce qui
 conduira naturellement à des carences au fur et à mesure du temps. Cela
 signifie que les os deviennent poreux et cassants. Si rien nest fait 
les carences en calcium peuvent avec des répercussions sur la 
croissance. Les autres symptômes de carences sont des plaies des 
gencives, crampes et spasmes musculaires. Des carences apparaissent dans
 une alimentation essentiellement composée dabas ie. abas musculaires..
*
Conséquences dun apport trop important:*


Chez chien malade ou un surdosage constant en calcium, on peut voir 
des conséquences néfastes pour la santé. Le calcium excédentaire est 
éliminé par les reins. Il apparaît dans les reins et dans les voies 
urinaires sous forme de calculs qui vont endommager les reins, la vessie
 jusquà provoquer une hémorragie. On peut les identifier grâce à des 
urines blanches opaques. Un surdosage peut aussi provoquer un manque de 
Phosphore, Fer, Magnésium, Cuivre ou Zinc, ainsi quun disfonctionnement
 des glandes. Chez les jeunes chiens, plus particulièrement à gros 
gabarit, une construction du squelette trop rapide peut se produire.
*
Aliments principaux:*


Avant tout dans les os tels que les os de boeufs ou agneau mais aussi
 dans les os/ carcasses de volaille, lait, fromage, Tofu, légumes à 
feuilles vertes, saumon, noix, légumes à tubercules, brocoli.[/spoiler:2krklqwy]

issu de là : http://www.b-a-r-f.com/index.php?option ... mitstart=2


toute façon il n'y a pire sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre

----------


## AZUR

> voilà :
> 
> [spoiler:21cgq25y]*Conséquences de carences:*
> 
> 
> Dans la mesure où les apports en calcium pour le corps sont trop peu 
> importants, mais que la vitamine D des glandes soccupent du maintien du
>  taux de calcium dans le sang, le corps compensera les manques en 
> calcium en se servant dans les réserves afin de desservir les os, ce qui
> ...


Merci, Emma, je vais faire un copier /coller!
Exactement, parfois, il souffre de surdité!   :lol2: 
Il ne risque pas, il a vu le médecin  une fois en 10 ans, parce qu'il était coincé du dos mais il a horreur des médocs , des médecins et des hostos!    ::

----------


## Columba

> Oui mais c'est peut être aussi parce que le végétal ralenti la digestion chez le chien, alors que la viande s'assimile très vite.  :hein2: 
> 
> En tout cas on verra ce que la véto nous dira, et j'aimerais bien qu'on lui fasse une prise de sang, car elle n'en a jamais eu de toute sa vie  (10 ans)


Que des compliments pour Spagnia, avec des dents aussi blanches à 10 ans ça surprend. Elles sont d'ailleurs plus belles que lorsqu'on l'a adopté (elle avait alors qu'un an et demi !) Merci le barf    ::   Elle a clairement repris du poids elle fait environ 23 kg donc + 2kg qu'avec les croquettes. Ce qui doit être son poids de forme   ::  

Elle est en parfaite santé en fait, c'est juste que les os, ben ça passe moyen donc on n'en donne que des faciles à bouffer et pas trop souvent. 

Elle m'a donné de l'homéo pour son foie au cas où elle se remettrait à vomir   :hein2:   Pas de nouveau vomi depuis donc tout va bien.

----------


## AZUR

> Envoyé par Aurore45
> 
> Oui mais c'est peut être aussi parce que le végétal ralenti la digestion chez le chien, alors que la viande s'assimile très vite.  :hein2: 
> 
> En tout cas on verra ce que la véto nous dira, et j'aimerais bien qu'on lui fasse une prise de sang, car elle n'en a jamais eu de toute sa vie  (10 ans)  
> 
> 
> Que des compliments pour Spagnia, avec des dents aussi blanches à* 10 ans* ça surprend. Elles sont d'ailleurs plus belles que lorsqu'on l'a adopté (elle avait alors qu'un an et demi !) Merci le barf     Elle a clairement repris du poids elle fait environ 23 kg donc + 2kg qu'avec les croquettes. Ce qui doit être son poids de forme   
> 
> ...


Oui, c'est que nous avait dit la véto quand Azur a passé son exam de catégorie , qu'il fallait éviter les os pour les vieux chiens et elle est pro barf pas comme bcp de vétos!
A y est, demain, je contacte mon boucher pour savoir si je peux avoir des cous de poulet!
Je veux pas que mon* bébé chien chéri d'amour*   :sontfous:  manque de calcium! Chéri va râler comme un pendu mais je sais que j'ai raison et vu qu'il ne veut plus de chien après Zuzur, je tiens à le garder assez longtemps qd même; je croise les doigts!
Après je serai une mamie gâteuse à chat!
Je prendrai un chat (si je trouve pas une chienne speed qui reste bien au pied et adoptée) qui est habitué à être en appart pour qu'il reste ds les environs de la maison!
Mais bon, ça  sera pas pareil, Azur, on lui parle, il comprend , c'est interactif si j'ose dire!
J'arrive pas à croire que j'écris ça alors que j'ai eu des chats pendant 20 ans, euh, presque 20 ans!
Mais Azur est tellement attachant, dommage que je n'aie pas trop su m'y prendre qd il était chiot; enfin bon, heureusement qu'il y a eu la 1ère année d'agility, les autres n'ont servi à rien; Azur s'est blessé alors qu'il fonçait comme un taré ds un sas coudé; depuis, il est fragile des reins et craint l'humidité! 
Bon, j'arrête, je suis complètement hors sujet! pas bien!   :bouletjour:   :Embarrassment: ops2:

----------


## Hagalaz

Un ptit message tant que j'y pense, pour les habitants de la Sarthe ou proche qui nourrissent les animaux au cru...

On me donne 5/6 carcasse de poulet par semaine, j'en garde en gros trois pour mon chien mais le reste ça me fait trop, donc si jamais ça intéresse quelqu'un, y'a encore pas mal de viande dessus, y'a aussi le cou avec. Je les donne bien sur, c'est du bio, si je les prends pas ça part à la poubelle...   :?

----------


## Naloune

Tiens ben ton message tombe bien, on me propose des carcasses de poulet bio mais déjà "découpées", enfin où tout ce qui est consommables pour l'alimentation humaine à déjà été prélevé (désolé aux passage pour mes propos mais je ne vois pas bien comment expliquer autrement).
Est ce que c'est interessant pour mes chiens (croisés dogo, 26 et 33kg) ou il faut qu'il y est plus de viande dessus?

----------


## emmajojo

c'est intéressant comme apport en os, mais faut leur donner de la viande en plus

----------


## mimine

à partir de la semaine prochaine je vais passer mon chien à une ration "mixte" : viande crue le matin + croquettes le soir (pour des raisons de stockage et de commodités).

Par contre, comment achetez vous la viande ? chez le boucher ? en grande surface ??

Où peut on trouver des cous de volaille ?

----------


## emmajojo

perso je prends au supermarché.
après vois avec les bouchers et producteurs vers chez toi, ils seront peut etre plus arrangeant qu'ici. 
les cous j'en avais vu chez auchan, jamais vus ailleurs.

----------


## mimine

> perso je prends au supermarché.
> après vois avec les bouchers et producteurs vers chez toi, ils seront peut etre plus arrangeant qu'ici. 
> les cous j'en avais vu chez auchan, jamais vus ailleurs.


je bosse dans une petite surface, je suis en train de voir avec le chef boucher quels conditionnements il peut m'avoir... sachant que je passerai environ 30 cuisses par mois... et à peut près autant de filets ... en volaille (après à voir pour les autres viandes).

Je ne sais pas si je pourrais bénéficier de tarifs, il faut que je demande aussi au boucher en face du magasin (indépendant) pour connaitre ses prix .. si je prends au kilo directement ?!

----------


## NALIA

> à partir de la semaine prochaine je vais passer mon chien à une ration "mixte" : viande crue le matin + croquettes le soir (pour des raisons de stockage et de commodités).
> 
> Par contre, comment achetez vous la viande ? chez le boucher ? en grande surface ??
> 
> Où peut on trouver des cous de volaille ?



Pour ma part, je prend tout dans une grande boucherie    ::

----------


## mimine

> Envoyé par mimine
> 
> à partir de la semaine prochaine je vais passer mon chien à une ration "mixte" : viande crue le matin + croquettes le soir (pour des raisons de stockage et de commodités).
> 
> Par contre, comment achetez vous la viande ? chez le boucher ? en grande surface ??
> 
> Où peut on trouver des cous de volaille ?
> 
> 
> ...


bon ben finalement ça sera à mon travail (supermarché) où le chef boucher peut m'avoir des cuisses de poulet bien charnues 1er prix à 3.50 le kilo...

----------


## emmajojo

mimine, perso j'achète des poulets entiers premier prix à moins de 3e /kg, et je les découpe, et voilà.
je te le dis pour le cas où t'y aurais pas pensé 
prévois un peu d'abats aussi

----------


## eirtzouille

> mimine, perso j'achète des poulets entiers premier prix à moins de 3e /kg, et je les découpe, et voilà.
> je te le dis pour le cas où t'y aurais pas pensé 
> prévois un peu d'abats aussi


Oui, ils sont à 277 le kg chez Lecl*r

----------


## slz

A mon intermarché les poulets entiers 1° prix sont moins chers que la viande pour animaux pas fraîche et pleine de gras    ::   . Par contre c'est du poulet en batterie pire du pire, et ça j'aime pas trop, tant qu'à faire je préfère du "déchet" si ça a été élevé dans ces conditions (c'est à dire que je reste "en marge"  du circuit, les poulets ne sont pas morts pour moi ... oui bon la distinction est subtile, mais j'y tiens).

----------


## skapounkette

Ptite question à ceux qui commandent chez Saint Laurent: vous achetez quoi exactement?? 

Je pense acheter bientôt  un big congélateur coffre pour pouvoir stocker + et donc commander en grosse quantité mais je crois que chez Saint Laurent il y a des produits à éviter car ils contiennent du soja?

Merci de m'éclairer là dessus afin que je budgétise tout ça    ::

----------


## eirtzouille

Non sa a changé, maintenant le mister chien contient de la farine animale provenant de ??? ils ne le savent pas eux même...

Ce qu'il faut commander, c'est des cous de volailles broyés (et préciser sans rien d'autres).

----------


## mimine

> Ce qu'il faut commander, c'est des cous de volailles broyés (et préciser sans rien d'autres).


combien faut-il en donner pour un chien comme le mien ? est ce que ça compte comme os "charnu" ou y'a trop d'os ?

----------


## skapounkette

> Non sa a changé, maintenant le mister chien contient de la farine animale provenant de ??? ils ne le savent pas eux même...
> 
> Ce qu'il faut commander, c'est des cous de volailles broyés (et préciser sans rien d'autres).


ah zut....  aucune autre viande sur leur site n'est "clean"?

----------


## eirtzouille

les cous c'est concidéré comme os charnus, mais vu que c'est du cartilage et pas de l'os je pense que c'est un peu moins pire que donner que des ailes par exemple.

skapounkette envois un mp a doumé, elle saura mieux te répondre   ::

----------


## mimine

> les cous c'est concidéré comme os charnus, mais vu que c'est du cartilage et pas de l'os je pense que c'est un peu moins pire que donner que des ailes par exemple.


donc en gros ça peut remplacer les cuisses de poulet ?

parce que niveau prix, ça reste quand même 50% moins cher que les cuisses de poulet au magasin (3.50 le kilo)

----------


## eirtzouille

Il y a quand-même plus de viande dans une cuisse ! Il faudrait rajouter du muscle je pense.

----------


## mimine

> Il y a quand-même plus de viande dans une cuisse ! Il faudrait rajouter du muscle je pense.


ok à ce moment là vaut mieux que je reste sur les cuisses alors... à moins de trouver quelqu'un qui commande chez eux dans mon coin, pour rentabiliser les frais de port ?

----------


## eirtzouille

chez st laurent, il n'y a pas de frais de port, c'est comprit dans le prix au kg

----------


## mimine

> chez st laurent, il n'y a pas de frais de port, c'est comprit dans le prix au kg


ah ok   faut que je demande s'il y'a d'autres personnes de ma ville qui commandent, pour essayer éventuellement les produits avant de faire une grosse commande (achat d'un congel coffre prévu d'ici peu)

----------


## Lili37

::  

Ayé, je me lance dans l'aventure du BARF avec mon nouveau adopté, Papy du haut de ses 13 ans    ::   .

J'ai parcouru le site BARF mais j'aimerais avoir quelques réponses pour être sûre   :hein: 

Papy fait environ 30 kg (pas de balance chez moi   :hein2: )  a grandement besoin de prendre du muscle.

Donc je doit partir sur une base de 900 grammes par jour sur deux repas.

Jusque là tout va bien    :Embarrassment: k: 

Là où je bloque c'est pour les 3 cuillères à thé d'huile car Papy a déjà 15 ml d'huile de saumon. 
Est ce que je peux remplacer les 3 cuill. à thé par ses 15 ml d'huile de saumon   :hein2:   ?

Pour le repas du soir avec os charnus, j'ai encore 4 cuisses de poulet dans mon congel. 
Puis je lui donner ou pour la première semaine un autre type d'os charnu est préconisé (pas trouvé sur le site   :hein: ) ?
D'ailleurs, si jamais Papy n'arrive pas à manger les os comment je fonctionne   :boulet:  ?

Merci d'avance pour les réponses   :merci:

----------


## eirtzouille

Mes chiens ont moitié huile de saumons sauvages, moitié huile de colza.
Le poulet c'est la viande préconisée pour commencer le BARF donc tes cuisses s'est parfait !
Ton papy va y arriver ne t'inquiètes pas !

----------


## Lili37

> Mes chiens ont moitié huile de saumons sauvages, moitié huile de colza.


 Ouf, sa m'aurais bien embêter car je viens de lui acheter 1L hier   :fou: 




> Le poulet c'est la viande préconisée pour commencer le BARF donc tes cuisses s'est parfait !


 J'avais peur que ce ne soit pas assez  "charnu".




> Ton papy va y arriver ne t'inquiètes pas !


 Il a intêret oui    ::   !

----------


## Columba

Bon tu verras si ton papy arrive ou pas à digérer les os, c'est un vieux chien il ne faut pas l'oublier. Faut tester  :hein2: 
La mienne n'arrive pas à digérer les os des pattes de poulet, car ce sont des os porteurs, donc assez costauds. Peut être qu'on aurait commencé le barf plus tôt elle y arriverait, mais là elle nous vomi des bouts d'os le lendemain si on lui en donne. 
Ce qui fait qu'on ne lui donne très peu d'os, juste des ailes et des coups de poulet si on en trouve. Sinon son apport d'os est avec le dogador (carcasse de poulet broyé). 

L'huile de saumon ce n'est pas obligatoire, perso vu ce que les poissons contiennent comme toxines (PCB  co pour les sauvages, OGM et antibiotiques pour ceux d'élevage avec des répercussions catastrophiques sur l'environnement) je préfère prendre de l'huile de colza.   :fou:

----------


## doumé

> Non sa a changé, maintenant le mister chien contient de la farine animale provenant de ??? ils ne le savent pas eux même...
> 
> Ce qu'il faut commander, c'est des cous de volailles broyés (et préciser sans rien d'autres).


non, ils font plus les cous broyé, juste du mister chiens, et TOUS LEURS MELANGES contient la farine animale. Pur ne pas avaoir cette saloperifaut commander uniquement les pièces entières, donc, cous de volaille non broyés, et sur demande avant commande au tel, poulet entier, cuisses et ailes, quart avant ou arrière de poulet. Voii voilou !

----------


## mimine

> Envoyé par eirtzouille
> 
> Non sa a changé, maintenant le mister chien contient de la farine animale provenant de ??? ils ne le savent pas eux même...
> 
> Ce qu'il faut commander, c'est des cous de volailles broyés (et préciser sans rien d'autres).
> 
> 
> non, ils font plus les cous broyé, juste du mister chiens, et TOUS LEURS MELANGES contient la farine animale. Pur ne pas avaoir cette saloperifaut commander uniquement les pièces entières, donc, cous de volaille non broyés, et sur demande avant commande au tel, poulet entier, cuisses et ailes, quart avant ou arrière de poulet. Voii voilou !


comment ça se passe pour commander chez eux ?

----------


## doumé

ben, tu tel, tu commandes, ils te donnes la dates de livraison et le lieu de rdv. A part sur la région parisienne, c'est tous les 2 mos pour les uatres régions. Généralement, le lieu de rdv est le zoo ( ou parc zoologique )  le + proche

----------


## aurore

Ou une sortie d'autoroute, le parking d'un supermarché (je dis ça car chez moi, il n'y a pas de zoo!    ::   )

----------


## mimine

> Ou une sortie d'autoroute, le parking d'un supermarché (je dis ça car chez moi, il n'y a pas de zoo!   )


ok, faut que je voie si qqn de mon coin commande, parce que là je n'ai pas la place de stocker et je n'ai pas de voiture pour rejoindre la sortie d'autoroute

----------


## Antartica

j'ai trouvé et acheté des foies de morues en boîte (comme celles des sardines, donc petite quantité), Taïga a mangé, visiblement aimé.

c'est bon ça?
j'peux en donner tous les combiens?

----------


## Lili37

/mode racontage de life on    ::  

Papy a mangé sa première gamelle BARF : 2 cuisses de poulet     ::  

Au début, il m'a regarder avec cette tête    ::    du genre "C'est quoi ça     ::   ?!"  est partit se coucher devant le coffre à croquettes    ::  

Du coup j'ai coupé bien tant que mal ce que je pouvais pour lui faciliter la vie mais toujours rien   :hein2: 

Au bout de 10 min j'me suis dit je vais l'aider un peu le vieux  je lui ai tendu une cuisse qu'il s'est empressé de manger    :Embarrassment: k: 

Mr c'est fait servir sa première gamelle de BARF à la main comme un roi   :reverence: 

Là il est allongé comme une grosse loque sur le tapis  son bidou gargouille comme un monstre    ::  

/mode racontage de life off    ::

----------


## Viggo

De plus en plus de personnes s'ntéressent de nourrir leurs chiens, chats ou furets à base de viande crue,
ce que démontre les dizaines de milliers de visiteurs du site www.b-a-r-f.com. 
Pour faciliter aux personnes qui se posent légitimement la question: Comment débuter l'alimentation 
à base de viande crue (barf) vous trouvez maintenant un navigateur-guide avec beaucoup d'images ou vidéos. 
Il nous fallait beaucoup de travail pour le réaliser et j'espère qu'il puisse vous être utile. 

Il suffit de taper sur
http://debuter.b-a-r-f.com/

Amicalement     ::

----------


## Lili37

Ce "volet" là du site BARF est très bien fait & très bien expliqué.

Lorsque j'ai voulu prendre les renseignements nécessaires pour le passage au BARF de Papy j'ai très vite été noyée par la masse d'info mais avec celui là tout est simple  conçis (ortho.   :hein:  )    :Embarrassment: k: 

Grand   :merci:  !

----------


## eirtzouille

Viggo si tu veux des chiens en pleine peau nourri au BARF pour mettre sur ton site, j'en aurais a te filer ! lol (je vois qu'il n'y en a que 3 photo sur le ce nouveau site.

----------


## mimine

Alors ce matin, on débute la grande aventure du BARF  

suis très contente de mon petit loup, après quelques hésitations à manger les cuisses... il a bien reniflé / léché l'huile de saumon que j'avais mis dessus... Je lui ai bien entamé la peau, il a mangé quelques morceaux.. et après il a pris un "pilon" (cuisse coupée) pour aller le manger sur son panier  

je suis partie faire deux courses (environ 20 minutes) et en revenant il n'a laissé qu'une cuisse dans la gamelle.

je lui laisse pour le moment dans la gamelle de la cuisine, mais j'ai l'impression que ça cale beaucoup plus que les croquettes.

Très contente de mon petit loup en tout cas, il a bien compris le principe ^^

----------


## mimine

J+2 de nourriture crue (le matin) et je vois déjà des résultats... il fait pipi moins foncé, il est beaucoup plus rassasié rapidement (une cuisse ou un filet et hop ! plus faim)...

Les crottes sont (désolée pour les détails) beaucoup plus petites et fermes.. je suis très contente, je pense que je vais passer rapidement au tout-BARF !

----------


## eirtzouille

Ca c'est une bonne nouvelle, bien contente pour Mr EROS !!!    ::

----------


## mimine

> Ca c'est une bonne nouvelle, bien contente pour Mr EROS !!!


oui suis contente moi aussi  

Je suis allée cet aprem au Lecler*c à coté de chez moi... et ô surprise !!! ils sont plus chers sur la découpe de volaille que mon supermarché du quartier  

8.50 le kilo de cuisses (3.50 à U)
10.50  le kilo de filet (8.50 à U)

pas intéressant du tout pour moi, je vais essayer d'appeller dans la semaine une grosse boucherie du centre ville (ou y passer samedi)..

----------


## irish55

j'ai unb petit male irish wolfhound de 2 mois , l'eleveur lui donne des croquette josera + viande broye  , je n'ai pas change son regime , mais les croquettes sont tres tres molles . je pense que le melange croquette viande ne lui conviennent pas du tout .je vais voir en lui donnant que de la viande broye , mais j'ai peur des carences.

----------


## mimine

> j'ai unb petit male irish wolfhound de 2 mois , l'eleveur lui donne des croquette josera + viande broye  , je n'ai pas change son regime , mais les croquettes sont tres tres molles . je pense que le melange croquette viande ne lui conviennent pas du tout .je vais voir en lui donnant que de la viande broye , mais j'ai peur des carences.


alors, je pense que déjà il ne faut pas donner QUE de la viande broyée, car tu ne peux pas contrôler la proportion os/chair.
Tu peux tout à fait donner des cuisses de volaille, qui contiennent la bonne proportion chair/os sans risque d'occlusion, puisque les os sont bien entourés de chair et ne risquent rien.

Pour les selles molles, c'est normal : les croquettes mettent environ 12-15h pour être digérées (partiellement) alors que la viande met 4-5h.
De plus, les enzymes digestives ne sont pas les mêmes, donc tu as de la chance que ton chiot ne parte pas en diarrhée  

pour éviter les carences, on conseille (ce que je fais depuis une semaine que j'ai commencé le cru) de donner progressivement les viandes :
- semaine 1 = viande de volaille sans os
- semaine 2 = viande de volaille avec et sans os
et après introduire dès que les selles sont correctes une nouvelle viande à la fois (pour isoler celle qui peut poser un souci d'assimilation).

Au final c'est un mode d'alimentation qui n'est pas plus compliqué, ni ne coûte forcément plus cher que les croquettes, surtout quand on a qu'un seul chien

----------


## emmajojo

qu'est ce qui te fait dire que son régime ne lui va pas?
tu lui donnes les deux au même repas ou tu alternes?

toutes les infos sur le barf ici : http://www.b-a-r-f.com/  sachant qu'avec un chiot de grande race il faut faire très attention aux apports.

----------


## mimine

> qu'est ce qui te fait dire que son régime ne lui va pas?
> tu lui donnes les deux au même repas ou tu alternes?
> 
> toutes les infos sur le barf ici : http://www.b-a-r-f.com/  sachant qu'avec un chiot de grande race il faut faire très attention aux apports.


je pense que ce qui fait qu'elle pense que ce régime n'est pas adapté, ce sont les selles molles   mais une alimentation sans os charnus provoque forcément des selles molles... donc bon

----------


## emmajojo

ah ok, vu que je connais pas cette marque, je croyais qu'elle parlait vraiment des croquettes là 



> les croquettes sont tres tres molles





sinon en effet, tu lui donnes quoi comme viande exactement?

----------


## irish55

en faite , le probleme vient du melange : viande + croquette .
l'eleveur melange dans la gamelle croq et viande .

----------


## emmajojo

dans ce cas il faut faire des repas distincts : les deux premiers viande, et les deux suivants croquettes, par exemple.

----------


## irish55

il mange que des croquettes et les crottes sont  impec .

----------


## delphine07

salut,

alors voilà, j' ai un pb, hier soir j' ai mis  à décongeler des cous de poulet, (je laisse la viande dans la cave sur le congélo dans une bassine) et ce soir je viens de trouver des petits "trucs" blancs dessus, je ne sais pas si ça y était avant ou si une mouche  a pondu ses oeufs dessus dans la nuit (ça ressemble a des oeufs de mouches, je viens d' aller voir en image), ou si c'est autre chose.
Je suis inquiète. la viande ne sentait pas (enfin à part l' odeur de viande) et comme vous le voyez sur les photos, d'une couleur normale.
vous en pensez quoi ?
j'ai mis les 3 cous concernés au friseur, pour les emmener mardi à l' analyse (mais ne vaut il pas mieux que je les remettes au congel pour bien le conserver ?)


[spoiler:10603ksb][/spoiler:10603ksb]

----------


## borneo

Ce sont des oeufs de mouches. Tu les grattes et tu peux donner la viande. Ou tu ne les grattes pas, les chiens ne seront pas dérangés.

Ne traîne pas, ça va se transformer en asticots    ::

----------


## borneo

> j'ai mis les 3 cous concernés au friseur, pour les emmener mardi à l' analyse


Pas besoin d'analyse, aucun doute sur ce que c'est.   :beurk:

----------


## delphine07

c'est une mouche qui est venue pondre alors ? si je le couvre je n'en verrais plus ?   :beurk: 
j'ai jetté le reste ! je suis rassurée quand même je croyais que ça venait de la viande   :?

----------


## delphine07

ah et   :merci:   pour ta réponse

----------


## mimine

en effet il s'agit bien d'oeufs de mouche mais ça ne risque pas d'empoisonner tes chiens...

Si tu veux éviter ce genre de déconvenue en faisant décongeler la viande hors du frigo, tu peux très bien mettre ton plat sous "cloche" en grillage : 
[img]data:image/jpg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBhQSERUTEhQUFRQUGBgVFxUYFxYXGRwbFxUVFRUXFx  cXHSYeHBkjGR0UHy8gJCcpLC8sFR8xNTAqNSYrLCkBCQoKDgwO  Gg8PGi8kHyQpLCwqNSw1KSwsLSwsLCwpLCwsLCwsLDQyLS0sLC  ksKSksKSwsKSwsLCwsKSwsLCksL//AABEIAHAAcAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAACAwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAADBAIFBgEHAP/EADsQAAECBAIHBgQFAgcAAAAAAAEAAgMEESExQQUSUWFxgZEGo  bHB0fATIjLxQlJywuFiggcUFSOSk7L/xAAaAQACAwEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADBAECBQYA/8QAJxEAAgIBAwMDBQEAAAAAAAAAAAECEQMEEiExQVEFEyIyYZG  hsUP/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APb1xfAr5eIIldXHKQUnj4lCZFa4VaQRtBr4KGkGgwntJADmub  UmguCMSqR3aOC1zH1JL20e1oONKt3VB1m8xsVXKg+PC8iuKL4r  5ZuY7dQ2u1fhxK01r6rajCovggt/xAh5wonItPovb0StNlatRNWuBUUr24lX2MQsP9bSO8VCtYU61w  1mOa5u1pBHUK12AlGUfqVBnFBimy4+YS742K8UGpY2R6pCWiWT  QepPDDCpIAmGg/UOoXI2kGNBJcLc+5VZdJt0gsR4AqTQDNZzSfakj5YP/I+QSGl9NGKaV1W7PVIwojBialLyy3wja0+hUFvyq34Bx48V51n  UiHY8mnIYBAjwYzgKBsO9atLiag1FBgE+Z+H7CHE0qzf0VOPI4  5y7REYWjgLmrnGlXG5+yk6UHvcoxdNNGRSsXTgyBU7kUcMj7EJ  uUHn4qrDYsF2tBe5jhmD4jAjinXaVzp3oETSexvep3eCkoNqpK  y+0H/iSNYQpwBhwEYWZ/ePw8Rbgts8ilduGeOHFeKaQo8EFoTvZPt1FliJV5DmE/wC0XVq0/krX6TlXAo8Z2ZWp0vt/KPQ9elzchNhYAdsIoODen8oh7YRtrRyCIZ9jjYq5MOOGSjCeBU  7Es6eqUpkn2Og9O0/+lEIrClXVTzotkvEeLpdmumxRxQIhTERmdR7oko0yB/Ci6JUXLogEUpdxUokxrGw61XzpdwbrVFsRbPmbXChMP7UkuQZB  UXs99UJ8xvNK7ttRgBkAMErFmX++HBW3oFLSZGHit9+Kz+noHy  6wNxe3Kh8VZOmyMVW6RmtZpBCJGasTy6aW1po0mg9KCNBY8ka1  KO/ULHrjzVoHN2rAdj5qhiwycKOHgf2rUB42p5HIz+LaN9CPykbfJ  JRYJ1jag694Ro2Fik3zwApQYe7e/BZ82m+TsNBB+ytp2NMBtyVVzGkiT8vVcmBrXxBJ+3HhzKXZCJw  FeHnkEu226RsQxwirkQ+I5xuSfupHVFNbuH6cLLroeWPPyFtvX  rF0rW9gpUSs8/jgg6MMvH9OQK6yNZ2s4gFpFtuQNjaoC46CG4eI9EJ5qTh0A8KI  ipCeScpdxGK4it8PeXLJKRJogUqe7d5DcmYrUrEZwUoDKT7iEe  ad7CTjzFrhWMWCEjMQFZJAnlkujKaR0h8GYD8jY8CtwyKCARS6  xMLR3xI7W/hrrOOxou705q/kJ4RS6gA+Y9K2T8HwcxqoNSb+565DhEtccgB3mg81Tzljb36K8  hVdDiNb9VARvINac7hU83QrNzdTq/Sn8KE2g+8Dbd4dU5Cgim8bq0vx1W96GIacYyoGzOpsOOQ8UKBp  Z3wB/wAvn6elPsl47Hb6c6dyam3UsMOfiblIl98K8q+au32FVBvkVjQ  jnXoUnEFPfqrZ0sSKgH/rd5FV8w33U/uCmiGITLMx4USbwn3i33+32SMQ5C6sAkLPCUiQyU3Fiht3G+wY  9clTT065w1RYbArKSKPBOt0lSFNKaRDQYcPF31u/aNye7PS5YTt1au3F2A46t/7lWiWEMhzqGIbtZs/qd6K60SNRprcuNSTmc03B8HPaz6nfX+Hs0sB8zSaawoDvyvxVb  MUJIiDVfgXDPiPNMTEQkUSUWfBOrGrsEQD/ANDzSOS+ptaDLGPxYMy5/CQ5HDiAKh27DuyHHFAMvW7HBw2tKgYrxm5LqbXVG61vXDDTd60  qduJ6l2aQ+GSbAnlVGE07b3BW+hdIvDvrIzsaV3K8WpsrNSxQt  clG+UfmwjKpZTzSkyaVBcMcid/4cFpO00JxdWrnV2knxWUjSpzoOJXsjcHSCabHDNFSmxSLGAwqe  5V0zMk7huTU1EY3Fw5XVZFn/wAjebvRDSnILkz6TT91f5YvEgE3NhtKUe6h+QX/ADn9o81OM1xNXGuz+AothlMQhRz2s9TeS1jVL9nIEMZtvtzKup  VraBVkBhVrCBTcDncjs9HfCH5vFITUvXMJl0QlAjOtdBkrG4Sp  2iocNS4x3W8FD/VogH1nmAUWabU5hVkVhKXeI0oal0OHTbja1eCf0ZpOMXANextb  V1QadVm4jb0GKk2adDu0okYUenqpSVWbPTcpHczWfMOfkQ1rWg  XIrYC2HVY2egBtdZ5dxKjE0rEcPmc4jfVVkck3ujOKb4EveklT  fBN8wwWCG4ilrKAhGhKG6+AUbEBllYR5xNrWCCKUQ31rTuRIbV  dRAOYWHBpdMtiUSpfku66LFC8mf//Z[/img]

Pour ma part j'ai opté pour un tupper*ware dans lequel je laisse la viande à température ambiante toute la nuit.

----------


## delphine07

merci, d' habitude je couvre mais en été, là comme il ne fait pas si chaud que ça, je ne l' ai pas fait, je n' ai pas vu de mouches en +.
mais je vais désormais couvrir car même si ça risque rien de manger les oeufs, c'est vraiment moche à voir !

----------


## mimine

> merci, d' habitude je couvre mais en été, là comme il ne fait pas si chaud que ça, je ne l' ai pas fait, je n' ai pas vu de mouches en +.
> mais je vais désormais couvrir car même si ça risque rien de manger les oeufs, c'est vraiment moche à voir !


par contre tu aurais du mettre les photos en spoiler, ça va râler (cf. le règlement de rescue)

----------


## delphine07

je peux les supprimer et en laisser qu'une, je n'ai pas vu que les photos étaient interdites, ou elles sont trop lourdes ?

----------


## mimine

> je peux les supprimer et en laisser qu'une, je n'ai pas vu que les photos étaient interdites, ou elles sont trop lourdes ?


c'est pas les photos qui sont interdites, mais celles qui font la "promotion de la souffrance animale" (je cite)... donc essaies de voir pour les mettre en spoiler, ça posera moins de souci

----------


## delphine07

je viens de voir mais c'est dans la galerie ( http://rescue.forumactif.com/t151848-pa ... ce-animale )
donc c'est pas le cas des miennes (j'en ai supprimées 3, je sais pas si ça marche), c'est à but éducatifs car perso (ça peut être le cas pour d'autres) j'avais jamais vu ses oeufs, de plus je pense que les personnes sensibles à ses images ne viennent pas sur ce post car même sans image certaines description peuvent choquer.
toute fois, je m'excuses, j'avais pas vu le post noté ci dessus en lien mais je ne peux pas modifier mon message

----------


## mimine

> je viens de voir mais c'est dans la galerie ( http://rescue.forumactif.com/t151848-pa ... ce-animale )
> donc c'est pas le cas des miennes (j'en ai supprimées 3, je sais pas si ça marche), c'est à but éducatifs car perso (ça peut être le cas pour d'autres) j'avais jamais vu ses oeufs, de plus je pense que les personnes sensibles à ses images ne viennent pas sur ce post car même sans image certaines description peuvent choquer.
> toute fois, je m'excuses, j'avais pas vu le post noté ci dessus en lien mais je ne peux pas modifier mon message


ah ok autant pour moi alors   mais comme il me semblait avoir vu quelques fois les personnes se prendre des avertissements pour avoir mis des chiens en train de manger de la viande... je voulais pas que ça t'arrive

----------


## delphine07

je viens d'envoyer un rapport, j'avais mal compris car les photos sont pile poil dans l'interdiction !, apres les modos feront comme ils jugent bon de faire, merci de m'avoir prévenue

----------


## mimine

une des raisons qui font que j'aime le BARF, c'est que les crottes ne sentent plus rien du tout... et qu'elles sont minuscules

----------


## borneo

Une question : donner de la viande crue le matin, et une demi-ration de croquettes le soir, c'est concevable ?    ::

----------


## mimine

> Une question : donner de la viande crue le matin, et une demi-ration de croquettes le soir, c'est concevable ?


tout à fait (à mon avis) du moment que ton chien le supporte et que tu laisses suffisamment de temps pour que les deux aliments ne soient pas mélangés dans le tube digestif..

----------


## delphine07

> Envoyé par borneo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par mimine
> 
> ...


je réponds là pour pas  nuire au post des croquettes, j' avais vu (ou lu   :hein:  ) que justement c'est en coupant la viande que l'on risque plus les perforations, c'était à propos des lions mais en gardant les proportions, je pense que ça s' applique à nos domestiques. il serait donc préférable de prendre des os plus petits comme les ailes ou cous par exple qu'on a pas besoin de couper.

borneo je fais comme toi, croquettes le matin et viande le soir car je m' en sors pas au niveau du stockage et du prix en donnant que de la viande et les chiens digèrent bien et n 'ont pas de soucis ils mangent l'un ou l' autre avec délectation    ::

----------


## borneo

En fait, je fais comme ça car mon autre chien n'a plus que ses canines, et il ne peut pas du tout manger d'os. De plus, le chien qui a sa cuisse de poulet le matin est cardiaque, il ne lui faut donc pas trop de protéines.

Je reste à un repas de croquettes par jour, car en déplacement ou en vacances, la viande crue, c'est compliqué.

----------


## BebeStane62

Ici je coupe les cuisses de poulet en 2 pour Stane (car elle en déjà avalé une qu'elle avait juste broyé au milieu et pliée en 2 et a failli s'étouffer)
Je sépare donc le pilon du haut de cuisse et je coupe le haut de cuisse en 2.

J'ai trouvé aussi un autre fournisseur de volaille fermière sur les marchés 1,55 le kilo de cous ( 2 à 3 fois plus gros que chez St. Laurent et bcp de viande) et 1 le kg de carcasses avec bcp de viande aussi. Et mes colis de cuisses de poulet (10kg) pour 13,5
Je garde donc St. Laurent uniquement pour les cailles et pintadeaux.

----------


## mimine

> Ici je coupe les cuisses de poulet en 2 pour Stane (car elle en déjà avalé une qu'elle avait juste broyé au milieu et pliée en 2 et a failli s'étouffer)
> Je sépare donc le pilon du haut de cuisse et je coupe le haut de cuisse en 2.


je fais exactement pareil, il mâche bien chaque morceau et semble prendre ++ de plaisir à manger sa cuisse en morceaux qu'entière..

----------


## delphine07

de toute façon même entiers on est pas à l' abri d'une perfo mais il semble que le fait de couper les os les rende plus aiguisés.
de toute façon je ne donne plus de cuisse sauf à ma fila car mes 2 amstaff vomissaient régulièrement des bouts d'os le lendemain matin. (pourtant c'était pas coupé)

----------


## BebeStane62

Je pense qu'il suffit de couper correctement (je coupe entre les articulations) et si je vois un os qui fait une pointe, je retaille dedans pour virer les pointes (je coupe au sécateur)

----------


## delphine07

ok tu ne scies pas l'os c 'est ça qui doit être mauvais

----------


## skapounkette

Les vacances approchant, je me pose une ptite question sur comment gérer au mieux lalimentation de mes toutous pendant cette période.

En effet, ils sont au BARF tous les 2 et mangent quotidiennement près de 2kgs de viande à eux 2. Dhabitude jarrivais à morganiser mais cet été on a prévu de partir 1 mois, sachant quon va pas mal bouger et que donc il va être très compliqué de transporter de la viande voire même den trouver en fonction de là où nous irons (et ça risque en + de me coûter hyper cher si je dois acheter au coup par coup en petites quantités).

En bref je vais surement devoir avoir recours aux croquettes pour cette période donc quelle est la meilleure chose à faire : mix croquettes/viande (quand jen trouverai) ou alors on fait 1 mois 100% croquettes puis on reprend le BARF quand on rentre à la maison ?

Merci    ::

----------


## NALIA

Ils me semblent que les mix ne sont pas très bons   :hein2: 
Moi je les repasserait aux croquettes et pis après rediette et barfent aux retour   :hein2:

----------


## cahie

est il possible de remplacer l'huile par du beurre ? (genre saint hubert enrichi en omega 3 et 6)
ma chienne n'aime pas l'huile, j'ai essayé d'en mettre juste 2 ou 3 gouttes et elle laisse systematiquement les morceaux de viande touchés.
alors que le beurre elle adore...
possible ou pas ?

----------


## mimine

> Les vacances approchant, je me pose une ptite question sur comment gérer au mieux lalimentation de mes toutous pendant cette période.
> 
> En effet, ils sont au BARF tous les 2 et mangent quotidiennement près de 2kgs de viande à eux 2. Dhabitude jarrivais à morganiser mais cet été on a prévu de partir 1 mois, sachant quon va pas mal bouger et que donc il va être très compliqué de transporter de la viande voire même den trouver en fonction de là où nous irons (et ça risque en + de me coûter hyper cher si je dois acheter au coup par coup en petites quantités).
> 
> En bref je vais surement devoir avoir recours aux croquettes pour cette période donc quelle est la meilleure chose à faire : mix croquettes/viande (quand jen trouverai) ou alors on fait 1 mois 100% croquettes puis on reprend le BARF quand on rentre à la maison ?
> 
> Merci


le mieux pour ne pas trop perturber l'organisme de tes chiens c'est encore de les passer aux croquettes type Orijen.. le temps des vacances pour repasser en revenant au cru

----------


## skapounkette

Merci pour vos réponses
Je suis allée voir ce quils en disaient sur le forum du BARF et apparemment il vaut effectivement mieux passer uniquement aux croquettes    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## nera27

J'ai besoin des avis éclairés des spécialistes du BARF... J'ai un chien de 4 ans croisé anglo-français/berger. Il fait des allergies à répétition avec otites, atteintes inter digitales, plaies de léchage, rougeurs, grattages hystériques, etc... J'ai déjà changé plusieurs fois de croquettes, tenté l'homéo, l'acupuncture, les shampoings, les sprays, les corticoïdes, etc... Bref rien n''y fait, sans que l'on ne parvienne à identifier l'origine de ses problèmes. Aussi, je me demande si je ne vais pas tenter de le passer au BARF mais j'ai un peu l'impression d'avoir à grimper l'Everest quand j'évoque le sujet. Qui pourrait me conseiller simplement et sans que je n'ai à consulter 10 tonnes de documents afin d'établir la ration qui lui convient? Est-ce que cela revient cher? Faut-il beaucoup de temps de préparation et de grands espaces de stockage? Et enfin et surtout, cela peut-il aider mon chien à aller mieux?
Merci

----------


## eirtzouille

OUI sa peut aider ton chien à aller mieux !

Tu veux de la simplicité ? En voici !

Tu le fait jeûner 24h
Tu lui fais une ration qui fait 2 à 3% de son poids (selon s'il est plutôt sportif ou non)

Ensuite pendant la 1ère semaine :
UNIQUEMENT POULET + CAROTTES
50% d'os charnu (cuisses, ailes, cou)
50% de viande sans os (escalope)
+ une CAS d'huile de colza par 10kg de poids
+ une CAS de levure de bière
+ une CAS de carotte par 10kg de poids

Dès la 2ème semaine tu introduis des abats (foie par exemple) que tu étales sur la semaine.
Par exemple ton chien mange 1kg de viande par jour et bien sur la semaine il faut lui étaler 1kg d'abat.
Pour la proportion c'est toujours 50% os charnu, et 50% viande sans aucun os.

Ensuite toutes les semaines tu peu rajouter une viande différente (boeuf, agneau, etc...)

Non sa ne coûte pas plus cher que des cailloux aromatisés !

La préparation (5min chez moi pour faire les 6 gamelles)

Pour le stockage, avec 6 grand chien, nous avons un congel de 300L.

----------


## nera27

Chien sportif en effet, donc je vais partir sur 3%... 
Il fait 30kgs donc si j'ai bien tout compris, je pars sur 450g d'os charnus et 450g de viande sans os.
Questions bêtes: Il faut tout lui découper ou il se débrouille avec les cuisses par exemple?
                                La cuillère à soupe de carotte... c'est sous quelle forme?
                                L'introduction des abats vient en déduction du poids total quotidien ou en plus?
                                Les os charnus seront toujours du poulet, l'introduction des autres viandes reste sans os?
                                Sachant que c'est un chien hyper glouton qui mange en moins de 15 secondes, pas de souci?
                                1 seul repas par jour ou je reste à 2 repas?
                                 Vous stockez tout au congel et vous décongelez la veille à chaque fois?
                                 J'imagine que je dois passer sa frangine au même régime idéalement?
Désolée pour le listing    ::    et merci en tous cas pour l'aide!

----------


## mimine

> Chien sportif en effet, donc je vais partir sur 3%... 
> Il fait 30kgs donc si j'ai bien tout compris, je pars sur 450g d'os charnus et 450g de viande sans os.
> Questions bêtes: Il faut tout lui découper ou il se débrouille avec les cuisses par exemple?
> *si tu as un chien qui n'aime pas les morceaux entiers (comme le mien) tu peux découper les cuisses en deux parties avec une "feuille de boucher" (gros couteau avec la lame très large).
> 
> *                                La cuillère à soupe de carotte... c'est sous quelle forme?
> *sous forme de purée, tu peux par exemple prendre des petits pots pour bébé (à condition qu'il n'y ait QUE de la carotte dedans).
> 
> *                                L'introduction des abats vient en déduction du poids total quotidien ou en plus?
> ...

----------


## nera27

OK merci pour toutes ces infos. C'est clair et précis    ::  
Je finis le paquet de croquettes en cours et j'attaque le BARF ensuite (je vais profiter du congé mat pour m'organiser).
Une dernière question: en combien de temps puis-je voir s'il y a une différence sur l'état de santé de mon chien?

----------


## borneo

On trouve de la purée de carottes en galets surgelés. Bien moins cher que les pots pour bébé.    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## BebeStane62

Juste pour info : la volaille à 1 le kilo et de bonne qualité ça existe


photo par Bebestane62, sur Flickr

----------


## mimine

> Juste pour info : la volaille à 1 le kilo et de bonne qualité ça existe
> 
> 
> photo par Bebestane62, sur Flickr


dans ma ville, je trouve de la volaille à 1.99 le kilo de cuisse... du porc à 2.50-3 le kilo...

donc ce n'est pas la ruine de trouver de la viande à prix correct pour nourrir son chien.. le stockage par contre, quand on a plusieurs chiens, ça peut poser souci

----------


## nera27

Bon, pour l'instant je n'ai rien trouvé en dessous de 5 le kilo... Va falloir que je creuse, sinon ça va être compliqué    ::

----------


## skapounkette

Pour ma part je trouve dans une boucherie de ½ gros + en supermarché :

- Cuisses de poulet :2euros le KG
- Filets de poulet : 4euros le KG
- Buf : 7 euros le KG
- Porc : 5 euros le KG
- Gésiers : 4 euros le KG
- Poisson surgelé : 5 euros le KG

Ça me revient plutôt cher mais cest la solution la + pratique pour le moment car je nai pas suffisamment de place pour stocker de grosses quantités. Jattends lachat dun gros congélo en août/septembre qui me permettra de réduire au moins de moitié le budget mensuel !

----------


## borneo

> Bon, pour l'instant je n'ai rien trouvé en dessous de 5 le kilo... Va falloir que je creuse, sinon ça va être compliqué


Moi, j'achète des cuisses de poulet à environ 3 le kilo. Si tu les achètes par sachet de 2kg surgelées, c'est encore moins cher.

 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## borneo

Comme j'ai un petit chien, j'achète parfois soit des hauts de cuisse, soit des bas de cuisses. Eh bien c'est environ le même prix au kilo, sauf que sur les hauts de cuisses, il y a bien plus de viande.

----------


## Columba

Et le dogador ?

----------


## mimine

> Bon, pour l'instant je n'ai rien trouvé en dessous de 5 le kilo... Va falloir que je creuse, sinon ça va être compliqué


mais tu achètes quoi ? et où pour avoir de la viande aussi chère ??

----------


## mimine

> Est-ce que certains d'entre vous nourrissent aux proies (mortes bien évidemment) ?


je connais sur les forums spécialisés des personnes qui le font, moi j'en serais incapable... autant manipuler / couper la viande ne me pose pas de souci.. autant donner des poussins ou autres proies mortes j'aurais du mal  

Et je parle même pas, dans ce cas, du souci quand tu dois faire garder tes animaux en pension

----------


## BebeStane62

> Est-ce que certains d'entre vous nourrissent aux proies (mortes bien évidemment) ?


Moi : caille entières (non plumées, non vidées) 3x par semaine pour ma chienne , et pintadeaux entiers pour mes chats tous les jours quand st.laurent en a (là pas avant aout, ben mes chats sont biens tristounets quand ils viennent fouiller dans le congelo avec moi et  -ne trouve pas de pintadeaux à voler)

----------


## BebeStane62

> Envoyé par Xaros_le_chat
> 
> Est-ce que certains d'entre vous nourrissent aux proies (mortes bien évidemment) ?
> 
> 
> je connais sur les forums spécialisés des personnes qui le font, moi j'en serais incapable... autant manipuler / couper la viande ne me pose pas de souci.. autant donner des poussins ou autres proies mortes j'aurais du mal  
> 
> Et je parle même pas, dans ce cas, du souci quand tu dois faire garder tes animaux en pension



va jeter un oeil sur mon facebook, tu verras  Stane qui en mange en vidéo et  que c'est comme une cuisse de poulet (bon ok ça pue un peu) ,    ::

----------


## BebeStane62

> Et le dogador ?


parait qu'il y a une trop forte proportion d'os (j'ai jamais essayé car plus cher que ce que je trouve)



Sinon franchement, tentez les marchés, y a toujours des volaillers et ça ne coute rien de se renseigner. Même s'ils n'ont pas de cous / carcasses en vitrine, ils peuvent peut être s'en procurer à l'abattoir    :Embarrassment: k: 
Moi je n'achète rien d'autre que la bouffe de la tribu à ce couple de volaillers, je prenais que des cous à la base et ce sont eux qui m'ont proposé les carcasses...

----------


## BebeStane62

> Envoyé par BebeStane62
> 
> Juste pour info : la volaille à 1 le kilo et de bonne qualité ça existe
> 
> 
> photo par Bebestane62, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> dans ma ville, je trouve de la volaille à 1.99 le kilo de cuisse... du porc à 2.50-3 le kilo...
> ...



Voilà, le seul soucis dans le BARF c'est le stockage quand on a une petite tribu (ici je passe 20kg semaine pour moi, 20 kg semaine pour ma mère: je stocke pas mal pour elle, car elle n'a qu'un petit bahut de 100l ) ...
J'ai investit dans un bahut de 500 litres et ça tourne niquel (bon par contre il faut la place c'est évident)

----------


## Columba

> Envoyé par Aurore45
> 
> Et le dogador ?
> 
> 
> parait qu'il y a une trop forte proportion d'os (j'ai jamais essayé car plus cher que ce que je trouve)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La mienne niveau nonos elle mange pas grand chose, elle a du mal à digérer (vomi le lendemain), le dogador ça aide bien. C'est juste que je proposais ça à nera27, c'est dans les 2-3 euros le kilo, c'est toujours mieux que les 5euros qu'elle trouvait.

----------


## BebeStane62

> Envoyé par BebeStane62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Aurore45
> 
> ...


oui ça peut être pas mal du coup pour mélanger avec de la viande sans os   :hein2:

----------


## mimine

> La mienne niveau nonos elle mange pas grand chose, elle a du mal à digérer (vomi le lendemain), le dogador ça aide bien. C'est juste que je proposais ça à nera27, c'est dans les 2-3 euros le kilo, c'est toujours mieux que les 5euros qu'elle trouvait.


sinon tu peux aussi investir dans une "feuille de boucher" (gros couteaux avec une lame très large) ce qui te permet de faire ton broyé "maison" avec la viande que tu veux  

C'est facile, pas cher ... et ça défoule après une journée de boulot

----------


## draks

Je commence à considérer le passage au BARF comme une option envisageable, surtout que à priori, ça ne reviendra pas plus cher que des croquettes sans cereales qui tournent autours de 4/kg.

j'ai déja lu pas mal de choses et il y a quelques points qui m'interpellent.

Niveau des legumes, la carotte par exemple, c'est sous quel forme? crue ou cuite? entière, en morceau, en purée?

Pour les os charnus, à part les cuisses de dindes et les cous de poulet par forcément simple à trouver, il y a quoi d'autre comme options?

J'ai cru comprendre que la viande de volaille était privilégié au début, mais aprés, on peut donner toute sorte de viande ? Du steak haché pur boeuf par exemple, ça ferait l'affaire?

Pourquoi le porc est déconseillé?

----------


## eirtzouille

Perso je ne donne pas de légumes   ::  

Oui après tu peux donner toutes sortes de viande.

Pour le porc c'est juste pour la maladie d'aujewski (pas sur de l'ortho) mais les abats que je donne c'est du porc.

----------


## skapounkette

Ah zut je ne savais pas pour le porc    ::  

Pour les légumes le mieux c'est de les mixer, crus. Perso, ce que je fais c'est que je fais le plein de légumes au marché, je mixe le tout et je congèle dans des petites boites que je sors au fur et à mesure.

----------


## Columba

> Perso je ne donne pas de légumes   
> 
> Oui après tu peux donner toutes sortes de viande.
> 
> Pour le porc c'est juste pour la maladie d'aujewski (pas sur de l'ortho) mais les abats que je donne c'est du porc.


En abats je donnais gésiers, ou foies de volailles mais je n'en trouve pas toujours donc ça m'est aussi déjà arrivé de prendre du porc    ::   Mais j'évite globalement. Sinon oui, quand on donne du dogador, c'est avec de la viande sans os.

----------


## emmajojo

il me semble qu'il n'y a plus de problème en france par rapport à la maladie du porc 
et en abat, pareil, je prends coeur de port en majorité.

----------


## emmajojo

> il me semble qu'il n'y a plus de problème en france par rapport à la maladie du porc 
> et en abat, pareil, je prends coeur de porC en majorité.

----------


## mimine

> Niveau des legumes, la carotte par exemple, c'est sous quel forme? crue ou cuite? entière, en morceau, en purée?


je ne donne quasiment pas de légumes, hormis de temps en temps un peu de petit pot pour bébé (ble*dina ou autre), 1 cuillère à café par kilo de poids.. soit environ 1 petit pot sur la semaine.




> Pour les os charnus, à part les cuisses de dindes et les cous de poulet par forcément simple à trouver, il y a quoi d'autre comme options?


alors déjà si tu ne te fournis pas dans un abbatoir, bon courage pour trouver des cous de volaille (hormis sur les grossistes tels que St Laurent ou Volailles du Poher)  

Sinon les cuisses de poulet sont très bien, car elles ont le rapport idéal os/viande... 

Les cuisses de dinde sont à éviter pour les petits chiens ou ceux qui n'ont pas une grande force dans la mâchoire, car les os sont un peu plus durs que ceux de poulet.

Pour ma part je donne un demi poulet par jour (poulet entier que je coupe en 4 parties avec une machette) + 200g de viande sans os.




> J'ai cru comprendre que la viande de volaille était privilégié au début, mais aprés, on peut donner toute sorte de viande ? Du steak haché pur boeuf par exemple, ça ferait l'affaire?


Alors on conseille de commencer toujours par de la viande de volaille SANS OS au début, car c'est la plus facilement tolérée par les chiens. Dès que les selles sont bien moulées / compactes on peut passer à l'introduction des os CHARNUS (cuisses, cous).
Et ensuite on fait une viande par "pallier", en attendant pour passer à la suivante que les selles soient bien formées.

Le boeuf se donne en dernier, car il est couramment allergène et provoque souvent des réactions chez les chiens.

En viande peu chère (bas morceaux) et qui est bien tolérée tu as :
- la volaille (dinde, poulet, canard)
- le porc (attention à dégraisser un peu les morceaux si trop de gras = risque de selles molles)
- le veau
- l'agneau 




> Pourquoi le porc est déconseillé?


c'est la viande de porc des animaux élevés en plein air qui est déconseillée, car ils peuvent être au contact des sangliers qui sont porteurs de la maladie dont parlais Eirtzouille  
Donc éviter le porc "bio" et élevage à l'ancienne en (semi) liberté.

----------


## théouf

Je songe tres serieusement a passer mon chien au BARF, mais ce qui me freine c'est que je n'ai aucune place pour congeler la viande... J'ai un tout petit congelo intégrer à mon frigo et donc je ne pourrait pas acheter de grosses quantitées de viandes, donc je ne sais pas si ça va le faire du coup... 

Il y en a parmis vous qui ne peuvent pas stocké la viande?? Vous faites comment du coup??

----------


## mimine

> Je songe tres serieusement a passer mon chien au BARF, mais ce qui me freine c'est que je n'ai aucune place pour congeler la viande... J'ai un tout petit congelo intégrer à mon frigo et donc je ne pourrait pas acheter de grosses quantitées de viandes, donc je ne sais pas si ça va le faire du coup... 
> 
> Il y en a parmis vous qui ne peuvent pas stocké la viande?? Vous faites comment du coup??


 je n'ai que très peu de place pour stocker (deux tiroirs de congel) donc je sacrifie une partie de mon congélateur pour mon chien    voilà ce que ça donne pour 15 jours de repas (un tiroir pour les os charnus - demi poulet - et l'autre pour la viande sans os) : je vais m'approvisionner tous les 15 jours à la boucherie, ça me revient (en gros) à 70 par mois pour un chien de 40 kilos

----------


## emmajojo

j'ai quatre chiens (soit environ 2kg de viande par jour), et ne congèle quasiment rien.
le frigo est blindé de viande(mais il reste de la place pour mes trucs à moi  ), thermostat sur ...je sais pas combien, mais froid   , et je fais les courses deux fois par semaine.

avec un seul chien, même si t'as qu'un mini frigo avec freezer, je pense que c'est faisable

----------


## mimine

> j'ai quatre chiens (soit environ 2kg de viande par jour), et ne congèle quasiment rien.
> le frigo est blindé de viande(mais il reste de la place pour mes trucs à moi  ), thermostat sur ...je sais pas combien, mais froid   , et je fais les courses deux fois par semaine.
> 
> avec un seul chien, même si t'as qu'un mini frigo avec freezer, je pense que c'est faisable


 ouais, carrément gérable avec un seul chien... Eros mange environ 600-800g par jour de viande + os charnus, donc si tu as un chien plus petit ou avec un appétit plus réduit, c'est faisable. Personnellement, je ne commande pas via les fournisseurs en "gros" car pas la place de stocker, je prends de la viande à consommation humaine. N'oublies pas également que la viande peut se conserver dans un récipient à vide d'air plusieurs jours au frigo quand elle est décongelée / fraîche. je sors 48h de repas à chaque fois (donc le repas du lendemain + celui du soir d'après) et je conserve tout ça au frigo, sur température froide. Je sors la ration et la dépose dans la gamelle environ 2h avant de donner le repas, ça laisse le temps de réchauffer à température ambiante.

----------


## théouf

Ok ok, donc pour mon chien de 50 kilos, ça devrait le faire alors... J'ai aussi deux tiroirs, donc je pensais que j'allais galérer, mais apparement non... Maintenant faut que je vois ou je peux m'approvisionner ou c'est le moins cher... Faut que j'étudie la question   :hein: 

Pour ton chiens de 40 kilos mimine, c'est combien la quantité par jours??

----------


## eirtzouille

Pour les quantité cela varie du tout au tout selon les chiens, nous avons des chiens de 35kg qui mangent 1kg5, et un chien de 55kg qui ne mange que 800g.

Donc ce qu'on peut te donner c'est une moyenne mais il faut faire en fonction de ton chien    ::

----------


## mimine

> Ok ok, donc pour mon chien de 50 kilos, ça devrait le faire alors... J'ai aussi deux tiroirs, donc je pensais que j'allais galérer, mais apparement non... Maintenant faut que je vois ou je peux m'approvisionner ou c'est le moins cher... Faut que j'étudie la question  
> 
> Pour ton chiens de 40 kilos mimine, c'est combien la quantité par jours??


 en règle générale on compte environ 2% du poids pour la ration quotidienne (tout confondu) soit 1 kilo par jour pour ton chien.Après il faut adapter en fonction : - de l'appétit du chien- de l'exercice fourni.. Chaque chien est unique, avec son appétit et ses envies, il faut composer avec (et ça qui est génial). Par ailleurs, ne t'étonnes pas si au début ton chien semble jeûner de lui même ou sauter des repas : ça arrive au départ, quand ils n'ont pas faim, ils ne mangent pas

----------


## mimine

> Pour ton chiens de 40 kilos mimine, c'est combien la quantité par jours??


Mon chien mange entre 600 et 800g par jour (selon son appétit, l'exercice fait dans la journée..)  mais ça varie selon les jours.

S'il n'a pas mangé toute la ration, je conserve ce qui reste au frais pour le lendemain    ::

----------


## emmajojo

ici, je sais pas si c'est l'effet meute, mais ils terminent tjrs leur gamelle 
sauf quand yen a un de malade, c'est un des signes qui m'alertent d'ailleurs.

----------


## mimine

> ici, je sais pas si c'est l'effet meute, mais ils terminent tjrs leur gamelle 
> sauf quand yen a un de malade, c'est un des signes qui m'alertent d'ailleurs.


ici les premières semaines il a eu du mal à finir la gamelle, ayant souvent tendance à sauter un repas tous les 3-4 jours.

maintenant que j'ai éliminé les viandes qu'il n'aime pas (ça tombe bien, il aime AUCUNE viande chère : agneau, veau, canard) il mange sa gamelle tranquillement en 10 minutes et nettoie tout tellement bien que j'ai même pas besoin de la laver    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## emmajojo

oui c'est bien propre ici aussi 

pour les viandes, j'ai arrêté de me prendre le chou, c'est oreille ou plat de côte de porc au ptit dej', et volaille pour le repas principal, et basta.

----------


## théouf

Bon, mon chien a 9 ans donc niveau activitées physique c'est pas violent    ::  
Si j'ai tout bien suivit: je commence par lui donner du poulet sans os charnu le temps qu'il ai des selles normal, je lui donne sa ration en deux fois, pas de légumes pour l'instant, puis petit a petit, j'introduis une viande apres l'autre en gardant le boeuf pour la fin et pas de porc, jusque la j'ai bon??

Ensuite je rajoute os charnu, je fais moitié-moitié viande sans os et viande avec os;
Je vu qu'on pouvait rajouter de l'huile végétal, ça je peux en mettre dès le début?? J'ai vu aussi qu'on pouvait mettre des oeufs avec la coquille broyé, c'est utile aussi??
Euh, je sais pas si j'oublie un truc la   :hein:

----------


## mimine

> Bon, mon chien a 9 ans donc niveau activitées physique c'est pas violent    
> Si j'ai tout bien suivit: je commence par lui donner du poulet sans os charnu le temps qu'il ai des selles normal, je lui donne sa ration en deux fois, pas de légumes pour l'instant, puis petit a petit, j'introduis une viande apres l'autre en gardant le boeuf pour la fin et pas de porc, jusque la j'ai bon??


pourquoi occulter la viande de porc ? celle qui n'est PAS produite en liberté / contact avec les animaux sauvages est tout à fait consommable (j'en donne au mien).
C'est une viande peu chère et qui est appétente pour nos chiens, par contre faire juste attention à l'apport en matière grasse sur la gamelle, quand tu donnes de la viande de porc un peu "persillée" (graisse) tu ne donnes pas d'huile ... sous peine de selles très molles.

Tu peux donner la ration en deux fois, après à voir avec ton chien s'il a suffisamment faim pour fractionner la ration ou s'il préfère manger tout en une fois ?

Pour les selles, en général on constate une période de "désintoxication" qui correspond à l'élimination par l'organisme des toxines accumulées avec les croquettes : ici elle a duré 6 semaines, c'est très souvent plus court.
Ca se traduit principalement par :
- oeil qui "coule" avec des "cacas d'oeil" au coin
- selles glaireuses mais moulées 
- tendance à se gratter un peu 




> Ensuite je rajoute os charnu, je fais moitié-moitié viande sans os et viande avec os;
> Je vu qu'on pouvait rajouter de l'huile végétal, ça je peux en mettre dès le début?? J'ai vu aussi qu'on pouvait mettre des oeufs avec la coquille broyé, c'est utile aussi??
> Euh, je sais pas si j'oublie un truc la   :hein:


pour le % d'os charnu dans la gamelle, il faut (toujours) voir avec ce que ton chien supporte et ce qui lui convient... une règle d'or cependant : dès que les selles deviennent crayeuses (blanches) tu réduis la proportion d'os charnus, c'est le signe que ton chien élimine le "trop plein" de calcium.
C'est normal et naturel, le calcium présent dans la viande (os charnus) est éliminé et non pas stocké comme celui artificiellement rajouté dans l'alimentation industrielle.

Pour les corps gras, il est conseillé d'en rajouter dans la gamelle, car ce sont eux qui sont le "carburant" du chien (au contraire de nous, pour qui c'est les glucides / hydrates de carbone).
Par contre, il faut juste faire attention au seuil de tolérance de ton chien, qui risque de partir en selles molles si tu en donnes trop.

----------


## emmajojo

ma chienne de 9 ans, 35kg, mange environ 500/600g par jour.
environ 1h30 de balade par jour, mais à son rythme (elle ne peut plus courir)

pour le début t'as tout bon, après la deuxième semaine il faut introduire les abats aussi.
les coquilles broyées remplacent les os pour les chiens qui les digèrent mal, donc à voir en fonction du tien.
l'huile de colza oui, tu peux donner dès le début (et les légumes aussi je dirais)

----------


## mimine

> ma chienne de 9 ans, 35kg, mange environ 500/600g par jour.
> environ 1h30 de balade par jour, mais à son rythme (elle ne peut plus courir)
> 
> pour le début t'as tout bon, après la deuxième semaine il faut introduire les abats aussi.
> les coquilles broyées remplacent les os pour les chiens qui les digèrent mal, donc à voir en fonction du tien.
> l'huile de colza oui, tu peux donner dès le début (et les légumes aussi je dirais)


pour les abats, on m'avait conseillé d'attendre d'avoir introduit toutes les viandes pour les mettre ??? 

personnellement, Eros adore les abats (le foie en particulier) c'est ce qu'il mange en premier dans la gamelle    :Embarrassment: k: 

en fait le BARF au début ça semble très complexe... une fois qu'on a trouvé le bon équilibre et les viandes qui conviennent, c'est d'une simplicité enfantine de donner la ration et de la calculer   :amour3:

----------


## emmajojo

ah ben je sais pas mais je me souviens les avoir introduits assez rapidement 
après je me suis pas amusée à tester toutes les viandes non plus, la viande rouge ça passe mal et le reste c'est hors de prix

----------


## théouf

Ok pour la viande de porc, je lui en donnerais donc.
Donc les oeufs, ou en tout cas les coquille broyés c'est pas obligatoire, c'est bon a savoir.
En fait les quantitées de vainde avec os sont différentes selon le chien, donc c'est vraiment une histoire de tatonnement au départ... 
Les lègumes vous les introduiser aussi dès la deuxième semaine??

Pour ce qui est de fractionner, il mange un peu tout au long de la journée, quand je suis de matin, je lui donne l'aprem, et quand je suis d'aprem, je lui donne le matin, donc du coup, je sais pas trop si c'est jouable que je fasse pareil avec le BARF   :hein:

----------


## mimine

> En fait les quantitées de vainde avec os sont différentes selon le chien, donc c'est vraiment une histoire de tatonnement au départ... 
> Les lègumes vous les introduiser aussi dès la deuxième semaine??
> 
> Pour ce qui est de fractionner, il mange un peu tout au long de la journée, quand je suis de matin, je lui donne l'aprem, et quand je suis d'aprem, je lui donne le matin, donc du coup, je sais pas trop si c'est jouable que je fasse pareil avec le BARF   :hein:


perso les légumes j'en donne quand j'y pense et je m'enquiquine pas (vu qu'on en donne une cuillère à soupe par kilo de poids) : petit pot bébé (avec le minimum - voir pas du tout - de pomme de terre).

Pour les repas fractionnés, seul ton chien pourra te le dire... sauf qu'il ne faut pas oublier un détail qui a son importance : le BARF rassasie beaucoup plus les chiens par l'aspect mastication des aliments (viande comme os charnus). Il se peut donc que son besoin de manger soit comblé par le fait d'avoir pu mâcher correctement de la vraie nourriture.

Sinon tu suis son rythme et tu proposes au début en plusieurs fois : tu mets un peu dans la gamelle et tant qu'il mange tu rajoutes    :Embarrassment: k: 
ainsi tu pourras voir à combien il "cale" et t'adapter   :ange2:

----------


## théouf

Ok, merci pour tes reponses, désolé si je suis pénible avec es questions, mais je veux être sur de faire pour le mieux    ::  
Donc dans ses premieres gamelles il y aurat juste de la viande de poulets sans os avec de l'huile, que ce soit d'olive ou de colza, c'est ça?

----------


## skapounkette

Tu peux donner des carottes dès le début du BARF avec la volaille    :Embarrassment: k: 

Si tu n'es pas inscrite je te conseille de le faire sur ce forum:

http://www.b-a-r-f.com/ 

C'est une mine d'informations et il y aura pas mal de gens "calés" pour bien te conseiller    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## théouf

> Tu peux donner des carottes dès le début du BARF avec la volaille   k: 
> 
> Si tu n'es pas inscrite je te conseille de le faire sur ce forum:
> 
> http://www.b-a-r-f.com/ 
> 
> C'est une mine d'informations et il y aura pas mal de gens "calés" pour bien te conseiller   k:


Ok ok, merci
Ben justement suis inscrite mais je le trouve pas super clair en fait...

----------


## mimine

> Ok, merci pour tes reponses, désolé si je suis pénible avec es questions, mais je veux être sur de faire pour le mieux    
> Donc dans ses premieres gamelles il y aurat juste de la viande de poulets sans os avec de l'huile, que ce soit d'olive ou de colza, c'est ça?


l'huile d'olive n'a pas franchement d'intérêt au niveau de ses apports .. préfères utiliser de l'huile de colza ou de saumon (cette dernière étant mieux tolérée en général car animale).

Si tu veux avoir d'autres renseignements et réponses à tes questions, en complément du forum cité ci-dessus, je te conseille celui là : http://www.barf.ch/phpBB3/index.php

j'y suis inscrite, on a plein de bons conseils et une bonne ambiance règne.

----------


## skapounkette

Pour les huiles je pense que l'idéal c'est de varier, perso j'alterne colza/saumon/pépins de raisins/olives/noix.

----------


## mimine

> Pour les huiles je pense que l'idéal c'est de varier, perso j'alterne colza/saumon/pépins de raisins/olives/noix.


oui c'est sûr, mais le mien supporte (pour le moment) assez mal les huiles végétales   :hein2:

----------


## théouf

D'accord, je vais voir ton lien mimine, et merci pour tout vos renseignements    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## BebeStane62

Dis donc la relève est assurée les filles ;-)

----------


## nera27

Encore une question    ::  
En période de désintoxication Mimine dit que le chien risque de se gratter... Si je passe le mien au BARF c'est justement parce que ses soucis de gratouille deviennent intolérables pour lui. Je stresse un peu pour la période de désintoxication du coup parce que je me demande dans quel état il va être...
Et pour répondre à la question, les 5 le kilo, c'est en supermarché. je n'ai pas encore trouvé d'autre fournisseur mais je vais voir avec le boucher du coin ce qu'il peut me proposer.
Merci en tous cas pour toutes les réponses    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## mimine

> Encore une question    
> En période de désintoxication Mimine dit que le chien risque de se gratter... Si je passe le mien au BARF c'est justement parce que ses soucis de gratouille deviennent intolérables pour lui. Je stresse un peu pour la période de désintoxication du coup parce que je me demande dans quel état il va être...
> Et pour répondre à la question, les 5 le kilo, c'est en supermarché. je n'ai pas encore trouvé d'autre fournisseur mais je vais voir avec le boucher du coin ce qu'il peut me proposer.
> Merci en tous cas pour toutes les réponses   k:


quand je parle de gratouille, c'est vraiment léger quoi... le temps que les toxines soient éliminées et que l'organisme s'habitue à une nouvelle source de protéines.
Chez Eros ça a duré (cette phase là) moins d'une semaine et c'était vraiment minime.

Si ta chienne a tendance à avoir des sensibilités dermato, je te conseille de rester sur des viandes hypoallergéniques au début : volaille, porc, canard, agneau.

Et surtout complémenter éventuellement avec des probiotiques (pour refaire la flore intestinale) ainsi que des huiles animales (saumon) pour aider la peau à rester souple    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## mimine

> Dis donc la relève est assurée les filles ;-)


  ::   je suis convaincue à présent que ce mode d'alimentation peut sauver beaucoup de chiens intolérants aux croquettes    ::

----------


## nera27

OK merci!

----------


## naboule

:Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  le mein qui vomissait TOUTES les croquettes meme sans céreales et j'en ai essayé des marques!il n'a jamais eu de probleme pour digérer depuis qu'il barfe,meme les os passent sans probleme!  :saute2:

----------


## naboule

si j'écris "le MIEN" c'est mieux!  :fou:

----------


## eirtzouille

C'est pas grave, sa faisait juste un peu allemandisé mais c'était compréhensible    ::  

Bien contente pour ton chien en tout cas   ::

----------


## mimine

> lusun:  le mein qui vomissait TOUTES les croquettes meme sans céreales et j'en ai essayé des marques!il n'a jamais eu de probleme pour digérer depuis qu'il barfe,meme les os passent sans probleme!  :saute2:


juste pour rappel : les os charnus (entourés de viande) CRUS ne représente quasiment aucun danger pour nos chiens, à partir du moment où ils sont bien mâchés.

Faut pas oublier que le Ph des sucs gastriques de nos chiens est proche de celui de l'acide chlorydrique, donc pas de souci pour dissoudre des os    ::

----------


## naboule

ben au début j'avais un peu peur des nonos ,a force d'entendre pendant des années :  "attention,danger,jamais d'os pour les chiens !"etc..d'ailleurs je l'entends toujours!quand je dis ce que mange mon chien c'est souvent des cris,les vieilles idées reçues sont tenaces! c'est surtout les vétos qui me traitent de dingues...  :hein:   j'en ai pas trouvé UN seul qui soit pour le barf!  :fou:

----------


## mimine

> ben au début j'avais un peu peur des nonos ,a force d'entendre pendant des années :  "attention,danger,jamais d'os pour les chiens !"etc..d'ailleurs je l'entends toujours!quand je dis ce que mange mon chien c'est souvent des cris,les vieilles idées reçues sont tenaces! c'est surtout les vétos qui me traitent de dingues...  :hein:   j'en ai pas trouvé UN seul qui soit pour le barf!  :fou:


moi j'ai arrêté de demander conseil à mon véto pour la nutrition...    :Embarrassment: k:  je le laisse faire ce pour quoi il est formé (soigner) mais le reste (comportement, alimentation) je préfère encore gérer ça moi même    ::

----------


## naboule

:Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  pareil pour moi,quand je vois la différence entre mon chien avant et maintenant : muscles,poils,digestion...tout en fait! m'en fous de l'avis des vétos!   ::

----------


## mimine

> lusun:  pareil pour moi,quand je vois la différence entre mon chien avant et maintenant : muscles,poils,digestion...tout en fait! m'en fous de l'avis des vétos!


moi pareil .. en quasiment 2 mois il a changé du tout au tout ... et est devenu le chien que je désespérais d'avoir un jour (en forme, sans souci d'arrière main)   :amour3: 

pis ça me coute pas plus cher que les croquettes, j'ai le plaisir de préparer sa gamelle    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## naboule

moi ça me coute moins cher que les croquettes(qu'il mangeait pas la plupart du temps),faut dire que"la bete" fait que 4,5 kgs   ::   donc,en quantité c'est plutot léger surtout qu'il est pas gourmand! (si-si il termine meme pas des fois!)

----------


## mimine

INFO : promotion dans tous les magasins de la chaîne SYSTEME U jusqu'au 11 juin ... le poulet prêt à cuire, élevé aux céréales sans conservateurs est à 3.15 le kilo avec 1 de remise immédiate en caisse par poulet acheté   :ange2: 

j'ai fait le stock ce matin !

----------


## mimine

> moi ça me coute moins cher que les croquettes(qu'il mangeait pas la plupart du temps),faut dire que"la bete" fait que 4,5 kgs    donc,en quantité c'est plutot léger surtout qu'il est pas gourmand! (si-si il termine meme pas des fois!)


ben moi il pèse 40 kilos... et ne mange "que" 600-800g par jour (ça dépend des jours)... donc ça reste largement rentable, au vu des déchets qu'il élimine maintenant par rapport à avant    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## théouf

Bon, je viens de faire sa première gamelle de BARF à mon gros, il en a pas voulou.... EN gros, il à senti, ma regarder avec cette tête:    ::    et n'y a pas touché... Je lui ai donné un morceau il l'a pris, mais il la poser par terre en n'en a pas voulu... Donc je fais quoi?? J insiste et lui laisse sa gamelle?? ou je laisse tomber pour aujourd'hui et retente demain?? Ou alors si vous avez des trucs pour qu'il mange je prend...

----------


## naboule

le mien a fait la meme chose,genre"tu veux que je bouffe ça?!"   ::   apres,il s'est habitué(pour les abats c'est pas encore au point!) pour les os c'était encore plus long,il refusait d'y toucher et maintenant il mange ça en 2 mns! moi j'ai insisté,au début je lui donnais des ptits morceaux comme friandise,plus ses croquettes,apres j'ai diminué les croquettes en augmentant la viande(tout ça sur 1 semaine environ)quand il a commencé a s'habituer au gout de la viande crue,il a plus voulu de ses croquettes!   ::

----------


## théouf

Je pense que je vais tenter de faire cuire legerement les morceaux de viande à la poele et lui donner voir si il aime... Au pire je lui rajouterais des croquettes avec...

----------


## naboule

:Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  c'est ce que je fait pour les abats et je diminue de plus en plus la cuisson(mais meme comme ça il en raffole pas   ::   )

----------


## eirtzouille

Pour les abats, vu que certains n'aiment pas, je les fait tremper dans de l'huile de saumons sauvages et là sa passe nikel    ::

----------


## théouf

> Pour les abats, vu que certains n'aiment pas, je les fait tremper dans de l'huile de saumons sauvages et là sa passe nikel


Tu la trouve où cette huile?? J'ai cherché mais pas trouvé   :hein:

----------


## mimine

> Bon, je viens de faire sa première gamelle de BARF à mon gros, il en a pas voulou.... EN gros, il à senti, ma regarder avec cette tête:      et n'y a pas touché... Je lui ai donné un morceau il l'a pris, mais il la poser par terre en n'en a pas voulu... Donc je fais quoi?? J insiste et lui laisse sa gamelle?? ou je laisse tomber pour aujourd'hui et retente demain?? Ou alors si vous avez des trucs pour qu'il mange je prend...


c'est normal au début qu'ils soit dépaysés par rapport aux croquettes qui ont très souvent un enrobage gras / odorant... 

Qu'as tu donné ? du poulet sans os ?

----------


## eirtzouille

> Envoyé par eirtzouille
> 
> Pour les abats, vu que certains n'aiment pas, je les fait tremper dans de l'huile de saumons sauvages et là sa passe nikel   
> 
> 
> Tu la trouve où cette huile?? J'ai cherché mais pas trouvé   :hein:


Je l'ai chez mon fournisseur vu que j'en revend lol, mais tu dois pouvoir en trouver sur nourrir comme la nature etc...

----------


## théouf

> Envoyé par théouf
> 
> Bon, je viens de faire sa première gamelle de BARF à mon gros, il en a pas voulou.... EN gros, il à senti, ma regarder avec cette tête:      et n'y a pas touché... Je lui ai donné un morceau il l'a pris, mais il la poser par terre en n'en a pas voulu... Donc je fais quoi?? J insiste et lui laisse sa gamelle?? ou je laisse tomber pour aujourd'hui et retente demain?? Ou alors si vous avez des trucs pour qu'il mange je prend...
> 
> 
> c'est normal au début qu'ils soit dépaysés par rapport aux croquettes qui ont très souvent un enrobage gras / odorant... 
> 
> Qu'as tu donné ? du poulet sans os ?


Oui, je me doute... Oui, j'ai donné du poulet sans os avec un peu d'huile de colza




> Envoyé par théouf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par eirtzouille
> 
> ...



Ok ok, merci

----------


## naboule

:bouletjour:  le mien est un gros couil**n,il aime aucune huile,j'ai pas essayé l'huile de saumon,j'y ai pensé,mais j'hésite vu qu'il en a aimé aucune jusqu'a maintenant(pourtant j'en ai essayé pas mal!),est ce qu'il va aimer celle-ci?c'est vrai que ça me saoule d'en commander s'il me la laisse sur les bras!j'en ai déja tout un stock que mossieur n'a pas aimé    ::

----------


## ptitealice

Désolée d'avance ma question n'a rien à voir avec le barf mais vous êtes les seuls à pouvoir me donner une réponse parce que je m'inquiète. Buddy a réussi à choper deux lapereaux en balade, j'y connais rien en lapin mais ils étaient assez gros, ça craint quelque chose pour lui ? le 2eme il l'a carrément gobé, vu la taille je me demande encore comment...je m'inquiète il parait que les os de lapins sont assez dangereux ?

----------


## mimine

> Désolée d'avance ma question n'a rien à voir avec le barf mais vous êtes les seuls à pouvoir me donner une réponse parce que je m'inquiète. Buddy a réussi à choper deux lapereaux en balade, j'y connais rien en lapin mais ils étaient assez gros, ça craint quelque chose pour lui ? le 2eme il l'a carrément gobé, vu la taille je me demande encore comment...je m'inquiète il parait que les os de lapins sont assez dangereux ?


si ton chien a mangé les lapins entiers (avec la peau et tout) ça ne risque rien du tout ... hormis une diète spontanée    ::  
ce qui est dangereux dans les os, c'est qu'ils soient donnés CUITS et sans chair autour = ce qui n'est pas ton cas !

----------


## mimine

> :bouletjour:  le mien est un gros couil**n,il aime aucune huile,j'ai pas essayé l'huile de saumon,j'y ai pensé,mais j'hésite vu qu'il en a aimé aucune jusqu'a maintenant(pourtant j'en ai essayé pas mal!),est ce qu'il va aimer celle-ci?c'est vrai que ça me saoule d'en commander s'il me la laisse sur les bras!j'en ai déja tout un stock que mossieur n'a pas aimé


moi il supporte pas les huiles végétales (colza et autres) mais par contre adore / supporte l'huile de saumon    ::

----------


## ptitealice

> Envoyé par ptitealice
> 
> Désolée d'avance ma question n'a rien à voir avec le barf mais vous êtes les seuls à pouvoir me donner une réponse parce que je m'inquiète. Buddy a réussi à choper deux lapereaux en balade, j'y connais rien en lapin mais ils étaient assez gros, ça craint quelque chose pour lui ? le 2eme il l'a carrément gobé, vu la taille je me demande encore comment...je m'inquiète il parait que les os de lapins sont assez dangereux ?
> 
> 
> si ton chien a mangé les lapins entiers (avec la peau et tout) ça ne risque rien du tout ... hormis une diète spontanée    
> ce qui est dangereux dans les os, c'est qu'ils soient donnés CUITS et sans chair autour = ce qui n'est pas ton cas !


Bah oui il a tout mangé    ::  
Tu me rassure, vaut mieux que je lui donne pas à manger ou très peu ce soir ?

Ca me fait de la peine , mais bon il reste un chien, qui chasse...

----------


## BebeStane62

> Envoyé par mimine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par ptitealice
> 
> ...


une bonne diète jusque demain matin voire soir, et pour le punir rend le VG    ::

----------


## ptitealice

> Envoyé par ptitealice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par mimine
> 
> ...


J'peux lui en donner au moins un peu ? parce que le pauvre il va voir Chuck bouffer    ::  
VGL même soyons fous !

----------


## mimine

> Envoyé par mimine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par ptitealice
> 
> ...


à toi de voir, mais le temps de digestion de la viande est d'environ 5h donc je pense qu'il aura digéré ce soir...

----------


## ptitealice

Je verrai, de toute façon ils mangent entre 19h30 et 20h30 . Mais de toute façon c clair que je lui donnerai pas une ration entière loin de là.

----------


## mimine

> Je verrai, de toute façon ils mangent entre 19h30 et 20h30 . Mais de toute façon c clair que je lui donnerai pas une ration entière loin de là.


tu peux juste lui donner une petite poignée de croquettes pour ne pas le frustrer face à l'autre chien... 

(HS : tu en as de la chance, ton chien fait son marché tout seul    ::   )

----------


## ptitealice

> Envoyé par ptitealice
> 
> Je verrai, de toute façon ils mangent entre 19h30 et 20h30 . Mais de toute façon c clair que je lui donnerai pas une ration entière loin de là.
> 
> 
> tu peux juste lui donner une petite poignée de croquettes pour ne pas le frustrer face à l'autre chien... 
> 
> (HS : tu en as de la chance, ton chien fait son marché tout seul     )


Oui voilà juste pour ça quoi.
Parce que je les enferme 1h30-2h quand ils ont mangé, donc s'il est enfermé et qu'il a pas bouffer il va se poser des questions    ::  
Pff ouais, mais ça me gave, je sais que c'est dans sa nature même si c'est pas un chien de chasse mais j'en suis malade mon homme a essayé de récupérer 2 autres petits mais il a pas réussi et ils ont sauté dans la rivière impossible de les avoir, je savais même pas que ça savait nager un lapin...j'espère juste qu'arrivés à l'autre rive ils ont survécu, s'ils ont pu remonter...

----------


## mimine

> Envoyé par mimine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par ptitealice
> 
> ...


malheureusement les chiens ont un instinct de poursuite bien développé souvent... donc tu ne peux rien y faire, à part lui apprendre le STOP... mais sur le coup, je vois pas trop ce que tu aurais pu faire   :hein2:

----------


## ptitealice

Pour un animal déjà mort, il connait , il touche pas si on lui dit, mais avec des animaux vivants je vois pas comment on peut lui apprendre   :? 
Bref j'ai fait dévier le sujet là    ::

----------


## mimine

pour les sceptiques, voilà mon chien à un an d'intervalle entre les deux photos :

----------


## naboule

qu'est ce qu'il est beau!  :amour3:

----------


## mimine

> qu'est ce qu'il est beau!  :amour3:


mercii    ::

----------


## ptitealice

Oh superbe   :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## emmajojo

dites, je comprends pas ce qu'il s'est passé.
hier soir les chiens ont mangé à 21h, normal.ce matin je suis réveillée par taiga en train de gerber, yavait les blancs de dinde intacts, pareil pour le quart de coeur de porc, intact, et quelques morceaux de la cuisse de poulet.
donc en 12h, elle n'avait quasi RIEN digéré....
en balade crottes normales, température 38,9 mais elle était pas vraiment au repos complet.

je lui ai filé un peu de smecta, qu'elle a gerbé avec encore des morceaux de cuisse, donc re un peu de smecta, qu'elle a gardé (j'ai plus de phosphalugel).

cet aprem on a rdv pour les rappels de vaccins et bilan pds annuel, je vais en parler bien sur.
mais est ce le bon jour pour faire les rappels du coup?
et surtout qu'est ce qu'il a pu se passer?
les autres ont eu aucun souci en plus.

----------


## eirtzouille

Si tu previens ton véto alors il inspectera bien pour savoir si oui ou non faire le rappel est possible    ::  

Sinon sa arrive à mes chiens de vomir comme ça   :hein2:  et il n'y a aucune raison, à côté de ça ils courent, font les cons, son heureux d'aller promener, etc...

Mais apparemment chez les carnivore, vomir ne veut pas dire que quelque chose va obligatoirement très mal (pas comme nous quoi), sa peut être juste une "envie" de l'estomac de se purger se mettre au repos.

----------


## NALIA

Spike m'a déjà fait ça, vomit toute sa ration non digéré, et sinon il paraissait bien   :hein2: 
Du coup je l'ai laissé a la diette la journée et il a eu une ration le soir et nikel   :hein2: 

Pour les rappels ça dépends, je sais que quand Djicky avait la diaré, mon véto a préféré décalé les vaccins   :hein2: 

Sinon tu l'a vermifugé? Car comme c'est recommandé avant les vaccin, il se peux que ce soit ça qui l'ai fait vomir   ::

----------


## emmajojo

ok merci....

suis inquiète quand même, elle a 9ans et normalement c'est une machine à bouffer et digérer n'importe quoi...vivement cet aprem.

non nalia je vermifuge que deux fois par an, au printemps et à l'automne, donc ça peut pas etre ça...

mais 12H après le repas, ça fait beaucoup je trouve, non?

----------


## eirtzouille

Non, les miens mangent vers 20/22h, et c'est généralement le lendemain midi qu'ils me ressortent des trucs, et ce n'est pas toujours digéré, la plupart du temps il y a encore des morceaux entiers.

Ils finissent par aller manger de l'herbe (revomissent encore une fois avec l'herbe) et puis c'est reparti comme en 40 !

----------


## NALIA

> Non, les miens mangent vers 20/22h, et c'est généralement le lendemain midi qu'ils me ressortent des trucs, et ce n'est pas toujours digéré, la plupart du temps il y a encore des morceaux entiers.
> 
> Ils finissent par aller manger de l'herbe (revomissent encore une fois avec l'herbe) et puis c'est reparti comme en 40 !


Oui voila moi c'est pareil ils vomissent bien après leurs repas    ::

----------


## emmajojo

bon ok, je me calme, merci les filles 
je viens de reprendre sa température, 38,4, zen

----------


## NALIA

> bon ok, je me calme, merci les filles 
> je viens de reprendre sa température, 38,4, zen



Oui voila fait une petite séance de zenattitude    ::  

C'est dingue on est tous pareil le moindre trucs et on panique   :beuhnon: 
Bon maintenant pour tous ce qui est vomi diaré et tout je ne m'affole pas (tellement l'habitude avant avec Djicky) par contre j'ai toujours beaucoup de mal avec les crises d'épilepsie et les plaies ouverte    ::

----------


## emmajojo

> par contre j'ai toujours beaucoup de mal avec les crises d'épilepsie et les plaies ouverte


tu m'étonnes

----------


## emmajojo

bon je continue ici avant de faire un topic si besoin, car suis larguée, désolée pour le léger hs.

elle a les phosphatases alcalines à 869, du coup on a fait des radios, coeur parfait, poumons légèrement calcifiés(????), et foie trop gros.
du coup elle a du sylicure pendant 20 jours, et re bilan dans un mois.
pour lui aucun rapport avec l'alimentation, "c'est la vieillesse"....euh, oui, mais bon...?????

----------


## eirtzouille

Ma staff (de 11 ans) a elle aussi les poumons calcifiés depuis l'age de 9 ans, et effectivement c'est la vieillesse et ce n'est pas grave, il faut juste y aller plus doucement en balade car sa diminue petit a petit la capacité de respiration    ::  

Pour le reste je ne peux pas t'aider  :hein2:

----------


## eirtzouille

> Ma staff (de 11 ans) a elle aussi les poumons calcifiés depuis l'age de 9 ans, et effectivement c'est la vieillesse et ce n'est pas grave, il faut juste y aller plus doucement en balade car sa diminue petit a petit la capacité [strike:2qyipvd3]de respiration[/strike:2qyipvd3] RESPIRATOIRE    
> 
> Pour le reste je ne peux pas t'aider  :hein2:


 :fou:  :fou:  :fou: 

je reviens d'1h de sport faut m'excuser !   :lol2:

----------


## Columba

Pour le foie je dirais de limiter les graisses simplement  si ce n'est pas déjà fait   :hein2:

----------


## emmajojo

pas grave j'avais compris 

ok merci pour les poumons, pour le foie je vais faire un topic tt à l'heure, là ça va etre l'heure de la balade justement.

----------


## emmajojo

> Pour le foie je dirais de limiter les graisses simplement  si ce n'est pas déjà fait


ben elle mange par jour cuisse de poulet, blanc de poulet ou dinde, coeur ou foie de porc, un quart de yaourt, un peu de pot bébé pour les légumes, un peu d'huile de colza, et voilà.
et des fois le matin c'est soit oreille de porc, soit os à moelle, soit plat de côte de porc (et j'adapte la ration du soir en fonction)

et pas super gras tout ça?

----------


## BebeStane62

Stane a le bide qui gargouille à fond depuis 2 jours, hier soir elle avait clairement mal à l'estomac, je lui ai donné du phosphalu ... . Elle a fait une grosse gastrite il y a bientot 2 mois, j'ai peur que ça devienne chronique


A noter aussi, qu'elle se lèche la patte malade comme une tarée depuis qq jours, est ce que ça pourrait engendrer une production excessive de suc gastriques donc remontées acides?

----------


## naboule

le mien aussi a des problemes de digestion avec remontées acides,je lui donne des gelulles de charbon vegetal(conseil du véto),ça marche super bien

----------


## mimine

> Stane a le bide qui gargouille à fond depuis 2 jours, hier soir elle avait clairement mal à l'estomac, je lui ai donné du phosphalu ... . Elle a fait une grosse gastrite il y a bientot 2 mois, j'ai peur que ça devienne chronique
> 
> 
> A noter aussi, qu'elle se lèche la patte malade comme une tarée depuis qq jours, est ce que ça pourrait engendrer une production excessive de suc gastriques donc remontées acides?


t'as essayé de lui donner de l'eau en y ayant fait reposer de l'argile ?

ça devrait calmer les remontées acides   ::

----------


## BebeStane62

Mimine, t'as bu de la drogue, il est toujours là le post  ::

----------


## mimine

> Mimine, t'as bu de la drogue, il est toujours là le post


ah bon ??   ::  où ??

----------


## BebeStane62

pourquoi je préfère le BARF? :
Parce que je viens de faire un rapide calcul et aux croquettes pour les 2 bulls et les 6 matous j'en serai à 220/230 par mois. 

Contre 90 en moyenne au barf   ::

----------


## mimine

ici le cru me coute à peu près pareil que les croquettes : environ 60 par mois (2 par jour en moyenne, pour un chien de 40 kilos).

La grosse différence est que maintenant je sais exactement ce que je donne dans la gamelle et que la santé de mon chien en est vraiment changée.

----------


## skapounkette

Perso, en ayant aucun « bon plan » pour mapprovisionner (jachète tout en boucherie ½ gros), je dépense environ 180 euros/ mois pour mes 2 chiens (de 44 et 35 kgs). En commandant chez St Laurent, ça devrait me revenir à 130 euros/mois pour les 2. En bref, ça me revient quasi pareil quavec des bonnes croquettes.

----------


## moonshine

bonjour tout le monde!

Je viens tous les jours sur le site, mais j'avais jamais vu ce topic!!
J'ai passé mes 3 toutous au barf il y a 5 ou 6 mois, que dire si ce n'est qu'il adore!! (les croquettes aussi) par contre ils mangent beaucoup je trouve pour leur poids!! (par rapport à ce que j'ai lu sur le topic)
ben,7ans, 13KG : 500G
thelma,9ans, 18kg: 600g
Fripouille,10 mois, 13kg : 950g c'est border qui bouge toute la journée!

Je trouve des cous à 1 le kilo nca niquel (j'espère néggocier quand je prendrais en plus rande quantité quand j'aurai trouvé un autre congélo)
Mon pb, c'est pour la viande!! j'pren souvent les promo en supermarché mais rare en été!! J'vais aller faire un tour dans les boucherie!

Par contre j'aimerai un petit conseille sur les proportions.
est-ce que ceci est correcte:
40% viande
10% abats
50% os charnus
plus légumes tous les jours
huiles/cidre tous les 2 jours
oeufs 2 fois par semaines 

la levure de bière est-elle indispensable?  et manque t-il quelque chose dans mes rations?

a bientôt!
Claire

----------


## mimine

> bonjour tout le monde!
> 
> Je viens tous les jours sur le site, mais j'avais jamais vu ce topic!!
> J'ai passé mes 3 toutous au barf il y a 5 ou 6 mois, que dire si ce n'est qu'il adore!! (les croquettes aussi) par contre ils mangent beaucoup je trouve pour leur poids!! (par rapport à ce que j'ai lu sur le topic)
> ben,7ans, 13KG : 500G
> thelma,9ans, 18kg: 600g
> Fripouille,10 mois, 13kg : 950g c'est border qui bouge toute la journée!


Heuh oui en effet, je crois que tu doses un peu trop les gamelles... si on part sur 2% du poids, ça fait comme rations :
>> Ben -> 260g
>> Thelma -> 360g
Fripouille >> 260g

Donc peut être revoir un peu à la baisse les rations si tes chiens prennent un peu trop de poids ?
Après tout dépend aussi de leur métabolisme..

Eros, berger allemand de 40 kilos qui sort en moyenne 1h30-2h par jour mange une ration quotidienne de (environ) 500g sinon il prend du gras..   ::  




> Par contre j'aimerai un petit conseille sur les proportions.
> est-ce que ceci est correcte:
> 40% viande
> 10% abats
> 50% os charnus
> plus légumes tous les jours
> huiles/cidre tous les 2 jours
> oeufs 2 fois par semaines 
> 
> ...


Tes rations me semblent bien, à savoir que chaque chien réagira différemment au % d'os charnu et de viande.

Pour ma part je nourris au raw feeding (sans légumes) et mon chien s'en porte bien, moi ça me simplifie la vie   ::  

En compléments je donne tous les jours : huile de saumon
un jour sur deux : algues séchées, germe de blé
tous les 3 mois (pendant 15 jours) : cure de probiotiques pour aider la flore intestinale

Au niveau des rations, ici j'ai pris l'habitude de donner sur deux journées en fait :
jour 1 >> os charnu (cuisse de dinde, demi épaule d'agneau avec os - 600/800g chaque) + foie de volaille
jour 2 >> viande sans os (porc, volaille, poisson - 300g) + foie de volaille

----------


## moonshine

Ah j'ai oublié de préciser, avec ses rations ils se maintiennent à leur poids de forme!! au debut du barf je leur donnait moins et ils ont vite maigri!! ils doivent bruler vite les calories!!! 

Moi je mix à chaque repas, viande et os sinon j'ai certaines selles très molles!! (c'est un peu plus galère mais au final j'ai pris le coup!)
mais ca reste un plaisir de préparer leurs gamelles!

----------


## mimine

moi ça reste un plaisir de le voir se régaler par avance ^^

----------


## moonshine

au fait merci pour tes réponses!! ca me rassure sur les compostions!

d'ailleurs ya un article sur le barf dans la revue technique du chien, ils n'approuvent ni ne déconseille cette alimentation mais préviennent des risques de carences ou de surdosage de certains nutriments

----------


## moonshine

c'est sur qu'il se régale, la dernière ois je leur ai donné des plats de cotes en "friandise" à rogner, ya que la grosse qui s'est bien démerdée!! le chiot j'ai du lui tenir pour qu'il rogne la viande dessus!! ils en avait partout!

----------


## mimine

> au fait merci pour tes réponses!! ca me rassure sur les compostions!
> 
> d'ailleurs ya un article sur le barf dans la revue technique du chien, ils n'approuvent ni ne déconseille cette alimentation mais préviennent des risques de carences ou de surdosage de certains nutriments


franchement des carences, à moins de donner que de la viande sans os... je vois pas comment on peut en provoquer ! sachant quand même que c'est un régime qui s'équilibre sur le long terme (plusieurs semaines) et pas sur une journée..

Quant au "surdosage" des nutriments, pas de risque non plus : étant donné qu'ils sont naturels, l'organisme élimine le surplus dans les urines ou les selles.

----------


## Taysa

> pourquoi je préfère le BARF? :
> Parce que je viens de faire un rapide calcul et aux croquettes pour les 2 bulls et les 6 matous j'en serai à 220/230 par mois. 
> 
> Contre 90 en moyenne au barf


Bah dis donc sacrée difference, perso entre le regim barf ou croquettes pour mes deux chiennes j'ai seulement 10 d'ecart (100 en croquettes 25kg environ par mois et 110 en barf).

----------


## mimine

> Envoyé par BebeStane62
> 
> pourquoi je préfère le BARF? :
> Parce que je viens de faire un rapide calcul et aux croquettes pour les 2 bulls et les 6 matous j'en serai à 220/230 par mois. 
> 
> Contre 90 en moyenne au barf  
> 
> 
> Bah dis donc sacrée difference, perso entre le regim barf ou croquettes pour mes deux chiennes j'ai seulement 10 d'ecart (100 en croquettes 25kg environ par mois et 110 en barf).


tout dépend des tarifs que tu trouves pour la viande... ici ça me revient la même chose que les croquettes, sauf que la grosse différence c'est que je sais exactement ce que je mets dans la gamelle   ::

----------


## moonshine

tu donnes quoi comme probiotique et tu l'achète ou? 
car mon mâle est plutôt fragile et ce matin, 2h après sa gamelle, il s'est jeté sur l'herbe dans le jardin et à revomi toute sa ration!
j'appelle ca des crises car il devient frénétique! si je ne le met pas dans le jardin, il mange tout ce qui traine par terre dans la maison et lèche le sol, il a vraiment pas l'air bien!
Ca fait 1 ans et demi que je l'ai et il me l'a fait 3 ou 4 fois (dont une fois après avoir mangé un morceau de chocolat(volé)).
mais ce matin, rien d'autre que sa gamelle.

j'ai aussi entendu parlé du primperid mais ca fait déjà plus traitement médicale et vaut mieux voir un véto avant je pense.

ps: désolée pour les fautes d'orthographes dans mon premier post :-S

----------


## mimine

que donnes tu dans la ration en os charnus et viande ? car on dirait que ton chien fait une "gastrite" (irritation de l'estomac et de l'oesophage par les sucs digestifs)... As tu essayé de donner de l'argile en poudre directement dans la gueule (ou dans un peu de pâtée), histoire de calmer un peu l'acidité de l'estomac ?

Sinon les probiotiques sont faits pour aider à reconstituer la flore intestinale, donc je pense pas que dans ton cas ça soit très utile (puisque pas de selles molles et pas de soucis digestifs)..

----------


## moonshine

> que donnes tu dans la ration en os charnus et viande ?


tu veux dire quel type de viande et os?
ils ont du porc, du boeuf le plus souvent et de temps en temps du poulet
les OC sont des cous de poulet et peut être une fois par mois des cuisses de poulets (le haut et le pilon détachés)

les légumes c'est le matin, hier ils avaient haricot cuit en purée sans autre complément.
je met juste des huiles, du cidre en complément.

J'vais essayer l'argile alors, mais uniquement quand il fait une "crise" ou en complément habituel? et quel argile? 

merci pour tes réponses!! j'aime pas le voir comme ca!!!

----------


## moonshine

j'ai fait quelques recherches et il est conseillé de dissoudre l'argile dans de l'eau et de ne donner que l'eau et d'y aller progressivement en cure de 3 semaines.

----------


## moonshine

" pas de selles molles" : il en avait quand il était sous croquettes et même liquide! maintenant ca va mieux, y'en a de temps en temps mais rare!

----------


## mimine

> Envoyé par mimine
> 
> que donnes tu dans la ration en os charnus et viande ?
> 
> 
> tu veux dire quel type de viande et os?
> ils ont du porc, du boeuf le plus souvent et de temps en temps du poulet
> les OC sont des cous de poulet et peut être une fois par mois des cuisses de poulets (le haut et le pilon détachés)
> 
> ...


je parlais de proportions en fait... sur la ration complète que tu donnes, combien de % représentent les os charnus ? la viande ?

As tu réduit récemment les quantités données ?

----------


## moonshine

alors il est à 500g par jour soit 250g d'OC et 250g de viande
j'ai pas modifié les quantités depuis que je me suis apercu qu'il maigrissait avec moins donc 1 mois et demi 
c'est un croisé beagle de 13kg

----------


## moonshine

le matin il 150G d'OC et 100g de viande
le soir 100G d'os et 150g de viande

----------


## moonshine

aujourd'hui en balade, selles molles + glaire
j'ai acheté de l'argile, j'hésite à lui donner, c'est pas anodin comme produit.

----------


## BebeStane62

Les glaires ça peut aussi être les glandes anales qui se vident ;-)

L'argile faut pas en abuser mais en en donnant à bonne dose ça roule ;-)

----------


## skapounkette

Par curiosité: quels sont les risques/ problèmes avec l'argile?

----------


## BebeStane62

Constipation.

Mal donnée (timming) ça peut plâtrer les parois du système digestif et empêcher le passage des nutriments...

----------


## skapounkette

> Constipation.
> 
> Mal donnée (timming) ça peut plâtrer les parois du système digestif et empêcher le passage des nutriments...


ah oui en effet ce n'est pas à prendre à la légère   ::  

Merci pour l'info en tout cas   ::

----------


## lealouboy

> alors il est à 500g par jour soit 250g d'OC et 250g de viande
> j'ai pas modifié les quantités depuis que je me suis apercu qu'il maigrissait avec moins donc 1 mois et demi 
> c'est un croisé beagle de 13kg



Quand mes chiens étaient au BARF :

Coyot Boy 20kg (à l'époque) : 800g
Daïs : 16 kg : 800/900g
Djobi : 25 kg : 1kg de proposé mais elle ne mangeait que 600/800g

J'étais partie sur 4% et ils n'étaient pas bien gros  ::

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Oh, la seule fois où j'ai parlé du BARF à mon véto il était à deux doigts de m'accuser de maltraitance... Et pourtant il ne vend pas de croquettes!
C'est lié à deux chiens qu'il a dû opérer d'urgence pour lacérations de lsophage (dont un y est resté) parce que leur maître leur avait donné une carcasse de poulet (cuite).
Du coup, y'a vraiment qu'ici que je peux me renseigner pour la seule de mes louloutes qui Barfe. C'est chi*nt.

----------


## skapounkette

Ptite question pour ceux qui achètent en grosse quantité et qui ont des congélateurs coffre: combien de kgs de viande peut on mettre (approximativement) dans un congélo 300 litres??

----------


## moonshine

il faut éviter huile + argile car ca solidifie l'huile, du coup je supprime l'huile quelques temps

je lui en ai donné un peu ce matin, il l'a bu tout seul.
Mais je me demande si je ne vais pas la garder pour les "crises" qu'il fait.

----------


## BebeStane62

Je mets 140 à 180 kg de viande (colis St. Laurent ) dans mon 495 L

----------


## BebeStane62

Par contre là je prends moins chez St. Laurent (uniquement cailles/pintadeaux/poussins) donc je range mes viandes (que je portionne en sacs de 1,5/2 kg) dans des bacs curver

----------


## BebeStane62

Ooops bug, du coup j'en mets un peu moins.
Cela dit j'ai 30 kg de poussins/pintadeaux, 5 kg de cailles, 25kg de poulets entiers, 20kg cuisses de poulet, 15kg de cous, 10kg de cheval, 8kg de boeuf, 3 kg d'abats, 10kg de carcasses, 4kg de veau...

----------


## skapounkette

Ok donc moi qui espérais faire rentrer 200 kilos dans un 395 L c'est un peu mort :-/

----------


## BebeStane62

Murphy est sous antibio depuis 1 semaine pour encore 1 semaine, il commence à avoir des selles molles ...
A part du smecta une bonne heure avant le repas + antibio, je peux lui filer quoi?

----------


## emmajojo

je vais peut etre dire une connerie mais plus d'os...???

----------


## BebeStane62

J'ai augmenté un peu la ration, mais ça reste pas joli (moulé mais genre bouse comme sous croquettes)
Ce qui m'ennuie en fait, c'est que de ce fait, ses glandes anales ne se purgent pas, et il recommence à avoir une inflammation (ça coule , il en fout partout en plus /miam)

----------


## emmajojo

diable...et en lui filant plus d'os récréatifs?

----------


## mimine

> Murphy est sous antibio depuis 1 semaine pour encore 1 semaine, il commence à avoir des selles molles ...
> A part du smecta une bonne heure avant le repas + antibio, je peux lui filer quoi?


probiotiques en même temps que les antibios : ça n'annule pas les effets des antibios et surtout ça permet de conserver la flore intestinale durant tout le traitement.

J'ai du donner des antibios à Eros au mois de juin quand il a été opéré pour son abcès, avec les probiotiques, pas une seule selle molle.

Je donne du PRO*BIOLOG, acheté en pharmacie pour humains, deux gélules par jour pour un chien de 40 kilos.

----------


## emmajojo

merci mimine c'est bon à savoir!

----------


## BebeStane62

Merci mimine

----------


## mimine

> Merci mimine


je lui en fait des cures régulièrement, environ tous les 3-4 mois, pour que la flore intestinale soit impeccable et ça l'aide beaucoup pour son système immunitaire.

----------


## Bringée

J'ai plusieurs questions sur le BARF :

Quid du risque de vers (ténia) avec la viande crue, notamment le porc mais pas seulement. Mes chiens sont nourris au croquettes mais je faisais de temps en temps un repas de viande crue (boeuf), jusqu'au jour où ma chienne a "éjecté" un ténia, et merci, je n'ai pas envie que ça recommence ... beurk. je connais un élevage où ils cuisent toute la viande, je pense pour cette raison ?

Pour les légumes, peut on donner une carotte entière, sachant que mes chiens les mangent et les digèrent sans pb ?

Le poulet cru, un de mes deux chiens, pourtant très glouton, n'appréciait pas du tout, et moi je me suis toujours dit qu'il risquait de s'attaquer plus facilement aux basses cours s'il prend l'habitude de manger cette viande. (ce chien tue et mange des lapins entiers à l'occasion). Or j'envisage d'avoir une basse cour.  Ma question : certaines personnes arrivent elles à faire cohabiter leur chien nourri au poulet cru avec leur basse cour ?

Il me semble avoir lu que les chiens avaient besoin de taurine, et c'est la raison pour laquelle on donne des abats. J'ai rêvé ou vous confirmez ?

----------


## mimine

> J'ai plusieurs questions sur le BARF :
> 
> Quid du risque de vers (ténia) avec la viande crue, notamment le porc mais pas seulement. Mes chiens sont nourris au croquettes mais je faisais de temps en temps un repas de viande crue (boeuf), jusqu'au jour où ma chienne a "éjecté" un ténia, et merci, je n'ai pas envie que ça recommence ... beurk. je connais un élevage où ils cuisent toute la viande, je pense pour cette raison ?
> 
> Le poulet cru, un de mes deux chiens, pourtant très glouton, n'appréciait pas du tout, et moi je me suis toujours dit qu'il risquait de s'attaquer plus facilement aux basses cours s'il prend l'habitude de manger cette viande. (ce chien tue et mange des lapins entiers à l'occasion). Or j'envisage d'avoir une basse cour.  Ma question : certaines personnes arrivent elles à faire cohabiter leur chien nourri au poulet cru avec leur basse cour ?
> 
> Il me semble avoir lu que les chiens avaient besoin de taurine, et c'est la raison pour laquelle on donne des abats. J'ai rêvé ou vous confirmez ?


alors...

1) les vers et autres parasites 
les chiens ont un système digestif très acide qui élimine quasiment tous les parasites et bactéries (le Ph de l'estomac est équivalent à celui de l'acide).
Donc si tu donnes de la viande de bonne qualité, fraîche tu ne risques pas d'avoir des parasites qui se transmettent via la nourriture.
un petit lien utile qui résume tout : http://www.barf.ch/barf/index.php/les-m ... iande-crue

2) pour la viande de volaille et la cohabitation avec le chien

un chien ne prend "goût" à la chasse d'un animal que si ce dernier est VIVANT et qu'il court (ce qui déclenche la séquence de chasse).
Quand on donne de la viande "morte" à un chien, en aucun cas ça ne lui donne le goût du sang ou autre préjugé dans le style.

Au contraire, je dirais même que les chiens qui ont la chance d'être nourris à la viande sont plus posés, plus calmes que leurs congénères nourris aux croquettes (ou aliments industriels) -> ils font fonctionner normalement leur organisme, peuvent mâcher des os avec de la chair et cela est important pour un bon équilibre moral ainsi que physique.

Pour tout résumer sur les idées reçues qu'ont les gens sur le BARF et la diète crue, voilà un lien qui récapitule / argumente : http://www.barf.ch/barf/index.php/les-mythes

----------


## Bringée

Après avoir lu l'article, je précise tout de même que ma chienne était en pleine santé quand elle a eu le ténia, que je lui donnait de la viande de boeuf achetée en super marché (style bourguignon) et j'avais après demandé au veto justement si on pouvait tuer les tenias et leurs oeufs par congélation et elle m'a dit que non. Après c'est pas mortel, c'est juste très dégueulasse, et ça mange la nourriture dans l'estomac à la place du chien. J'ai juste eu la trouille de l'attrapper moi aussi. Je voulais prendre un traitement en préventif, mais il parait que ça rend très malade et en fait je n'avais rien. Bon après elle a peut être attrapé ce vers autrement...L'article n'est pas très précis, il ne cite pas précisément les parasites possibles et en ce qui concerne la congélation, apparemment ça ne s'applique pas au ténia, principal risque.

Je précise que je suis très intéressée par le barf, mais j'ai été un peu douchée par cette expérience, donc je cherche des infos.

Pour la viande de poulet, ma chienne n'est pas débile, elle est obsédée par la nourriture à cause de son passé, et a un excellent flair, donc je ne vois pas comment elle ne va pas faire le rapprochement entre la viande et une cocotte qu'il est par ailleurs difficile d'empêcher de courir sous le nez du chien ... Ma basse cour serait de toute façon protégée, mais ça m'intéresserait d'avoir des témoignages de personnes avec basse cour et chiens nourris au poulet cru.

----------


## BebeStane62

J'avais une basse cour, mes chiens étaient au barf, et ils n'ennuyaient pas les poules pour autant ;-)

----------


## eirtzouille

Non mais ta chienne ne va pas faire le rapprochement entre un moreau de poulet mort et une poule qui court dans le jardin !
J'ai 6 chiens tous nourri au cru, 3 de naissance, et j'ai aussi 4 poules, 1 lapins et 2 chats qui vivent sous le même toit (oui même mes poules vont et viennent dans la maison à leur guise : j'ai de la chance, jamais de caca dedans) et aucun n'irait attaquer une de mes autres bêtes pour les bouffer, c'est un mythe pur et simple !

----------


## mimine

> Pour la viande de poulet, ma chienne n'est pas débile, elle est obsédée par la nourriture à cause de son passé, et a un excellent flair, donc je ne vois pas comment elle ne va pas faire le rapprochement entre la viande et une cocotte qu'il est par ailleurs difficile d'empêcher de courir sous le nez du chien ... Ma basse cour serait de toute façon protégée, mais ça m'intéresserait d'avoir des témoignages de personnes avec basse cour et chiens nourris au poulet cru.


ce qui "déclenche" un chien dans la chasse c'est pas l'odeur... c'est le fait que la "proie" détale sous son nez... 
donc si ton chien n'a pas accès à la basse cour et que tu lui apprends à respecter les autres animaux je vois pas du tout en quoi le fait de donner de la viande crue lui filerait l'envie de se faire un casse croûte... à la rigueur si tu donnais du whole feeding (proies entières avec plumes) mais comme ce n'est pas le cas..

----------


## eirtzouille

Mes poules peuvent courir sous le nez de mes chiens qu'ils en ont rien à cirer... Et pourtant 5 d'entre eux sont des chiens "utilisé" à la chasse...
Tout est une question de familiarisation.

----------


## johntarzan

> Mes poules peuvent courir sous le nez de mes chiens qu'ils en ont rien à cirer... Et pourtant 5 d'entre eux sont des chiens "utilisé" à la chasse...
> Tout est une question de familiarisation.


Pareil ici avec 2 chiens   ::

----------


## mimine

> Mes poules peuvent courir sous le nez de mes chiens qu'ils en ont rien à cirer... Et pourtant 5 d'entre eux sont des chiens "utilisé" à la chasse...
> Tout est une question de familiarisation.


oui voilà, tout dépend du chien et du contrôle qu'on a dessus... ici avec un chien de berger, je peux te dire qu'heureusement que j'ai du contrôle dessus, car dès qu'il voit un chat ou autre bestiole lui détaler sous le nez il embraye direct ... mais ça il le faisait déjà quand il était aux croquettes (comme quoi)   ::

----------


## eirtzouille

Les filas sont autant chien de chasse que de troupeau (berger/bouvier), mais leur instinct de partir a fond derrière quelques choses ou plutôt une bebette s'arrêtes aux vaches, moutons et chèvres (enfin bêtes assez grande déjà), ou alors ils jouent à sa entre eux, ils se mettent à courir derrière l'un d'entre eux et craque les jarrets ! lol.
J'en ai une du lot qui aime jouer à sa avec le chat, elle le course et le "chope", puis part dans l'autre sens et c'est le chat qui lui saute sur le cul, et hop après c'est elle... ils jouent à "chat" quoi mdr !
L'instinct ne fait que 1% du comportement d'un chien, après c'est donc ce que l'on en fait soit on le travail, soit on fait en sorte qu'il s'éteigne. Tous mes chiens ont toujours vécu avec d'autres animaux, donc c'est aussi une habituation.
C'est pas parce qu'un chien est un chien de berger qu'il va courir après tout ce qui cours, et heureusement d'ailleurs... Sinon pas mal de joggeurs, gamins, etc... se feraient pincer tous les jours.

----------


## mimine

> Coucou les pro-barf et proies, je voulais poser une question éthique, comment faites vous pour le respect des corps ?
> 
> Je suis allée au couvoir cette apres midi chercher mes poussins congelés, (un sac de 150 pour 7,50euros) et j'ai du les reconditionner en sachet de 6, deux sachets par boite, et honnetement, je les ai pris très délicatement les uns apres les autres, j'en ai "cassé" un (la tete a craqué ><) et j'ai du me retenir de pleurer, j'ai eu honte, j'ai vraiment fait TRES attention, parce que même si j'me dis que ceux là auraient été broyés vifs et jetés, ca me fait un peu de peine.
> 
> Donc je voulais avoir votre avis sur ca, voilà et merci



pour ma part, je ne donne pas de proies entières... je donne uniquement des os charnus ainsi que de la viande sans os.

Je me dis que j'ai choisi d'avoir un carnivore, qu'il lui faut donc une nourriture biologiquement adaptée et que la viande que je lui donne provient d'animaux déjà morts et non pas tués juste pour lui.

Par contre c'est vrai que j'aurais beaucoup de mal à donner des proies entières et je serai complètement incapable d'élever des animaux destinés à finir dans la gamelle de mon chien   ::

----------


## popngum

Pareil pas de proies entières à la maison.

Après dans la mesure où l'animal est déjà mort je vois pas bien quel genre de respect on lui doit, le respect de l'animal au sens strict c'est de le laisser vivant. 
Après quand il est mort ben...il est mort, je me vois pas faire un cérémonial. C'est pas pour autant que je dégraderai de manière volontaire un corps, mais a contrario je me vois pas non plus culpabiliser parce que j'ai abimé une enveloppe corporelle vide.

Après c'est hyper personnel et subjectif comme question...

----------


## BebeStane62

Ben je fais comme avec une cuisse ou un cou, j'évite cependant de tirer dessus sinon oui la tête se détache , dans ce cas je donne directement la tête congelée aux chats.
mais moi je les laisse dans le carton (j'achète par carton de 10kg) , comme ils sont détachables à l"unité ...

Par contre mes chats sont de vrais barbares quand ils reçoivent des proies /sueur

----------


## delphine07

Pour ce qui est de la basse cour, malheureusement mes chiens (avant nourris à la viande) tuent les petites bêtes s'ils en ont l' occasion mais ils ne les mangent pas, je pense que si vraiment ils en prenaient le goût ils devraient les manger ou au moins les gouter, mais pas du tout. c'est une habitude à leur donner de ne pas toucher les animaux de leur entourage, tu n' as rien à craindre de ce côté là.




> Coucou les pro-barf et proies, je voulais poser une question éthique, comment faites vous pour le respect des corps ?


ben de toute façon peut importe le mode d' alimentation forcément en ayant des chiens ou chats on donne d' autres animaux comme nourriture. Après c'est sûr que tu vas pas charcuter dans tous les sens un animal juste par ce qu' il est mort perso, j'avais eu bcp de mal à couper un lapin, mais après les chiens font comme ils veulent, c'est plus de mon ressort.

----------


## Bringée

> Non mais ta chienne ne va pas faire le rapprochement entre un moreau de poulet mort et une poule qui court dans le jardin !
> J'ai 6 chiens tous nourri* au cru,* 3 de naissance, et j'ai aussi 4 poules, 1 lapins et 2 chats qui vivent sous le même toit (oui même mes poules vont et viennent dans la maison à leur guise : j'ai de la chance, jamais de caca dedans) et aucun n'irait attaquer une de mes autres bêtes pour les bouffer, c'est un mythe pur et simple !


tes chiens sont nourris au moins partiellement au poulet ?

----------


## eirtzouille

Ils sont nourrit à 80% au poulet !

----------


## mimine

un article intéressant sur le sujet : http://www.barf.ch/barf/index.php/les-m ... anguinaire

un petit extrait : 



> Les gens ne comprennent pas que le chien est un carnivore prédateur. Il est supposé « avoir le goût e la chair fraîche ». Il est supposé partir en chasse pour se procurer sa propre nourriture. Les chiens ont besoin de viande (http://www.mercola.com/2005/aug/27/meat_first.htm) dans leur ration alimentaire ; ce sont des carnivores !! 
> 
> La domestication du bétail et lintroduction de petits animaux de compagnie ont rendu leur chasse et leur sacrifice superflu. 
> 
> Lhomme a sélectionné et élevé les chiens qui seraient capables de coexister pacifiquement avec ces animaux, mais conserveraient un instinct de chasse suffisant pour rapporter et rassembler. Cest pour cette raison que les chiens rapportent des balles et poursuivent des jouets et des animaux qui se déplacent rapidement. Il est intéressant de noter que les lignées de chiens de troupeau coexistent pacifiquement avec les animaux quils gardent sans les attaquer ou les tuer , même si ces chiens sont nourris de viande crue et dos de la même nature que les animaux dont ils ont la charge.


ce qui motive en général le chien à déclencher une action de prédation / chasse (qu'on me corrige si je raconte des bêtises) c'est principalement le fait que la "proie" bouge... pas qu'elle soit un poulet ou un chat ou un autre animal...
Donc en donnant de la viande "morte" à un chien, on satisfait ses besoins alimentaires de carnivore, mais on ne l'incite pas à aller poursuivre le poulet dans son poulailler ... je ne pense pas que les chiens nourris au cru fassent le rapprochement entre la cuisse de poulet dans le gamelle et un volatile dans son enclos   ::

----------


## eirtzouille

Il est très bien ce petit extrait ^^

----------


## Bringée

"ce qui motive en général le chien à déclencher une action de prédation / chasse (qu'on me corrige si je raconte des bêtises) c'est principalement le fait que la "proie" bouge... pas qu'elle soit un poulet ou un chat ou un autre animal.."

C'est clair que le mouvement est un déclencheur très important, mais quand mes chiens sont sur une piste, (gibier ou chat) ils ne voient absolument rien bouger, mais à leur excitation, je peux te dire tout de suite si la proie est proche, ca va très très vite, et je peux toujours essayer de les arrêter en les appelant, la proie a intérêt à déguerpir très vite. Tout ça pour dire que la prédation est déclenchée là par l'odeur sans mouvement. Mes chiens sont terriblement chasseurs et ils ont tout les deux un très bon flair (pourquoi je suis tombée sur 2 numéros comme celà, je rêve parfois du"chasse" qui ne sait pas chasser), mais bon, ils ne sont pas les seuls dans ce cas.

A la maison c'est différent, ils vont à peu près respecter un chat après une petite explication de ma part, j'arrive même à leur faire respecter un cochon d'inde (en cage et dans une pièce qui leur est interdite), un lapin, je n'y pense même pas. je suis entrée dans un magasin où il y en avait un, tout tranquillou dans sa cage, mon chien s'est mis à glapir, et c'était pas pour lui faire des compliments, il a fallu sortir assez rapidement ... je précise que c'est un Parson Russel terrier.

----------


## eirtzouille

Je n'ai pas fais croquettes proies, mais croquettes morceaux entiers de volailles.
Que veux tu savoir ?

----------


## eirtzouille

Alors du jour au lendemain ils ont eut des morceaux de volailles + des abats à manger (disparition totale des croquettes), ils ont tous adorés et n'ont pas du tout fait les difficiles. Et j'adore les voir se débattre avec leurs morceaux. L'un d'entre eux adooooore les sardine, du coup de temps en temps il a des poissons !
Je rajoutais un peu d'huile de saumon de temps en temps.
Et sinon je mettais soit du journal soit des sous assiettes en plastique pour qu'ils mangent dessus car bon... sa en fout partout lol.
Après j'ai la chance d'avoir des chats qui ont adorés, mais j'en connais aussi qui ont eut beaucoup de mal à les convertir et qui ont dû cuire la viande au debut puis de moins en moins pour que le chat s’habitue.

----------


## eirtzouille

Les miens sont au raw feeding, je ne pense pas que le barf soit adapté aux chats

----------


## BebeStane62

Jamais eu à faire de transition, les 2 premiers chatons ont été sevrés à la viande, le 1er adulte arrivé , il a directement sauté sur la bidoche aussi, la mamie de 6/8 ans nourrie aux croq'beurk depuis plus d'un an au commissariat directe à la viande, la chatonne de 4 mois de la rue pareil, et les autres tous sevrés à la viande.

Viande ou proies, ils adorent. En ce moment ils n'ont que des pintadeaux d'ailleurs

----------


## chocoflavie

Bonjour,

je m'interesse beaucoup à l'alimentation BARF et j'hésite vraiment à passer mon chien à cette alimentation, qui me semble au fil des commentaires que je lis, etre une bonne alimentation pour les toutous, 

je nourrie actuellement mon chien aux croquettes achetées chez le vétérinaire spécifiques à sa race (chihuahua) , et contrairement à ce que certains adeptent du BARF disent (heureusement pas tous merci!!!!) , je n'ai pas choisit de nourrir mon chien aux croquettes pour mon bien etre, mon plaisir personnel ou encore parceque je suis fénéante (car croyez moi sinon je ne passerais pas autant de temps à faire des gamelles de légumes variées quotidiennes à mes lapins!) !!! 

Si j'ai choisit à la base cette alimentation c'est sur les conseils de ma véto et d'autres personnes qui avaient deja eu des chiens, et également parceque j'avais très peur de mal faire et ne pas réussir à donner à mon chien un bon équilibre alimentaire.  Tous les gens ne sont pas forcément adeptes du BARF, et moi, j'ai très peu d'expérience coté toutou donc difficile de savoir vraiment ce qui est le mieux pour ma chienne...

Maintenant je suis loin d'etre bornée, et si je pense que je ne donne pas le meilleur à mon chien en donnant des croquettes, je suis évidemment prete à faire le necessaire pour améliorer l'alimentation de mon chien

j'ai cependant plusieurs questions:

- si on doit varier les proies, combien de proies différentes doit on donner pour avoir un vrai équilibre alimentaire
- ma véto me parlait de compléments alimentaires à donner au chien, est ce le cas pour toutes les alimentations BARF?
- quand on se déplace (car j'emmene mon chien partout) comment faites vous pour conserver la viande? pensez vous qu'un sac de congélation ou une glacière pourrait sufir pour un weekend par exemple?
- je suis végétarienne, et jsuis incapable de vous reconnaitre une viande de qualité ou de la "mer**", comment je fais pour choisir de la viande de qualité pour mon chien, plutot en boucherie? quels critères avez vous?
- ma chienne étant une chihuahua, pensez vous qu'elle pourra broyer et manger des os également? On m'avait dit que les os de poulet étaient dangereux , surtout pour les petit chiens, qui risquaient des perforations de l'estomac, est ce vrai?

Alors je suis désolée d'avance si mes questions parraissent stupides, ça fait un moment que je me pose des questions, mais vu comment certaines personnes sont hyper agressives dès qu'on à la malheur de dire qu'on donne des croquettes, disons que ça freine un peu parfois, heureusement, je vois que d'autres personnes sont toujours prete à donner des explications et des conseils donc merci d'avance

----------


## mimine

> j'ai cependant plusieurs questions:
> 
> - si on doit varier les proies, combien de proies différentes doit on donner pour avoir un vrai équilibre alimentaire
> tu peux tout à fait ne pas donner de proies, mais essayer de les recréer : os charnus + viande sans os + abats
> 
> - ma véto me parlait de compléments alimentaires à donner au chien, est ce le cas pour toutes les alimentations BARF?
> dans le BARF (ou le raw feeding), pas besoin de complémenter la ration : le chien trouve tous les minéraux nécessaires si la ration comporte une proportion d'os et de viande qui convient au chien, qu'on change régulièrement les viandes.
> 
> - quand on se déplace (car j'emmene mon chien partout) comment faites vous pour conserver la viande? pensez vous qu'un sac de congélation ou une glacière pourrait sufir pour un weekend par exemple?
> ...


 ::

----------


## BebeStane62

J'éviterai les ailes pour un chihuahua , c'est vachement dur comme os . plutot cous et poitrine de poulet

----------


## chocoflavie

merci mimine pour toutes ces réponses!!!! bon de ce que j'ai lu, il faut donc commencer petit à petit à changer l'alimentation

bebestane62, ok c'est noté pour le cou et poitrine poulet

par contre j'ai vu qu'il y avait aussi un grand débat entre l'alimentation "ménagère" ou les personnes font 1/3 viande, 1/3 légumes et 1/3 riz si j'ai bien compris, et ceux qui donnent uniquement de la viande, abats, etc...

de votre coté vous donnez quoi?

----------


## mimine

> merci mimine pour toutes ces réponses!!!! bon de ce que j'ai lu, il faut donc commencer petit à petit à changer l'alimentation
> 
> bebestane62, ok c'est noté pour le cou et poitrine poulet
> 
> par contre j'ai vu qu'il y avait aussi un grand débat entre l'alimentation "ménagère" ou les personnes font 1/3 viande, 1/3 légumes et 1/3 riz si j'ai bien compris, et ceux qui donnent uniquement de la viande, abats, etc...
> 
> de votre coté vous donnez quoi?


l'alimentation ménagère n'a rien d'approprié pour les carnivores (chiens, chats, furets) car elle est composée de trop de fibres (non digérées et digestibles) ainsi que de peu de viande ... 

Ici je donne que de la viande (os charnus, viande sans os, abats) accompagnés de 2 fois par semaine d'ail ainsi que de temps en temps de petit pot pour bébé.

----------


## mimine

> mimine tu n'as pas repondue a chocoflavie conscernant les proies, pour un chihuahua, tu as les poussins, les pintadeaux, les lapins aussi tu peux varier, et donner une fois des proies, une fois en recréer etc 
> 
> ici le sac de 150poussins coute 7,50euros (mon furet de 3 mois a peine en mange deja 6-8 par jour et pese entre 800 et 1kg)  ^^


comme je l'ai indiqué, je donne pas de proies, donc je sais pas quoi répondre  ::

----------


## eirtzouille

> merci mimine pour toutes ces réponses!!!! bon de ce que j'ai lu, il faut donc commencer petit à petit à changer l'alimentation
> 
> bebestane62, ok c'est noté pour le cou et poitrine poulet
> 
> par contre j'ai vu qu'il y avait aussi un grand débat entre l'alimentation "ménagère" ou les personnes font 1/3 viande, 1/3 légumes et 1/3 riz si j'ai bien compris, et ceux qui donnent uniquement de la viande, abats, etc...
> 
> de votre coté vous donnez quoi?


AH NON SURTOUT PAS !

Si tu décides de nourrir à la viande, il faut faire jeûner ton chien 24h et tu passes directement à la viande.
Si tu fais une transition tu vas le rendre malade car croquettes et viande ne se digère pas de la même manière/pas à la même vitesse donc la digestion va très mal se faire (très grosses diarrhées en perspective...)

----------


## eirtzouille

Sinon pour le reste mes chiens mangent viande / os charnu / abat.
Généralement je donne des poulets entiers avec du fois de boeuf que je rajoute à l'intérieur pour faire comme une proie.

----------


## eirtzouille

Le problème vient des céréales.

C'est le changement de céréales qui doit se faire lentement, vu que chiens et chats ne sont pas fait pour manger des céréales (et que sa les intoxiques)leurs intestins doivent s'y faire trèèèèès lentement...

Mais lorsque tu passes à une alimentation sans céréales, tu n'as donc pas besoin de prendre cette précaution ;-)

----------


## emmajojo

ici aussi je passe sans problème de la viande aux croquettes sans céréales et inversement, pas de souci de transit.

----------


## chocoflavie

> AH NON SURTOUT PAS !
> 
> Si tu décides de nourrir à la viande, il faut faire jeûner ton chien 24h et tu passes directement à la viande.
> Si tu fais une transition tu vas le rendre malade car croquettes et viande ne se digère pas de la même manière/pas à la même vitesse donc la digestion va très mal se faire (très grosses diarrhées en perspective...)


ouff merci de la précision j'aurais fait une grosse connerie alors! voila une des raisons pour laquelle j'ai peur de me lancer dans cette alimentation, j'ai du lire tellement de choses sur le sujet qu'a force j'ai du mal à distinguer le vrai du faux et du coup j'ai vraiment peur de faire des erreurs de ce type, 

et comme par exemple sur le site de barf, ils parlent quand meme de donner également autre chose que de la viande aussi, par exemple a un moment il est écrit ceci: 

viande 
 abats (coeurs, rognons, foies, panse verte) 
 os charnus 
 légumes 
 fruits
 huile 
 vinaigre de cidre de pommes 
 mélange herbes/algues
 oeuf


mais mimine tu dis que tu ne donne que de la viande, j'ai l'impression que certaines personnes (de ce que j'ai lu sur rescue meme), mettent aussi des fruits , légumes et compléments au quotidien, et d'autres ne mettent que de la viande, du coup je suis un peu perdue la dessus...

----------


## eirtzouille

Perso mes chiens mangent :
viande
abat
os charnus
des fruits de saison qu'ils vont se chercher eux meme dans le verger (s'il n'y avait pas de verger, ils n'en n'auraient pas)
une cuillère a soupe d'huile de colza histoire de faire un peu de gras car mes chiens sont énormément sportif
et pour qu'ils aient un poil plus doux et plus brillant que des chiens nourri aux croquettes je sous-poudre la gamelle de germe de blé

Les légumes c'est totalement inutile, ils ne digère absolument rien dedans...
Le riz les pâtes etc.. c'est inutile et en plus nuisible à leur système digestif

----------


## chocoflavie

> Perso mes chiens mangent :
> viande
> abat
> os charnus
> des fruits de saison qu'ils vont se chercher eux meme dans le verger (s'il n'y avait pas de verger, ils n'en n'auraient pas)
> une cuillère a soupe d'huile de colza histoire de faire un peu de gras car mes chiens sont énormément sportif
> et pour qu'ils aient un poil plus doux et plus brillant que des chiens nourri aux croquettes je sous-poudre la gamelle de germe de blé
> 
> Les légumes c'est totalement inutile, ils ne digère absolument rien dedans...
> Le riz les pâtes etc.. c'est inutile et en plus nuisible à leur système digestif


ok donc toi aussi tu déconseille de rajouter fruits et légumes, et par contre j'ai été lire sur le post pour les croquettes, ils parlent de pb de reins pour les chiens mangeant trop de protéines, du coup cette alimentation ne nuit elle pas aux reins à force? simple question, car vraiment je m'arrache les cheveux pour prendre la meilleure décision pour ma chienne

----------


## eirtzouille

SEULES les protéines d'origine VÉGÉTALE sont dangereuse pour les reins.
Se serait un comble qu'un carnivore ne puisse pas manger de protéines.... lol

Sinon petite comparaison : 
- Le taux de protéines dans des croquettes de mauvaise qualité (croquettes avec céréales) se trouve en générale entre 20 et 30 %
- Le taux de protéine dans des croquettes de meilleurs qualité (sans céréales) se trouve en générale entre 30 et 40 %
-
- Pour un chien de 35kg :
 Croquettes de mauvaise qualité (avec céréales) : 400g à 26% = 104g de protéines
 Croquettes de meilleurs qualité (sans céréales) : 400g à 38% = 152g de protéines
 Alimentation naturelle : 600g de poulet ou boeuf à 21% = 126g de protéine

----------


## eirtzouille

En conclusion, nourrir au cru n'apport absolument pas plus de protéine que des croquettes de "bonne" qualité.

Je met "bonne" entre "" car peut on réellement dire que des croquettes de bonne qualité sa existe.... ?

----------


## chocoflavie

> En conclusion, nourrir au cru n'apport absolument pas plus de protéine que des croquettes de "bonne" qualité.
> 
> Je met "bonne" entre "" car peut on réellement dire que des croquettes de bonne qualité sa existe.... ?


ok merci pour la précision, mais sur le post pour les croquettes ils disent que certains véto conseillent des croquettes avec tres peu de protéines animales quand leurs chiens ont des pb de reins,

c'est pour ça que c'est si difficile de savoir en fait, car si meme les vétos on ce discours, d'instinct je n'irait pas les contredire , d'ou la difficulté je pense pour beaucoup de personnes de savoir vraiment ce qui est bon ou pas pour son animal

ah et dernière question après je ne t'embête plus, question os charnu tu donnerais quoi pour un chihuahua?

----------


## eirtzouille

Les vétos ne sont pas formés en nutrition canine...
Sinon ils disent qu'il faut des croquettes avec moins de protéines, mais dans leurs croquettes (soit disant) diététiques, 80% de leurs protéines sont VEGETALES, donc d'entrée elles bousillent les reins, alors là oui effectivement il faut moins de protéines...
Sinon les reins sont les filtres des protéines, donc après des reins qui fonctionnent mal se fatigue plus vite, leur donner moins de protéines a traiter, c'est donc moins les fatiguer.
Tu sais les vétos donnent aussi des conseils en éducation canine et comportement (alors qu'ils n'ont pas de formation dans ces disciplines non plus) et ils racontent que des conneries qu'il faut après démentir... Mais les gens se disent que si c'est le véto qui a dit, c'est lui qui a raison, et malheureusement.... NON.

Un vétérinaire un est médecin, il n'est ni psy, ni nutritionniste, ni éducateur spécialisé. (ceci est une comparaison avec les métiers humains).

Pour ce qui est de nourrir ton mini chien, je te dirais la même chose que bébéstane, poitrine de poulet, tu peux aussi essayer les cous de volaille (mes chats arrivent à les manger).

----------


## eirtzouille

Oh la la, je ne parle plus trop français à cette heure ci et après ma journée de taf....

Si c'est pas assez compréhensible je peux tout te traduire lol

----------


## chocoflavie

> Oh la la, je ne parle plus trop français à cette heure ci et après ma journée de taf....
> 
> Si c'est pas assez compréhensible je peux tout te traduire lol


si si j'ai tres bien compris tu es tres claire au contraire, tu as l'air de vraiment bien t'y connaitre en tout cas :-))

et si jamais elle a du mal à manger des os, tu pense que je peux donner du dogador?

----------


## eirtzouille

Oui tu peux en donner, mais ce qui est dommage, c'est que tu n'aura pas l'effet "brosse à dents" (dû au cassage des os). Mais je suis intimement persuadée qu'elle réussira à manger la poitrine de poulet, c'est vraiment très fin comme os. Et puis elle va se muscler la machoire petit à petit.

----------


## chocoflavie

ok, je vais tenter et puis de toute facon il faudra que j'ajuste et que je vois en fonction, au pire je reviendrais te harceler toi et mimine avec mes questions ;-)   merci pour ta patience en tout cas

----------


## eirtzouille

Aucun soucis ;-)

----------


## mimine

> ouff merci de la précision j'aurais fait une grosse connerie alors! voila une des raisons pour laquelle j'ai peur de me lancer dans cette alimentation, j'ai du lire tellement de choses sur le sujet qu'a force j'ai du mal à distinguer le vrai du faux et du coup j'ai vraiment peur de faire des erreurs de ce type, 
> 
> et comme par exemple sur le site de barf, ils parlent quand meme de donner également autre chose que de la viande aussi, par exemple a un moment il est écrit ceci: 
> 
> viande 
>  abats (coeurs, rognons, foies, panse verte) 
>  os charnus 
>  légumes 
>  fruits
> ...


en fait tu as deux diètes :

1) le BARF 
C'est un régime à base de viande crue, d'os charnus et d'abats, dans lequel on inclue également les fruits et légumes CRUS EN PURÉE OU BROYÉS (pour casser les fibres de la cellulose et en permettre leur assimilation par l'organisme du chien).

2) le RAW FEEDING
C'est un régime à base exclusivement de viande crue, d'os charnus et d'abats.

Tu peux bien entendu rajouter des suppléments, en fonction de ton chien et de ses besoins :
- levure de bière, germe de blé
- huile de saumon
- farine d'algues séchées
- compléments alimentaires pour la prévention de l'arthrose...

----------


## mimine

> ok merci pour la précision, mais sur le post pour les croquettes ils disent que certains véto conseillent des croquettes avec tres peu de protéines animales quand leurs chiens ont des pb de reins,
> 
> c'est pour ça que c'est si difficile de savoir en fait, car si meme les vétos on ce discours, d'instinct je n'irait pas les contredire , d'ou la difficulté je pense pour beaucoup de personnes de savoir vraiment ce qui est bon ou pas pour son animal
> 
> ah et dernière question après je ne t'embête plus, question os charnu tu donnerais quoi pour un chihuahua?


en fait ce que les industriels et les vétos oublient de préciser, c'est que la viande n'est PAS FAITE QUE DE PROTÉINES !!!

En général la viande est composée de : lipides, glucides, protéines, eau.

Un petit tableau qui récapitule les compositions des principales viandes : 


Donc voilà d'où viennent les normes des industriels concernant le taux de protéines des croquettes...

Par ailleurs, le boeuf ainsi que le porc sont des viandes réputées plus difficiles à digérer pour les chiens, il est donc conseillé (en général) de finir par ces viandes là dans l'introduction.

----------


## BebeStane62

J'allais mettre le tableau justement pour les taux de protéines dans la viande ;-)

----------


## Peachcats

Les herbes et les algues sont elles indispensables ? si oui ou en trouver ? 

J'envisage de passer ma chienne qui boude toutes les croquettes au barf, mais je me renseigne avant, parce que ça à l'air un peut compliquer. Je ne voudrais pas lui faire des carences. 

De la viande , des légumes, des os charnus de temps en temps, des uf et de l'huile, tout ça reparti correctement dans la semaine rien de plus ? 

De la viande de supermarché c'est bon aussi ? j'ai entendu qu'il y avait trop de bactérie et que c'était dangereux de la donner crue ?

----------


## mimine

> Les herbes et les algues sont elles indispensables ? si oui ou en trouver ? 
> elles sont en supplément, ce qui veut dire qu'elles ne sont pas indispensables... Pour tout ce qui est supplément, le mieux reste de faire des cures régulières et de s'adapter au chien, à ses besoins. 
> 
> J'envisage de passer ma chienne qui boude toutes les croquettes au barf, mais je me renseigne avant, parce que ça à l'air un peut compliquer. Je ne voudrais pas lui faire des carences. 
> en variant les viandes, en proposant des abats dans la gamelle, en donnant des os charnus > le risque de carences est quasiment égal à 0.
> 
> De la viande , des légumes, des os charnus de temps en temps, des uf et de l'huile, tout ça reparti correctement dans la semaine rien de plus ? 
> le but est d'essayer de reconstituer une proie : viande sans os, viande avec os, abats... 
> les légumes sont optionnels et doivent être dosés sur une proportion d'*une CUILLERE A SOUPE par 10 kilos de poids.*
> ...


 ::

----------


## Peachcats

Super , merci de ta réponse. 

Juste , pour les herbes et algue, tu dis en cure régulière, c'est à dire ? Et ou les trouver ? 

Aussi, j'ai entendu parler du "Dogador" est ce que je peux donner ça pour les os charnu ?

----------


## mimine

> Super , merci de ta réponse. 
> 
> Juste , pour les herbes et algue, tu dis en cure régulière, c'est à dire ? Et ou les trouver ? 
> 
> Aussi, j'ai entendu parler du "Dogador" est ce que je peux donner ça pour les os charnu ?


pour les herbes / algues je les prends sur zoo+.. Je prends : 
- LUPOSAN articulations +
- farine d'algues séchées (GRAU)

Je fais des cures environ un mois chacun en alternant.

Pour le DOGADOR effectivement ça peut remplacer les os charnus MAIS : 
1) tu ne maîtrises absolument pas le % d'os dans la préparation, sachant que chaque chien a un seuil de tolérance aux os (niveau des selles et de la digestion) bien spécifique
2) ça coûte quand même plus cher que des os charnus (plat de côte de boeuf ou d'agneau, cuisse de poulet, poitrine d'agneau ou de veau...)
3) ça occulte un effet hyper important des os charnus : le brossage naturel des dents ^^

Je pense que les os charnus ne sont pas dangereux tant qu'on respecte quelques règles :
- ne jamais donner un os sans viande autour
- donner toujours un os charnu d'un animal jeune et issu d'un membre non porteur de l'animal
- donner un os charnu qui soit adapté à la taille de la gueule du chien et à son comportement alimentaire (donner une aile de poulet à un gros chien c'est voir à coup sûr ce dernier l'engloutir avec les risques que cela comporte... tu donnes au même chien un poulet entier et ça l'occupera beaucoup plus longtemps).

----------


## Peachcats

Ouais mais j'ai vraiment qu'elle s'étouffe, déjà parfois avec ses friandises elle a du mal  :: 

Avant de savoir le dosage, il faut essayer ? enfin si elle a des selles molles pendant un moment et que je change la dose, je trouverais bien celle qui lui convient non ?

----------


## mimine

> Ouais mais j'ai vraiment qu'elle s'étouffe, déjà parfois avec ses friandises elle a du mal 
> 
> Avant de savoir le dosage, il faut essayer ? enfin si elle a des selles molles pendant un moment et que je change la dose, je trouverais bien celle qui lui convient non ?


tu donnes des friandises aussi grosses qu'une cuisse de poulet toi ??  :Big Grin: 
rassures toi, les chiens prennent assez vite le pli de mâcher, ça représente un vrai plaisir pour eux : ils satisfont un instinct primaire.
Généralement, d'ailleurs, c'est constaté que les chiens qui mangent de la viande et des os charnus sont plus "posés" et plus "calmes" car ils sont sereins, mangent et utilisent leurs fonctions vitales.

Au niveau du dosage des os charnus, c'est pas compliqué... Au début (une fois la période d'adaptation passée) tu mets 50% de la ration en os charnus et 50% en viande + abats.
Si les crottes sont blanchâtres, en "poudre" ou trop dures à expulser c'est que la proportion d'os est trop importante.
Il te suffit alors d'enlever (en poids) des os charnus et de rajouter de la viande sans os, jusqu'à arriver aux "crottes parfaites"  ::

----------


## BebeStane62

En ce moment chez auchan, 2 poulet achetés = 3 gratuits ,ca revient à 2,31€/kg de poulet entier (avec les blancs...) 
J'ai rempli un cady

----------


## mimine

> En ce moment chez auchan, 2 poulet achetés = 3 gratuits ,ca revient à 2,31€/kg de poulet entier (avec les blancs...) 
> J'ai rempli un cady


carrément, c'est super intéressant quand tu peux stocker !

----------


## malko

Pour une chienne sujette aux calculs, vous me conseillez quoi pour équilibrer sans os.
elle mange viande (boeuf + foie/coeur 2-3 fois par semaine), légumes (carottes courgettes) et un peu de riz une fois sur deux + huile de colza et germe de blé
je lui donnais des cou de volaille, mais dès qu'il y a des os, elle refait des calculs systématiquement.

du coup ne sais pas trop comment faire.

si vous avez des conseils..

----------


## mimine

peut être donner des viandes plus digestes (poulet, dinde, veau, agneau, porc) car le boeuf est une viande difficile à digérer en général..

----------


## malko

le soucis c'est que mademoiselle est en plus difficile. l'agneau et le veau c'est non. le blanc de volaille selon les jours.
le soucis ne vient pas du boeuf, mais des os charnus (cous), qui lui provoquent calculs et cystite. 
mais avec juste de la viande sans os, j'ai peu que ça soit mal équilibré

autre question : est-ce que je peux lui donner des abas tous les jours?

----------


## mimine

pour ma part je donne des abats chaque jour, une foie de volaille par gamelle.

----------


## BebeStane62

Donnes de tout sans os et demande à ton véto un complément en calcium ;-)

----------


## malko

ok
donc je vais devoir compléter.. je m'en doutais un peu j'irai voir le véto demain.

merci beaucoup

----------


## yana

bebestane t as un leclerc vers chez toi? 
hier j ai eu des poulet a 2euro le kg chez eux mais je sais pas si s est toute la france les meme promo?

enfin pour moi sa reste cher, je tourne autour des max 1.50euro au kg mais de temps en temps un tit extra ... (surtout que j etais sur d avoir oublié de sortir de la viande lol)

----------


## BebeStane62

C'est pas cher 2 le kg quand tu comptes que tu as les blancs aussi les ailes (qui coutent plus cher que le reste) , j'achète souvent des poulets entier jusque 2,30 le kg  :: 
merci de l'info j'irai voir

----------


## chupachup

J'arrive dans ce post à la 26ème page, j'ai rien lu et je pose ma question bête : on peut leur donner du poisson ? jveux dire seulement du poisson ?

----------


## mimine

> J'arrive dans ce post à la 26ème page, j'ai rien lu et je pose ma question bête : on peut leur donner du poisson ? jveux dire seulement du poisson ?


pourquoi pas... à condition de bien vider le poisson que tu donnes (les entrailles deviennent rapidement toxiques) et de complémenter avec des abats ... mais ça revient assez cher je pense au final, sans compter que certains poissons passent mal..

Ici j'ai arrêté de lui filer des sardines, il me les vomit aussitôt après...

----------


## chupachup

Pourquoi compléter avec des abats ? et jpensais à des filets de cabillaud tout fait là avec du riz de l'huile et compagnie

----------


## emmajojo

et tu fais comment pour l'apport en vitamines si tu donnes que ça?

au passage le poisson (élevage et pêche), c'est juste le pire truc pour la planète...

----------


## BebeStane62

Je "connais" un chien qui ne mange que du poisson , il ne tolère que ça. Il les mange entiers et crus, mais il a de la chance ce chien, son maître est pêcheur en mer, donc c'est du mega frais.

Niveau apport, mon veto qui a suivit des mushers (en Sibérie...) durant des années, me disait que c'était top, et le mieux par grand froid (graisses...) 

Ici ils aiment bcp le poisson (sardines/maquereaux) mais c'est trop gras et ils le vomissent une fois sur 2

----------


## chupachup

Mais faut du cru et entier ? Pas du "tout fait" en boite ?

----------


## mimine

> Mais faut du cru et entier ? Pas du "tout fait" en boite ?


l'intérêt de donner du cru, c'est justement de ne pas donner de "tout fait" puisqu'on ne sait pas ce qu'il y a dedans... à ce compte là autant donner de la pâtée d'excellente qualité.

Ici le poisson j'en donne quasiment plus parce que : 
- il aime pas tous les poissons
- ça coûte super cher au final

Mon homme pratique la chasse sous marine et quand il rapporte un poisson, on sort les filets (dorade, loup, rouget...) pour Eros.

----------


## mimine

> Pourquoi compléter avec des abats ? et jpensais à des filets de cabillaud tout fait là avec du riz de l'huile et compagnie


parce qu'un carnivore a besoin des nutriments / vitamines qui sont présents dans les abats (foie, rognons, fressure)... le but premier du BARF est de re-créer (au mieux) une proie : viande sans os, os charnus, abats.

----------


## chupachup

Tiens me viens une autre question bête  ::  Puisqu'on donne des souris/poussins/lapins entièrs aux Boa et autres reptiles, pourqu'on on donnerait ps la même chose aux chiens et aux chats ? au lieu de recréer une proie, on lui donne une proie ça serait quand même plus simple  ::

----------


## chupachup

pourqu'on = pourquoi

----------


## emmajojo

c'est ce que certains font déjà, ça s'appelle le raw feeding

----------


## malko

mais niveau abas, vous varie vraiment ou pas? 
parce qu'avec une chienne difficile, c'est foie de boeuf et coeur et c'est tout. le reste elle en veut pas, elle mange ses carottes/courgettes et laisse la viande
je ne peux rien lui donner d'autre en abas

----------


## mimine

> c'est ce que certains font déjà, ça s'appelle le raw feeding


non ... le WHOLE FEEDING

----------


## mimine

> mais niveau abas, vous varie vraiment ou pas? 
> parce qu'avec une chienne difficile, c'est foie de boeuf et coeur et c'est tout. le reste elle en veut pas, elle mange ses carottes/courgettes et laisse la viande
> je ne peux rien lui donner d'autre en abas


Ici je varie peu : foie de volaille, coeur de boeuf, coeur de porc.
Ce sont les seuls qu'il aime et supporte ..

(même si littéralement le coeur de boeuf n'est pas un abat mais bien un muscle)

----------


## mimine

> Tiens me viens une autre question bête  Puisqu'on donne des souris/poussins/lapins entièrs aux Boa et autres reptiles, pourqu'on on donnerait ps la même chose aux chiens et aux chats ? au lieu de recréer une proie, on lui donne une proie ça serait quand même plus simple


Ca existe : c'est le WHOLE FEEDING.

De nombreuses personnes donnent ce type d'alimentation aux chats particulièrement.

----------


## BebeStane62

> Tiens me viens une autre question bête  Puisqu'on donne des souris/poussins/lapins entièrs aux Boa et autres reptiles, pourqu'on on donnerait ps la même chose aux chiens et aux chats ? au lieu de recréer une proie, on lui donne une proie ça serait quand même plus simple


Pas bête, pour ma part je le fais : cailles, pintadeaux, pigeons et poussins sont des proies que mes carnivores mangent plusieurs fois par semaines

----------


## chupachup

Avec les plumes et tout ?

----------


## BebeStane62

Bien sur, une proie entière comme dans la nature.

T4as déjà vu un chat/chien chasser un oiseau/une souris et le plumer/la dépecer avant de le/la manger?

----------


## chupachup

lol non ! et il mange tout ?

----------


## BebeStane62

*Oui 0 gaspillage*

Ce soir c'est poussins au menu des chats, si j'ai le temps et le courage je tente un film


C'est d'aileurs ce 0 gaspillage qui tend à me faire croire que si l'Homme était VG et que seuls les carnivores étaient nourris de viande, les élevages en masse... n'auraient plus lieu d'être, les carnivores ne gaspillent rien.

----------


## chupachup

d'accord. Enfin faut quand même tuer les poussins et les souris alors que les chats pourraient le faire eux même.
Mais même si d'un certain coté ça me dégoute, je préfère encore ça, aux croquettes dégueux ou à la viande pré-découpée.
Je précise que mon chien mange des croquettes PP... et que jsuis entrain de péter un câble avec ma conscience.
Jtrouve pas d'alimentation qui lui correspond et qui correspond à mes convictions. Sauf pour le poisson, mais si vous me dites que cest que de l'eau... bof

----------


## delphine07

> Jtrouve pas d'alimentation qui lui correspond et qui correspond à mes convictions. Sauf pour le poisson, mais si vous me dites que cest que de l'eau... bof


je suis étonnée de lire ça aussi ? c'est juste les pavés de poissons qui sont moins riches , non ? car les filets ou les tranches de poissons même congelés ça reste de la bonne alimentation, il me semble.  ::

----------


## mimine

> d'accord. Enfin faut quand même tuer les poussins et les souris alors que les chats pourraient le faire eux même.
> Mais même si d'un certain coté ça me dégoute, je préfère encore ça, aux croquettes dégueux ou à la viande pré-découpée.
> Je précise que mon chien mange des croquettes PP... et que jsuis entrain de péter un câble avec ma conscience.
> Jtrouve pas d'alimentation qui lui correspond et qui correspond à mes convictions. Sauf pour le poisson, mais si vous me dites que cest que de l'eau... bof


on te dit pas que c'est que de l'eau... juste que le poisson est moins nutritif que la viande à quantité égale et qu'il est cher à l'achat (au contraire de la viande pour certains bas morceaux).
Il faut également complémenter en abats d'herbivores car les entrailles des poissons ne sont pas consommables.

Et souvent les chiens supportent moins bien le poisson que la viande au final.

----------


## BebeStane62

Les arrêtes si le poisson est cru, c'est comme les os charnus hein...

----------


## mimine

> Les arrêtes si le poisson est cru, c'est comme les os charnus hein...


+10000 : les arêtes quand le poisson est cru c'est peut être encore plus facile à broyer que les os charnus ...

----------


## emmajojo

> non ... le WHOLE FEEDING


oups pardon...

----------


## emmajojo

> Je précise que mon chien mange des croquettes PP... et que jsuis entrain de péter un câble avec ma conscience.
> Jtrouve pas d'alimentation qui lui correspond et qui correspond à mes convictions. Sauf pour le poisson, mais si vous me dites que cest que de l'eau... bof


je serais curieuse de savoir en quoi donner du poisson soulagerait ta conscience?

----------


## emmajojo

> mais niveau abas, vous varie vraiment ou pas?


ici je donne coeur de porc, et foie/coeur/gésier de volaille, ya que ça qui passe!

----------


## malko

ouais, ben vu l'état d'un des chiens avec le foie de bœuf, je crois qu'on va changer hein, parce que là il est couvert de plaque depuis qu'il a commencé et il se gratte à fond
je peux remplacer par des abas de volaille? 
le soucis c'est que je n'en ai jamais vu, ni en supermarché, ni à l'abattoir où je me fournis en viande

du coup, je suis en train de chercher un eleveur de vollaile dans mon coin  ::

----------


## emmajojo

ah oui en effet...la volaille est bien mieux tolérée et plus facilement mangée en général.

perso j'en trouve chez leader et auchan, je congèle et zou.
mais un producteur peut t'en vendre pour moins cher en effet.

----------


## malko

mais c'est quand même bizarre.
il peut déclencher une allergie, même après un an avec la même viande sans soucis ? 
ça fait plus bientôt un an et demi qu'il mange du boeuf.
depuis quelques temps, il se grattait de plus en plus, mais il avait choppé de Aoutats, donc je leurs avait mis ça sur le dos, mais en fait non
et là le fait de donner du foie a tout accéléré

----------


## emmajojo

le boeuf est une viande allergène, et une allergie met plus ou moins de temps à se déclarer...

toute façon c'est facile tu vires le boeuf de la gamelle pendant 15jours, que volaille, tu verras vite si ça fait du bien ou pas!

----------


## malko

ben oui c'est ce que je vais faire
et après quelques recherches, je me demande si une autre de mes chiennes n'est pas allergique. elle traine une otite depuis pas mal de temps. pareil on met ça sur le compte du fait qu'elle va à la flotte dès qu'elle le peu, mais c'est possible qu'elle fasse aussi une allergie

mais elle sans os charnus, ça va être difficile : juste volaille sans os + abas + complément en calcium + légumes.
j'espère qu'elle va bien en vouloir, difficile comme elle est

----------


## emmajojo

vaudrait mieux lui donner une complémentation globale par contre, non?
calcium + vitamines?

je vois pas trop le rapport entre l'otite et l'allergie?  ::

----------


## malko

ben à priori une otite chronique peut être le résultat d'une allergie, au même titre de les démangeaisons.
j'ai lu ça un peu partout en faisant des recherches sur l'allergie alimentaire

et en fait cette otite est apparue au moment où on a cesser tout repas de croquette pour passer au 100% frais

----------


## emmajojo

ah oui tiens c'est bon à savoir, merci!

j'espère que tu va trouver ce qui pose exactement souci en tout cas!

----------


## malko

oui j'espère aussi. 
vu qu'ils sont exclusivement au bœuf (sauf celle qui a des calculs), je ne vois pas ce que ça peut être d'autre
les haricots et le riz je ne pense pas.
le germe de blé je sais pas trop.

enfin, je vais voir pour avoir des volailles en quantité chez les éleveurs du coin. on consomme environ 15kg de viande par semaine, donc c'est pas évident pour se fournir.  ::

----------


## malko

de toute façon, je vais passer chez le véto demain pour en parler un peu.
en attendant, je l'ai calé sous dermi.pred pour cette nuit tellement il se gratte  ::

----------


## emmajojo

oulà oui... :: 

souvent le boeuf est mal toléré, ici elles étaient parties en diarrhée lorsque j'en donnais trop, du coup j'ai pas insisté, tant pis...
les poulets entiers sont souvent pas trop cher sinon (parce que si t'es comme moi tu vas galérer à trouver un producteur qui t'en vende...)

----------


## malko

ben ma collègue est avec un agriculteur qui connait un éleveur (oui c'est compliqué  ::  )  qui vend aux particuliers à priori. faut que je vois pour les prix. j'ai aussi envoyé quelques mails aux éleveurs du coin pour savoir s'ils le font.
je verrais bien

----------


## emmajojo

j'espère que tu vas trouver!

par contre tu dis 15kg par semaine, mais t'as pas 7 ou 8 chiens toi?? c'est ce que je descend avec 4  ::

----------


## BebeStane62

démarchez les volaillers sur les marchés !!!

----------


## malko

si j'en ai 7, mais le matin 6 sur 7 sont encore aux croquettes.

comme nous sommes amenés en période de beau temps à camper avec eux régulièrement, je ne veux pas qu'ils perdent l'habitude de manger des croquettes.
sur les 7, 4 sont assez/très/énormément difficiles, et ya un grand risque qu'ils refusent de manger des croquettes si je les supprime complétement. et je ne peux pas me permettre qu'il refusent de manger quand ils sont en extérieur 16 à 17h par jour. j'ai déjà testé, 3 jours en refusant de manger, juste quelques croquettes avalées, vlà les conséquence sur la perte de poids de certains, et par exemple avec Prince (qui fait l'allergie), je ne peux pas me permettre qu'il perde du poids. il est juste juste à longueur d'année, le peu que j'arrive à lui faire prendre il reperd aussi sec en jeunant 2-3 jours. Alors avec 1h30 de sortie quotidienne, ça passe, mais pas avec 16h.

----------


## emmajojo

ah oui forcément ça divise par deux  :: 

ça me choque pas que tu leur donnes encore des croquettes, je fais pareil en vacances.
mais moi ils mangent n'importe quoi, donc j'ai pas à m'en faire pour ça.. ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

> je préfère encore ça, aux croquettes dégueux ou à la viande pré-découpée.


C'est marrant parce que moi c'est le contraire : d'un point de vue éthique justement je préfère que mes animaux mangent des déchets plutot que des animaux qui soient morts exclusivement pour eux.

----------


## malko

> ah oui forcément ça divise par deux 
> 
> ça me choque pas que tu leur donnes encore des croquettes, je fais pareil en vacances.
> mais *moi ils mangent n'importe quoi, donc j'ai pas à m'en faire pour ça*..


tu as de la chance.

Prince est tellement casse pied avec la bouffe, que l'été dernier, à force de ne pas manger assez. il a fini beaucoup trop maigre, complètement affaibli, anémié. Un chien de deux ans bien bien actif qui fini par être abattu, rester couché toute la journée, ça fait sacrement drôle. :: 

On a même fait des prises de sang pour vérifier et finir par le faire tester à la lepto tellement il était mal.

Au final du repos et un nourriture riche l'on remis sur pied, mais vlà comment ils sont chi@ants mes chiens quand ils veulent.

Ce matin il semble que le dermi/preed fasse effet. il ne se gratte quasi plus et la rougeur/plaques ont quasi disparus  ::

----------


## malko

bon vu avec le véto
ça viendrait du boeuf, et surtout du foie à priori beaucoup plus allergène que le muscle. et comme ces derniers jours ils en ont eu plus que la normale (je ne savais pas qu'un foie pouvait faire 9kg quand j'ai commandé, et je n'ai pas pu tout congelé, donc j'ai donné en trop grosses quantité d'un coup, ce qui aurait déclanché les plaques et les démangeaisons intentes )
donc poulet pour monsieur le temps de voir si ça passe, et si oui, on verra pour réintégrer le boeuf, mais uniquement du muscle, voir ce que ça donne.

Pour Eclipse et ses otites, on supprime le foie, on ne redonne pas d'os charnus à causes des calculs, on laisse le muscle, on voit ce que ça donne. Par contre avec ses problèmes de calculs, on na va pas complémenter directement en calcium, mais donner du yaourt tous les jours, en espérant qu'elle le supporte.

----------


## chupachup

> C'est marrant parce que moi c'est le contraire : d'un point de vue éthique justement je préfère que mes animaux mangent des déchets plutot que des animaux qui soient morts exclusivement pour eux.


oui mais là tu oublies un trucs : les déchets viennent d'animaux qui sont morts pour eux aussi  :Big Grin:

----------


## emmajojo

eh ben malko, quelle histoire, j'espère que ça va vite s'arranger...




> oui mais là tu oublies un trucs : les déchets viennent d'animaux qui sont morts pour eux aussi


non chupa, renseigne toi, ce sont les déchets de la consommation HUMAINE...

----------


## chupachup

ah et quelle différence ça fait ? (si ce n'est que cest pire...)

----------


## malko

> eh ben malko, quelle histoire, j'espère que ça va vite s'arranger...
> 
> *oui, enfin si c'est pas compliqué, c'est pas marrant. z'aime pas faire simple mes chiens* 
> 
> 
> non chupa, renseigne toi, ce sont les déchets de la consommation HUMAINE...


sinon je confirme, les "déchets" que j'achète pour mes chiens sont ce qui restent une fois que la viande pour conso humaine a été retirée.
bon là où je me fourni, ils coupent large, car c'est plus de la viande dans laquelle on pourrait couper des steaks que des déchets, mais c'est ce qu'ils appellent à l'abattoir de la viande à chiens

----------


## emmajojo

> ah et quelle différence ça fait ? (si ce n'est que cest pire...)


ça fait que les animaux sont tués pour les HUMAINS, pas spécialement pour nourrir les NOTRES, donc de toute façon il seraient tués.
il n'y a PAS d'animaux tués SPECIALEMENT pour les CHIENS en abattoir.

----------


## BebeStane62

Si on pouvait continuer le débat sur la conscience de nourrir son chien à la viande sur le post VG ça serait bien ;-)

----------


## emmajojo

alors malko, comment ça va chez toi?

----------


## malko

ben justement j'allais faire un bilan ce matin 

Eclipse va mieux. ça fait 2 jours qu'on ne traite plus l'otite, et impecable. Elle faisait donc bien une allergie au foie. à Priori elle supporte bien le yaourt, pas de soucis intestinaux en vue.

Prince est au poulet depuis mardi, je l'ai laissé sous dermipred jusque mercredi et depuis pas de soucis, plus de plaque, de démangeaison... 
on va rester comme ça encore une dizaine de jours, puis on va essayer de redonner du boeuf, mais uniquement muscle, voir ce que ça donne.

----------


## BebeStane62

Cool ces nouvelles
Comme qoi, quand on prend le temps de chercher ce qui ne va, ça s'arrange toujours ;-) , contrairement à ceux qui s'arrêtent et repartent aux crok à la première diarrhée et qui crient partout "le barf ça tue les chiens"

sinon il parait que les magasins leclerc font des promos sur le canard : 1,75€ le kg de manchons et 3,45€ le kg de coeur.
J'vais surement aller faire un plein demain

----------


## malko

ah ben il était clair que c'était hors de question de repasser aux croquettes à 100%
pis jme vois mal en nourrir à la viande et d'autres aux croquettes... ils n'auraient pas compris :/

----------


## Flee

Plusieurs questions, désolée par avance si elles ont déjà été posé.
J'envisage de passer au BARF, mes chiens sont actuellement aux croquettes sans céréales car je vivais en appart' et pas de place pour stocker. Maintenant nous sommes en maison, j'envisage donc d'acheter un congélateur quand j'aurais les finances. Après encore faut-il que je trouve de la viande à bas prix dans le coin, à voir ...
- Si jamais je saute le pas, est-ce qu'il est nécessaire de donner plus de deux viandes ? Par exemple si je tourne au poulet/porc est-ce que c'est bon ou pas suffisant ? Pour des raisons personnelles et débiles, je ne me vois pas donner de veau/agneau/cheval clairement et je pense que le boeuf sera un peu cher (à moins que je trouve des bons plans, aucune idée, je n'ai pas encore cherché !).
- Je suis très souvent le week-end chez mes parents qui ont deux chiens, je ne me vois pas trimballer la viande et faire saliver les deux autres (qui sont aussi aux croq' sans céréales), en gros je pense que je laisserais un paquet chez mes parents et que je donnerais des croquettes, c'est faisable ?
- Pour les abats, vraiment je vais avoir beaucoup de mal à les manipuler, est-ce qu'il faut les couper, les donner entier ? Je peux genre les prendre du sachet et les verser direct dans la gamelle sans trop regarder ? Pareil est-ce que donner des abats juste de volaille est suffisant ou bien est-ce qu'il faut varier ?
- Pour les compléments, l'huile suffit ou bien il faut aussi par exemple germe de blé obligatoirement ? Si l'huile de colza passe, est-ce qu'elle est suffisante ou bien il faut alterner avec l'huile de saumon ?
- Je donne de temps en temps des cuisses de poulet en friandises à mes chiens, ils ont tendance à gober la viande, en gros limite la cuisse de poulet mon chien la mange en deux bouts en même pas une minute, pareil pour de la viande sans os, je peux leur filer un filet de poulet, s'il n'est pas coupé, c'est gobé ...est-ce que c'est mauvais ? Est-ce qu'une fois qu'ils vont voir que leurs repas sont principalement ça, ça va se calmer ?

En gros voilà les premières questions qui me viennent à l'esprit !
Merci !  ::

----------


## mimine

> Prince est au poulet depuis mardi, je l'ai laissé sous dermipred jusque mercredi et depuis pas de soucis, plus de plaque, de démangeaison... 
> on va rester comme ça encore une dizaine de jours, puis on va essayer de redonner du boeuf, mais uniquement muscle, voir ce que ça donne.


Si ça peut te rassurer, Eros (berger allemand) ne supporte la viande de boeuf que depuis 3 semaines alors qu'il est au BARF depuis le mois d'avril... le boeuf est une viande très allergène (crue ou cuite).

Je décompose la gamelle de la manière suivante :
- 1 cuisse de poulet
- 150g de viande sans os (boeuf, porc ou cuisse de dinde désossée)
- 50g de foie de volaille
- 4 cuillères à soupe de mix légumes/fruits 

Je reste toujours sur une base de viande : volaille (dinde, poulet) ou agneau ou veau => ce sont celles qu'il tolère le mieux.

----------


## skapounkette

> Si ça peut te rassurer, Eros (berger allemand) ne supporte la viande de boeuf que depuis 3 semaines alors qu'il est au BARF depuis le mois d'avril... le boeuf est une viande très allergène (crue ou cuite).
> 
> Je décompose la gamelle de la manière suivante :
> - 1 cuisse de poulet
> - 150g de viande sans os (boeuf, porc ou cuisse de dinde désossée)
> - 50g de foie de volaille
> - 4 cuillères à soupe de mix légumes/fruits 
> 
> Je reste toujours sur une base de viande : volaille (dinde, poulet) ou agneau ou veau => ce sont celles qu'il tolère le mieux.


Il pèse combien ton chien Mimine? Je trouve que ça fait très peu sa ration par rapport à ce que je donne à mes chiens (dont un BA). Ce n'est pas une critique hein, je sais qu'il il faut adapter les doses en fonction des chiens, c'est juste par curiosité.

----------


## mimine

Eros fait 40 kilos et mange environ 450g par jour (si je donne plus il grossit et chipote la gamelle parce que pas faim).

Je ne pèse pas exactement la viande mais je reste toujours sur environ 400g de viande et je rajoute le foie de volaille + le mix de légumes et les compléments.

Normalement si je lui donnais 2% de son poids il devrait manger 900g par jour, mais il ne les a jamais mangés  :: 

--> par contre pour le boeuf je ne donne jamais QUE cette viande, pour une gamelle je vais en mettre environ une petite poignée, pas plus (après le système digestif n'est pas d'accord).

----------


## skapounkette

> Eros fait 40 kilos et mange environ 450g par jour (si je donne plus il grossit et chipote la gamelle parce que pas faim).
> 
> Je ne pèse pas exactement la viande mais je reste toujours sur environ 400g de viande et je rajoute le foie de volaille + le mix de légumes et les compléments.
> 
> Normalement si je lui donnais 2% de son poids il devrait manger 900g par jour, mais il ne les a jamais mangés 
> 
> --> par contre pour le boeuf je ne donne jamais QUE cette viande, pour une gamelle je vais en mettre environ une petite poignée, pas plus (après le système digestif n'est pas d'accord).


Ok  :: 
Je te posais la question car ma BA de 44kgs mange 600 grammes/jour et mon autre chien de 37kgs mange 1kg/jour (il est arrivé extrêmement maigre de fourrière en avril dernier, depuis il a repris du poids et reste stable donc pour le moment on reste sur cette quantité).

----------


## mimine

tu sais tout dépend de leur métabolisme et de leur activité aussi... ici nous habitons en ville, il a deux heures par jour de balade (avec jeux et course).

On dit en général que plus un chien est petit, plus le % de son poids en gamelle est élevé  ::

----------


## BebeStane62

> Eros fait 40 kilos et mange environ 450g par jour (si je donne plus il grossit et chipote la gamelle parce que pas faim).
> 
> Je ne pèse pas exactement la viande mais je reste toujours sur environ 400g de viande et je rajoute le foie de volaille + le mix de légumes et les compléments.
> 
> Normalement si je lui donnais 2% de son poids il devrait manger 900g par jour, mais il ne les a jamais mangés 
> 
> --> par contre pour le boeuf je ne donne jamais QUE cette viande, pour une gamelle je vais en mettre environ une petite poignée, pas plus (après le système digestif n'est pas d'accord).


Il mange autant que Stane qui est au régime et qui fait 24kg /fou

----------


## BebeStane62

> - Si jamais je saute le pas, est-ce qu'il est nécessaire de donner plus de deux viandes ? Par exemple si je tourne au poulet/porc est-ce que c'est bon ou pas suffisant ? Pour des raisons personnelles et débiles, je ne me vois pas donner de veau/agneau/cheval clairement et je pense que le boeuf sera un peu cher (à moins que je trouve des bons plans, aucune idée, je n'ai pas encore cherché !).


2 viandes c'est très bien ;-), certains chiens n'en mangent qu'une. 





> - Je suis très souvent le week-end chez mes parents qui ont deux chiens, je ne me vois pas trimballer la viande et faire saliver les deux autres (qui sont aussi aux croq' sans céréales), en gros je pense que je laisserais un paquet chez mes parents et que je donnerais des croquettes, c'est faisable ?


en principe c'est faisable oui , s'ils ne rechignent pas les croquettes




> - Pour les abats, vraiment je vais avoir beaucoup de mal à les manipuler, est-ce qu'il faut les couper, les donner entier ? Je peux genre les prendre du sachet et les verser direct dans la gamelle sans trop regarder ? Pareil est-ce que donner des abats juste de volaille est suffisant ou bien est-ce qu'il faut varier ?


Les abats c'est de leur faute si j'ai attendu un an avant de sauter le pas... ça me dégoute à fond. J'ai fini par mettre des gants pour manipuler le truc. Les miens en plus refusent le foie s'il n'est pas en petit morceau ...




> - Pour les compléments, l'huile suffit ou bien il faut aussi par exemple germe de blé obligatoirement ? Si l'huile de colza passe, est-ce qu'elle est suffisante ou bien il faut alterner avec l'huile de saumon ?


Je ne donne que de l'huile de saumon, c'est bon pour tout squ'ils ont (soucis de coeur, d'arthrose...)




> - Je donne de temps en temps des cuisses de poulet en friandises à mes chiens, ils ont tendance à gober la viande, en gros limite la cuisse de poulet mon chien la mange en deux bouts en même pas une minute, pareil pour de la viande sans os, je peux leur filer un filet de poulet, s'il n'est pas coupé, c'est gobé ...est-ce que c'est mauvais ? Est-ce qu'une fois qu'ils vont voir que leurs repas sont principalement ça, ça va se calmer ?


Ici Stane a toujours gobé ses cuisses, jusqu'au jour où elle s'est étouffée avec ... depuis je coupe en morceau si je n'ai que des cuisses, je préfère donner des cous . 
Mais ils mangent relativement doucement en fait

----------


## Flee

Merci pour les réponses !

Faut que je réfléchisse encore, en temps normal je ne manipule pas du tout de viande crue, alors si je passe au raw-feeding, pfiou, ça va être dur pour moi, surtout en ce moment, je suis enceinte et malade à la moindre odeur ou chose qui me dégoûte etc.
Pour les fournisseurs vous avez cherché comment ? Comme congélateur pour deux chiens (si je prend 2% pour mon mâle il faudrait 800g par jour et pour ma chienne qui est assez speed 3% ça fait 900g par jour, donc en gros 40kg de viande par mois) il faut quoi au minimum ? Vous commandez pour un mois, comment ça se passe ?
Et dernière question, j'avais oublié de préciser, j'ai récupéré ma chienne en FA il y a 8 mois environ, au début elle était trèès souvent malade, dhiarrée de dingue, j'ai décidé de la garder peu de temps après et donc de la mettre aux croquettes sans céréales, depuis tout va bien, à part un accident de temps en temps mais devenu rare tout de même. Vous pensez que le fait de la passer à de la viande peut à nouveau la détraquer ? Ou c'est quitte ou double ?

Désolée pour toutes ces questions, mais je veux être sûr de pouvoir le faire =x

----------


## Spirale

Une de mes chiennes (presque 14 ans) à son taux d'urée qui a flambé (en gros, ça a doublé en 6 mois) : "trop de protéines" a dit la véto, du coup, je dois la passer au K/D. Je crois qu'il a déjà été question de ce problème ici, mais je ne sais plus où... 
Je ne pense pas avoir le choix que de changer son alimentation, mais au vu des ingrédients du K/D, ça ne me plaît pas des masses...
Qui a déjà été confronté à ce problème ?

----------


## BebeStane62

le but dans une IR c'est de donner de la proteine de qualité... tu peux consulter ça , ça t'aidera Régime alimentaire pour chiens souffrant d'insuffisance rénale

----------


## Taysa

Spirale peut etre parceque tu donnes de la viande de qualitee mediocre. Malheureusement sans vouloir mal faire cela arrive ! 

Perso moi mes chiennes sont bizarres j'ai voulu leur filer des ailes de poulet je vous dis pas leurs tetes et elles ont limite chipoter a les manger du genre mais c'est degeulasse ton truc ^^ 
Et pourtant elles ont l habitude de manger un peu tout et n'importe quoi

----------


## Spirale

Merci pour vos réponses




> le but dans une IR c'est de donner de la proteine de qualité... tu peux consulter ça , ça t'aidera Régime alimentaire pour chiens souffrant d'insuffisance rénale


Merci pour le lien  :: 




> Spirale peut etre parceque tu donnes de la viande de qualitee mediocre. Malheureusement sans vouloir mal faire cela arrive ! 
> 
> Perso moi mes chiennes sont bizarres j'ai voulu leur filer des ailes de poulet je vous dis pas leurs tetes et elles ont limite chipoter a les manger du genre mais c'est degeulasse ton truc ^^ 
> Et pourtant elles ont l habitude de manger un peu tout et n'importe quoi


La viande que je donne est la même que celle pour humains, vendue en grande surface, label R (faute d'avoir trouvé ailleurs), donc, niveau qualité, je pense que ça va :: , en plus c'est surtout dinde ou poulet, donc pas la plus protéinée, mais ma chienne a un taux d'urée de 160 mg/dl (au lieu d'environ 54 maximum) et de 1,42 mg/dl pour la créatinine, et une autre de mes chiennes à l'urée à 87,5mg/dl...
Je me dis que j'ai peut-être mal fait quelque chose quelque part, peut-être parce que je me suis dirigée davantage vers le raw feeding... En tout cas, je suis bien inquiète...

Est-ce que quelqu'un connaîtrait un véto qui serait pour le barf en Seine-et-Marne (plutôt le nord du 77) ou sud de l'Oise ? ça m'aiderait bien, je pourrais préparer un menu qui conviendrait au mieux à mes chiennes, sans me tracasser inutilement

----------


## BebeStane62

Le taux d'urée qui augmente peut être du à bcp de choses : un repas pris peu de temps avant la prise de sang, un gros stress, ...
La créat est certes haute mais pas au dessus de la limite.
Le phosphore ça dit quoi? 

La dinde est a éviter si le phosphore est élevé.


Je connais un barfeur du 77, je lui demande l'adresse de son véto

----------


## Spirale

> Le taux d'urée qui augmente peut être du à bcp de choses : un repas pris peu de temps avant la prise de sang, un gros stress, ...
> La créat est certes haute mais pas au dessus de la limite.
> Le phosphore ça dit quoi? 
> 
> La dinde est a éviter si le phosphore est élevé.
> 
> 
> Je connais un barfeur du 77, je lui demande l'adresse de son véto


Merci, c'est sympa :Smile: 
Sinon, ma chienne avait mangé la veille au soir.
Le phosphore, j'ai regardé (suite à ton lien), mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé, donc pas été fait apparemment...

----------


## skapounkette

Ma chienne a la diarrhée depuis plusieurs jours ,enfin, c'est pas complètement liquide mais c'est bien mou (désolée pour les détails), à part ça elle est en forme mais je vais quand même l'amener chez le véto.

Je me demandais si ça pouvait être une allergie à une viande? Dans le doute je pense la mettre 15 jours seulement au poulet pour voir si ça s'améliore...

----------


## BebeStane62

Y a des gastro en ce moment, à surveiller quand même. Elle mange quoi? 
Tente que poulet/carotte ou poulet seul si elle ne mange pas de légumes pour voir oui.


ps : j'envoie tes couettes demain, avec le taf et mes soucis de dos je n'ai pas pu bouger

----------


## skapounkette

> Y a des gastro en ce moment, à surveiller quand même. Elle mange quoi? 
> Tente que poulet/carotte ou poulet seul si elle ne mange pas de légumes pour voir oui.
> 
> 
> ps : j'envoie tes couettes demain, avec le taf et mes soucis de dos je n'ai pas pu bouger


Elle mange chaque jour une cuisse de poulet, 150 gr d'abats de volailles et 400 gr de viande (j'alterne poulet, porc et boeuf).
Je rajoute à ça des légumes mixés (carottes, navets, céleri branche, poireaux) et je complète selon les jours avec des huiles, du vinaigre de cidre, des algues, de la levure de bière, des yaourts et des oeufs.

Je vais aller rapidement chez le véto de toutes façons, il me dira s'il pense à une gastro...

Pas de soucis pour les couvertures, il n'y a pas d'urgence  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

dites, est-ce qu'on peut donner de la viande crue halal pour un chien qui barfe? et mimine, j'aurais besoin de probiotiques (ultra levure) où te fournis-tu?

----------


## skapounkette

> dites, est-ce qu'on peut donner de la viande crue halal pour un chien qui barfe? et mimine, j'aurais besoin de probiotiques (ultra levure) où te fournis-tu?


Halal ou pas halal ça ne change pas grand chose pour la viande, c'est la méthode d'abattage des animaux qui diffère. D'ailleurs la viande halal est très souvent moins chère que la viande non halal (il m'arrive d'en acheter pour le BARF et ça me pose un gros cas de conscience mais là n'est pas le débat!).

----------


## BebeStane62

> Halal ou pas halal ça ne change pas grand chose pour la viande, c'est la méthode d'abattage des animaux qui diffère. D'ailleurs la viande halal est très souvent moins chère que la viande non halal (il m'arrive d'en acheter pour le BARF et ça me pose un gros cas de conscience mais là n'est pas le débat!).



Pareil, quand je tombe en rupture je vais chercher un carton de cuisse de poulet (15€ pour 10 kg) mais clairement ça me fait chier . Dans un sens quand j'achète les promos ou DLC limite en grande surface doit y avoir aussi du halal caché...donc bref , dans les croquettes y a aussi surement du déchet halal alors au final...

----------


## Kybou!

Bon, je viens poster ici parce que j'y pense depuis un moment et que y a plein de trucs qui m'intriguent ! Déjà, faut que vous sachiez que je suis une pure néophyte du BARF donc désolée d'avance pour les questions "cons-cons" qui vont suivre ....

Perso, étant VG, j'ai beaucoup de difficultés avec la vue/le bidouillage de viandes sanguinolentes mais passons ... Selon vous, comparé aux croquettes, quel est le réel intérêt/point fort du BARF ? Si vous deviez donner les points positifs/négatifs de ce genre d'alimentation, qu'en diriez-vous ?

Puis est-ce que ça présente un avantage de nourrir son chien de cette façon s'il a déjà 6-7 ans et qu'il a toujours été nourri aux croquettes auparavant ou faut-il le faire dès qu'il est chiot pour que ce soit bénéfique ? C'est con hein, je le sais mais je trouve pas de réponse "claire" sur le net, on y lit un peu et n'importe quoi donc bon ...

----------


## Antartica

Réel intérêt à TOUS points de vue je pense pour ma part, quel que soit l'âge du chien, son gabarit etc

- ça revient moins cher que de donner des croquettes (qui ne contiennent finalement qu'un très faible pourcentage de protéines de bonne qualité, mais moult compléments, sous produits, conservateurs et autres céréales et cochonneries que le chien digère mal ou pas du tout), mais il faudra selon le gabarit du chien, trouver des bons plans... 

- oui, donné à n'importe quel moment de la vie du chien, ce sera toujours du tout bénéf à 100% parce que tu nourriras de manière adapté ton animal, de manière saine, variée, et dans tous les cas de figure, bien plus équilibré qu'une nourriture sèche archi cuite

- le site www.barf.ch est très complet tu devrais aller le lire!

- c'est beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup plus simple à "pratiquer" si je puis dire qu'on ne peut le penser: il faut un congelateur (certes, plus il est grand, mieux c'est, donc plus tu as un gros gabarit et plus tu as de chiens, plus tu peux stocker et économiser!), varier les viandes autant que ton budget te le permet, rien n'est cuit donc pas de cuisine à faire, les compléments sont réduits au minimum (quelques légumes, un peu d'huile -saumon, olive, vinaigre de cidre-, levure de bière, des algues, des oeufs, tout ça de temps en temps, ils ne sont pas obligatoires, d'autant plus si tu peux donner des proies entières type poulet, caille, non vidés.

- pour ma part, pour rebondir sur le post + haut, je me refuse à acheter de la viande halal.
Je suis déjà répugnée par les conditions classiques d'abattage, de transport de la viande alors cautionner ce type d'abattage, je m'y refuse catégoriquement, même si en effet, le coût est nettement moindre au kg que la viande non halal.

Des points négatifs, pour ma part, je n'en trouve aucun!

Le seul peut être concerne les débuts: on ne sait jamais trop bien comment s'organiser, on flippe sur les quantités données, les types de viande.
Pour cela, le forum barf cité + haut est très bien: cela permet de faire un tour des questions qu'on peut se poser, de lire des expériences, de voir qui donne quoi et comment.

Les bénéf?

Réduction/disparition/limitation du tartre sur les dents, gencives + saines donc haleine meilleure
Meilleure assimilation (assimilation normale) des repas, donc selles moulées, sans odeur, sèches, dures
Poils sans odeur, moins secs
Plus de gaz et autres soucis digestifs

Et puis, tu peux complètement et très rapidement adapter le régime de ton chien puisque tu sais PRECISEMENT ce que tu donnes: si sur quelques jours tu vois que tel aliment n'est pas digéré, tu peux aisément baisser les quantités, voir supprimer complètement, remplacer etc.

Taïga a bientôt 8 ans, petit gabarit (6 kg), et barf depuis hum, 4 ou 5 ans je crois!

Elle mange dans la semaine, sur 15 jours x types de viande: poulet, porc, dinde, cheval, boeuf, agneau, canard
Très peu de légumes, et là, ponctuellement, par simplicité, j'achète des petits pots pour bébés (mais avant, je mixais un peu de persil, yaourth nature, oeufs, et en alternance carottes, épinards, salade) aux épinards, carottes.
Comme viande avec os, le soir, elle a soit pilon de poulet, soit cuisse de poulet, pilon de dinde, cuisse de canard, cote/lette de porc et d'agneau, queue de porc

De temps en temps, un filet d'huile sur la gamelle, de la levure de bière, des gélules d'oméga 3, de la spiruline, des oeufs.

Mais ce n'est en rien un menu "type": certains ne vont par exemple donner que des proies entières, nourrir une fois par jour, d'autres comme moi donner 2 fois/jour et donner viande, viande avec os, compléments et légumes...

Va faire un tour sur barf.ch, tu verras c'est une vraie mine d'infos, et rien que de lire les retours des uns et des autres t'aiguillera dans ta démarche!

----------


## BebeStane62

> Perso, étant VG, j'ai beaucoup de difficultés avec la vue/le bidouillage de viandes sanguinolentes mais passons ...


VG aussi, le tropitage de bidoche quand il s'agit de celle des chiens ne me fait rien. Bidouiller/cuire la bidoche de l'humain qui vit sous mon toit, là c'est moins cool...




> Selon vous, comparé aux croquettes, quel est le réel intérêt/point fort du BARF ? Si vous deviez donner les points positifs/négatifs de ce genre d'alimentation, qu'en diriez-vous ?


Que du bénef santé, poil, crottes.
Un exple je viens de recevoir le résultat analyse d'urine de ma mamie de 10,5 ans, son UPC (test demandé aux reproducteur chez les bulls...) est niquel , cela concerne les reins . 
Bialn sanguin parfaits...
Mon bull qui avait de gros soucis digestifs a repris du poids et n'a plus jamais fait de bouse après le barf, ma mère a sauvé 2 boulis qui devaient être eutha à cause des croquettes grace au barf..




> Puis est-ce que ça présente un avantage de nourrir son chien de cette façon s'il a déjà 6-7 ans et qu'il a toujours été nourri aux croquettes auparavant ou faut-il le faire dès qu'il est chiot pour que ce soit bénéfique ?


peut importe l'âge . Sur barf.ch une mamie BA adoptée à 13 ans a démarré le barf dans sa famille adoptante, 2 ans après elle est toujours là, en forme alors qu'à son arrivée ils lui donnaient qq mois à vivre ...

----------


## Antartica

hs: la petite mamie BA Lilas de Brigitte sur le forum barf est morte ces jours derniers... :: 
mais en effet, le barf l'avait vraiment remise en forme!

----------


## Kybou!

Je suis allée voir le lien, j'ai lu pas mal de choses en effet, ça a en tt cas l'air d'être plutôt complet en terme d'infos ...

Bon, je suis conscience de poser des questions débiles hein mais bon: mes chiens, ce sont de vrais morfales donc en donnant une cuisse de poulet (c'est un exemple), ils ne risquent pas de s'étouffer/s'étrangler ? De plus (surtout pour le poulet), les os sont pointus, il n'y a pas de risques concernant les perforations intestinales ?

Et merci à vous deux pour le lien et les réponses !

Je continue sur ma lancée question-débile: on ne peut pas leur donner de viande désossée ? Enfin, je suppose que pour qu'ils aient tous les apports dont ils ont besoin, ils doivent peut-être également manger les os ?

----------


## BebeStane62

> hs: la petite mamie BA Lilas de Brigitte sur le forum barf est morte ces jours derniers...
> mais en effet, le barf l'avait vraiment remise en forme!


Hooo je n'y suis pas allée depuis qq jours ... 
Une belle fin de vie pour la mamie en tout cas




> Je suis allée voir le lien, j'ai lu pas mal de choses en effet, ça a en tt cas l'air d'être plutôt complet en terme d'infos ...
> 
> Bon, je suis conscience de poser des questions débiles hein mais bon: mes chiens, ce sont de vrais morfales donc en donnant une cuisse de poulet (c'est un exemple), ils ne risquent pas de s'étouffer/s'étrangler ? De plus (surtout pour le poulet), les os sont pointus, il n'y a pas de risques concernant les perforations intestinales ?
> 
> Et merci à vous deux pour le lien et les réponses !


Y a pas trop de raison, mes chiens avalaient le bol de croquettes en moins d'une minute, avec la viande ils prennent leur temps
Après rien ne t'empêche de mettre 2/3 coups de sécateur dans la cuisse comme ça même s'ils l'avalent tout rond ça craint rien.
Les os de poulet tant qu'ils ont de la viande autour et que c'est cru , il n'y a pas de soucis. 
Ici je donne des cous de poulet, c'est plus simple pour moi de donner ça, ça convient aussi bien aux chiens qu'aux chats .

----------


## Kybou!

J'ai lu la partie sur les mythes ! Bon, la viande, vous la congelez, vous la dégelez et la donnez crue, ils n'ont jamais eu de problème de gastro ? Donc, on peut leur donner de la viande désossée en permanence ?

----------


## BebeStane62

> J'ai lu la partie sur les mythes ! Bon, la viande, vous la congelez, vous la dégelez et la donnez crue, ils n'ont jamais eu de problème de gastro ? Donc, on peut leur donner de la viande désossée en permanence ?


Je congèle, décongèle, parfois je recongèle aussi ... 
Aucun soucis, d'ailleurs mon mâle allergique aux viandes sous croquettes, digère parfaitement le boeuf et le cheval maintenant en portions de 100gr sur une gamelle de 460gr...

Viande sans os c'est bien, mais l'avantage des os charnus (cous/cuisse/queue de cochon ...) c'est le nettoyage des dents dans 1er temps, et le fait de faire mastiquer le chien lui permet une meilleure digestion.


si tu veux un conseil : ne te lances pas sur un coup de tête, prends le temps de bien lire, de poser des questions si tu le veux autant que tu le veux , j'ai mis un an avant de passer entièrement mes chiens au barf, ils avaient à l'époque viande le matin et crok le soir... puis le jour où j'ai arrêté d'avoir des nausées devant les paquets d'abats en magasin j'ai sauté le pas .

Mes 7 chats barfent, ils mangent principalement des proies (poussins, pintadeaux) et des cous des poulets

----------


## Kybou!

Merci pour ta réponse et tes conseils !!

Ecoute, je vais être franche ... Je me pose 1000000 questions, je suis en train de remettre en question 12 ans de nourriture "croquettes" et c'est encore confus pour moi ! Je crois que j'ai encore beaucoup d'îdées reçues sur le BARF (le prenez pas mal, spas une critique du tout, ce sont juste des "croyances débiles" qui sont d'ailleurs très bien expliquées sur le site) ... Je viens de voir sur le site de ma véto qu'elle en parle et le conseille même  ::  donc je pense aussi en discuter avec elle ! Je suis consciente que mes questions sont stupides (d'ailleurs c'est gentil de prendre le temps d'y répondre) et je m'aperçois en lisant le forum du BARF que pas mal de choses que je pensais à ce sujet sont en fait de pures légendes ... 

C'est con mais j'ai peut-être aussi besoin d'un temps d'adaptation pq je ne sais pas si trop comment je réagirais si je voyais mon chat bouffer un poussin entier devant moi (chuis pas obligée de rester devant tu me diras lol) ! Et c'est étrange pq autant je ne conçois pas de consommer de la viande pour moi, autant ça me paraît normal pour mes animaux (encore heureux tu me diras lol) ... Bref, c'est vraiment tout nouveau et il faut que l'idée fasse son chemin ... Mais qd je vois le topic des croquettes, sincèrement, j'y comprends rien et la seule chose que j'en déduis au final (je l'ai d'ailleurs écrit), c'est qu'il n'y a rien de réellement "très bon", soit c'est le taux de ci qui n'est pas bon, soit c'est le taux de ça qui est trop bas ... Ca me prend le choux et jme dis qu'au final, c'est plein de trucs chimiques donc quoi que je donne, ça peut pas être génial ! En résumé, ça me gonfle !  :: 

Je vais prendre le temps de lire tt ce qui se dit sur les différents fofos et voir un peu comment ça évoluera ds mon esprit ... Mais je passe mes chiens au BARF, oui, je pense que déjà rien que pour moi, j'aurai besoin d'une période de transition mi-BARF, mi-croquettes, le temps de m'habituer progressivement à tout ça (idem pour mes chiens quoi) ... 4 ans que je connais Rescue et je ne connaissais même pas le BARF, y a vraiment des moments où jme demande d'où je débarque moi !  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Je congèle, décongèle, parfois je recongèle aussi ... 
> Aucun soucis, d'ailleurs mon mâle allergique aux viandes sous croquettes, digère parfaitement le boeuf et le cheval maintenant en portions de 100gr sur une gamelle de 460gr...
> 
> Viande sans os c'est bien, mais l'avantage des os charnus (cous/cuisse/queue de cochon ...) c'est le nettoyage des dents dans 1er temps, et le fait de faire mastiquer le chien lui permet une meilleure digestion.
> 
> 
> si tu veux un conseil : ne te lances pas sur un coup de tête, prends le temps de bien lire, de poser des questions si tu le veux autant que tu le veux , j'ai mis un an avant de passer entièrement mes chiens au barf, ils avaient à l'époque viande le matin et crok le soir... *puis le jour où j'ai arrêté d'avoir des nausées devant les paquets d'abats en magasin* j'ai sauté le pas .
> 
> Mes 7 chats barfent, ils mangent principalement des proies (poussins, pintadeaux) et des cous des poulets


C'est ça en fait ...  ::

----------


## BebeStane62

> C'est ça en fait ...


par la suite : respirer par la bouche et mettre des gants en latex lol

----------


## Kybou!

> par la suite : respirer par la bouche et mettre des gants en latex lol


C'est encourageant ...  ::

----------


## BebeStane62

Pour ne pas pourrir le post des crokbeurk ...

on va mettre ça ici
La viande quand on cherche on peut l'avoir pour rien (cf au dessus ce que je dis) , je suis VG je n'ai JAMAIS acheté autre chose que des cous de poulet à 1,50€ le kg chez le volailler qui me fournit 40kg par mois . Du poulet entier fermier en DLC limite tu en a pour 2€ le kg en grande surface . Puis offrir une bouteille ou une boite de chocolat de temps en temps en échange de la bidoche à petit prix c'est bien aussi
Sinon la société saint laurent ou volaille du poher permet d'avoir la viande pour moins de 2€/kg , pas mal d'éleveurs commande là bas, et les éleveurs ont rarement 1 seul chien.

Que les gens veuillent rester aux crok ok, mais ne trouvez pas tous les défauts du monde au barf, ils sont faux, préparation gamelle : ouvrir le tupperware,prendre la bouffe et la poser dans la gamelle, environ 30 sec quoi, le plus long c'est quand j'ai un poulet entier, je dois le couper en 2 ou en 3 . Des parisiens qui font barfer leurs chiens j'en connais et plus d'un ;-)

----------


## mimine

> Elle mange chaque jour une cuisse de poulet, *150 gr d'abats de volailles* et 400 gr de viande (j'alterne poulet, porc et boeuf).
> Je rajoute à ça des légumes mixés (carottes, navets, céleri branche, poireaux) et je complète selon les jours avec des huiles, du vinaigre de cidre, des algues, de la levure de bière, des yaourts et des oeufs.


ça fait beaucoup trop d'abats je pense sur le total de la ration.. on donne en général 5% de la ration en poids en abats.. donc là tu es vraiment beaucoup trop au dessus, peut être est ce ça la cause de la diarrhée ?

----------


## mimine

> dites, est-ce qu'on peut donner de la viande crue halal pour un chien qui barfe? et mimine, j'aurais besoin de probiotiques (ultra levure) où te fournis-tu?


pour moi, idéologiquement, la viande halal c'est juste IMPOSSIBLE... même pas en rêve je lui donnerai cette viande !

Pour les probiotiques : je prends le PROBIOLOG en pharmacie, pour humains. 9-10 la boîte de 30 gélules.

----------


## Antartica

> Que les gens veuillent rester aux crok ok, mais ne trouvez pas tous les défauts du monde au barf, ils sont faux, préparation gamelle : ouvrir le tupperware,prendre la bouffe et la poser dans la gamelle, environ 30 sec quoi, le plus long c'est quand j'ai un poulet entier, je dois le couper en 2 ou en 3 . Des parisiens qui font barfer leurs chiens j'en connais et plus d'un ;-)


je plus que plussoie, n'ai pas voulu en (re)mettre une couche sur le post des croquettes, parce que justement, je pars du principe que les gens font ce qu'ils veulent, je ne prêche pas parole d'évangile, chacun voit midi à sa porte, mais, en effet, je trouve ça moins hypocrite de dire que clairement, on nourrit croquettes parce que c'est pratique, parce qu'on ne veut pas prendre quelques sec/min supplémentaires pour l'animal... et basta!

mais trouver 443 excuses pour ne pas le faire, ça me fait sourire parce que clairement, nourrir barf n'est en RIEN compliqué ni ONEREUX, ni dégoutant ni autre...

(mais, encore une fois, si on me dit qu'on trouve ça + pratique de nourrir croquettes, pas de souci hein, chacun son organisation et son mode de vie! mais il est vrai qu'on lit souvent des énormités sur le barf et ça me fait bondir aussi!)

----------


## MuzaRègne

Au niveau du prix ça dépend quand même du degré de débrouillardise des gens, et des possibilités locales, j'ai pas fait les calculs mai deux grands chien au dogador et abats en supermarché ça doit revenir relativement cher.
MAis clairement si beaucoup d'éleveur de dogues allemands sont au barf (ou assimilé), c'et que c'est largement compétitif. Une éleveuse de whippets de ma connaissance avait passé ses chiens à la viande suite à des problèmes financiers.

----------


## BebeStane62

> Au niveau du prix ça dépend quand même du degré de débrouillardise des gens, et des possibilités locales, j'ai pas fait les calculs mai deux grands chien au dogador et abats en supermarché ça doit revenir relativement cher.
> MAis clairement si beaucoup d'éleveur de dogues allemands sont au barf (ou assimilé), c'et que c'est largement compétitif. Une éleveuse de whippets de ma connaissance avait passé ses chiens à la viande suite à des problèmes financiers.


A partir du moment où on peut se deplacer sur 10/20km, et prendre le temps de chercher, y a moyen de trouver
Toujours une connaissance, en vacances dans le sud (là où tout est cher) a réussit à nourrir gratos durant tout son séjour toute sa troupe, en se rendant dans un abattoir ...

Franchement les gens qui me disent c'est cher, j'ai juste envie d'aller passer le week end chez eux et de les trainer sur les marchés . Les types préfèrent 1234567 donner la bidoche que de la laisser partir chez l'équarisseur qu'ils payent au poids .
C'est comme ça que je me retrouve avec de la viande en quantité suffisante pour nourrir les bestioles errantes du coin. Y a même une époque je proposais 30kg/semaine de viande de cheval à un refuge (qui n'en a pas voulu parce qu'un cheval ça se mange pas... ok hein)

----------


## MuzaRègne

> A partir du moment où on peut se deplacer sur 10/20km, et prendre le temps de chercher, y a moyen de trouver


Hah mais je suis d'accord, mais tu rivaliseras pas avec la commande de 3 sacs sur zozoplus, hop, sans bouger son cul !  On en revient à ce que tu disais au départ en fait. J'ai aussi constaté que c'est plus facile si tu as "beaucoup" de chiens, si c'est pour prendre 3 kg par semaine tu trouveras moins facilement.





> 30kg/semaine de viande de cheval à un refuge (qui n'en a pas voulu parce qu'un cheval ça se mange pas... ok hein)


Je dis rien, je vais être grossière.

----------


## BebeStane62

> Hah mais je suis d'accord, mais tu rivaliseras pas avec la commande de 3 sacs sur zozoplus, hop, sans bouger son cul !  On en revient à ce que tu disais au départ en fait. J'ai aussi constaté que c'est plus facile si tu as "beaucoup" de chiens, si c'est pour prendre 3 kg par semaine tu trouveras moins facilement.
> 
> 
> 
> Je dis rien, je vais être grossière.


Mais l'un dans l'autre, avec un seul chien, si on compte 3kg/semaine,ça fait 2 poulets à 2 en DLC proche ... Donc pareil c'est pas cher.

Mais oui les gens ne cherchent pas plus loin que le bout de leur nez, c'est comme ceux qui te disent "ha mais j'ai pas le temps de cuisiner pour moi, je mange surgelé j'vais pas faire la cuisine pour mon chien" , ouai enfin ton chien il a pas choisit de venir vivre chez toi et de subir ton mode de vie


Tu vas être encore plus grossière quand je vais dire que ce refuge faisait des appels aux dons pour acheter de la bouffe sur rescue...

----------


## mimine

> Mais l'un dans l'autre, avec un seul chien, si on compte 3kg/semaine,ça fait 2 poulets à 2 en DLC proche ... Donc pareil c'est pas cher.
> 
> Mais oui les gens ne cherchent pas plus loin que le bout de leur nez, c'est comme ceux qui te disent "ha mais j'ai pas le temps de cuisiner pour moi, je mange surgelé j'vais pas faire la cuisine pour mon chien" , ouai enfin ton chien il a pas choisit de venir vivre chez toi et de subir ton mode de vie
> 
> 
> Tu vas être encore plus grossière quand je vais dire que ce refuge faisait des appels aux dons pour acheter de la bouffe sur rescue...


Je suis 100% d'accord avec toi BBstane ...je préfère 1000 fois quelqu'un qui me dise qu'il n'a pas envie de se creuser un peu que quelqu'un qui va chercher 45 000 raisons pour ne pas chercher plus loin que la bouffe standardisée en sachets.

Je sature franchement de lire que le BARF c'est mal, dangereux, inadapté... parce qu'une bouffe industrielle archi-cuite à très hautes températures (180-300°) c'est forcément meilleur  :: 

Pour ma part, comme je le dis à tous les nouveaux intéressés par le BARF, nourrir en boucherie "normale" avec de la viande de qualité consommation humaine mon berger allemand de 45 kilos ça me coûte 10 par semaine !
Je pourrais très certainement trouver de la viande gratuite ou moins chère, mais avec mes horaires de travail je n'ai pas le temps d'aller sur les marchés (et pas de marché dans mon quartier).

Sans compter qu'en outre le coût moins élevé dans mon cas que les croquettes, je fais une sacrée économie de vétérinaire ...  ::

----------


## skapounkette

Perso le BARF me coute plus cher que des croquettes, pour nourrir 2 chiens de 45 et 40 kgs j'en suis à environ 180 euros/mois. Je me fournis dans un supermarché asiatique où la viande est moins chère au kilo et dans un supermarché classique quand il y a des promos ou de la viande pour animaux.

J'ai fait le tour des commerçants de 2 marchés vers chez moi et aucun n'avait quoique ce soit à me proposer (impossible de trouver des cous de poulet par exemple ou tout simplement des "déchets"). Après c'est peut être parce qu'ils préfèrent garder cela pour leurs clients réguliers car ce n'est pas avec moi (végétarienne) que leur chiffre d'affaires va augmenter!

J'attends d'avoir déménagé pour investir dans un grand congélo et pour pouvoir commander en grosse quantité chez St Laurent, ce qui réduira considérablement mes dépenses. Mais pour le moment je continue comme ça même si clairement ça me revient cher: j'ai choisi d'avoir des chiens donc je veux le mieux pour eux. En + j'ai perdu il y a quelques mois ma petite chienne de 14 ans à cause d'insuffisance rénale probablement due à son alimentation (n'y connaissant rien à l'époque, on l'a nourrie quasi toute sa vie avec des croquettes bas de gamme) donc maintenant hors de question d'économiser aux dépens de la santé de mes chiens!

----------


## mimine

> Perso le BARF me coute plus cher que des croquettes, pour nourrir 2 chiens de 45 et 40 kgs j'en suis à environ 180 euros/mois. Je me fournis dans un supermarché asiatique où la viande est moins chère au kilo et dans un supermarché classique quand il y a des promos ou de la viande pour animaux.


mais tu donnes quoi comme viande ? à quel prix ??  ::

----------


## skapounkette

> ça fait beaucoup trop d'abats je pense sur le total de la ration.. on donne en général 5% de la ration en poids en abats.. donc là tu es vraiment beaucoup trop au dessus, peut être est ce ça la cause de la diarrhée ?


Effectivement je suis bien au dessus des 5%! Pourtant quand j'ai commencé le BARF j'avais fait valider mon planning sur le forum du BARF et on m'avait dit que c'était OK... je vais revoir ça alors!

Ptite question car j'ai du zapper un truc mais j'ai vu que tu parlais de probiotiques + haut: tu en donnes régulièrement à ton chien? quel est leur intéret? merci !!

----------


## skapounkette

> mais tu donnes quoi comme viande ? à quel prix ??


Poulet/dinde: 5euros le kg
Porc: 4 euros le kg
Boeuf: 3,5 euros le kg
Cuisses de poulet: 1,6 euros le kg
Abats: 2,9 euros le kg

----------


## mimine

> Effectivement je suis bien au dessus des 5%! Pourtant quand j'ai commencé le BARF j'avais fait valider mon planning sur le forum du BARF et on m'avait dit que c'était OK... je vais revoir ça alors!
> 
> Ptite question car j'ai du zapper un truc mais j'ai vu que tu parlais de probiotiques + haut: tu en donnes régulièrement à ton chien? quel est leur intéret? merci !!


Pour les abats, en fait moi j'en donne très peu (50-80g sur une gamelle de 500g) car au delà il ne les supporte pas et part en diarrhée... 
Il ne supporte que le foie de volaille.

Je donne ponctuellement des probiotiques : 
- en cas de traitement antibiotique
- à chaque changement de saison
- après le vermifuge

Je donne du PROBIOLOG, que j'achète en pharmacie (pour humains) : 1 gélule par jour pendant 30 jours (contenance de la boite 30 gélules).

----------


## BebeStane62

> Poulet/dinde: 5euros le kg
> Porc: 4 euros le kg
> Boeuf: 3,5 euros le kg
> Cuisses de poulet: 1,6 euros le kg
> Abats: 2,9 euros le kg


J'avais les même tarifs quand j'ai commencé le Barf avec 5 chiens  ::  Autant dire que l'achat d'un congel coffre a vite été rentabilisé  ::  rien qu'en commandant chez saint Laurent 

Maintenant je commande juste les proies et les cœurs de dinde chez eux, le reste je prends au volailler sur le marché pour les cous, et en dlc limite dans la grande surface à côté de mon taf. En plus comme on a un mega congelo au taf, ça m'arrive souvent de revenir avec 10poulets , 5/6 kg de bœuf à 1€/kg... Et de stocker là bas la journée de taf

----------


## mimine

> Poulet/dinde: 5euros le kg
> Porc: 4 euros le kg
> Boeuf: 3,5 euros le kg
> Cuisses de poulet: 1,6 euros le kg
> Abats: 2,9 euros le kg


ah ouiiii quand même tu paies la volaille beaucoup plus cher que moi..

Ici mon budget :

- poulet = 2€ le kilo (poulet entier ou cuisse)
- cuisse de dinde = 2,50€ le kilo
- poitrine d'agneau = 0,90€ le kilo
- poitrine de veau = 3,50€ le kilo
- foie de volaille = 2,90€ le kilo

----------


## skapounkette

> J'avais les même tarifs quand j'ai commencé le Barf avec 5 chiens  Autant dire que l'achat d'un congel coffre a vite été rentabilisé  rien qu'en commandant chez saint Laurent 
> 
> Maintenant je commande juste les proies et les cœurs de dinde chez eux, le reste je prends au volailler sur le marché pour les cous, et en dlc limite dans la grande surface à côté de mon taf. En plus comme on a un mega congelo au taf, ça m'arrive souvent de revenir avec 10poulets , 5/6 kg de bœuf à 1€/kg... Et de stocker là bas la journée de taf


C'est clair!
J'avais fait une estimation je crois qu'avec St Laurent je réduisais mes dépenses de moitié! Arf vivement le gros congélo !
Et comme je déménage bientôt dans une autre région j'espère trouver sur place des bons plans sur les marchés notamment.

----------


## borneo

Les tarifs que vous annoncez, c'est de la "viande pour chiens", ou bien de la consommation humaine ?

Chez moi, carrefour fait du bœuf "pour chiens" en petits paquets à 2€ le kilo, jolie qualité, même les chats en mangent.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Dans mon intermarché la viande pour animaux est plus chère que le poulet entier premier prix .... Elle est plutôt jolie dans l'ensemble, enfin avec quand même des morceaux juste bons à jeter, ça fait mal aux fesses.

----------


## mimine

> Les tarifs que vous annoncez, c'est de la "viande pour chiens", ou bien de la consommation humaine ?
> 
> Chez moi, carrefour fait du bœuf "pour chiens" en petits paquets à 2€ le kilo, jolie qualité, même les chats en mangent.


moi ce sont des tarifs de viande à consommation humaine dans une grande boucherie en centre ville, qui pratique des tarifs grossistes.
La viande est de très bonne qualité.

----------


## BebeStane62

> Les tarifs que vous annoncez, c'est de la "viande pour chiens", ou bien de la consommation humaine ?
> 
> Chez moi, carrefour fait du bœuf "pour chiens" en petits paquets à 2€ le kilo, jolie qualité, même les chats en mangent.


Viande à conso humaine (et les cous de poulets sont des cous de poulets fermiers de plain air) , sauf le boeuf à 1€/kg (enfin vue les morceaux je crois bien que certaines personne se font des ragouts avec ... d'ailleurs une fois je passe en caisse avec 8barquettes de boeuf à 1€/kg en promo avec 20% de réduction, une dame qui a jeté un oeil sur mes barquettes, m'a soudainement regardée avec toute la pitié du monde...). Il est pour moi pas normal de payer pour des déchets vue où ils finissent si pas donnés .

----------


## Kybou!

> Viande à conso humaine (et les cous de poulets sont des cous de poulets fermiers de plain air) , sauf le boeuf à 1€/kg (enfin vue les morceaux je crois bien que certaines personne se font des ragouts avec ... d'ailleurs une fois je passe en caisse avec 8barquettes de boeuf à 1€/kg en promo avec 20% de réduction, *une dame qui a jeté un oeil sur mes barquettes, m'a soudainement regardée avec toute la pitié du monde*...). Il est pour moi pas normal de payer pour des déchets vue où ils finissent si pas donnés .


 ::  !

Vous avez qd même de très bons prix, faudrait que je me renseigne pour voir ...

----------


## Clara Luna

A titre d'anecdote (enfin peut-être pas tant que ça), je viens de tomber sur ceci :

http://www.chefdentreprise.com/Breve...isn=26/01/2012

----------


## itchika

Bonjour!

J'ai une petite question pour les BARfeurs, je suis sure qu'elle a déja été posée mais vu que le sujet fait 34 pages j'avoue ne pas avoir cherché.  :: 
Comment faites vous lors de vos déplacements? Par exemple cette année je me lance dans les concours, donc comment faites vous quand vous partez en week end sans moyen de congélation?

Je suis actuellement aux croquettes, et je viens de m'offrir un super petit congélateur!  ::  ça sera bien utile pour moi, mais du coup j'envisage aussi de passer 1 de mes chiennes au Barf. Une seule parce que le congélo n'est pas très grand, puis parce qu'Akira a des croquettes spéciales pour chien arthrosique, mamie LoL je ne vais pas lui imposer un changement surtout qu'elle n'est peut être plus là pour très longtemps..., et Dolunay parce qu'elle est très grosse alors forcement la consommation en viande sera plus conséquente (et donc pas de place dans le congélo). Du coup je pensais passer Esmé seulement.

Seulement je compte le faire non pas tellement pour les bienfaits du barf (esmé a une alimentation qui lui convient très bien, beau poil, belles crottes, ligne d'athlète), mais aussi par question d'éthique. Je ne suis pas VG mais j'ai fortement réduit ma consommation de viande, et j'essaye de faire attention à la provenance de celle ci. L'idée que mes chiennes puissent manger des sous merdes issues d'élevages industriels, ça m'embêtte un peu...

Je vois que bébéstane, tu nourris des wouafs avec des poulets fermiers, est ce que tu arrives à contrôler un peu l'origine de chaque viande que tu achètes?

----------


## BebeStane62

Quand je pars en week end avec Stane, on prend la bouffe surgelée en glacière, et même sans frigo ça tient facilement 2 jours , 3e jour ca sent et la chienne kiffe encore plus


Pour la provenance de la viande je prends chez des producteurs sur le marché principalement ;-) et les poulets fermiers en dlc limite en grande surface

----------


## itchika

> Quand je pars en week end avec Stane, on prend la bouffe surgelée en glacière, et même sans frigo ça tient facilement 2 jours , 3e jour ca sent et la chienne kiffe encore plus


J'imagine bien!  ::  Genre le vautour qui laisse faisander sa proie.
Ok donc une petite glacière suffit, c'est super, de toute manière je ne pense pas m'absenter plus de 2 jours à chaque fois donc en théorie il n'y aurait que le repas du soir et celui du lendemain matin.

Bon alors faut que je me renseigne auprès du volaillé du dimanche, mais avant faut surtout que je me renseigne sur quoi lui demander, j'ai lu que vous donniez des cous de poulet, c'est l'idéal pour commencer?

----------


## BebeStane62

L'idéal pour commencer c'est poulet sans os, après moi j'ai démarré direct avec des cuisses, j'suis pas un bon exemple lol


Après le volailler s'il peut te fournir carcasses charnue/cous/...

----------


## BebeStane62

J'ai eu une panoplie par monsieur

----------


## Gand

J'ai lu pas mal ce sujet . 

Mais il me reste 2 questions (j'avoue ne pas avoir lu les 34 pages) 

 - vous cuisez la viande ? 

 - pour le poulet vous enlevez tous les os ? 


C'est clairement des questions de novice désolée ... 

Je donne de la viande à ma chienne que je prend en supermarché idem en dlc . J'ai du coeur de boeuf , de porc et d'autres abat pour 1  du kg ... je ne prend jamais le poulet de peur d'avoir un bout d'os . 

... je lui fais cuire avec un peu d'huile d'olive ... c est peut être une bêtise ?

----------


## Kybou!

Le principe du BARF est de justement de donner de la viande crue ! 

Pour les os, je m'inquiétais également ... Cuits, les os sont très dangereux pq ils sont friables ! Mais BebeStane m'a expliqué que donner une cuisse de poulet crue par exemple ne présente pas de danger à condition qu'il s'agisse d'os charnus ! Je lis beaucoup d'articles sur le BARF depuis plus d'1 semaine et ça me tente de plus en plus, je vais y passer mes chiens progressivement ...

----------


## Antartica

> - vous cuisez la viande ? 
> 
>  - pour le poulet vous enlevez tous les os ? 
> 
>  ... je lui fais cuire avec un peu d'huile d'olive ... c est peut être une bêtise ?


en barf, tout est donné cru, toujours!
(exception faite pour les chiens ayant du mal à accepter la viande crue, on fait un rapide aller-retour dans de l'huile d'olive ou du beurre, puis on donne seulement tel quel, cru)

les os de poulet CRUS sont peu friables, et bien digérés s'ils sont ENTOURES de viande (donc une cuisse de poulet, un poulet entier, un pilon sont parfaits!)

moi je donne comme viande avec os: pilon de dinde (très très durs, parfaits pour enlever le tartre, mais beaucoup ne le font pas par peur des os cassants et soucis de constipation) qui sont bien digérés et mâchés chez moi (chienne de 5kg500), pilon/cuisse de poulet, poitrine d'agneau...

mais certains vont te dire qu'ils te donnent du lapin, de l'agneau, du porc...

ça dépend vraiment de chaque chien en fait et aussi de ce qu'on pense nous!

mais la viande avec os de poulet est souvent la mieux digéré, les os de poulet crus sont digestes!

(mais, encore une fois, on ne donne JAMAIS d'os seuls, on le donne entouré de beaucoup de viande, et toujours crus)

----------


## skapounkette

Petite parenthèse sur les bienfaits du BARF:

j'ai une chienne berger allemand de 11 ans, je l'ai adoptée quand elle avait 5 ans 1/2 et avant ça elle avait eu une vie pas terrible. Son ancienne vie lui a laissé des séquelles physiques puisqu'elle n'a pas été soignée d'une rupture des ligaments croisés et aujourd'hui ses genoux sont complètement bousillés. J'ai réussi jusqu'à présent à la maintenir en forme à l'aide de la phytothérapie notamment mais depuis 6 mois elle souffre trop donc elle est sous anti inflammatoires tous les jours. En + de ça elle a un souffle au coeur important donc elle est sous traitement quotidien pour ça aussi.

On lui fait bien évidemment régulièrement des prises de sang pour surveiller le foie et les reins. On en a justement faite une aujourd'hui et le véto a été très surpris car depuis 2 ans (date à laquelle j'ai passé ma chienne au BARF), ses résultats sanguins ne font que s'améliorer! Le véto est venu m'apporter les résultats de la prise de sang dans la salle d'attente et il m'a dit "C'est parfait! Des analyses de jeune fille! C'est assez incroyable pour son âge". Ma chienne a aujourd'hui des meilleures analyses qu'il y a 2 ans quand elle n'avait aucun traitement et qu'elle mangeait des croquettes!

Bref, tout ça pour dire qu'il n'y a pas de secret, l'alimentation est vraiment la base de tout! Je fais partager mon expérience afin d'aider ceux qui hésitent à franchir le cap car je n'ai constaté que des bénéfices et mon véto en est même surpris.

----------


## fannymurz

bon ben super interessant et je sens que je vais creuser la question
je viens de lire les 3 dernières pages
je vais chercher pour trouver les bases
les croc c'est pratique et tellement habituel
 mais l'industriel est déjà degueu pour les humains alors je vois pas comment il serait meilleur pour les poilus
 ::

----------


## BebeStane62

Pour info , foire au porc dans les CORA (abat à 1,50 le kg , queue/pied/oreilles à 0,95 le kg, demi pour à 1,85 le kg..) 
C'est franchement interessant

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Perso moi la viande pour ma furette, c'est 1e le kilos de méli-mélo boeuf-veau au tripier du marché avec achat par lot de 2kilos.
Viande fraîche de bonne qualité, possibilité de faire des mélanges avec des abats également à 1e le kilo

Je demande 3 kilos de muscles avec peau et gras et 1kilos d'abats, je mixe* avec de l'huile végétale et du carbonate de calcium ou des coquilles d'oeufs broyées, et je mets dans des moules et au congelo. Après démoulage, je mets les portions congelées dans un sac, et pour chaque repas je décongèle un bloc en ajoutant un peu de levure de bière.

*je mixe par confort, pour éviter que ma furette trimballe les morçeaux partout et que ça pourrisse dans un coin. Mais de temps en temps, pour l'hygiène des dents, je donne une cuisse ou une aile de poulet à mastiquer.

----------


## Poupoune 73

bon, comme je ne travaille pas avant mardi, je me suis décidée à passer ma chienne (gremlins de 3,3kg) au barf ce week-end... mais voilà après 75425985h sur internet il me reste quelques précsions à vous demander  :: 
- en croq sans céréales à 65% de viande (taste of the wild) elle mange 50g au lieu des 30-40g recommandés pour son poids + 1 giclée d'huile de saumon/j, sachant qu'elle est très très mince (ma véto dit d'elle qu'on peut jouer de la guitare sur ses côtes) vaut-il mieux que je donne de suite 3% du poids de forme ou est-ce trop dès le départ?
- la journée de jeune est obligatoire? parce que la fois où elle était malade et qu'elle a pas mangé elle a perdu 200g  :Frown: 
- je donne du smecta automatiquement avec les 1ères rations?
- quelle(s) partie(s) du corps d'un animal appelez-vous "abats"? (je cuisine pas  :: )? lesquelles donner? faut-il essayer de vraiment varier ou juste diversifier de temps en temps selon les occasions?
- me suis renseignée au marché, on m'a conseillée un marché dans un autre quartier où je pourrais avoir des cuisses de poulet crues pour 4€ du kg, c'est cher?
- viande/os charnus/abats d'une ration doivent-ils être issus du même animal? ou je peux mettre viande de tel animal et os+abats d'un autre?
- les os ne présent pas de danger si bien entourés de viande, ok. mais ça veut dire que le chien doit faire une bouchée comprenant de l'os et de la viande? parce que vu la taille de la mienne ça me semble un peu compromis... ::  ou est-ce que ça se mélange dans l'estomac?
- je peux lui donner la cuisse telle quelle (elle la mangera, en rongeant d'abord la viande) ou il faut que je découpe en morceaux + petits pour + de sécurité?
-que faut-il donner comme compléments alimentaires en + de l'huile et de la levure de bière?
- combien pèse un steak de dogador? parce qu'il faut pas que je décongèle tout
- faut-il essayer de varier au max les viandes ou est-ce équilibré même si le chien ne mange que du poulet toute sa vie?
- c'est grave de donner un seul repas? parce que mon autre chien est pour l'instant aux croq sans céréales, je vais déjà voir comment je m'en tire avec un seul, et il va pas comprendre pourquoi il a rien le matin.
- ma chienne a une luxation des rotules, si le vôtre a ce pb là aussi est-ce que vous avez vu des améliorations avec le barf? sinon y'a des trucs à ajouter dans la gamelle pour tenter d'y remédier (sachant qu'elle a harpago, pvb poudre calcique, eps de prêle, et bientôt articulation +)? mais peut-être que ça fait too much du coup?
- et quand pour des raisons pratiques vous devez retourner aux croq, les orijen (80% de viande) sont-elles mieux tolérées après le barf qu'avant? ou je peux rester aux taste of the wild (65%)?
- pour les chiens nains comme la mienne j'ai lu qu'il était bien de donner de la caille entière, mais là je lui coupe ou je la laisse se débrouiller avec le corps entier?
- faut-il acheter des outils de boucher (couteaux, scies, ce genre) spéciaux pour le barf?
ps: je me suis inscrite sur le forum du barf où il y a doumé mais j'ai du mal avec le fondateur du site 
merci d'avance pour vos réponses, et particulièrement à BBstane qui se prend le chou avec mes questions à la noix par mp  :: 

hs: je sens que cette histoire va me rendre végétarienne  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

*vaut-il mieux que je donne de suite 3% du poids de forme ou est-ce trop dès le départ*
Tu peux y aller directement : plus un chien est petit, plus il a de gros besoins proportionnellement. Au pire si c'est trop, tu baisseras si elle grossit, il vaut mieux ça que l'inverse si elle maigrit facilement.

*la journée de jeune est obligatoire*
Non, perso je l'ai jamais faite  :: .

*je donne du smecta automatiquement avec les 1ères rations*
Si tu ne donnes pas d'os au tout début, oui, il vaut mieux. Donne de l'argile en poudre, c'est moins cher et c'est la même chose.

*quelle(s) partie(s) du corps d'un animal appelez-vous "abats"? (je cuisine pas )? lesquelles donner? faut-il essayer de vraiment varier ou juste diversifier de temps en temps selon les occasions?*
Tous les organes : coeur, foie, poumons, cervelle, estomac, intestins (tripes), gésier... Souvent ça va être foie et coeur parce que c'est le plus facile à trouver, mais si tu peux avoir des tripes non blanchies c'est très bien (ou encore mieux non lavées, mais ça c'est rare, même chez un tripier). Les poumons ça sert un peu à rien, évite, y'a rien dedans. La cervelle c'est très bien, mais c'est cher.

*des cuisses de poulet crues pour 4 du kg, c'est cher?*
Mbof oui. Tu trouveras moins cher des morceaux comme cous, carcasses. Les ailes c'est pas cher mais y'a pas assez de viande, faut bien compenser avec autre chose.

*viande/os charnus/abats d'une ration doivent-ils être issus du même animal? ou je peux mettre viande de tel animal et os+abats d'un autre?*
Non du tout tu fais comme tu veux, en pratique pour beaucoup de gens y'a une viande de base (poulet ou dinde = pas cher), et variété plus dans les abats.

*les os ne présent pas de danger si bien entourés de viande, ok. mais ça veut dire que le chien doit faire une bouchée comprenant de l'os et de la viande? parce que vu la taille de la mienne ça me semble un peu compromis... ou est-ce que ça se mélange dans l'estomac?*
Ca se mélange, même si c'est encore mieux si c'est par bouchée. Pour un chien nain en général ça va beaucoup mâcher, vu que beaucoup d'os sont un peu gros pour eux. Si tu es inquiète tu peux donner de la carcasse, colonne vertébrale et cotes de poulet sont vraiment sans risque, des cous. Et même balancer trois coups de marteau dessus avant de lui donner.

*je peux lui donner la cuisse telle quelle (elle la mangera, en rongeant d'abord la viande) ou il faut que je découpe en morceaux + petits pour + de sécurité?*
Plus c'est gros, mieux elle mâchera, moins elle avalera tout rond. Les cuisses pour un chien de 3.5 kg ça va être un peu gros par contre.

*que faut-il donner comme compléments alimentaires en + de l'huile et de la levure de bière?*
Ce que tu veux, c'est l'huile qui est le + important (une huile riche en oméga 3). Moi je donne des algues en paillettes, par exemple. Mais rien de plus.

*combien pèse un steak de dogador? parce qu'il faut pas que je décongèle tout*
100 g. Tu peux décongeler au frigo et l'utiliser sur deux jours, au pire. 

*faut-il essayer de varier au max les viandes ou est-ce équilibré même si le chien ne mange que du poulet toute sa vie?*
La plupart des gens donnent une viande+os de base, et varient plus ou moins sur le reste (abats, muscle). Et n'oublie pas les oeufs - le jaune seulement cru, le blanc n'est pas digéré il ressort tel quel, pour un gros chien ça porte pas à conséquence mais pour un petit ça peut lui coller la diarrhée.

*c'est grave de donner un seul repas? parce que mon autre chien est pour l'instant aux croq sans céréales, je vais déjà voir comment je m'en tire avec un seul, et il va pas comprendre pourquoi il a rien le matin.*
En théorie non c'est pas grave, en pratique un chien qui a l'habitude dêtre en digestion quasi tout le temps avec des croquettes, va se sentir "vide" et peut être avoir une sensation de faim, si l'estomac sécrète à vide il pourra y avoir des vomissements de suc gastrique (jaune). Dans ce cas là il est important de passer à 2 repas. 

*pour les chiens nains comme la mienne j'ai lu qu'il était bien de donner de la caille entière, mais là je lui coupe ou je la laisse se débrouiller avec le corps entier*
Ca dépend des chiens, si elle ne sait pas quoi en faire entière, coupe lui en deux. Si financièrement tu peux, c'et vraiment bien les cailles.

*faut-il acheter des outils de boucher (couteaux, scies, ce genre) spéciaux pour le barf*
Non, un bon couteau qui coupe bien te facilitera la tache, juste pour un petit chien tu pourras largement faire avec ce que tu as déjà. Et un marteau, éventuellement.


*ps: je me suis inscrite sur le forum du barf où il y a doumé mais j'ai du mal avec le fondateur du site
*Tu peux aller sur l'autre forum (barf.ch) vu qu'il en est parti faire le sien après avoir fait de la merde là bas, tu es sure qu'il n'y mettra jamais les pieds  :: .

----------


## Poupoune 73

merci pour les précisions! donc le yéti et moi on a pris notre courage à 2 mains et Fléchette a eu son 1er repas barf ce soir, quelle note donneriez-vous à notre menu :: ? d'après mes calculs si on partait sur 3% du poids de forme ça faisait une ration de 100g (bon un peu moins, mais 100g ça tombait bien  :: )
- 1/3 tiers de steak dogador (environ 30g)
- 30g d'escalope de poulet
- 20g d'un mix courge/brocoli/carotte/8e de pomme
- 10g de foie de boeuf
- 1 CàS huile de colza
- levure de bière 
- os à moelle donné par le boucher à ronger
elle a tout mangé en un clin d'oeil. on a été très émus (lol). quel aspect doivent avoir les selles quand tout va bien?

pour ceux qui ont peur des os les magasins de surgelés p*card vendent des steaks de viandes et carcasses de poulet broyés (sachet d'1kg comprenant 10 steaks) qui remplacent par exemple les cuisses de poulet

----------


## mimine

> merci pour les précisions! donc le yéti et moi on a pris notre courage à 2 mains et Fléchette a eu son 1er repas barf ce soir, quelle note donneriez-vous à notre menu? d'après mes calculs si on partait sur 3% du poids de forme ça faisait une ration de 100g (bon un peu moins, mais 100g ça tombait bien )
> - 1/3 tiers de steak dogador (environ 30g)
> - 30g d'escalope de poulet
> - 20g d'un mix courge/brocoli/carotte/8e de pomme
> - 10g de foie de boeuf
> - 1 CàS huile de colza
> - levure de bière 
> - os à moelle donné par le boucher à ronger
> elle a tout mangé en un clin d'oeil. on a été très émus (lol). quel aspect doivent avoir les selles quand tout va bien?
> ...



pour le début on ne donne QUE de la volaille. Avec ton régime actuel tu vas te retrouver très certainement avec une diarrhée magnifique  :: 

Commences toujours par donner de la volaille (cuisse de poulet par exemple) et une fois que les selles sont bien compactes et moulées, tu introduis une nouvelle viande UNE SEULE À LA FOIS.

----------


## mimine

> pour ceux qui ont peur des os les magasins de surgelés p*card vendent des steaks de viandes et carcasses de poulet broyés (sachet d'1kg comprenant 10 steaks) qui remplacent par exemple les cuisses de poulet


Non le DOGADOR ne remplace pas les os charnus : il n'y a pas grand intérêt à en donner car l'action "brosse à dents" de l'os charnu n'y est plus.
Par ailleurs, la viande hachée (sous toutes ses formes) quand elle est crue est un nid à bactérie..

----------


## Poupoune 73

j'ai déjà donné du cheval sans souci  ::  bon de toute façon le ménage a besoin d'être fait à fond, ça sera l'occasion! oui je me doute pour le dogaor c'est pour ça que je donne un os en plus à ronger, mais du coup je dois le faire cuire? parce que les cuisses de poulet c'est beaucoup trop gros pour elle et je ne peux quasiment pas stocker (mini frigo d'étudiante avec un mini bac congelo envahi par le givre car la porte est cassée, j'attends mon proprio depuis la saint glinglin...) et le dogador c'était bien pratique.

----------


## mimine

> j'ai déjà donné du cheval sans souci  bon de toute façon le ménage a besoin d'être fait à fond, ça sera l'occasion! oui je me doute pour le dogaor c'est pour ça que je donne un os en plus à ronger, mais du coup je dois le faire cuire? parce que les cuisses de poulet c'est beaucoup trop gros pour elle et je ne peux quasiment pas stocker (mini frigo d'étudiante avec un mini bac congelo envahi par le givre car la porte est cassée, j'attends mon proprio depuis la saint glinglin...) et le dogador c'était bien pratique.


JAMAIS D'OS CUITS : c'est là que les esquilles se détachent et provoquent des occlusions ou perforations !

Pareil pour l'os à ronger : il n'a aucun intérêt nutritif et présente certainement plus de risques pour ta chienne qu'une banale cuisse de poulet bien charnue.
L'intérêt des os charnus c'est que justement la viande autour permet aux éventuels morceaux d'os de rester enrobés et de ne pas présenter de danger.

Tu as quoi comme taille de chien ?

----------


## Darlow

J'ai tout lu, c'est très intéressant!  :Smile: 

Petite question concernant les chats: pour les chats habitués à avoir des croquettes en libre-service, comment ça se passe? Car du coup vous donnez 2-3 repas, mais entre les repas, le chat ne réclame pas?

----------


## mimine

> J'ai tout lu, c'est très intéressant! 
> 
> Petite question concernant les chats: pour les chats habitués à avoir des croquettes en libre-service, comment ça se passe? Car du coup vous donnez 2-3 repas, mais entre les repas, le chat ne réclame pas?


je pense que la viande calant suffisamment (sensation de satiété rapidement) ils auraient moins faim ?

Ici je n'ai pas réussi à faire manger de la viande (crue ou cuite) à Gaia..  ::

----------


## BebeStane62

> J'ai tout lu, c'est très intéressant! 
> 
> Petite question concernant les chats: pour les chats habitués à avoir des croquettes en libre-service, comment ça se passe? Car du coup vous donnez 2-3 repas, mais entre les repas, le chat ne réclame pas?


Entre les repas ils ne réclament pas, ils ont 2 repas par jour ici.
De temps en temps ils ont une proie en friandise en plus de celles des repas, ou alors ils font une chasse aux bonbons (foie/coeur séché jetés dans la pièce un peu partout)

Là ça fait une heure qu'une de mes femelles s'acharne à rogner une morceau de colonne vertébrale de porc.

----------


## BebeStane62

> JAMAIS D'OS CUITS : c'est là que les esquilles se détachent et provoquent des occlusions ou perforations !
> 
> Pareil pour l'os à ronger : il n'a aucun intérêt nutritif et présente certainement plus de risques pour ta chienne qu'une banale cuisse de poulet bien charnue.
> L'intérêt des os charnus c'est que justement la viande autour permet aux éventuels morceaux d'os de rester enrobés et de ne pas présenter de danger.
> 
> Tu as quoi comme taille de chien ?


Elle a des rikiki de 3kg ;-) à la rigueur une aile à grignotter mais pas une cuisse dans ce cas

----------


## borneo

Une question aux barfeuses : comment faire accepter autre chose que la viande à un chien qui y a pris goût ?

Mon chien a failli mourir en janvier 2011 : hernie discale, paralysie, grosses souffrances. A ce moment, pensant qu'il vivait ses derniers jours, je l'ai nourri au poulet cru (cuisses), au boeuf et aux oeufs. Je voulais surtout qu'il mange à tout prix, je ne me préoccupais pas de l'équilibre alimentaire.
Eh bien ça lui a réussi, il a remonté la pente, et grâce à un guérisseur, il remarche. Maintenant, ça fait un an qu'il se nourrit de viande crue... j'ai bien essayé les légumes, pas moyen. 

Il a 14 ans, et de nombreuses pathologies. Je ne pense pas qu'il vive encore très longtemps, mais sait-on jamais...

C'est mauvais de ne manger que de la viande et des os ? De temps en temps des oeufs, il adore, et un petit bout de jambon pour prendre les médocs.

----------


## BebeStane62

90% des gamelles ici, ne contiennent que de la viande et des os


Ils ont des fruits quand j'en mange, et des légumes quand je fais de la soupe. Parfois des haricots verts quand monsieur s'en fait...
Ce n'est pas grave qu'il ne mange "que" ça

----------


## borneo

D'accord. Des fruits ou des haricots verts, ça le fait rigoler  ::  ... déjà que le gras du poulet, c'est la chatonne qui le mange.

----------


## mimine

> Une question aux barfeuses : comment faire accepter autre chose que la viande à un chien qui y a pris goût ?
> 
>  C'est mauvais de ne manger que de la viande et des os ? De temps en temps des oeufs, il adore, et un petit bout de jambon pour prendre les médocs.


Borneo, excuses moi mais je ne comprends pas très bien ta question  :: 

Pourquoi cela serait-il mauvais pour le chien de manger des os charnus ?

Eros mange des os charnus tous les jours (poulet, cuisse de dinde, poitrine d'agneau, de veau) et ça ne pose aucun souci, bien au contraire.

----------


## BebeStane62

> Borneo, excuses moi mais je ne comprends pas très bien ta question 
> 
> Pourquoi cela serait-il mauvais pour le chien de manger des os charnus ?
> 
> Eros mange des os charnus tous les jours (poulet, cuisse de dinde, poitrine d'agneau, de veau) et ça ne pose aucun souci, bien au contraire.


En fait la question est : " est ce grave si le chien ne mange QUE ça (viande /os charnus) et pas de légumes/fruits/compléments ?"

----------


## mimine

> En fait la question est : " est ce grave si le chien ne mange QUE ça (viande /os charnus) et pas de légumes/fruits/compléments ?"


ben à ce compte là c'est du RAW FEEDING et pas du BARF mais y'a plein de chiens qui ont ce régime alimentaire et qui se portent comme un charme  ::

----------


## borneo

D'accord pour le raw feeding, alors  :: 


J'ai trouvé un truc du tonnerre pour mon vieux chien qui a parfois des baisses de moral : la queue de porc. Il lui a bien fallu 15 minutes pour en venir à bout, et maintenant, il a vraiment l'air heureux.  ::

----------


## mimine

> D'accord pour le raw feeding, alors 
> 
> 
> J'ai trouvé un truc du tonnerre pour mon vieux chien qui a parfois des baisses de moral : la queue de porc. Il lui a bien fallu 15 minutes pour en venir à bout, et maintenant, il a vraiment l'air heureux.


quand on a la chance d'en trouver entière, c'est le top ... ça les occupe vraiment longtemps

----------


## borneo

Trouvé à Carrouf, 1,80€ le kilo.

----------


## Poupoune 73

dites, je m'as trompée dans les rations j'ai décongelé trop de viande, j'ai peur qu'elle se perde... puis-je recongeler et leur donner une fois redécongelée? c'est du hâchis de cheval, ça me ferait vraiment mal de balancer, il doit en rester 200g, et à 8€/kg  :: 
encore merci à bbstane pour ses réponses!

----------


## mimine

> dites, je m'as trompée dans les rations j'ai décongelé trop de viande, j'ai peur qu'elle se perde... puis-je recongeler et leur donner une fois redécongelée? c'est du hâchis de cheval, ça me ferait vraiment mal de balancer, il doit en rester 200g, et à 8€/kg 
> encore merci à bbstane pour ses réponses!


Si tu peux, laisses la faisander un peu au frais ... ça n'en sera que meilleur  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

ce morceau de viande est au frigo depuis mardi soir, donc oui ça commence à faire... je peux recongeler ou pas? il m'en faut que 50g/j et mon copain est cuisinier, il est très à cheval sur l'hygiène la chaine du froid toussa...

----------


## mimine

> ce morceau de viande est au frigo depuis mardi soir, donc oui ça commence à faire... je peux recongeler ou pas? il m'en faut que 50g/j et mon copain est cuisinier, il est très à cheval sur l'hygiène la chaine du froid toussa...


les chiens adorent les morceaux faisandés  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

bon ben après 2 semaines de BARF je suis ravie:
- je me suis trouvée un mini congelo de 2004 à 60€ sur le mauvais coin qui marche très bien et qui me suffit pour 2 petits chiens
- malgré une ration double par rapport aux croq sans céréales ils font une micro déjection/j
- pas de diahrée bien que je sois allée un peu vite en besogne (pas de phase de désintox, abats dès le 1er repas, mélange de viandes)
- le poil de ma chienne est vraiment superbe, doux et brillant, mais/et encore plus fourni
- les 2 se régalent
- j'ai eu de la chance dans mes recherches de fournisseurs mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé de bon plan pour la ration de viande (à part de la volaille 1er prix, mais bonjour les conditions de vie) 
par contre ma chienne qui pesait 3,2kg en octobre pour les vaccins est descendue à 3kg (elle mange 100g/j) je vais surveiller mais si elle continue à maigrir je lui donne 3,5 ou 4% du poids de forme?
le barf c'est une grosse prise de tête au départ mais ça roule vite  ::  il suffit de se prendre 1h ou 2 et de préparer ses sachets qu'on décongèle au fur et à mesure

----------


## BebeStane62

::

----------


## olivia42

je viens vers vous pour vous demander des conseils
voila maintenant 15 jours que j'ai en FA une caniche de 15 ans adorable 
le soucie ses qu'elle a la peau sur les os
elle est trés faible
et a de gros soucie de dents abcès tellement important que le pu lui coule par le nez
cette petit puce et bien sur sous traitement et ont doit lui extraire toutes ses dans mais pour l'instant elle est beaucoup trop faible pour supporter une anesthésie

elle a beaucoup de mal a manger ses croquettes (a cause de ses dents qui la fond souffrir )et ne reprend pas des forces

d’où ma question :
esque je peut lui faire manger du riz+ sack
des pâtes avec de la viande blanche

svp qui pourrai me donner des idée de menue tout en sachant qu'elle ne peut pas mâcher  merci

----------


## Columba

En viandes tu peux essayer le Dogador, c'est de la carcasse de volailles broyée, donc ta puce aura un apport de calcium/phosphore équilibré, sans qu'elle n'ait besoin de croquer des os crus. Auquel tu peux ajouter abâts, viandes diverses sans os, et un peu de fruits/légumes mixés + complément. Pour ma chienne qui est assez âgée (11 ans) c'est 2 cuillère à soupe d'huile végétale de 1ère pression à froid (colza, olive, lin etc) + levure de bière + une poudre à base de plantes et d'algues que j'ai trouvé un magasin bio. On lui donne aussi des oeufs entiers crus quelques fois dans la semaine. Les céréales ne sont pas nécessaires, mais tu peux aussi lui en donner en moindre proportion que la viande qui doit être l'aliment de base.

----------


## olivia42

merci Aurore45

----------


## MuzaRègne

J'ai refait mon post "alim : comment choisir ?" pour rajouter des recettes de ration ménagère, et pas grand chose (juste une présentation) sur le BARF vu que ça serait un peu long, j'ai renvoyé à ce topic, plutôt.
Ca va ou j'ai oublié des trucs ? Si vous pensez à d'autres trucs que je pourrais aborder ? Mais je veux pas que ça soit trop technique non plus, c'est fait pour que mr-mme tout le monde y trouve des réponses directement.
Merkidvotraide  :Big Grin:

----------


## skapounkette

Perso je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec ça: -- : danger si les os ne  sont pas adaptés (pas assez charnus, taille pas adaptée au format du  chien), adaptation à chaque chien souvent nécessaire (proportion viande /  os / légumes ...)

Pour les aspects négatifs, j'aurais + insisté sur le côté "logistique" que cela représente, surtout si l'on a plusieurs chiens et qu'ils sont de taille moyenne/grande ainsi que sur l'organisation nécessaire au départ pour trouver des fournisseurs de viande de qualité à des prix raisonnables.

Après, si cela est possible, je pense qu'en + de renvoyer vers ce post, il serait bien (et surtout + clair pour ceux qui veulent se lancer ou qui cherchent + d'infos) de mettre ce lien: http://www.barf.ch/barf/.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Tu as raison voilà j'ai rajouté - par contre je laisse ce que j'avais déjà mis parce que ... c'est vrai  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## skapounkette

> Tu as raison voilà j'ai rajouté - par contre je laisse ce que j'avais déjà mis parce que ... c'est vrai  .


Oui c'est vrai, c'est juste que ça me semblait "évident" et logique en fait mais effectivement ça vaut peut être la peine d'être précisé :-)

----------


## delphine07

je voudrais trouver du poisson un peu gras ? j' ai le choix entre hareng (et il me semble qu'ils adorent), merlan, ou sardines lequel ?

----------


## Kybou!

Hareng sans hésitation !

----------


## MuzaRègne

Le maquereau sinon c'est bien et pas cher !

----------


## inari

Je sais qu'on est dans la partie chiens mais bon. Ça fait déjà un long moment que j'aimerais essayer le BARF pour les chats mais je peux pas vu que j'en ai un qui est incapable de manger autre chose que des croquettes. Par contre l'autre je lui donne régulièrement de la viande crue (filet de dinde ou de poulet et abats) en friandises et il adore ça. Du coup hier j'ai tenté un pilon de poulet pour voir s'il était capable de manger des os charnus et de se débrouiller seul avec ça et ... Échec ! Le pauvre il m'a fait tellement de peine à passer l'aprem à trainer son pilon sans arriver à le manger que je lui ai découpé, du coup il a même pas touché à l'os. 
Ceux qui donnent du BARF à leurs chats, ils arrivent à manger les vôtres ??

----------


## MuzaRègne

Si c'est du pilon je coupe les os, sinon, entier je donne du plus petit : de la caille (gosses de riches  ::  !), de l'aile de poulet (os parfois coupé suivant la taille),côtes,  colonne vertébrale coupée longitudinalement ... à vue de nez je sais ce qu'ils sont capables de manger (enfin, ce qu'ils daignent manger ....) et je coupe en fonction. Des fois ils ont décidé d'être cons, et ils n'en veulent pas quand même  :: .

----------


## inari

Ahahaha oui ben les miens étant pas des lumières..... ::  Et tu enlève la peau ? parce que ça avait l'air de le perturber la peau... Cte tête qu'il me faisait genre "c'est quoi cette torture y'a du poulet sous mon nez mais j'arrive pas le manger !! Moooooooman stp !!!!"

----------


## delphine07

> Hareng sans hésitation !


merci je vais rester sur ça pour le moment alors puis je pourrais alterner

----------


## Poupoune 73

@ muzarègne: dans les avantages du BARF, je rajouterais que c'est parfois + écologique. les croq venaient d'amérique du nord, les produits BARF (viande, abats, os charnus, oeufs, fruits/légumes) viennent du département de résidence, donc au niveau de l'empreinte carbone ça n'a rien à voir
après 2 mois de BARF je suis très satisfaite, par contre malgré des rations de 3,5% du poids de forme mes chiens ont énormément maigri -ils sont retombés à leur poids "sortie de fourrière" (adoptés adultes et stérilisés). ma chienne est passée de 3,3kg à 2,8kg elle mange 115g/j, mon chien est passé de 6,3 à 5,8 et mange 220g. ils mangent tous les jours: un ou 2 cous de poulets, abats de boeuf (coeur/foie/rognons/cervelle en alternance de mois en mois), pomme/épinard/navet, chutes de découpe de boeuf, huile saumon/colza en alternance, un oeuf de temps en temps. je n'ose pas donner plus, sur le forum barf.ch ils disent que ça peut être too much pour les reins... qu'est-ce que je n'ai pas fait comme il faut? parce que mes parents viennent en juin et là on va tabler sur des gros efforts physiques, genre 20-25km de marche /jour... bref comment suppléer aux dépenses énergétiques?

----------


## moonshine

perso mes chiens aussi ont maigri avec le passage au barf, j'ai juste augmenté les quantité. Il faut aussi veiller à ce qu'il y est assez de graisse (gras et viande grasse) j'ai un adulte qui est à 6%!! 
tu peux aussi leur donner de l'huile de saumon en plus des autres huiles

----------


## MuzaRègne

> @ muzarègne: dans les avantages du BARF, je rajouterais que c'est parfois + écologique. les croq venaient d'amérique du nord, les produits BARF (viande, abats, os charnus, oeufs, fruits/légumes) viennent du département de résidence, donc au niveau de l'empreinte carbone ça n'a rien à voir


Hah ui c'est vrai, c'est une bonne idée de le faire figurer, par contre j'ai déjà demandé la fermeture du sujet, faut que je réclame encore qu'on me le re-mette en post it vu que ça a été viré (je m'en étais pas rendu compte - je sais pas si c'était intentionnel ou pas ?), j'ose pas trop en rajouter encore ... ><

----------


## skapounkette

Perso je trouve ça vraiment tiré par les cheveux l'argument écologique... Je doute fort que la majorité des barfeurs donnent de la viande qui viennent de leur département de résidence (à moins d'avoir une traçabilité totale depuis l'endroit où l'animal est né puis a été élevé et abattu).
 En + de ça on pointe du doigt l'industrie de la viande comme étant l'une des + polluantes et consommatrices de matières premières donc c'est assez contradictoire... Ceci dit je suis bien d'accord que la production de croquettes n'est pas mieux mais honnêtement ça ne me semble pas être un argument recevable (après ce n'est que mon avis  :Smile: ).

Pour ce qui est des chiens qui maigrissent: les 3,5% du poids de forme sont donnés à titre indicatif et doivent être adaptés à chaque chien. Pour mon croisé BA (qui était arrivé très maigre de fourrière) on m'avait conseillé de rajouter chaque jour du gras de boeuf (100 gr je crois) dans sa gamelle et ça a été très efficace pour le remettre en état !

----------


## -Orl-

Bonjour,

Je réfléchie pour me mettre au BARF pour mes deux toutous car ma chienne est très difficile niveau croquettes (et du coup elle est très mince) et fini rarement sa gamelle mais elle mange sans soucis les restes de nos repas que l'on lui donne.

Mais voilà je me pose quelques questions notamment :

Je me demandais, est-ce que le jeun de départ (j'ai lu qu'avant de commencer le BARF il fallait faire 24 à 48h de jeun) est nécessaire et obligatoire ?
Cela m'embête car ma chienne étant très mince et mangeant peu, je pense que ce serait mauvais pour elle de jeuner.

Est-ce que cela est intéressant niveau prix de passer au BARF par rapport aux croquettes ?
Sachant que le sac de 15kg me coût 50€ et qu'il doit durer à peu prêt un mois pour un toutou. Et que mes chiens pèsent environs 28 et 22kg.

Ensuite pour en venir aux ingrédients, j'ai lu qu'il fallait ajouter des herbes et des algues, ou en trouve t-on et à quoi ça correspond ?
Concernant les huiles, on peut rester sur la même ou il faut varier ?

Et surtout, le point qui m'inquiète, quels sont les os que l'on peut donner à nos chiens sans risque ???

Merci à vous !

----------


## skapounkette

Quelques réponses:
- Pour le jeun: je ne l'ai pas fait mais j'ai veillé à bien donner uniquement du poulet + carottes pendant la 1ere semaine.
- Pour le prix: ça dépend énormément des fournisseurs que tu vas trouver dans ton coin et de la place que tu as pour stocker! Perso je me fournis uniquement en supermarché pour l'instant et ça me revient à 150 euros / mois pour 2 chiens de 40 et 45 kgs. Si je pouvais stocker + et commander en grosse quantité sur le net, je pourrais diviser ce prix par 2.
- Pour les compléments: il faut rajouter de temps en temps des algues (que tu peux trouver en magasin bio ou sur z*oplus par exemple), de la levure de bière, du vinaigre de cidre... tout cela se trouve facilement.
- Pour les huiles: c'est mieux de varier, perso je tourne avec huiles de colza, de noix, de pépins de raisins, de chanvre et de saumon.
- Pour les os: il faut donner uniquement des os CHARNUS c'est à dire avec de la viande autour et surtout CRUS. Tu peux donner par exemple des cuisses de poulet, des cous de poulet, des côtes d'agneaux.... bref, tout os qui est entouré de viande.

Je te conseille de faire un tour sur ce site où tu devrais trouver toutes les réponses à tes questions et plein d'infos utiles: http://www.barf.ch/barf/

----------


## -Orl-

Ok, j'éviterais donc le jeun car ma chienne est déjà trop mince.

Je voulais savoir, pour le poulet par exemple qu'elle sont les morceaux que l'on peut donner ?
J'ai lu le cou, les cuisses, ensuite les autres os de poulet sont trop dangereux ? Pour le reste du poulet je donne juste la viande sans les os ?
Pour ce qui est légume, je passe cela au mixeur ? Ou tu coupes ça en petit bout (j'ai peur que mes chiens trient et ne mange que la viande) ?

Pour ce qui est du stockage j'ai un grand congélateur donc ça ne devrait pas être un soucis.
Quand tu dis commander en gros quantité sur le net tu penses à quel site en particulier ?

Pour les algues je ne savais même pas que l'on pouvait en trouvée sur Zo*plus je regarderais pour ma prochaine commande.
Quand tu dis de temps en temps pour les algues, la levure de bière, etc..., tu penses à quelle fréquence ?

Merci beaucoup pour les renseignements.

----------


## skapounkette

Pour le poulet je sais que beaucoup de barfeurs donnent des carcasses entières, perso je me limite pour l'instant aux cuisses et ailes.

Les légumes moi je les mixe crus (mélange de carottes, navets, céleri branche...) et je donne chaque jour l'équivalent d'une cuillère à soupe par chien.

Les algues j'en donne environ 2-3 fois par semaine, même chose pour la levure de bière. Après, je donne 1 fois par semaine un oeuf entier cru (avec la coquille) et 1 yaourt nature.

Le site où tu peux commander en grosse quantité c'est celui-ci : http://www.st-laurent.fr/pages/vitamines.php Je sais qu'il vaut mieux éviter tout ce qui est viande broyée car ils rajoutaient des farines dedans mais si tu leur demandes par mail ils peuvent t'envoyer les compositions des différents produits qu'ils vendent.

Après, je te conseille vivement de regarder sur le site dont j'avais mis le lien dans mon message précédent car là je te réponds surtout par rapport à ce que moi je fais  :Smile:

----------


## delphine07

.

----------


## borneo

Une question : que pensez-vous du dogador ?



Mon teckel (décédé) croquait des cuisses de poulet, et je donnais du poulet sans os à ma lhassa apso à qui il manque des dents.

Maintenant, je lui donne du boeuf de chez carrefour (2€ le kilo) que je coupe en petits morceaux et que je mets par portions au congélateur. Je me dis que pour elle, le dogador serait peut-être bien ?

Des avis ?

----------


## mimine

> Une question : que pensez-vous du dogador ?
> 
> 
> 
> Mon teckel (décédé) croquait des cuisses de poulet, et je donnais du poulet sans os à ma lhassa apso à qui il manque des dents.
> 
> Maintenant, je lui donne du boeuf de chez carrefour (2€ le kilo) que je coupe en petits morceaux et que je mets par portions au congélateur. Je me dis que pour elle, le dogador serait peut-être bien ?
> 
> Des avis ?


je n'aime pas ce mélange tout prêt de viandes parce que tu ne contrôles RIEN dans la composition : ni l'origine des viandes, ni la proportion d'os.
Si tu rajoutes de la viande sans os ça peut être une solution pour ta chienne à qui il manque des dents par contre  ::

----------


## odrey13

et pour des petits chiens qui ne peuvent pas ronger des os , et qui n'aiment pas les abats , on peut quand meme les mettre au barf ?

----------


## mimine

> et pour des petits chiens qui ne peuvent pas ronger des os , et qui n'aiment pas les abats , on peut quand meme les mettre au barf ?


le petit chien en question ne peut pas manger d'os ? problème de dent ? 

Dans le BARF on ne donne pas dans la ration d'os à ronger.... uniquement des os charnus, qui sont bien entourés de viande et qui apportent les minéraux nécessaires et ont une action "brosse à dent" efficace.

Si ton chien n'a pas les capacités pour manger des os charnus (soucis de dents, gingivite) il est possible alors de lui donner de la viande broyée (DOGADOR entre autres) tout en sachant que :
- tu ne peux pas maîtriser la proportion viande / os dans le mélange
- tu perds tout l'intérêt des os charnus (nettoyer les dents et occuper le chien)

----------


## odrey13

ben chihuahua de 1K5 qui n'a pas la force de broyer un os et une vieille chienne mais elle c different , elle a un souci de coeur aussi donc alimentation controlée mais elle n'a presque plus de dents . 
oui voilà j'avais pensé au dogador mais apparemment c pas top donc je me demande si c pas mieux de les laisser aux croquettes

----------


## Darlow

J'ai voulu donner à mes chiens (qui aiment en général tout) un repas tel que mentionné pour les barfeurs débutants: escalope de poulet et carottes. Aucun n'en a voulu, ils ont machouillé un bout, puis se sont détournés de leur gamelle. J'ai retenté le soir, ils n'ont même pas pris un bout. J'ai insisté le lendemain, rien à faire, ils n'y ont pas touché... Pourtant ils avaient faim, ma chienne pleurait devant sa gamelle... 
Au bout du 3ème jour, j'ai laissé tomber, je leur ai redonné leur croquettes, ils était super contents...
J'ai trouvé ça très bizarre car ils ne sont vraiment pas compliqués d'habitude, mais là c'était niet, ni l'un ni l'autre!  :: 
Ca existe des chiens qui n'aiment pas la viande crue et ne l'accepte jamais? Je ne me voyais pas insister des jours et des semaines non plus... Est-ce que je peux tenter de commencer avec une autre viande, et dans ce cas laquelle?

----------


## odrey13

ta question m'interesse car j'ai  mes chiennes qui n'aiment pas les abats deja , puis j'ai une chienne qui n'aime pas la viande crue mais cuite oui  ::

----------


## moonshine

on peut en effet motiver les chiens en cuisant un petit peu la viande et les abats, ensuite on diminue progressivement le temps de cuisson.

----------


## Taysa

Au debut quand j'ai sorti une cote de porc devant mes chiennes je vous dis pas leur tronche ! Elles l'ont manger juste parcequ'elles lnt vu un copaine le faire, bon oki c'est pas un repas de barfeur mais c'etait pour dire que des fois des chiens habituer aux croq effectivement ne mange pas la viande crue :|

----------


## Poupoune 73

mes terriers de 3 et 6kg n'ont jamais fait d'histoire pour le barf^^ un cou de poulet est destroy en 5 sec maxi
pour les abats j'ai vu sur le forum du barf que c'était pas grave, vu que dans la nature ce sont uniquement les chefs qui y ont droit (se servent en premiers des meilleurs morceux), la plupart des individus n'y ont pas accès

----------


## MuzaRègne

> pour les abats j'ai vu sur le forum du barf que c'était pas grave, vu que dans la nature ce sont uniquement les chefs qui y ont droit (se servent en premiers des meilleurs morceux), la plupart des individus n'y ont pas accès


 ::   ::  ...

----------


## Poupoune 73

Faut pas oublier que dans la nature, seuls les individus au sommet de la hiérarchie ont la possibilité de trier ce qu'ils mangent (parce qu'ils sont en premier). Et ils mangent les abats en premier.
Les autres mangent les restes.

Donc la règle qu'on a pris comme habitude de donner est comme l'alimentation d'un alfa. Alors que le 90% du pack n'en touche quasi jamais, même un petit morceau...

écrit par la modo de barf.ch...
bon après moi j'ai la chan ce d'avoir des loulous qui aiment tout et digèrent tout donc...

----------


## MuzaRègne

On n'est pas là pour discuter de l'organisation sociale du loup, mais cette vision statique de la meute n'est pas conforme à la réalité. Ton explication laisse entendre que certains individus mangeraient "bien" toute leur vie, d'autres seraient condamnés aux "restes" toute leur vie - c'est faux, les jeunes se dispersent (plus ou moins tôt selon l'abondance de nourriture), une meute est en constante évolution avec l'arrivée de nouveaux petits et la dispersion des plus grands qui partent former leur propre meute, on ne peut pas décrire ça comme tu le fais.

----------


## Poupoune 73

non tu as mal lu, ce n'est pas mon explication mais celle de la modo du forum barf  ::  sur lequel tu es inscrite aussi d'ailleurs

bref pour les abats, peut-être les mixés et les camoufler dans autre chose? genre jaune d'oeuf, huile, émincé de viande...

----------


## chupachup

J'ai acheté des sardines à Diego. Monsieur qui mange du crotin de poney à longueur de temps m'a regardé d'un air dégouté genre "ça pue, c'est dégueu et ça glisse. Burk a veut pas"
Je l'ai coupé en petits bouts... Même regard dédaigneux et dégouté.
Je crois que j'ai acheté 1kg de sardine pour rien.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Fais les cuire, pas mal de chiens ont du mal avec le poisson cru.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> j'avais pensé au dogador mais apparemment c pas top donc je me demande si c pas mieux de les laisser aux croquettes


J'ai un chien sans aucune dent au BARF = moitié dogador, moitié viande hachée (boeuf, porc, également un peu de foie ou coeur découpés en micro-bouts de temps en temps) + un peu de purée de légumes/huile/levure, ça va très bien. A part l'aspect mastication qui manque (ça va être dur sans dents ....  ::  ), c'est du BARF classique.

----------


## odrey13

merci !

----------


## Poupoune 73

bon mon seau d'orijen tirant à sa fin, je repasse les roquets au BARF *mode prise de tête on*
ma chienne pèse 3kg et mange 60g/j d'orijen, mon chien pèse 6,3kg et mange 100g/j d'orijen soit 2% du poids de forme; les 2 sont stérilisés. lors de ma précédents expérience ils avaient bien maigri alors qu'ils sont déjà très secs.
donc la question à 1000F c'est: combien je dois donner de quoi à chaque? et au niveau des lipides? parce que je pars sur 4% du poids de forme mais je sais qu'ils vont perdre, surtout avec l'arrivée de la mauvaise saison. j'ai acheté ce complément alimentaire http://www.amikinos.fr/index.php?pag...t=22&details=3
ensuite je verrai pour du gras de boeuf, mais je m'interroge sur les quantités journalières ou le % de ration à donner?
merci d'éclairer ma lanterne!

----------


## skapounkette

La graisse de boeuf ça marche très bien, j'en ai donné à mon chien qui est arrivé très maigre d'Espagne quand je l'ai adopté (il était en fourrière). Pour te donner une idée: il pèse aujourd'hui 37 kgs et à l'époque je lui donnais 100 gr de graisse par jour en + de sa ration.

Après pour le reste et les quantités de nourriture à donner à tes chiens je ne voudrais pas dire de bêtise, le mieux est que tu ailles sur le forum du BARF je pense.

----------


## Poupoune 73

combien pesait ton loulou quand tu l'as adopté? c'est juste pour avoir une idée de la portion de gras à donner  ::

----------


## skapounkette

Il devait faire à peine 30 kilos, on lui voyait bien les os des côtés et la colonne vertébrale (c'est celui de mon avatar d'ailleurs).

----------


## mimine

attention quand même avec le gras : chaque chien a sa propre tolérance. Trop de gras peut engendrer des selles très molles à diarrhéiques. Donc prudence et allez y par doses progressives !

----------


## Antartica

> et pour des petits chiens qui ne peuvent pas ronger des os , et qui n'aiment pas les abats , on peut quand meme les mettre au barf ?


à mon sens, et de manière générale, une ration fraîche quelle qu'elle soit, et de viande, sera toujours + adaptée qu'une ration industrielle... donc je te dirais de foncer!

tu peux varier les viandes sans os (porc, poulet, dinde, et si les finances suivent, de temps en temps, cheval, boeuf, poissons, abats -une fois par semaine, tous les 10jours en petites quantités pour les abats-), varier également les compléments, les rares fruits et légumes que tu donneras!

et, pour remplacer le calcium des os que ta chienne ne pourra pas manger, tu peux broyer des coquilles d'oeufs (les réduire en poudre), et incorporer ça au mélange donné! je ne sais pas à quel point ça remplace de manière équivalente les os, mais ça remplace! 

à mon sens, que tu positif! ;-)

----------


## Poupoune 73

dites, sur les forums de barf il y a des menus type, je vois qu'il y a du yaourt (pour les probiotiques), que donnez-vous et en quelle quantité? j'ai donné 2 càs de yaourt de brebis pendant 2 repas, j'ai pas osé donner de la vache... comment ça se passe chez vous? 
ils disent de donner du varech et de la luzerne aussi en complément, où trouver ça? vous en donnez? pas de magasin bio ou diététique dans mon trou...

----------


## mimine

les compléments alimentaires sont facultatifs et optionnels : ce n'est pas une obligation, si ton chien n'en a pas il ne sera pas moins beau ou en moins bonne santé que les autres BARFeurs ^^

Ici je donne les "classiques" : levure de bière, farine d'algues (pour la pigmentation), huile de colza.
Une fois par an une petite cure de probiotiques (pour humains) histoire de rebooster la flore intestinale et zou !

----------


## Poupoune 73

justement c'est quoi exactement de la farine d'algue? que faut-il que je cherche en magasin? les compléments j'imagine que c'ets purement psychologique, ça pour rassurer les apprentis barfeurs comme moi^^

@antartica: tu avais mentionné des compléments pour rebooster le poil je trouve plus ton intervention si tu pouvais me redonner ça...

----------


## mimine

la farine d'algues ... c'est des algues réduites en poudre très fine  :: 
je la prends sur zooplus : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/co...e_chien/131751

C'est pas cher, pas besoin d'en mettre beaucoup et ça dure longtemps. Ca un effet très rapide sur la pigmentation du poil.

Sinon je trouve (après deux ans de BARF) que les compléments sont plus efficaces donnés en cures qu'en continu .. 

Effectivement, comme tu le dis, souvent les gens débutants ont peur que le régime ne soit pas équilibré et compensent en donnant des compléments, ça rassure.
Mais rapidement on se rend compte que ça ne présente pas d'intérêt particulier d'en donner tout le temps et de varier beaucoup (sauf cas spécifiques).

----------


## skapounkette

Mimine: tu prends lesquels comme probiotiques? 

Sinon pour les compléments je donne à peu près la même chose : levure de bière, huiles (colza, pépins de raisins, noix,saumon), vinaigre de cidre, algues, œufs et yaourts.

----------


## mimine

je prends du PROBIOLOG (30 gélules pour 9€ en pharmacie). Je donne une gélule par jour pendant un mois, à l'approche de l'hiver.

----------


## mimine

Je connais une personne qui a une spitz naine ainsi que des phalènes et qui les nourris aux poussins (entre autres, elle donne de la viande aussi) : tout se passe bien, ses chiens adorent et sont en pleine forme.

Pour moi donner du 50% viande et 50% croquettes n'a aucun intérêt et même niveau digestif serait une hérésie, surtout dans le même repas ou la même journée : pas le même temps de digestion, pas le même intérêt nutritionnel ..

Les poussins peuvent tout à fait être donnés au chien, par contre comme ils sont très pauvres en graisses ils ont un effet "asséchant" sur les chiens, donc prévoir (si elle ne veut pas manger autre chose) de donner un peu d'huile végétale (colza) ou animale (saumon) en complément pour apporter les lipides nécessaires.

Sinon ce sont d'excellentes proies complètes, les meilleures qu'on puisse avoir : tu peux en donner sans risque !

----------


## mimine

mais j'avais bien compris, cependant tu peux en donner aux deux hein .. LOL

Pour la quantité de poussins tu te bases sur le % de poids vif de tes chats et tu regardes quelle quantité ça fait : si tu dois leur en donner 2,5 tu en donnes trois par exemple (vu que c'est moins riche).

Pour l'huile privilégier celle de colza et de saumon, après tu peux saupoudrer de levure de bière pour rendre la ration appétente et donner un beau poil.

Normalement si l'été tu donnes à manger en intérieur, ça ne devrait pas poser de souci, quitte à donner plus de repas dans la journée pour moins de quantité à chaque repas.

----------


## mimine

pour les chats, tout dépend la silhouette qu'ils ont : s'ils sont minces tu pars sur 3-4%. S'ils sont dodus tu pars sur 2%.
Et après bien évidemment tu ajustes en fonction de l'évolution des choses ..

je t'ai mis en PJ une fiche faite par le site TRIBU CARNIVORE très simple et complète.

----------


## D-elphine

actuellement de bonnes promos dans les centres leclerc sur la viande (je ne mange pas de viande, j' ai du passer pour une folle avec tout ce que j' ai pris mais les loulous m'ont dit merci ce matin juste à leur mine devant les gamelles  ::  )

----------


## D-elphine

> interrogations du soir bonsoir
> Dapres le calcul jaurais du donné 3 proies a chacun (un poussin pesant unz 40aine de grammes, le gros chat etant facilement rond et le petit aussi mais en croissance). Mais voilz, ils ont miaulé toutz la journée et resultat ont eu beaucoup plus ...
> 
> Ils sont portes sur la nourriture cest certain, mais piur lzs croquettes ils nont pas de gamelles, que des jeux, balles etc. La ils mangent tout en une fois.
> 
> Comment dois je proceder ? ai-je mal calculé ?


je vois que personne n' a répondu mais j' ai envie de te dire vas y au pif, si les animaux ont faim tu donnes plus et parfois ils vont pas manger toute la ration, faut pas trop calculer mais se fier à eux (sauf si tu vois qu'ils grossissent trop).

----------


## D-elphine

pour les crottes normalement ils font moins, je ne donne pas uniquement de la viande à mes chiens donc je ne peux pas te dire (ils ne font pas bcp de crottes et elles sont très bien moulées) mais je les nourris en sorte de mix: 1 ou 2 repas de viande par semaine, le reste c'est croquettes avec suppléments mais ça leur va bien et du coup ils digèrent pas mal de choses très bien.

par contre 20 poussins pour 2 chats je trouve ça énorme, peut être qu'il faudrait donner quelque chose d'un peu + gras en échange de la volaille. mais ne te fis pas trop à moi car je n' ai aucune notion  de quantité  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Les poussins ça sèche vachement les chiens/chats car pas gras du tout. Il faut ajouter de la viande (muscle et gras) chez moi les chats mangent toute sorte de viande et quand c'est journée "poussins" c'est 3/jour par chat

les selles sont petites et non odorantes

----------


## Taysa

Quel interet de faire barf / croquettes ?! 

Avec ca aucune ration n'est etabli convenablement et cela detraque les intestins perso soit on donne de bonnes croquettes dans ce cas pas de complement soit on barf

----------


## mimine

> actuellement de bonnes promos dans les centres leclerc sur la viande (je ne mange pas de viande, j' ai du passer pour une folle avec tout ce que j' ai pris mais les loulous m'ont dit merci ce matin juste à leur mine devant les gamelles  )


on est pas VG mais la tête de la caissière vendredi quand on a fait le plein de viande en promo (5 barquettes de chaque viande en promotion)  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

perso Eros est au BARF 6 jours sur 7, le dimanche il a un repas avec croquettes et pâtée, car je tiens à ce qu'il reste habitué à une alimentation industrielle de qualité (boîte Lukullus et croquettes Nutrivet)..

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Mes chiens ont mangé pendant quasi 1 an moitié barf moitié crok. Viande le matin et crok le soir... Tout allait bien. Bon maintenant ils seraient capables de me les faire manger moi même mes crok par contre lol

----------


## mimine

moi tout est bon à manger, je préfère que son système digestif reste habitué à de l'industriel de qualité, on sait jamais si j'ai besoin de le faire garder ou qu'une rupture de stock en viande arrive ...

----------


## D-elphine

> moi tout est bon à manger, je préfère que son système digestif reste habitué à de l'industriel de qualité, on sait jamais si j'ai besoin de le faire garder ou qu'une rupture de stock en viande arrive ...


exactement, aucun problème digestif à déplorer et ils sont contents (car même si un jour comme hier c'est canard, le lendemain croquettes, ils ne boudent pas, ils ne boudent rien !), de plus au risque de "choquer" (dans ce monde où on calcule tout lol) je ne calcule rien, tout au pif en fonction de ce que je vois, aucun problème de carence, j' ai des chiens âgés et + jeunes, élevés pour certains depuis tout petits comme ça, grande race ou petite: pas de problème de croissance ou autre. 
qui peut encore croire que nous avons besoin (car c'est pareil en alimentation humaine) de tout mesurer, contrôler et calculer, enfin je fonctionne comme ça et ça leur va bien.

----------


## odrey13

je me tate de plus en plus ... la plupart de mes chiennes n'aiment pas les croquettes que je leur donne en plus, pourtant j'ai essayé plein de marques de qualité , proposées sur le post des croquettes . 
Est ce que quelqu'un qui a l'habitude de donner du barf pourrais me conseiller comment commencer ? Je sais qu'il y a un site ou c'est ex pliquer , le seul truc est que mes chiennes sont des mini , la plus petite fait 1K6 et la plus grosse 3K2 ; donc elle ne pourront pas manger les os , et j'en ai 2 qui sont tres fragiles niveau intestins , donc je me tate aussi , pensez vous qu'elle digereront mieux le barf ?

----------


## mimine

ODREY13 si tu veux m'envoyer ton adresse email en MP, j'ai fait un fichier pour aider les débutants ... notes moi précisément le gabarit (poids) de chaque chien avec son âge, je te l'envoie d'ici ce soir.

Ca t'aidera à y voir plus clair  ::

----------


## Nyunyu

> je me tate de plus en plus ... la plupart de mes chiennes n'aiment pas les croquettes que je leur donne en plus, pourtant j'ai essayé plein de marques de qualité , proposées sur le post des croquettes . 
> Est ce que quelqu'un qui a l'habitude de donner du barf pourrais me conseiller comment commencer ? Je sais qu'il y a un site ou c'est ex pliquer , le seul truc est que mes chiennes sont des mini , la plus petite fait 1K6 et la plus grosse 3K2 ; donc elle ne pourront pas manger les os , et j'en ai 2 qui sont tres fragiles niveau intestins , donc je me tate aussi , pensez vous qu'elle digereront mieux le barf ?


Pour les os, des cous de poulet ca leur est surement adapté, non?
Peut etre meme les ailes  ::  (á voir avec celles qui sont plus renseignées que moi, j'ai que des grands á la maison)

----------


## Poupoune 73

ma Xyork de 3kg mange des cous de poulet et des ailes sans souci. là c'est des rondelles de cous de pintade, l'abattoir s'est planté et j'étais en rade, ben ça a fait sauter tout le tartre des molaires!

----------


## odrey13

ah ben c super gentil merci beaucoup , 
je t'envoi mon mail en mp mimine

----------


## gipsie

> ODREY13 si tu veux m'envoyer ton adresse email en MP,  j'ai fait un fichier pour aider les débutants ... notes moi précisément  le gabarit (poids) de chaque chien avec son âge, je te l'envoie d'ici  ce soir.


Ca m’intéresse aussi je t’envoie un mp mimine.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ODREY13 si tu veux m'envoyer ton adresse email en MP,  j'ai fait un fichier pour aider les débutants ... notes moi précisément  le gabarit (poids) de chaque chien avec son âge, je te l'envoie d'ici  ce soir.


Ca mintéresse aussi je tenvoie un mp mimine.

----------


## malko

> Quel interet de faire barf / croquettes ?! 
> 
> Avec ca aucune ration n'est etabli convenablement et cela detraque les intestins perso soit on donne de bonnes croquettes dans ce cas pas de complement soit on barf


Nous on barf pas, on est à la ration ménagère le soir et croquettes le matin
Et on  y voit un intéret car pendant les beaux jours c'est souvent qu'on campe avec les chiens. Et là pas moyen de concerver la viande et autre, donc c'est croquettes. D'une part vu les chiens difficiles que j'ai, si je zappe toute croquette dans l'année, l'été je pourrai me gratter pour qu'ils en mangent, d'autre part, les mâles sont sensibles des intestins (ne sont pas détraqués par leur régime actuel et ne supportent pas le barf seul), donc si je change l'alimentation direct régulièrement, bonjour les dégâts

----------


## mimine

l'important c'est de trouver une alimentation qui convienne au chien et au propriétaire  ::

----------


## moonshine

re Mimine!!
ca n'arrive qu'avec les cous
mais bon vu que c'est ce qu'il mange 90% du temps

je pourrais peut etre essayer de ne lui donner que des cuisses de poulet

----------


## odrey13

malko02 tu leur donnes quelles croquettes a cote du barf ?

----------


## malko

les outdogs 500 entretien. les mâles les supportent très bien. On s'est tâtés ya quelques semaines de changer, mais j'ai tellement peur que ce soit à nouveau galère avec diarrhées, perte de poids et compagnie qu'en fait on reste là.
Seul Eclipse mange maison matin et soir en raison des calculs urinaires que les croquettes lui provoquent

----------


## MuzaRègne

Lu sur le forum BARF.ch ce matin :

*"50 kg de carcasse + 40 kg de viande rouge...
**j'en ai pour 3 mois d'avance (plus ou moins), pour 3 chiens [beaucerons]...pour un coût de....90 euros le tout!"*

 ::

----------


## haras-des-saules

Mi " BARF" mi corquette, un IW ca consomme bcp et c'est archi délicat à faire bouffer donc ça mange selon ses envies. 

En général elle arrive quand même à dégager  1 kg de viande ( poulet ou veau) , par jour.
La taurine necessaire à tout IW, des légume et du pain ( puisque madame refuse de consommer des féculents)

Pour celle qui posait la question , les croquettes en petites quantité ( et donc deux doses chez moi ) sont nécessaire pour maintenir mon chien en forme ... 
84 cm pour 60 kg je peux t'assurer que c'est pas énorme, c'est juste ce qu'il faut.

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

C'esi quoi IW? 

Ici je nourris 50kg de chiens et 30/32kg de chats pour 90€/mois
quasiment exclusivement de la viande, un peu de soupe ou de fruits/legumes quand j'en mange... Et un fromage qui rigole le matin pour prendre les gelules de chondro et plantes

----------


## Taysa

Irish wolfhound / levrier irlandais = IW

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Ha oki ....
j'en connais une qui barf/raw depuis son arrivée à 2 mois chez elle, elle estmagnifique

----------


## haras-des-saules

La bouffe c'est surtout selon le gout du chien , je me souviens le jour ou j'ai voulu passé la mienne au Barf ca a été la galere. 
En revanche l'amstaff, elle est trop grosse avec ca , du coup on est resté sur des croquettes light ... ( lamstaff est castré ceci explique cela je pense)

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

mes 2 chiens et les 3 de ma mère sont castrés/stéri, tout le monde est au barf/raw, personne n'est gras. C'est au maitre de nourrir correctement et de doser correctement le ratio os/muscle/gras...

----------


## D-elphine

> Lu sur le forum BARF.ch ce matin :
> 
> *"50 kg de carcasse + 40 kg de viande rouge...
> **j'en ai pour 3 mois d'avance (plus ou moins), pour 3 chiens [beaucerons]...pour un coût de....90 euros le tout!"*


j' ai quand même un doute sur la quantité et j'ai jamais compris ce que signifiait carcasse, comment ça se présente, il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de viande ? de plus je doute qu'il donne que ça, car là aucun abat, viande rouge donc pendant 3 mois ça varie pas

à moins que je crois que je viens de comprendre (lol) cette quantité a couté 90 mais ça ne signifie pas qu'il ne donne que ça pendant ses 
3 mois et si c'est dans ce sens là, ça porte à confusion et induit les gens en erreur

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

quand j'achète des carcasse à1€/kg , j'ai dessus  :le cou, la carcasse = tout le poulet sans aile ni cuisse ni blanc, ça reste relativement charnu (une carcasse pèse entre 600 et 800gr) et parfois elles contiennent les abats. y a rien à ajouter quand le chien mange une carcasse avec abats dedans .
puis poulet + viande rouge c'est équilibré avec les abats, il manque rien.
et ça sert à rien de varier de trop, enfin chez moi on varie en fonction des promos, sinon la base c'est poulet


connaissant la personne, les chiens auront tout ce qu'il faut mais sur ce forum on ne s'étale pas dessus étant donné que l'on connait le sujet.

----------


## D-elphine

ok merci pour les renseignements ur la carcasse, je viens de faire un calcul ou il semble évident que ce n'est pas la seule nourriture qu'il donne:
50 /3 chiens:   17 kgs de carcasse par chien pour 3 mois: 6 kgs par mois + 

40/3 chiens: 13 kgs de viande par chien pour 3 mois:  4,5 kgs par mois
donc 1 chien mangerait 10,5 kgs par mois pour des beaucerons  mais si c'est bien réel, dans ce cas je veux bien croire que ce soit économique de nourrir comme ça  :: 

je suis pas contre cette alimentation mais présenter comme ça vient de l' être, c'est faux, je suis sure que ces chiens ne sont pas nourris pendant + ou - 3 mois avec si peu d'aliment

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Ouai 90kg pour 3 beaucerons ca doit faire 1,5 mois de bouffe à mon avis... 

Enfin ici les 2 bulls mangent 1,1kg à eux 2 par jour (mais activitée réduite car handicapés des pattes) et les chats 700gr à eux 7. Donc je tourne à 1,8/2kg par jour ...

j'avais fait un calcul en nourrissant tout le monde aux crok sans céréales je serai ruinée /fou

----------


## D-elphine

bon ça va alors m'enfin ça lui fait à 1€ le kg ça va, j' aurai peur de donner des carcasses car mes chiens commencent à mal digérer les os (et je retrouve parfois des bouts qu'ils vomissent ce qui fait très peur !) donc j' achète des poulets entiers ou désormais je désosses ce qui me déplais mais je préfère faire comme ça.
de plus, après m' être renseignée (j' ai pas insité trop non plus) les bouchers sont pas tjs très chauds surtout quand on n'est pas client, faudrait que je vois ce que j' arrive à trouver mais pour le moment je leur laisse ce plaisir qui me ruine en viande rayon humain, je leurs donne aussi des croquettes avec céréales (ou sans, j' alterne tout) et ration ménagère (mois fréquent cependant)

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Moi je commande chez saint laurent (moins de 2€/kg de cou...) et j'ai 2 amis chevalins sur les marchés qui me donnent pas mal.

----------


## Eleonora

Bonjour,

Ca fait 3 ans que ma chienne est nourrie au BARF et tout se passe à merveille  :Smile: 

Mais j'ai une petite question sur *le BARF pour chats* (je n'ai pas trouvé de post dans la rubrique chats) ... Mes "charmants" voisins ont déménagé en laissant leur chat, une ptite mère de 10 ans que j'ai bien évidemment recueillie chez moi ... Elle n'a pas été vaccinée depuis 8 ans et en plus elle est malade et sous antibios pendant 8 jours... J'aimerais elle aussi la passer au BARF afin d'éviter tous problèmes liés aux croquettes _(d'autant plus qu'elle a du bouffer des Fr*skies depuis 10 ans ...)_, mais j'ai eu beau chercher sur le net, contrairement aux chiens, je ne trouve rien de précis sur le BARF pour les chats ...
*
Qui peux m'aider ??* 

- Clairement c'est le même principe que pour les chiens mais sans les légumes ?! 
- D'après ce que j'ai vu c'est 1/3 viande, 1/3 os charnus, 1/3 abats ?!
- On est sur 2 à 3% du poids du chat ?
- Au niveau "suppléments" comme pour les chiens ? Huile, herbes, levure de bière ?
- Pour les os, si je lui donne des ailes de poulets entières, ça va le faire ?
- Comment je procède pour la transition croquettes -> BARF ?

Merci par avance pour la louloutte qui va enfin gouter aux plaisirs d'une bonne nourriture !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Tu as tout bon. Tu fais pas de transition, tu stoppes les crok et tu donnes la viande ;-)
cous/cuisse/aile de poulet c'est niquel

----------


## Eleonora

Ok super !! Merci beaucoup  :Smile: 

Jai beaucoup de mal a l'imaginer réussir a manger une aile ou une cuisse de poulet, mais on verra bien !!

Et dernière question, par rapport a l'apport en taurine ... Théoriquement il n'y a pas besoin de suppléments ?! 

J'ai peur de mal faire avec elle ! Ça m'a l'air plus "complexe" qu'avec un chien !!

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Les miens me piquent des cuisses quand je les installe dans le congelo, je n'en retrouve rien ! ils mangent des cailles entières aussi.

Je n'ai jamais complémenté en taurine, le tout est de ne pas trop découper la viande pour éviter qu'elle ne se détériore

----------


## Eleonora

Ok, merci beaucoup pour tes réponses  ::

----------


## inari

J'ai essayé de donner des cuisses de poulet entières à un de mes chats qui mangent souvent de la viande ou du poisson cru (je peux pas passer mes chats au Barf parce qu'un des deux n'a pas d'odorat et ne mange pas de viande ) mais il arrive pas a les manger, il traîne sa cuisse pendant des heures comme un malheureux, finit par venir me miauler dans les oreilles pour bien me faire comprendre que c'est de la torture d'avoir ce poulet sans pouvoir le manger... Faut que je fasse quoi ? j'enlève la peau ? je donne plutôt des ailes ? ou j'abandonne parce que mon chat est trop neuneu ?

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

J'ai un asthmatique sans odorat, il mange parfaitement sa viande ;-)

Il est juste neuneu sinon lol, tu peux inciser quelques endroits dans la cuisse histoire qu'il voit qu'il y a de la viande dessous ;-)

----------


## inari

Ok je vais essayer ça  ::  merci amandine !
ben mon chat n'a vraiment plus d'odorat du tout (coryza chronique, destruction des muqueuses du nez, malformations des conduits des sinus et asmathique aussi...) et il ne mange que ses croquettes dans sa gamelle, des croquettes par terre il n'identifie pas ça comme de la nourriture donc il ne mange pas par ex... Le seul truc qu'il mange c'est la soupe de légume et la glace quand j'en mange. Faudrait que j'essaye pour lui de la viande mixée dans de la soupe je pense  ::

----------


## D-elphine

je poste ici car + naturel et pas de nécessité d'ouvrir un post:

pour un chiot (- de 2 semaines probablement) le lait de chèvre bio (entier ou demi écrémé ?)serait il plus naturel mais aussi adapté que le lait classique en poudre ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Non, manque de protéines : recette maison de lait maternisé chiot / chaton = lait (de chèvre oui c'est mieux) + jaune d'oeuf + huile

----------


## D-elphine

> Non, manque de protéines : recette maison de lait maternisé chiot / chaton = lait (de chèvre oui c'est mieux) + jaune d'oeuf + huile


je te remercie vraiment de ta réponse !

j' ai effectivement mis un peu de jaune dans le lait en poudre que j' ai, pas d'huile par contre (laquelle serait la mieux ? sachant que j' ai de l'huile de saumon au cas où), en fait j' ai pas mis l' oeuf entier car 1 seul chiot (770g) donc j'ai lu 1 jaune pour 600ml il est loin de les boire le crapaud et je prépare juste pour quelques repas d'avance après je jettes le surplus.
merci pour lui

----------


## MuzaRègne

Huile de saumon oui, c'est très bien, ou colza, une huile riche en oméga 3 de préférence. Sinon il ne faut pas mettre le blanc de l'oeuf qui est peu digeste cru donc va coller la diarrhée au petitou. 1 jaune pour 600 ml c'est léger, moi je mets 1 jaune pour 1 verre et c'est limite assez. 
Et tu peux rajouter un peu de miel, plus des probiotiques (si tu as de l'ultra levure ou autre en gélules, tu ouvres une gélule et tu en mets un petit peu) car sa mère devrait lui en procurer il a besoin de se constituer une flore intestinale saine.

----------


## D-elphine

j'ai bien mis que le jaune, donc 1 par jour c'est bon, je commencerai demain j' ai de tout sauf du miel.
 ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

T'embête pas ça ira déjà largement bien !
On peut voir des photos du petitou quelque part  ::  ?

----------


## D-elphine

je l' ai mis nulle part car je n'étais (suis) pas sûre qu'il survive et aussi car on a aucune idée de son type, pour le moment c'est un crapaud noir

----------


## Eleonora

Help pour le "BARF chat" !

J'ai commencé hier avec la minette que j'ai récupérée, mais ca ne se passe pas trop comme prévu ...

Quand je lui ai donné le gros bout de boeuf du midi (quasi pas coupé), elle l'a mangé sans soucis ! J'étais ravie en me disant que ça allait le faire ... Mais ca c'est compliqué avec le reste !!

Les abats (rognons de boeuf) : impossible de lui faire manger, j'ai tenté de lui couper et de lui mélanger avec un peu de thon : rien, elle a trié et mangé que le thon ...
J'ai été contrainte de mixer les rognons pour qu'elle les mange ... Mais du coup vis à vis de l'apport en taurine ça me met dans la m*rde , non ?! 
Pendant combien de temps je peux lui mixer pour l'habituer au gout et qu'elle les mange ? Est ce qu'un jour elle va les manger "tel quel" ??

Et ensuite, son aile de poulet ... Elle a eu une moitiée d'aile de poulet, et elle n'a mangé que la viande autour ... :/ Comment faire pour qu'elle mange TOUTE l'aile ?? Sinon pas d'apport en calcium ...

Parce qu'au final si elle ne mange que la viande, mais pas les abats ni les os charnus ca va être compliqué le BARF avec elle ...

Merci par avance !!!!

PS : Sûrs à 100 % pour le 1/3 viande, 1/3 abats, 1/3 os charnus ? Ca me parrait énorme en quantités d'abats du coup .. ?

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

no panic


Les abats je donne 10% grand max de la ration, mes chats mangent pas mal de broyé et n'ont pas de soucis de taurine ;-)
pour les os des ailes, ils sont qd même vachement costauds/dur, peut etre lui écraser au marteau au début (elle ne doit pas savoir l'habitude de croquer si fort) , sinon tenter les cous ;-) pour le calcium si tu lui broie les abats,broie lui une coquille d'oeuf dedans

----------


## Eleonora

Ok super, merci beaucoup de ta réponse, tu me rassures !!

Je vais finir avec les 1/3 pour tout car j'ai déjà congelé 10 sachets, et après je passerais au 10% d'abats ... Et du coup je fais 50/50 pour la viande et les os ?

Donc, si elle mange sa viande en morceaux et les abats en broyé, pas de soucis ?

Je vais tenter de casser l'aile de poulet et effectivement je passerais aux cous si jamais elle ne les mange pas ...

Tu les achètes où les cous ? Il ne me semble pas en avoir déjà vu en supermarché ...

Encore merci Amandine !! Tu me "sauves"  :Smile:   :Smile:  J'étais inquiète lol

----------


## Eleonora

Bon, c'est super compliqué avec ma minette...
Finalement elle ne mange plus du tout les abats, même mixés, ni les ailes de poulet (écrasé au marteau ou même mixé...) le seul truc qu'elle mange c'est le bout de buf... Et elle passe la journée a miauler autour de sa gamelle car elle a faim...
Donc je pense que je vais être obligée a contre cur de laisser tomber le BARF avec elle et de me rabattre sur une "bonne" marque de croquettes  :Frown: 
J'suis déçue... Mais si elle ne mange que la viande, ça ne va pas être possible niveau apports nutritionnels... :/ pfff, la chieuse !
J'suis vraiment ultra déçue qu'elle ne BARF pas...  :Frown:

----------


## Poupoune 73

tu devrais t'inscrire sur un forum spécialisé du BARF type barf.ch où d'autres pourront te faire partager leurs expériences  ::  ça serait dommage d'abandonner, d'autres propriétaires de chats ont sûrement rencontré le même problème et te diront comment ils l'ont surmonté

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Un aller retour de la viande a la poele deja pour commencer. Si elle ne mange pas d'os durant 1 mois c'est pas grave non plus...

----------


## Eleonora

Merci pour vos réponses !
Je vais tenter ça ! (Aussi bien le forum que la solution d'Amandine)
 ::

----------


## mimine

ah les chats et le BARF ... C'est compliqué parce qu'une fois qu'ils ont été habitués à la bouffe industrielle, souvent ils ne veulent plus d'une alimentation moins goûteuse (sans additifs ni exhausteurs de goût quoi)  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Les proies c'est des poussins? S'ils n'ont que ça c'est léger oui, pas assez gras aussi. File leur de la vraie viande (aile ou pilon de poulet) en plus

----------


## Adamas

Mon véto avait conseillé la courgette bouillie pour remplir l'estomac de mon gros. Il est très très très gourmand et après la stérilisation il a bien enflé  :: 
Généralement les chats aiment ça ! En tout cas mon gros ne les a pas boudées  ::

----------


## didou752

Je reviens sur ce topic après quelques années de croquettes. J'ai tenté le barf pour Pin'up quand elle était toute jeune et insouciante et elle n'avait pas été une grande fan à l'époque. Depuis elle a grandit, pris en maturité et surtout à pas encore 5 ans elle est en train de déclencher une insuffisance rénale chronique (on est au tout début).
 Jusqu'à présent elle était aux croquettes orijen, mais le véto m'a dit que j'allais devoir réduire le taux de protéines et de phosphore voir passer sur des croquettes rénales et ça j'ai pas envie.
 Du coup j'aimerais trouver une base de recette de barf/raw feeding/ration ménagere qui serait compatible avec ce nouveau souci de santé. J'ai regardé rapidement, mais je n'ai rien trouvé de probant. Si quelqu'un a une recette, un site, un livre à me conseiller je suis toute ouie.
Merci  ::

----------


## didou752

Je remonte au cas où  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

il y a un article sur BARF.CH mais le site a été hacké, il sera dispo d'ici qq jours.
En gros, ce n'est pas tant la quantité de protéines qui compte, mais leur qualité ;-)

----------


## didou752

Merci pour l'info Amandine. Je vais attendre et voir ça plus en détail  :Smile:

----------


## MuzaRègne

Tu peux demander à Poska je lui avais fait des recettes en ration ménagère. J'ai du garder ça quelque part sur mon PC mais aucune idée où, elle trouvera peut être plus facilement que moi dans mon bazar.

----------


## didou752

Je vais lui envoyer un mp alors. Merci Muzarègne  :: 

Edit: Mp envoyé et réponse déjà reçue. C'est exactement ce que je recherchais. Merci à Muzaregne et à Poska  ::

----------


## Terpsichore

Pour la ration ménagère, il y a le site Cuisine à Crocs...

----------


## didou752

Oui on m'a donné l'adresse, mais les recettes ne sont proposées que pour des chiens en bonne santé. Pour des chiens ayant des soucis de santé, aucune recette n'est disponible directement. Il doit s'agir d'une demande d'un véterinaire uniquement.
Merci pour l'info.

----------


## borneo

Une question qui se pose à moi : les légumes.

J'ai commencé à nourrir mes deux chiens à la viande (viande, abats et os charnus) quand mon senior est tombé malade, et pendant sa dernière année, l'idée était de le laisser manger ce qu'il aimait.
Mais là, j'ai deux jeunes de 6 et 8 ans, il faut que je pense à leur avenir. Ils sont évidemment devenus très difficiles, et ne veulent plus que viande, abats et os charnus. Comment leur faire manger des légumes ? ça ne se mélange pas vraiment, ils vont les laisser...

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

s'ils n'en veulent pas tu n'en donnes pas ;-)
Ici ils en ont quand j'en ai sous la main, genre ce matin soupe de carottes, sinon rien

----------


## borneo

Jamais ils ne vont manger de la soupe de carottes...

----------


## mimine

si tu veux leur faire goûter, plusieurs solutions : 
- soit tu mélanges la purée de légumes avec de l'huile de saumon pour que l'odeur de l'huile couvre celle des légumes
- soit tu haches la viande (ou dogador) et tu fais une "pâtée" avec la viande + la purée de légumes

Sinon tu peux aussi trouver en petits conditionnements :
- les petits pots pour bébé (on en trouve des 100% légumes, en marque bio notamment)
- chez Pi*card ils font des doses de purée 100% légumes très pratiques et qui sont sécables pour transporter. Ca fait 50g chaque alvéole.

Au début mon chien n'aimait pas les légumes et un jour le déclic lui est venu en me voyant en manger.

S'ils n'en veulent pas du tout, ne les force pas, c'est pas obligatoire d'en donner.

----------


## borneo

Effectivement, je donne du dogador, je vais pouvoir mélanger à un peu de purée de légumes. Bonne idée  ::

----------


## borneo

Autre question : on peut donner des rognons ?

Aujourd'hui, à carrefour, il n'y avait pas la viande pour chiens que je prends d'habitude (bœuf tout à fait correct pour 2€ le kilo). J'ai donc pris des rognons de porc, car le prix me semblait acceptable (1.90€ le kilo).

Je peux remplacer la viande par des rognons ?

----------


## mimille05

> Autre question : on peut donner des rognons ?
> 
> Aujourd'hui, à carrefour, il n'y avait pas la viande pour chiens que je prends d'habitude (bœuf tout à fait correct pour 2€ le kilo). J'ai donc pris des rognons de porc, car le prix me semblait acceptable (1.90€ le kilo).
> 
> Je peux remplacer la viande par des rognons ?


je ne remplacerai pas... En donner oui, mais en complément ( les abats sont indispensables) mais pas en repas complet.

----------


## borneo

Ok, j'ai mélangé avec de la viande.

----------


## lucile67

Qui donne du poisson à son toutou ici ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Occasionnellement, des filets 1° prix. Pas encore essayé plus avec lui, j'ai eu des chiens sans souci et d'autres c'était direct retour à l'envoyeur si c'était plus que du filet tout bête, j'attends les beaux jours pour essayer la sardine entière .... dehors, comme ça au pire il me repeindra pas la maison, juste la pelouse  ::  .

----------


## lucile67

parce que là je donne du lapin à sarah mais j'ai du mal avec le petit pinou et elle a le droit si je veux changer au poisson du lieu et comme elle a 200g par jour je suppose que le poisson devrait supèrieur en poids mais combien de grammes en plus ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Enfin bien sur faire un essai si elle aime sinon je reste au lapin bien sur

----------


## Poupoune 73

il m'est arrivé de donner des sardines au lieu du muscle pour essayer de leur faire faire un peu de gras
j'ai rien remarqué de particulier au niveau de la digestion

----------


## lucile67

j'imagine la délicate sarah manger une sardine entière  ::  non mais si quelqu'un a une idée de la dose donc de lieu pour un chien de 7 kg sachant qu'à chaque repas elle a 160 g de pommes de terre bouillies

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

La dernière sardine que Murphy a mangé il me l'a gerbé prédigérée dans le lit (pas loin de ma tête). A 2h du mat j'ai viré la couette par la fenetre lol

----------


## lucile67

ha ha ha ha , bouh quelle horreur mdr  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

sinon j'achète du filet 1er prix au rayon surgelé, ils aiment tous et le digèrent bien (chiens et chats)

----------


## lucile67

je vais phoner à super véto demain pour lui demander la proportion pour princesse sarah et je vais essayer une portion pour voir si cette demoiselle aime. Elle va bien mieux en tout pour le moment avec la ration ménagère.  :Smile:

----------


## mimine

> Qui donne du poisson à son toutou ici ?


moi de temps en temps quand y'a des promos à Picard pour les filets (autre que saumon).
J'avais essayé les poissons entiers (vidés) mais le mucus ne passe pas, il vomit tout aussitôt ... 

Ce qu'il aime particulièrement : le maquereau, le colin, le cabillaud.

----------


## lucile67

Oui je sais ici c'est le cru, je ne donne pas de cru, je ne peux plus aller sur le topic croquette puisqu'elle n'en mange plus, bon mdr, faut bien que je me place quelque part  ::  comme je disais sarah est passée à la ration alimentaire après de gros soucis d'inflammation e l'estomac et des intestins, donc elle aurait du passer aux croquettes hypo sauf qu'elle a refusé niet, on a donc changé, et surtout il fallait trouver quelque chose qu'elle n'avait pas dans ses croquettes donc pas de poulet, pas de cabillaud, alors elle est passée au lapin PDT bouillies, et je voudrais essayer le poisson et elle a le droit au colin, mais moi je fais pocher, donc j'ai l'impression d'avoir un bébé à la maison mdr

----------


## borneo

Le plus pratique à donner, c'est le poisson blanc surgelé, et c'est d'ailleurs le moins cher. Pas chez Picard, mais plutôt chez Lidl ou Aldi, d'ailleurs.

----------


## mimine

ben moi c'est Picard parce qu'étant sans permis et sans voiture, je vais au plus proche  :: 
mais souvent y'a des promotions, ça tourne aux alentours de 5-7€ le kilo, je trouve ça raisonnable pour du poisson pêché en mer et pas d'élevage.

LUCILE tu peux aussi bien le faire cuire comme pour vous (vapeur ou poché) et tu lui donnes dans la gamelle .. sinon les sardines en boîte à l'huile sont très bien (faut juste les égoutter avant) ou celles qu'on trouve en discount au rayon animaux (en gelée).

----------


## lucile67

moi aussi picard mimine. J'appelle la véto pour la dose, hier pas eu le temps du tout, faut déjà voir si sa majesté va aimer déjà mdr, sinon je resterai au lapin

----------


## mimine

le poisson tu peux mettre dans l'eau un "court bouillon" naturel qui donne un gout agréable : thym, sariette, marjolaine, origan, fenouil (excellent pour la digestion)  :: 

Ici ça n'a jamais posé de souci, mais par contre le poisson en général je le cuis en même temps que pour moi, il mange le poisson-vapeur son Altesse  ::

----------


## lucile67

ah oui bonne idée pour le court bouillon, je vois que nos chiens sont malheureux  ::

----------


## mimine

bah il mange le même que moi  ::  c'est plus simple !

----------


## lucile67

Bah heureusement que c'est dans ce sens mdr, tu t'imagines manger un bol de croquettes  ::

----------


## mimine

sans aucune honte j'avoue avoir goûté les croquettes que je lui donnais .. et franchement hormis les Orijen / TOTW et Nutrivet les autres ont vraiment un goût dégueulasse  ::

----------


## lucile67

::

----------


## mimine

bah quoi  ::  après tout .. 

Quand je vois des gens dire "baaaaah les croquettes c'est bon pour mon chien mais moi JAMAIS j'en mangerai .." j'ai envie de leur répondre : ah ? et pourquoi ton chien n'aurait pas droit à une alimentation au moins aussi correcte nutritionnellement que la tienne ??

----------


## lucile67

ah mais c'est sur quelle joie pour moi que sarahnou ne soit plus aux croquettes  ::

----------


## mimine

en ai pas assez mangées pour savoir  ::  :mais me semble bien que j'avais le poil luisant après  ::

----------


## lucile67

::

----------


## gipsie

Je ne sais pas si je suis au bon endroit pour poster. Mes chiens sont actuellement nourris au croquettes( profine ou josera) et je souhaiterais leur donner en plus un peu de viande cru. Le BARF me semble complique et surtout je n'ai pas la place dans mon appart d'acheter un congel assez grand sachant que j'ai 3 chiens.
Est-il possible de faire moitié BARF/moitie croquette en faisant matin viande cru et soir croquette? Faut- il dans ce cas rajouter quand même des légumes et complément avec la viande? Ou est ce que c'est mieux que je reste juste sur les croquettes pour l’équilibre de la ration et une meilleure digestion?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Chez mes parents mes chiennes ont mangé comme ça pendant deux ou trois ans : viande le matin, croquettes le soir. Les deux repas sont bien séparés donc ça ne pose pas de problème de digestion, niveau équilibre on est plus tranquille (pour les gens que le "tout BARF" inquiète un peu) vu que la part croquette est (en théorie) suffisamment complète pour qu'un petit déséquilibre ne soit pas un problème - surtout s'il s'agit de chiens adultes, le problème principal du rapport phospho calcique devenant largement secondaire : donc, on peut donner le matin soit de la viande avec os, soit sans os, pas la peine de rajouter des compléments (sauf si on y tient, exemple huile de saumon pour le poil ou pour ses propriétés anti inflammatoires ...).
Le gros risque c'est que le chien finisse par refuser son repas de croquettes par contre !

----------


## gipsie

Ok. En fait j'ai trouve un boucher qui me donne des "déchets" et des os avec de la viande, mais une fois trié il reste pas mal de viande rouge pas trop grasse et qui me semble bien. Je pensais prendre en plus un peu de viande pour animaux qu'on trouve en supermarché. Il faudrait aussi mettre un peu d’abats avec non?
Pour le refus de manger les croquettes c'est sur que c'est un risque oui. Je pense de plus en plus a les passer au BARF mais l'organisation pour bien tout équilibrer et la place pour un congel me bloque encore. ::

----------


## borneo

> Ok. En fait j'ai trouve un boucher qui me donne des "déchets" et des os avec de la viande, mais une fois trié il reste pas mal de viande rouge pas trop grasse et qui me semble bien. Je pensais prendre en plus un peu de viande pour animaux qu'on trouve en supermarché. Il faudrait aussi mettre un peu d’abats avec non?
> Pour le refus de manger les croquettes c'est sur que c'est un risque oui. Je pense de plus en plus a les passer au BARF mais l'organisation pour bien tout équilibrer et la place pour un congel me bloque encore.


Moi aussi, je prends de la viande pour animaux, mais je ne trie pas. Retirer le gras et les os, je pense qu'on le fait par habitude, mais le gras et les os, en fait, les chiens les mangent très bien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On peut tout à fait donner un repas de viande et os le matin, et des croquettes le soir. S'ils ne mangent pas les croquettes, eh bien tant pis, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas faim  ::

----------


## gipsie

Ben les os je les retire pas, je les donne juste a part de la gamelle. Par contre le gras je pensais qu'il valait mieux éviter pour la prise de poids et la digestion, mais c'est clair que pour elle ca n'est pas un problème pour le manger sinon.

----------


## borneo

Mes chiens sont minces et sportifs, je laisse donc le gras.  ::

----------


## mimille05

Gipsie, si ce sont de petits os qu'elle mange, et non des os récréatifs , attention qu'ils soient bien charnus !  :Smile:

----------


## gipsie

Non non c'est pas des petits os. En général elle passe pas mal d'heure dessus avant d'en arriver a bout et ce sont des chiens assez grand. Je les donne juste a part parce que le matin après je pars au boulot donc si je les mettais dans la gamelle elle n'aurait pas finis et je ne veux pas les laisser avec de la nourriture en mon absence.

----------


## dbeauxrats

Purée j'y pense de plus en plus à passer les chiens au BARF ici, on a un grand congel qui est jamais entièrement rempli, jusqu'ici Xéna est aux croquettes spéciales chien de chasse qu'on achète en gros, on lui donne naturellement la quantité pour des chiens qui ne se dépensent pas autant que s'ils chassaient mais je me dis que bon, elle pourrait quand même apprécier autre chose. On lui donne pas mal les restes de repas, les carcasses de poulets.
Par contre, pour la p'tite caille qui a tout juste 2 mois, je sais pas si c'est adapté  ?

----------


## mimille05

La mienne a eu du Barf à partir de ses 10 semaines  ::

----------


## dbeauxrats

Par exemple ce soir, Xéna (croise labrador/springer/braque) a eu les os de poulet. Je n'ai pas voulu qu'Ikaï (jack de 8 semaines) en mange, j'ai bien fait ? Ou elle peut ?

----------


## cerbere

des carcasses de poulets cuits?

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Os comment tu donnes???

----------


## dbeauxrats

C'étaient des os de cuisse/arrière cuisse, avec encore un peu de viande dessus.

----------


## skapounkette

> C'étaient des os de cuisse/arrière cuisse, avec encore un peu de viande dessus.


Dbeauxrats: les os doivent toujours être donnés entourés de viande et crus, sans quoi le chien court de gros risques...

----------


## dbeauxrats

Oh purée je savais pas du tout, on a toujours donné les os de nos repas à la chienne  :: 
Merde, bon ben fini alors ! 
Par contre le poulet cru qu'on lui a donné le mois dernier, pas de soucis ?

----------


## skapounkette

> Oh purée je savais pas du tout, on a toujours donné les os de nos repas à la chienne 
> Merde, bon ben fini alors ! 
> Par contre le poulet cru qu'on lui a donné le mois dernier, pas de soucis ?


En fait les os doivent être donnés crus et entourés de viande simplement pour éviter une perforation, les os cuits sont très cassants! En revanche si tu donnes des os de poulet crus et que ceux ci étaient bien entourés de viande pas de souci  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

os cru et entourés de viande.

regarde sur facebook, j'ai un album "barf" , tu verras un peu comme ça ;-)

----------


## zudt

> Tiens maintenant que ce post remonte, autrement que thiriet, toupargel ou picard, ou chercher les steack broyé pour animaux ?
> 
> poh*r les frais de ports sont exagerés !


Chez toupargel c'est de la viande de poh*r

----------


## dbeauxrats

J'ai regardé tout ton album Amandine, et c'est très intéressant  ::

----------


## Didi4994

Bonjour,

J'envisage de passer au Barf pour nourrir mes chiennes mais l'une d'elle à des kilos en trop et j'ai peur que ce mode de nourriture aggrave son embonpoint (elle a du beagle donc un coté très gourmand)

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Il suffit de la nourrir à 2% du poids (voire un peu moins)  qu'elle devrait faire idéalement et d'ajuster la ration progressivement (une pesée par semaine)

----------


## itchika

Depuis longtemps je veux passer mes chiens au BARF.

Je reporte toujours car j'ai du mal à prendre le temps de passer le cap de la mise en place du nouveau régime. D'autant plus que je bouge énormément donc les croquettes ont un coté plus pratique.

Malgré tout je suis déterminée, et comme je sens que je n'arriverais pas à passer au régime BARF d'un coup, je me demandais si on pouvait concilier les 2. C'est à dire donner des repas crus et des repas croquettes? J'imagine que cela reste tout de même meilleur qu'un régime uniquement croquettes? Est ce bien toléré par les chiens?

Merci!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Par ailleurs j'avais acheté sur une expo une espèce de boudin de viande hachée, je n'ai pas retenu la marque, mais je me disais que ça avait l'air pratique pour les déplacements justement, j'imagine que c'est moins top que de la viande cru en carcasse, mais meilleure que les croquettes.

Ce qui m'avait étonné c'est que le stand n'était pas réfrigéré, ça j'avoue que ça m'étonne un peu pour de la viande...?

----------


## Noemie-

je crois qu'on ne peut pas concilier les 2 car les croquettes n'ont pas le même temps de digestion que la viande crue, ça crée des problèmes digestifs...

D'ailleurs rappelez moi en combien de temps un chien est censé digérer dans la viande crue ?  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

environ 4h pour le BARF, environ 10h pour les croquettes  :: 

la viande daubée les chiens kiffent: plus ça pue et plus c'est appétent d'une part, d'autre part les chiens sont des charognards dans la nature donc la viande pourrie est mieux pour eux c'est comme si elle était à moitié digérée
c'est pour nous que c'est dangereux/dégueu. j'ai jamais hésité à donner de la viande recongelée au moins une fois

----------


## itchika

La viande daubée c'est la fameuse viande vendue en boudins? (je confirme, ma chienne avait adorée!)

Pour le temps de digestion je comprends, l'estomac ne peut pas digérer un coup en 4h puis l'autre en 10h. 

Et si on donne la viande en même temps que le repas croquettes (en diminuant les croquettes?)
J'aimerai vraiment arriver à pouvoir nourrir mes chiens au BARF mais pour le moment je sais que mon principal problème est le manque de constance.  :Frown:

----------


## Poupoune 73

::  nan en patois savoyard dire de quelque chose que ça a daubé, ça veut dire que ça a pourri/moisi lol
sinon les boudins oui je vois de quoi tu parles les suisses en vendent mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut/ce qu'il y a dedans, c'était tout marqué en allemand
tu peux donner des croquettes le soir et de la bidoche en début d'après-midi par exemple pour laisser le temps à la digestion, mais pas les 2 en même temps

----------


## itchika

Ah d'accord!  :: 

Ok donc pas les 2 en même temps, je vais essayer comme ça, croquettes le soir et viande le matin, et voir comment ils digèrent déja, au fur et à mesure j'apprendrais à m'organiser pour pouvoir passer tout le monde au barf à temps plein j'espère!  :Smile:

----------


## Noemie-

Ma chienne a eu l'idée de barfer sans mon accord, elle a mangé plus d'un kilo de viande crue trouvée dans la nature sans que je ne la vois... 

Je m'en suis aperçue parce qu'elle m'en a vomit cette nuit, vers minuit, alors qu'elle les aurait ingéré vers 13h... Elle a revomit des morceaux intacts non digérés  ::  ça m'a surprise car j'avais donc lu ici que le digestion était plus rapide, alors je cherchais où elle avait mangé ça à la balade du soir... ben non en fait, c'était celle du midi.

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

après si son bide n'a pas l'habitude c'est possible qu'elle n'ait rien digéré...


sinon un repas crok le matin et un viande le soir, c'est ok  ::

----------


## itchika

Et quelles sont vos dimensions/contenance de vos congélos? 
J'ai calculé qu'au BARF il me faudrait environ 150kg de viande par mois, si je remplie par 15aine il me faut au moins pouvoir ranger 75kg de viande mais je n'ai aucune idée de la taille qu'il faut.  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Dans mon 495 L je mets 150kg facile(6 cartons de 20/25 kg de saint laurent) + 20kg par dessus

----------


## itchika

Merci!  :Smile:

----------


## zudt

Moi j'ai une question sur les dosages: si je donne croquettes le matin et barf le soir. Si je suis les indications croquettes mon chien doit manger 350g par jour. Si je respecte la proportion barf (2% de son poids), il doit manger 600g: je lui donne quoi? 170g de croquettes le matin et 300g le soir??

----------


## MuzaRègne

@zudt : oui voilà. Perso je préfère croquettes le soir et viande le matin, vu que la digestion des croquettes est la plus longue, ça se fait la nuit tranquilou (<--- pour Itchika aussi  ::  ).


@Noémie : si elle a mangé une grosse ventrée pas étonnant qu'elle n'ait pas réussi à tout digérer.
Bacchus a été chez le véto pour le faire vomir un soir, il avait mangé à 18h, il a vomi à 21h30 : estomac vide. (et même pas le bout de verre qu'on l'avait vu bouffer ... 97  dans les dents  ::  ).

----------


## Kybou!

Tu l'as maudit au moins pour tes 97 balles ?  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Nan j'étais trop occupée à fouiller ses cacas à la recherche du bout de verre les 10 jours qui ont suivi  :: 
(on l'a jamais vu d'ailleurs, je soupçonne qu'en fait il ne l'a jamais avalé - du coup c'est moi que je maudis, j'aurais moins paniqué j'aurais vu exactement ce qui se passait ...)

----------


## Kybou!

Tu m'étonnes ...  ::  ! Moi, Scouby fait les poubelles depuis quelques semaines donc les frayeurs du genre, je connais ! Mais j'hésite pas à lui balancer un bon:" put**** de clébard de m****, je vais te dépiauter" quand il me fait veiller tte la nuit tellement je balise pour lui !  ::  C'est dans ces moments-là qu'il est important de garder à l'esprit qu'un jour, on les a réellement aimés ...  ::

----------


## Noemie-

Ouais en fait je pense que c surtout la quantité qui ne l'a pas fait digérer, quand j'ai vu la grosseur de son ventre j'ai pensé a une dilatation d'estomac il avait triplé de volume!!!!

----------


## kevin93

Bonsoir a tous, pas le courage de relire 50 pages, 
j'aimerais me lancer dans le BARF mais je n'ai aucune base .... 
J'ai 3 chiens, 
Lea bientôt 8 ans 8/9kg Lhassa x 
Haribo 1,5 ans 1,1kg york
Inaya 3 mois 1,2 kg york
ils sont actuellement tous au Hill ´s 
Ils ont une vie bien remplie sortie quotidienne en forêt 1h30 voir 2h et plus les week end je ne sais pas si ça joue mais je préfère tout dire d'un coup au cas où ! 
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils

----------


## Poupoune 73

hill's c'est mauvais comme tout regarde p360 du topic des croquettes sur ce forum yenz a listé les marques d'aliments de qualité (c'est à dire don't la composition respecte la condition de carnivores des chiens, avec à minima 50% de viande sur le produit fini) c'est déjà un 1er pas. ensuite le forum www.barf.ch est très bien fait pour débuter au barf.

----------


## kevin93

::  C'est une blague à l'époque c'est ce qu'on m'avait conseillé ici même ! Mais depuis 4/5 ans c'est vrai que je n'ai pas trop cherché à changer 
je vais vite étudier le Barf alors merci

----------


## malko

Je plussoie pour la viande "daubée"
quand elle commence à virer au vert, c'est là qu'ils la préfèrent  ::  .  Monsieur apprécie beaucoup moins l'odeur, moi je m'y suis fait.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> C'est une blague à l'époque c'est ce qu'on m'avait conseillé ici même ! Mais depuis 4/5 ans c'est vrai que je n'ai pas trop cherché à changer 
> je vais vite étudier le Barf alors merci


la prise de conscience sur les compositions de croquettes des grosses industries c'est quand même assez récent je trouve. y'a 3 ans quand j'ai pris mon 1er chien, en marque de qualité en gros c'était orijen, applaws, acana ou taste of the wild. des institutions de la croquette à base de viande quoi. maintenant t'as pleins de nouvelles marques européennes qui sont très bien : exclusive of gosbi, maxima cotecnica grainfree, arden grange, purizon, etc.  
même quand on barfe, ça vaut le coup de se renseigner sur les croquettes de qualité, ça dépanne toujours (déplacements, oubli, pb de stock, de fournisseur...)

----------


## itchika

Bon j'ai commencé avec 2 des chiens le changement, donc viande le matin et croquettes soir. Bon je m'en doutais mais maintenant le soir ils me regardent et cherchent la viande quand je leur donne leurs croquettes. 
J'adore les voir se régaler, mais ils se régalent même trop car ils gobent pratiquement tout! J'ai lu qu'on pouvait congeler pour leur apprendre à manger plus lentement, sachant que là ils gobent des morceaux d'os bien entouré de viande (genre croqué 2 ou 3 fois) est ce que ça craint?

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Stane a toujours gobé après 2 coups de dents... Murphy mache bien. Ils sont tous différents là dessus. Si tu peux avoir des gros gros morceaux (quitte à les ranger si elles n'en veulent plus) ça les apprendra à macher ;-)

----------


## itchika

Super merci!  :Smile:  Je ne sais pas, qu'est ce que je pourrais demander comme gros morceaux pour des chiens taille Berger d'Anatolie?

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Un poulet ?

----------


## itchika

Ah ben oui je n'avais pas pensé à donner une carcasse entière tout simplement merci!  :Smile:

----------


## itchika

Question bête, donner une fois par jour 1kg de viande à des grandes races, c'est faisable ou pas? La digestion se fait bien pas de risque de torsion?

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Si tu peux donner en 2fois c'est toujours mieux, mais pour info Murphy (petit chien de 25kg) mange 400gr au repas du soir, donc ça doit pas poser soucis de donner 1kg à un gros en une fois...

----------


## itchika

Merci pour ta réponse!  :Smile:  ça n'est que pour quelques jours, je suis embêtée niveau organisation, sinon je resterais sur 2 repas rien que pour le plaisir de les voir se régaler 2x par jour!  :: 

Pour le moment ça se passe bien, ils ont encore des repas croquettes mais très bonne digestion.  :Smile: 
J'attends d'avoir un peu de sous et j’investis dans un grand congelo et je passe une première commande afin de pouvoir passer tout le monde au BARF.

Je pense même passer kikinou qui est au hill's j/d pour son arthrose, car j'ai vu qu'il se vendait aussi des compléments, à rajouter dans la ration de viande (et puis je sens qu'on arrive au bout de l'efficacité des croc's pourtant hyper efficaces....) mais ça me fait peur que ça lui convienne moins bien et qu'elle se remette à souffrir...

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Stane qui est blindée d'arthrose depuis 3 ans, mais qui a eu très jeune (6 ans)  de l'arthrose (et arthrite sur un doigt) a pu se passer de compléments jusqu'à ses 9 ans ;-)

Elle prend depuis 3 ans le complexe "articulation +" de chez dieti nature, avec en cure de l'arpagophytum et de l'ortie verte. Dernièrement j'ai ajouté du MSM , j'achète tout ça sur le même site (dieti natura) et ça lui réussit très bien.

----------


## Taysa

J'ai une question a la con, il parait qu'il vaut mieux donner de bonnes croquettes que de la mauvaise viandf, mais comment reconnaitre la qualitee de la viande ? Et ou je peux trouver des fournisseurs ? Le barf ca me branche bien d'ici 15mois environ mais j'ai vraiment du mal a trouver comment m organiser

----------


## Nyunyu

> Merci pour ta réponse!  ça n'est que pour quelques jours, je suis embêtée niveau organisation, sinon je resterais sur 2 repas rien que pour le plaisir de les voir se régaler 2x par jour!


Dis, tu as déjà trouvé ou te fournir? Sur le site de BARF les groupements sont tous bien plus au Nord ...
Et toi tu est du coin comme moi, donc je sais pas, on pourrait peut être s'entraider pour commander en gros; non, qu'est ce que tu en penses?

Je te rassure, le gros congélo est à acheter ici aussi  ::

----------


## itchika

Pour le moment je n'ai pas trouvé dans le coin, j'ai juste regardé les grossistes nationaux je suis tombée notamment sur ça: 
http://www.st-laurent.fr/pages/congeles.php
http://www.aliment-chien-chat.fr/Bou...gamme-cru.html

Amandine, je crois que tu commandes à st laurent non? Même avec le transport ça reste pas cher, moins que des sacs de croquettes.

Mais je pensais téléphoner à l'abattoir de Pézénas, je te dirais ce que ça a donné.  :Smile: 

Je suis à 1h30 de montpellier, c'est vraiment dommage sinon on aurait effectivement pu faire des commandes groupées!

----------


## Nyunyu

OK super, tiens moi au courant!!

Tu es ou sinon? Parce que parfois je vais "loin", si ca se trouve on a déjà été vers ton coin (ou pas)  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Je commande en effet sur Saint Laurent.

Selon la distance volaille du poher peut être pas mal aussi.

----------


## itchika

Merci amandine pour l'info!  :Smile: 

Nyunyu je suis dans les hauts cantons de l'Hérault, entre Bédarieux et St Pons (Mons).  ::  Si tu passes vers chez moi un jour n'hésites pas à t'arrêter!

----------


## celine.624

> Je commande en effet sur Saint Laurent.
> 
> Selon la distance volaille du poher peut être pas mal aussi.


Je viens de regarder sur la volaille du poher, merci pour l info. en commandant pour plus de 120 kgs on se retrouve avec des frais de port de 0.65 HT le kg. 
Pour les furets quelqu un saurait combien on compte pour un furet par mois ? (j en ai 6) Je prendrais des steacks de volaille. (pas que ça hein j ajouterai levure and co  ::  )

----------


## Cath'erine

Sur Sarrebourg 57 un groupe se constitue pour commander en gros chez DogsFresh, qui est intéressé à nous rejoindre pour diminuer les frais de livraison voir même à avoir 0€ de livraison ?

----------


## Nyunyu

Bonjour.
Quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner sur la ration quotidienne que je devrais donner à cette puce, el le nombre de repas?
Elle serait boxer X cane corso (mère) et dogue argentin (père).
Elle pèse péniblement son kilo, a 9 semaine (état rachitique)...
Je ne pense lui donner que du poulet pour le moment, que puis-je lui ajouter? Je ne veux pas lui faire de mal à l'estomac donc j'ai besoin d'aide!
Photos de la puce en page 7 :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...97/page-7.html

Merci!

----------


## Cath'erine

Bonjour Nyunyu
Je suis dans l'ombre ton post depuis le début et bravooooooooooooo
Ici tu trouveras un lien à télécharger http://www.b-a-r-f.com/Telechargemen...ur-chiots.html pour un exemple de plan hebdo ici le lien de téléchargement http://www.b-a-r-f.com/documentation...bdo_chiots.doc
Le chiot doit avoir en ration journalière : 4-6% de son poids.Son poids étant bien sur celui qu'il devrait avoir en poids de forme pas l'actuel
Le mix de légumes correspond à 1 cuillère à soupe par 10 kg de poids du chiot 
Pour la viande tu auras peut être un peu de mal à trouver au début certains éléments comme la panse verte ou les cous de volaille mais pas de soucis pour le reste 
Tu peux aussi jeter un oeil ici http://www.b-a-r-f.com/forum/Aliment...ts-chiens.html

Et sur cet autre forum mais il faut s'inscrire pour lire http://www.barf.ch/phpBB3/index.php
Et quelques info hors de ce forum http://www.barf.ch/barf/index.php/al...%A9dients-barf
calculateur pour chien adulte http://www.barf.ch/barf/index.php/al...quantit%C3%A9s

----------


## itchika

Nyunyu bon courage pour cette petite puce!  :: 

Perso je débute, pour le moment seul les chiens de protection sont au BARF ça y est! Tout se passe très bien, très bonne digestion, je me régale de leur préparer leur gamelle et de les voir manger, vraiment ce n'est pas long à préparer.

Digestion au top, grosse réduction de crottes (et pour des chiens de ce gabarit ça compte  :: ), autre point aussi ils paraissent beaucoup moins assoiffés leur gamelle se vide beaucoup plus lentement.
Autre point pratique spécifique, ils finissent leur gamelle plus vite, et comme je suis obligée de rester pour surveiller au final je gagne largement le temps que j'ai perdu à préparer. Et les brebis n'essayent pas de leur piquer!

----------


## MuzaRègne

Viendez sur le groupe FB sinon :
https://www.facebook.com/groups/tribu.carnivore

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Nyunyu tu vas gérer comme une cheffe ;-)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Viendez sur le groupe FB sinon :
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/tribu.carnivore


ouaip il est cool ce groupe (et les admins sont sympas  :: )

----------


## Nyunyu

Son refus d'alimentation me fait stresser, elle a peut être une parvo (les symptômes collent) ... RDV véto à 10H30, elle restera là bas sous perf si besoin.
Et moi, je n'aurais plus qu'à tout désinfecter à la maison de fond en comble, heureusement que les miens sont vaccinés ...

----------


## itchika

Vous utilisez quoi pour mixer les légumes? 

Je cherche à acheter un truc le plus basique et moins cher possible (tout en restant efficace bien entendu).

----------


## Kybou!

Le truc basique + efficace: le moulin à légumes tout simplement ! Bon, après, faut pas avoir 10 kg de légumes à passer quoi sinon t'y passes la soirée ...  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

blender (avec une cuillère à soupe de flotte pour aider à mixer) et les carottes faut les raper avant de les mixer

----------


## itchika

Même pour des légumes crus? (en fait je compte faire de grosses quantités c'est que j'ai de grosses bêtes à nourrir  :: ).

Un shaker basique ça pourrait marcher?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah ben ok merci pour la précision  :Smile:

----------


## MuzaRègne

Moi ça fait un bail que je m'emmerde plus avec le mix de légumes : je donne des purées surgelées en galets (cuit donc), et en cru c'est des fruits (enfin, "je donne" ou ils se servent tout seul ... coucou les fraises, on vous aimait bien  ::  ).

----------


## itchika

Je suis épatée de voir à quel point mes chiens se régalent même des fruits et légumes!  :: 

Le truc c'est que je voudrais vraiment faire des purées moi même surtout que je vis seule donc je vois un bon moyen de ne plus manger de la salade pendant 3 jours pour ne pas la gâcher, idem pour les autres légumes qu'on arrive à avoir facilement ici.

Mais bon je suis pas maso c'est pour ça que je veux m'équiper pour pas passer ma vie à cuisiner pour mes chiens non plus.  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Un blender, une dizaine de bacs à glaçons, et tu congeles en glaçons. Tu regroupes les glaçons une fois durs dans des sacs congélation, et tu peux faire des mix différents.

ici j'ai toujours un mix : menthe verte/orties/fanes de carottes, un mix carottes, un mix courgette, et ensuite je fais en fonction de mes restes... La j'ai en ce moment pêche /abricots (2kg de fruits abîmés donnés par un commerçant cet ete) , mâche/courgette/pomme, epinards

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Moi ça fait un bail que je m'emmerde plus avec le mix de légumes : je donne des purées surgelées en galets (cuit donc), et en cru c'est des fruits (enfin, "je donne" ou ils se servent tout seul ... coucou les fraises, on vous aimait bien  ).


 j'ai cherché l'autre jour au super marché j'ai pas trouvé ce genre de purée... y'avait que des trucs à base de pdt. parce ouais sinon c'est os charnu, muscle et abats + compléments, et la verdure elle passe à la trappe.

----------


## itchika

Est ce que je pourrais mettre directement la quantité voulue dans des sacs de congélation aussi? Comme ça je décongèle le sac du jour à chaque fois? (je me rends pas bien compte en fait mais comme quand tout le monde sera au barf j'aurais de grosses quantités à donner je me dis que si je calcule avant et que je mets direct dans le sac ça devrait le faire?)

----------


## Kybou!

Oui bien sûr  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

oui aussi. 

moi je ne portionne rien, je congèle par 2kg environ, je sors 4 à 6kg à la fois, que je mets en tupperwares (2 grands de chez ikea) au frigo et je fais mes gamelles chaque jours, donc j'y ajoute un glaçon de fruit ou legume quand j'y pense

----------


## itchika

Merci pour vos réponses je verrais bien ce qui est le plus pratique alors!  :Smile:

----------


## ina34

Je suis passer y a 3 mois au barf suite au conseille de mon veto car une des mes fifille a des allergie alimentaire donc c etait soit barf soit croquette hypoalergenique qui coute une fortune....(oui les veto simpa qui pense pas qu au fric en venden leur croquette existe encor  ::  ) 
Sa marche bien plus trop d allergie (y reste encor les allergie au plante exterieur mais bon sa je croi pas qu on y ferra grand chose) apres plusieur essay on a suprimer poulet, boeuf, lapin et veau bon en gros c est repas sont principalement fait de dinde et chevale (2 viande que je peut me procurer facilement et gratuitement) un peut d agneau et canard de temps en temps
J aimerai bien varier un peut avec du poisson mais j ose pas  ::  vous faite commen vous? Vous donner le poisson entier? Avec arrete? Sans arrete?
Ha et deusieme question la deusieme refuse de manger ses legume si j y met pas dedans un peut de yaourt ou autre acompagnement une idee pour lui faire manger les legume nature? (Enfin avec les huiles...)

----------


## Kybou!

Je te conseille ce groupe, tu y trouveras de bons conseils  ::  :

https://www.facebook.com/groups/tribu.carnivore/

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pour le poisson ina je commencerait tranquillou avec du filet en petite quantité, voir si ça passe, avec certains chien le poisson entier cru ne passe pas (vomi direct), mais les filets en général ça va, ou alors cuit.


Kibou t'es inscrite sur ce groupe FB ?  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Ici je donne des sprats (mini sardines) ça passe bien , et du saumon (attention à la provenance pour le saumon)

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Aux chats non,  mais à la limite va les occupe au moins. 

Cool s'ils acceptent d'autres viandes

----------


## Kybou!

> Pour le poisson ina je commencerait tranquillou avec du filet en petite quantité, voir si ça passe, avec certains chien le poisson entier cru ne passe pas (vomi direct), mais les filets en général ça va, ou alors cuit.
> 
> 
> Kibou t'es inscrite sur ce groupe FB ?


Bien sûr !  ::

----------


## skapounkette

Avez-vous essayé les sites qui vendent de la viande en ligne (hormis volailles du Poher et St Laurent)?

J'ai trouvé DogFresh mais ils ne livrent pas vers chez moi et Angie's barf express, ça me tente pas mal pour varier davantage l'alimentation de mes chiens.

Y en a t-il d'autres? Et qu'est ce que ça vaut?

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Dogfresh ça déboite.
Barf webshop je n'en ferai pas la pub vue que les colis ne sont pas complets mais facturés comme complet ( sur des colis de 5kg de cailles, nous avons eu entre 3,7 et 4,4kg de caille , un manque de 5kg en tout sur l'ensemble des colis) et depuis ils nous font tourner en rond pour ne pas rembourser

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Angie = barf webshop

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Barf webshop je n'en ferai pas la pub vue que les colis ne sont pas complets mais facturés comme complet ( sur des colis de 5kg de cailles, nous avons eu entre 3,7 et 4,4kg de caille , un manque de 5kg en tout sur l'ensemble des colis) et depuis ils nous font tourner en rond pour ne pas rembourser


Eurf merde j'ai une commande en cours ... ouin.

----------


## skapounkette

> Dogfresh ça déboite.
> Barf webshop je n'en ferai pas la pub vue que les colis ne sont pas complets mais facturés comme complet ( sur des colis de 5kg de cailles, nous avons eu entre 3,7 et 4,4kg de caille , un manque de 5kg en tout sur l'ensemble des colis) et depuis ils nous font tourner en rond pour ne pas rembourser
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Angie = barf webshop


ah oui ça craint.... Dommage que Dogfresh ne livre pas vers chez moi...

----------


## inari

Dites les barfeuses j'aurais besoin de quelques conseils. 
Je me tate à passer un de mes chats, Pipo, au barf vu que l'autre (qui ne sait pas manger de la viande de toute façon) doit manger des croquettes médicalisées auquel je ne souhaite pas que Pipo ait accès (trop grasse). C'est un chat obèse, un peu fragile des intestins (part souvent en diarrhée, a tendance a avoir toujours du caca collé aux fesses vu qu'il se lave pas...) avec une peau pourrave (on ne sait pas s y a un fond allergique ou si c'est uniquement que vu qu'il se lave pas ça "pourrit", là ça devient de pire en pire...), une gingivite et des problèmes urinaires. Là il mange des croquettes sans céréales (granatapet crevettes)
Il adore la viande crue mais il sait pas manger les os et les gros morceaux (genre cuisse de poulet). 
J'ai pas un gros congel donc faudrait que j'achète à la semaine dans des boucheries classiques. 
Avant de me lancer y a deux trois trucs qui me pose problème : 
- quel serait à peu près le budget avec ma configuration (pas d'achat en gros, boucherie classique, y a une boucherie chevaline je crois au marché à côté donc je pourrais lui donner du cheval aussi) pour un seul chat ? 
- est ce que le dogador peut servir de base pour un chat ? Vu qu'il ne mangera pas les os autrement que broyé et qu'il est très chiant avec les abats ? 
- Est ce que si il mange quelques croquettes dans la journée ça va lui poser des problèmes digestifs ? Pareil s'il doit en manger un week end si on part ? 
- Est ce que je pourrait toujours lui donner un peu de patée de qualité  (pareil si par ex garde pour un week end ) ? 
- Est ce que ça semble raisonnable de gérer les différents problème (peau, obesité, urinaire) avec le barf ? 

Merci  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Pour le budget, c'est difficile à dire, tout dépendra de ton boucher, tu ne peux vraiment pas fouiner les grandes surfaces du coin (avec les promos, les DLC ...) ?

Pour la Dogador, je dirais oui moi, j'en donnais parfois à mon chat ... Dogfresh ne livre pas ds ta région ? Ou alors, le broyé Saint-Laurent  :: 

Ben le pb cru/croquettes, c'est le temps de digestion différent ... Si en prime il est sensible au niveau intestinal, ça risque de créer un beau bordel ... Moi je dirais RAW le matin et croquettes le soir (histoire d'avoir la nuit pour digérer) ... Mais ne mélange pas les 2 ... Après, s'il picore 2-3 croquettes ds la journée, y a pas mort d'homme non plus hein ! 

Pour la dernière question, je dirais OUI OUI et encore OUI ! Ca ne peut (selon moi) lui faire que du bien !

----------


## inari

Si si bien sur je peux aller aussi en grande surface  ::  juste que saint laurent et cie non vu que j'ai un petit congel et que j'aimerais bien garder de la place pour notre bouffe aussi un peu  :Smile:  Si j'avais la place je prendrais un second congel mais ma cuisine est pas grande et c'est déjà ma pièce de quarantaine
C'est bien sur cuisine à croc qu'ils font des menus correspondant au besoin de l'animal ? Ils font en raw ou seulement en ration ménagère avec des céréales ? 
Non pour les croquettes ça serait vraiment si il arrive à piquer quelques croquettes de son pote  ::  Du coup je pense attendre que le chat en FA soit adopté parce que lui saute sans problème donc pourrait chopper dans les deux gamelles. 
C'est plus pour un week end ou quelques jours de vacances par ex, mais je peux (si ça pose moins de soucis niveau digestion) lui donner plutôt de la pâtée que des croquettes ? 
Après le soucis c'est de lui faire avaler des abats, j'ai déjà essayé pas mal de chose (cru et cuit) il aime pas vraiment...

----------


## inari

Le cheval c'était pour le côté mieux toléré vis à vis des allergies. Il a déjà régulièrement du poulet cru, du dogador, du boeuf, à la place de la pâtée. 
J'ai peur qu'à cause de la gingivite ça soit vraiment dur de macher les os mais faudrait que j'essaye avec des plus petits trucs genre caille (mais j'ai une aversion totale pour les cailles mortes et les autres petits oiseaux  ::  va falloir que je fasse un gros travail sur moi même pour découper ça et lui donner)

----------


## Cath'erine

+1 pour tout ce qui a été dit au dessus.
Et il faut introduire une viande à la fois, en général on débute par la volaille et quand tout va bien côté intestin on passe par exemple au boeuf.
J'ai une de mes minettes qui n'est pas abats non plus par contre le coeur elle veut bien en manger.
Ils ont cru le matin et croquettes pour la nuit (en attendant de passer au tout cru quand j'aurai un grooos congélo)
Pour les pièces charnues genre ailes et pilons de poulet avec peau aucun problème puisque la plupart de mes chats sont d'anciens chats SDF qui chassaient.
Chez Lec**** je ne prends plus car ce n'est pas terrible (du gras, des tendons ...) par contre à Co** belle viande pour les lots animaux que je commande à la semaine au rayon boucherie de cette surface à 3,10 le Kg ce sont des morceaux genre bourguignon et/ou émincé et je prends toutes les DLC que je trouve.
A fuir l'osso-bucco de dinde à cause de la petite partie plate et dure genre petit poignard ... j'ai passé un temps dingue à parer les morceaux avec un petit couteau pointu et aiguisé.

Xaros tes proies tu les cherches à Willgottheim ? ma fille en venant de Strasbourg va y passer pour m'apporter un colis dans les prochains jours.

----------


## Cath'erine

Ok merci je passe l'info à ma fille 

Spoiler:  



 
  elle va en prendre un peu sur mon lot pour sa furette pour lui faire goûter avant de commander un lot entier pour elle. Si tu as besoin d'un lot à la limite je pense que ça peut se faire car elle passe ensuite par Saverne puis Phalsbourg pour venir chez moi
 


Les cailles tu les trouves où svp ?

----------


## Cath'erine

Ok donc tarif "fort" à moins d'une promo.
Pour un prochain lot quand ton congélo atteindra la zone néant tu peux me faire signe si tu veux  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

- quel serait à peu près le budget avec ma configuration (pas d'achat en gros, boucherie classique, y a une boucherie chevaline je crois au marché à côté donc je pourrais lui donner du cheval aussi) pour un seul chat ? 
Compter 100/150gr/jour maximum, si on table à 5 du kg (c'est énorme, ici je suis à 2 du kg) ça fait 15/mois maximum

- est ce que le dogador peut servir de base pour un chat ? Vu qu'il ne mangera pas les os autrement que broyé et qu'il est très chiant avec les abats ?   oui bien sur, tant que tu ajoutes de la viande (muscle) et des abats (5 à10%  de la gamelle)

- Est ce que si il mange quelques croquettes dans la journée ça va lui poser des problèmes digestifs ? Pareil s'il doit en manger un week end si on part ?  ça peut, mais certains tolèrent

- Est ce que je pourrait toujours lui donner un peu de patée de qualité  (pareil si par ex garde pour un week end ) ?  bien sur, ici ils en ont d temps en temps en dépannage si je n'ai rien de décongelé

- Est ce que ça semble raisonnable de gérer les différents problème (peau, obesité, urinaire) avec le barf ?  HO que oui.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

sinon sur barf webshop, es cailles sont à 3€ le kg... 
oui je suis reconcilliée avec eux, ils nous renvoient un colis de cailles pour compenser le manque de la fois passée

----------


## skapounkette

> sinon sur barf webshop, es cailles sont à 3€ le kg... 
> oui je suis reconcilliée avec eux, ils nous renvoient un colis de cailles pour compenser le manque de la fois passée


Ah cool, je passerai une commande chez eux dès qu'on aura fini le déménagement, ça permettra de varier un peu pour mes monstres!

----------


## inari

Merci Amandine, moi ça me semble "peu" 5 euros le kg, j'ai aucun bon plan, je ne connais pas de boucher mais peut-être que je me rends pas compte  ::  
Si je pars sur une base de dogador faudrait que je donne quoi ? Un demi steak de dogador + muscle + abats. Je peux rajouter des légumes vu qu'il est très gros ?

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Les cuisses de poulet en surgelé ça coûte genre 3€/kg , cheval tu peux je pense demander des déchets ou lui prendre du hachis de cheval... 

Tu peux s'il aime tenter de le "remplir" avec des haricots ou de la courgette, ça le calera et il perdra du poids ...

pour la ration, oui tu peux démarrer sur 50% viande , 45% dogador et 5%abats, si les selles sont trop dures/blanches tu diminues le dogador et augmentes le muscle/abats (abats pas plus de 10% )

----------


## inari

Merci beaucoup amandine  ::  
Je vais aller voir sur les forums de barf je pense pour les infos sur les qualités nutritionnels de chaque viande. 
J'ai pas trop d'idées d'abats qui pourrait lui plaire, il aime pas le foie, ni le coeur. 
Avec ce que tu me conseilles y a besoin de rien rajouter, genre les vitamines qu'il y a sur cuisine à croc par ex ?

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

si tu as facebook, viens sur Tribu carnivore le groupe ;-)


non pas d'ajouts de quoi que ce soit (du moins au début, voir après pour levure de bière peut etre etc)

sinon en abats : rognon. Le foie même passé à la poêle il n'aime pas?

----------


## inari

Non je vais pas sur Facebook  :Smile: 
Quand j'avais essayé non il aimait pas même cuit faut que je ressaye

----------


## Poupoune 73

tu peux demander des trippes au boucher  ::  (je n'en trouve que des lavées par contre...)

----------


## inari

::  bouah des tripes
Ouais je verrais ce que me propose le boucher mais si on peut éviter un truc qui me fasse vomir quand je le découpe  :: 
Je suis désolée je suis un peu une chochotte 
Au pire je lui couperais en tout petit bout ça passera peut-être mieux, je vous tiens au courant quand je commence (j'attends de finir mon stock de granatapet)

----------


## Kybou!

Au début, je gerbais à chaque préparation de gamelle, ça a duré 2 mois au moins ...  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Au début, j'ai reculé le barf, parce que j'ai failli vomir en allant voir le prix des abats  ::  puis j'ai pris sur moi. J'ai mis des gants au début, et maintenant parait que je suis "une barbare"  ::

----------


## Kybou!

C'est gore, tu fais peur Amandine ...  ::

----------


## inari

Je vais peut-être demander à ma mère de venir me découper les trucs au départ, son rêve de gosse c'était d'être bouchère  ::  elle adore découper la viande, autant qu'elle soit utile au lieu d'être juste psychopathe ::

----------


## Nyunyu

Vous connaissez un bon site en anglais?
L'adoptante de Kajla veut passer au BARF, ils viennent de découvrir une tumeur maligne à la puce, au niveau des yeux ...  :Frown: 
Et elle veut passer au meilleur pour elle, par contre Kajla est allergique aux volailles (poulet et dinde sur, canard on ne sait pas encore).
Elle est totalement débutante, donc a besoin de menus de base, ainsi que connaître les suppléments à ajouter.
Merci!

----------


## Kybou!

Oui tu peux donner des haricots en boîte, pas besoin de les recuire  :Smile:  !

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Rinces les bien, très bien même, c'est bourré de sel

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

100gr par jour par chat je pense ..

----------


## Cath'erine

Xaros il y a aussi les courgettes à donner, beaucoup de chats adorent ça (surtout si tu ajoutes une petite pointe de fromage râpé) Tu peux prendre des courgettes surgelées en rondelles et au micro-onde ça va super vite.

EDIT il faut les écraser.


Mes chats sont au piou depuis jeudi, ils adooorent ça, bien plus que la viande de boeuf ou les ailes de poulets. Je me doutais qu'ils seraient contents en tant qu'ancien SDF chassant. Par contre j'ai eu du mal en préparant les lots à mettre moi même au congélo pourtant le boeuf ou le poulet a aussi été vivant "avant" ...

----------


## itchika

Petite question pratique, la viande vous la décongelez au frigo ou à l'air libre?

Je sais que normalement il est conseillé une décongélation lente pour la viande mais je ne sais plus pourquoi?

----------


## Nyunyu

Toujours à l'air libre. Tant pour les humains que pour les 4 pattes  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Au frigo si je sors 48h avant sinon à l'air libre

----------


## itchika

Ok merci!  :Smile:  

Pour le moment je fais à l'air libre aussi, pour éviter d'encombrer mon frigo et de le salir/empester d'une odeur de d'abats ou de panse.  :: 

Mais du coup je me demandais s'il y avait plus de risques "sanitaires" car il me semblait avoir entendu qu'il valait mieux décongeler la viande au frigo.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Au fait Nyunyu tu as trouvé des endroits pour acheter la viande dans l'Hérault?  :Smile:

----------


## Poupoune 73

le risque sanitaire, quand il s'agit des chiens, je pense qu'il faut pas trop s'en préoccuper hein, quand tu vois les cochonneries qu'ils peuvent manger par ailleurs^^

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

http://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/catalog/products/40131909/ 

j'utilise ça pour y mettre la viande dans le frigo, ça ne coule pas et ne sent pas du coup.
Ca va faire 4 ans que j'ai  2 boites comme ça, elles me servent tous les jours et sont toujours au top

----------


## itchika

Merci pour vos réponses!  :Smile:

----------


## skapounkette

J'ai les mêmes boites ici aussi, elles sont très bien.

Bon j'ai passé une commande de BARF sur internet et ces glands n'ont rien trouvé de mieux que d'envoyer tout ça à mon ancienne adresse (j'ai déménagé récemment). J'avais bien précisé l'adresse de livraison et elle figure bien sur la facture qu'ils m'ont envoyée par mail en plus.
Je leur dis qu'ils se sont trompés et ils me sortent « trop tard c’est déjà parti, arrangez vous avec GLS » Ok merci bien….
Le livreur GLS s’est pointé à mon ancienne adresse avec la viande, forcément je n’y étais pas donc  il faut qu’il me relivre demain à ma nouvelle adresse à 150 kms de là mais il n'est pas sur de pouvoir le faire….. ****ZEN****

----------


## itchika

Tu as commandé avec quoi?

----------


## Columba

Je remonte car je me pose pas mal de questions. 

J'ai une vieille malinoise de 13 ans, elle est passée au barf en 2010 et a perdu progressivement du poids. Elle est passée de 22 à 17 kg. On lui voit quand même bien les côtes, le véto dit que c'est normal pour un vieux chien de devenir rachitique. Lui préférerait qu'on la passe aux croquettes sénior parce que plus sûr que le barf pour lui mais je suis évidemment contre. On entend souvent qu'il faut baisser le taux de protéines pour les vieux chiens, qu'en est-il vraiment ? N'y a-t-il pas de risque au niveau des reins ?  
Elle mange environ 400g de viandes de volailles (dogador + filets de dinde), avec un peu de légumes cuits + huile de colza + compléments. Devrais-je y changer quelque chose ? Elle mange souvent peu d'abats même si je tanne mes parents pour qu'ils en achètent. Elle est assez sensible et vomit facilement les aliments dont elle n'est pas habituée. Elle a la vue qui baisse et parfois un tout petit peu d'arthrose mais aucun souci de santé particulier autre.

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Augmente les doses, et donne un peu de gras.

au contraire un vieux chien à besoin d'un apport plus important

----------


## Bolinette

Je viens me renseigner car je vais chercher Rita ce week-end. Elle a 2-3 ans et arrive de Roumanie. Elle refuse les croquettes, mais accepte la patée. Alors quitte à donner une alimentation "humide" je préfère le BARF/ration ménagère aux boites. 
Comment lui équilibrer une gamelle sachant qu'elle doit faire moins de 10kg (je ne sais pas encore précisément)?
La contrainte pour moi sera que je n'ai qu'un U pour les courses, donc il faudra faire avec ce qu'on y trouve. Quels sont les compléments à ajouter ? 
Je me souviens que ma mère donnait à sa briarde : viande crue + légumes crus + riz + poudre de complément avec parfois un peu de fromage ou de jaune d'oeuf cru, mais je n'ai aucune idée des proportions pour un petit chien
Désolée, je n'arriverai pas à lire le topic en entier, les pages sont trop longues à charger sur mon téléphone...

----------


## Poupoune 73

Muzarègne a fait un chouette récapitulatif ici:
ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## Bolinette

Merci je retrouvais pas ce sujet

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ouais pour des raisons obscures il avait été décidé que OK il était locké pour éviter la discussion qui devait plutôt avoir lieu sur les topics dédiés (croquettes ou ici), mais non il ne serait pas mis en post-it - ce qui est du coup complètement débile, encore plus débile de l'avoir locké vu qu'on ne peut plus le remonter.
Personne n'a jamais su me dire pourquoi, gnéééééé.

----------


## Bolinette

> Ouais pour des raisons obscures il avait été décidé que OK il était locké pour éviter la discussion qui devait plutôt avoir lieu sur les topics dédiés (croquettes ou ici), mais non il ne serait pas mis en post-it - ce qui est du coup complètement débile, encore plus débile de l'avoir locké vu qu'on ne peut plus le remonter.
> Personne n'a jamais su me dire pourquoi, gnéééééé.


Euh, comment je fais pour avoir des avis comparatif ?  :: 
En attendant, elle est difficile, donc ce soir, elle a accepté du blanc de poulet cuit et j'étais trop contente qu'elle mange.
Pour demain, je compte acheter de la volaille et lui donner crue (en espérant que ça passera) avec en proportion égale un mélange de riz/carotte très cuit (riz rincé pour enlever le max d'amidon)
Je vais aller chercher des compléments pour vitamines / calcium chez le véto. Je lui laisserai quand même quelques croquettes pourvoir si elle essaye en attendant que j'ai pu faire les courses.

Question en plus : le dogador convient à un chien de 4 kg ?

----------


## aurore

Tite question: le mou (= les poumons), c'est considéré comme des abats, ou c'est un muscle comme le coeur?  ::  Je ne m'étais jamais posé la question avant car il n'y en avait jamais dans mon supermarché, mais maintenant qu'il y en a, je ne sais plus dans quelle catégorie le ranger...

----------


## Nyunyu

Je dirais abats, mais pour le coup tu me pose une colle  :Big Grin:

----------


## aurore

A la vente, c'est effectivement rangé dans les abats... mais le coeur aussi, donc... ::

----------


## borneo

Une petite question aux barfeurs. Vous donnez des os de jambon cru ?



Là, c'est ce que j'ai acheté comme friandise pour mon chien, il y a encore pas mal de jambon autour. Il le ronge depuis 48h, il reste toujours un peu de jambon et de couenne sur l'os. Il est vraiment emballé.... lui qui ne dit rien quand je touche à sa gamelle, il grogne quand je m'approche. 

Je me demande s'il peut se blesser avec, sachant que c'est du jambon cru, et pas cuit.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je ne pense pas qu'il puisse y avoir danger (enfin pas plus qu'avec n'importe quoi), mais ce qui me gène c'est que le jambon cru c'est ARCHI salé, je suppose que ces os le sont aussi, à moins que ça n'ait été déssalé avant ?

----------


## borneo

Il n'y a tout de même pas des tonnes de jambon dessus, et comme il est très sec (= très dur), ils mettent des heures à le ronger. 

Le teckel est épuisé d'avoir passé la soirée dessus. La lhassa s'y est aussi essayée avec ses mini quenottes. Ils dorment tous les deux, totalement vannés.

----------


## BlueBubble

J'ai un Cavalier King Charles de quatre ans et demi, atteint d'une maladie cardiaque.
Il a toujours été nourri croquettes, principalement Gosbi puis TOTW mais le taux de cendres est quand même sacrément élevé. 

Ça fait quelques mois maintenant que j'y ai pensé pour la première fois, on a ensuite vu ça en famille et on en a conclu que le Barf, ça nous tenterait bien !
Seulement j'ai pas mal de questions… 

- Il me semble avoir lu un jour que le mélange quotidien croquettes/barf était mauvais, pourtant certaines personnes le font ici ?
- J'aimerais votre avis concernant ce site : http://www.b-a-r-f.com - il m'a l'air fiable, mais on ne sait jamais.
- Où vous procurez-vous les algues et le vinaigre de cidre ?
- Le régime Barf revient autant, plus ou moins cher qu'un régime à base de croquettes ?
- J'ai un congélo taille "standard" (le haut d'un frigo) entièrement vide, selon vous ça suffira pour stocker le tout ?
- Comment organisez-vous vos livraisons-achats/congélations/décongélations ?
- Des recettes dignes de ce nom pour débutants à conseiller ?

Merci beaucoup.

----------


## MuzaRègne

- Il me semble avoir lu un jour que le mélange quotidien croquettes/barf était mauvais, pourtant certaines personnes le font ici ?
>> ça ne pose pas de problème si c'est en 2 repas éloignés, mes chiennes ont été au BARF matin - croquettes soir pendant 1 an et demi sans souci

- J'aimerais votre avis concernant ce site : http://www.b-a-r-f.com - il m'a l'air fiable, mais on ne sait jamais.
>> je préfère  Tribu Carnivore ( http://barf.ch ) qui a l'énorme avantage de ne pas être tenu par un illuminé au ciboulot en vrac

- Où vous procurez-vous les algues et le vinaigre de cidre ?
>> biocoop. Pour le vinaigre de cidre, en supermarché aussi.

- Le régime Barf revient autant, plus ou moins cher qu'un régime à base de croquettes ?
>> Ca dépend de tes fournisseurs ... ça peut êttre beaucoup plus cher, ou beaucoup moins cher ! Oui je n'aide pas.

- J'ai un congélo taille "standard" (le haut d'un frigo) entièrement vide, selon vous ça suffira pour stocker le tout ?
>> pour un seul petit chien oui, mais tu pourras moins profiter des promos etc, faudra voir à la semaine guère plus.

- Comment organisez-vous vos livraisons-achats/congélations/décongélations ?
>> pas d'organisation fixe pour les achats, j'achète quand je vois un truc intéressant au supermarché (fin de date, promo, ou viande pour animaux qui a l'air belle), et deux paquets de Dogador quand j'entame le dernier. J'ai fait une fois une grosse commande chez Barf Webshop, j'aimerais bien y revenir, mais ça fait cher d'un coup.
Ensuite je découpe en petits morceaux / congèle dans la foulée, dans des boites en plastique type Tupperware. Et au repas de 6 h, je sors ce dont j'ai besoin à décongeler pour le lendemain (2 Dogador + 1 boîte de viande sans os), puis le soir je prépare les repas des chiens en pesant pour chacun, dans leurs petites boîtes attitrées, en ajoutant les légumes (purées surgelées en galets). Donc chaque jour j'ai le repas préparé à l'avance, je n'ai plus qu'à servir et rajouter les compléments : huile de colza et algues en paillettes.
Pour les chats je ne portionne pas à l'avance, dès qu'ils réclament je leur fait un petit mix dogador + viande sans os, que j'ai donc découpée en petits morceaux avant congélation.

- Des recettes dignes de ce nom pour débutants à conseiller ?
>> Quand on débute on commence simple : poulet sans os (mais avec la peau, par ex. tu achètes des cuisses que tu désosses) + purée de carottes. Dès que les selles sont bien pendant 2 ou 3 jours, tu fais la même chose avec os. Et ensuite tu diversifies, progressivement, 1 nouveau truc après l'autre : autres viandes, autres légumes, abats, oeufs, poisson ...

----------


## Poupoune 73

très bon choix  :Big Grin: 

- pour le mélange barf/croquettes oui c'est possible mais avec précaution le temps de digestion n'étant pas du tout le même il y a un risque de désordre gastrique  :: 
- perso je préfère barf.ch, j'ai du mal avec l'admin de forum que tu mentionnes -mais c'est purement personnel, les conseils restent de qualité (et surtout il y a un annuaire des fournisseurs)
- pour les algues je donne la marque Grau (acheté sur zooplus, de mémoire). vinanigre de cidre en supermarché, tout bêtement
- pour le prix, ça dépend de pleins de paramètres. perso ça me coûte cher, mais je ne vais plus au véto que pour les vaccins (une fois tous les 13 mois...). ma x York de 3kg que j'ai depuis sept 2010 va sur ses 8 ans, jamais détartrée
- pour le congelo j'ai acheté un mini congelo il y a 2 ans, 60 sur le mauvais coin, il fonctionne parfaitement. je pense stocker environ 1 mois de bidoche pour 2 chiens de 3,3 et 7,5 kg avec des rations de 4,5% de leur poids




- j'achète ce qu'il me faut, je portionne en tup: 1 tup=4 jours/chien. je sors du congel 24h à l'avance puis je mets au frigo
- pour débuter je me suis appuyée sur ce doc très bien fait de Muzarègne :
ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

et sur celui-ci:
http://www.barf.ch/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7877

----------


## MuzaRègne

(c'est pas personnell il est complètement dézingué du cerveau, c'est un fait  ::  )

----------


## BlueBubble

Waw déjà tant de réponses, merci ! 

- Pour les algues, si j'ai bien compris c'est seulement sur internet. Donc faire une grosse commande pour ensuite les stocker ce serait plus intéressant du coup ?
- Je me demandais si c'était possible de tout trouver côté viande à la boucherie d'Intermarch* ? J'en ai un à quelques mètres de chez moi, ce serait vraiment pratique. Je vais y jeter un coup d'oeil plus approfondi lundi !
- Pour le congélo, je vois. Je pense que si on se lance, on verra ce que ça donne pour les débuts, puis si il y a besoin, on ira acheter d'occas plus grand.
- Concernant l'organisation je pensais faire pareil, avec tupperwares puis un petit plan de travail dans la cuisine avec tous les compléments et ustensiles à portée de main (on a une sorte de bar/plan de travail vraiment très long et large).

Merci toutes les deux, je vais aller voir ce site et la marque Grau ! (je suis une adepte de zoopl*s)

----------


## aurore

> - Pour les algues, si j'ai bien compris c'est seulement sur internet. Donc faire une grosse commande pour ensuite les stocker ce serait plus intéressant du coup ?


Non, les algues, tu en trouves dans tous les magasins bio (et peut-être même en supermarché, maintenant).

Dans mon Intermarché, ils soldent les produits à dates courtes et ils ont souvent des bas morceaux franchement pas chers par rapport aux autres supermarchés de mon coin.

----------


## Poupoune 73

j'allais le dire, chez interm*rché je prends du plat de côte de bœuf à 3,50€/kg, svt à -50%, les cœurs de dinde sont svt en promo également, ainsi que de la poule (4€/bestiau, ça me dure 3/4j pour 2 chiens). pour les os charnus je prends des cous de poulet chez un boucher, mais le prix  ::  (4€/kg). mais bon est côté français à 20min de genève, donc je pense que ceci explique cela (je payais 2x - cher pour du poulet bio à brest...)

----------


## Pitchoun'

A votre avis, pour nourrir 2 chiens de 25kg avec 3h/jour d'exercice physique, il faudrait un congélo de quelle capacité ?
Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Bolinette

Une question bête. Quand on donne avec les os, ça prend combien de temps au chien de le manger ? Et surtout, est-ce qu'ils n'ont pas tendance à aller le bouffer ailleurs que dans la gamelle ?

----------


## aurore

Ca dépend des os: si c'est du plat de côte ou un pied de porc, effectivement, ça prend un moment et le chien va aimer s'installer tranquillement pour le manger à son aise. Mais si ce sont des cous de poulets ou des ailes, ça prend à peine plus de temps que des croquettes (enfin je te parle de chiens entre 27 et 40 kilos, c'est sans doute différent avec des petits... même si tu ne vas sans doute pas donner un pied de porc à un chihuahua  :: )

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A votre avis, pour nourrir 2 chiens de 25kg avec 3h/jour d'exercice physique, il faudrait un congélo de quelle capacité ?
> Merci


En fait, ça dépend si tu commande de grosses quantités chez un fournisseur genre Saint-Laurent (auquel cas tu as vraiment besoin d'un gros congélo) ou si tu fais en "circuit court" en te ré-approvisionnant régulièrement dans un supermarché.

Au début, avec 3 gros chiens au BARF, je commandais chez Saint-Laurent. Maintenant que je n'en ai plus que 2, j'achète surtout des promos ou des produits à date courte dans mon Intermarché, un peu de Dogador quand j'en trouve, etc... Le congélo n'est plus aussi utile.

(Enfin je dis BARF, mais ce que je fais c'est plutôt du Raw feeding, si je ne dis pas de bêtises (quasi que de la viande).)

----------


## Pitchoun'

Merci pour les infos Aurore, moi aussi j'envisagerai le Raw Feeding plutôt que le barf.

----------


## Héol

Bonsoir à tous, je viens vers vous car ma chienne Breizhan qui vient d'avoir 9 ans est au régime Barf depuis deux ans, tout lui réussissait bien jusqu'à il y a un mois où elle a fait une pancréatite aigue.

Elle est restée hospitalisée une semaine à Frégis,  et fort heureusement elle s'en est magnifiquement remise.

Elle a même beaucoup plus d'appêtit qu'elle n'en n'a jamais eu de toute sa vie, seulement après sa prise de sang de contrôle suite à sa pancréatite, il s'avère qu'elle a un taux de cholestérol très élevé.

La vétérinaire veut que je la ramène à la clinique dans la semaine pour lui faire prendre un traitement afin de faire baisser ce taux, car sinon Breizhan risque de refaire d'autres pancréatiques.

Je m'interroge sur ce point: Comment se fait-il que Breizhan ai pu avoir un taux de cholestérol aussi élevé alors que je ne lui donne plus du tout de graisse? En l'occurence avant sa pancréatique elle avait la peau de sa cuisse de poulet tous les soirs, or depuis un mois plus de gras, je fais très attention justement.

Elle n'a même plus de friandises que je lui donnais avant un peu tous les jours, depuis sa sortie de l'hôpital nous y faisons attention, elle n'a droit qu'à ses gamelles de viande crue.

Ce n'est tout de même pas le coeur et le foie qui pourraient lui déclencher son cholestérol? Elle en a deux fois par semaine accompagné de légumes.

A la clinique vétérinaire, j'ai peur qu'ils me disent de lui donner des croquettes spéciales hypocaloriques à vie.
Le régime Barf n'est pas censé donner du cholestérol pourtant non ?
A part l'oeuf que je lui donne deux fois par semaine peut-être qui pourrait expliquer non?

----------


## Héol

Elle ne mange que du poulet sans la peau et des abats (coeur et foie) accompagné de légumes deux fois par semaine.

Je ne vois pas où elle a pu se choper son cholestérol.
Le jour de sa prise de sang elle était en plus à jeun depuis 12 heures, donc pas d'erreur possible.
Et je reprécise que je ne lui donne que 4 petites friandises par jour, quand elle rechigne à avancer quand je la promène.

Ce sont des moitiés de friandises pour chiens, donc pas beaucoup.

----------


## Héol

Non elle n'a jamais eu de prise de sang pour contrôler son cholestérol avant. Elle a été stérilisée il y a 7 ans. Par contre je vais me renseigner auprès de ma véto, car depuis sa pancréatite, Breizhan n'est jamais rassasiée par ses repas, elle demande toujours à manger même deux heures après ses repas.

Pourtant elle ne se dépense jamais, elle est plutôt très casanière.

Par contre, elle fait 32 kilos et je lui donne 300 grammes de viande matin et soir, est-ce bien assez pour un grand chien de sa taille?
Car les gamelles sont frugales je trouve, sur un forum on m'avait dit que c'était 100 grammes de viande par dix kilos de chien.

Mais ça fait peu non?
La par exemple, elle a réclamé son repas du soir à 18 heures, (une cuisse de poulet et demi), et elle en réclame encore depuis tout à l'heure.

----------


## aurore

600gr de viande par jour pour 32 kilos pour une chienne pas active du tout, je trouve que c'est déjà une belle ration... Par comparaison, a X staff de 27 kilos mange 500gr par jour alors qu'elle est très tonique, et mon beauceron de 40kg mangeait 700gr par jour quand il était en meilleure forme.

Petite question: pourquoi tu ne lui donnes que du poulet? Elle ne supporte pas les autres viandes?

Je ne suis pas véto, mais je pense qu'il y a une forte composante individuelle dans les questions de cholestérol: par exemple dans ma famille, on a tous très très peu de cholestérol même sans manger très light, alors que j'aurais tendance à avoir trop de triglycérides: du coup, mon médecin m'avait dit qu'il fallait que je réduise l'alcool alors que je n'en bois jamais  ::  Donc au delà du régime alimentaire, il peut y avoir un terrain favorable.

----------


## Héol

Elle ne mange que du poulet, car elle a fait une pancréatite aigue le 10 avril, et depuis ce jour, les véto m'ont conseillé de lui donner une alimentation la moins grasse possible.

Alors plus de viande rouge pour elle, par contre je lui donne encore du coeur et du foie (en toutes petites quantité) deux fois par semaine accompagné de légumes et de poulet.

Elle réclame toujours autant à manger alors qu'elle ne fait vraiment auucun exercice la journée. En même temps, elle n'est pas obnubilée pour autant.

Pour calmer ses fringales, je lui donne maintenant 3 cuillères à soupe de légumes et elle est plus calme ensuite.
Pour le cholestérol, peut-être qu'elle en eu depuis longtemps en fait je ne sais pas trop, car je ne lui ai jamais fait vérifier son taux avant la semaine dernière.

Mais elle a toujours eu une santé fragile Breizhan, depuis bébé, elle accumule les problèmes de peau en tous genres. ::

----------


## Piouu

Une semaine et 2 jours que mes chiots sont au BARF aujourd'hui nous avons inclus le steak de boeuf!

----------


## delicious1

N'y a-t-elle que le taux de cholestérol qui est élevé? Le reste est-il dans les normes?
Mon bearded n'avait QUE le cholestérol en excès.......c'était le 1 er signe d'un problème de thyroïde.......mais mon véto ne l'avait pas remarqué, il m'avait donné des croquettes light.....qui n'ont rien changé...........le pauvre avait tout le temps faim......j'ai changé de véto qui m'a dit que mon chien souffrait certainement d'une hypothyroïdie.....et il avait raison.....

----------


## Vincent78000

Bonjour, jusqu'à présent j'allais chez un boucher pour chercher de la viande "déchet" pour ma chienne mais il vient de changer de proprio et ni le nouveau ni les autres bouchers des alentours ne souhaitent me fournir des déchets pour nourrir ma chienne. J'ai donc un peu chercher sur internet et j'ai trouvé Saint Laurent (http://www.st-laurent.fr/fr/) et la maison du barf (http://www.lamaisondubarf.fr/) qui fournissent de la viande pour chiens. L'un d'autres vous a t-il déjà testé ces deux sites ou en connait-il (au vu des commentaires précédents je suppose que oui pour saint laurent) un autre ou je pourrais m'approvisionner ? (ou bien un autre canal de distribution ?)
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## HOLY DAY

Yep, ici pour moi : http://www.dogsfresh.be/fr/

Pour Saint-Laurent, j'ai toujours été contente de mes commandes  ::

----------


## aurore

Rien à reprocher à Saint-Laurent, c'est juste que les conditionnements sont gros, et que pour les points de RDV quand on habite un endroit isolé, c'est un peu galère... C'est sans doute plus pratique en ville.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Yep, ici pour moi : http://www.dogsfresh.be/fr/
> 
> Pour Saint-Laurent, j'ai toujours été contente de mes commandes


Je ne connaissais pas ce fournisseur, mais ça m'intéresse vu qu'ils livrent en Picardie! Merci du tuyau!

----------


## loulouk

je me pointe sur ce topic parce que j'aurais besoin des lumières de barfeurs pro,

je ne connais pas le barf ( je précise, je n’ai jamais nourris de cette façon ) 

je rencontre un souci de taille avec mon bouledogue anglais,
celui ci a des soucis de digestions depuis que je l’ai adopté ( il en avait surement avant aussi mais comme saisi d'élevage j'imagine qu'ils s'en foutaient pas mal ) , donc voila

bouledogue anglais de 5 mois, qui fait des diarrhées en continue ( et même sanguinolentes )
j'ai testé sur conseils déjà plusieurs marques, toujours des bonnes, de tous types, junior, hypoallergéniques ( parce qu'il a eu des boutons sous le ventre et dans les cuisses et qu'on a ausis pensé à une allergie alimentaire, et en plus il est blanc ), médicales à haute digestibilité mais toujours des problèmes de diarrhées .

Hier j'ai voulu tester autre chose, j'ia donc donné non pas des croquettes mais des boites hills, gastro intestinales vétérinaires ( même marque que les croquettes d'ailleurs que je lui donnais jusqu’à hier ), celles qu'on donne aux chiens qui font des diarrhées aigues malades ou convalescents avec des soucis de santé et la oh surprise , plus de sang ( ce qui est déjà une très bonne nouvelle an soit ) et des selles presque normales .

Je précise également qu'il a été vermifugé, il a eu un contrôle véto qui n'a rien trouvé d'anormal si se n'est son problème de digestion, il a aussi reçu durant plusieurs jours à son arrivée une pate ( dont j'ai oublié le nom ) qui permet de reconstruire la flore intestinale au cas ou il aurait eu des parasites non traités mais pas de changement non plus .
J'avais pendant 2/3 jours donnés des repas riz+eau de riz + carottes cuites ( avec le riz ) mais je ne peux pas le nourrir de carotte indéfiniment, il est jeune , en période de croissance je ne veux pas risquer la carence .

il ne vole dans aucune gamelle ( les autres mangent différemment ) il mange seul dans une pièce et n'a donc pas accès aux autres chiens pendant les repas 

je pense sérieusement à passer au barf pour lui , au point ou j'en suis autant tout essayé de toute façon, je ne sais plus comment le nourrir, en plus il a tout le temps faim !

est ce que quelqu'un a déjà rencontré les même soucis et réussi à le solutionner en passant au barf ?

----------


## D-elphine

je t'envois un mp loulouk

----------


## skapounkette

Besoin de vos avis: mes 2 chiens sont nourris au BARF et là je garde pour une longue durée (1 an) la chienne d'une amie qui est nourrie aux croquettes bas de gamme style croquettes de supermarché. Hier soir quand j'ai préparé les gamelles de mes chiens elle me regardait très intéressée! Et du coup elle a un peu fait la tronche quand je lui ai servi sa gamelle de croquettes, ça m'a fait pitié...
ça ne me dérangerait pas de la passer au BARF mais comment va t-elle réagir quand sa proprio va la récupérer, sachant qu'elle la repassera aux croquettes? 
Si on doit tenir 1 an en lui filant ses croquettes alors qu'elle sent la viande dans les gamelles de mes chiens ça va être dur pour elle (et pour moi).

----------


## Poupoune 73

@ skapounkette : tu ne peux pas convaincre ton amie de lui donner mieux?
@ loulouk: pas étonnant tes soucis avec ton bouledogue toutes les marques que tu cites, c'est bas de gamme... le BARF ne peut être que bénéfique, mais tu peux peut-être essayer de la qualité en croquettes déjà? type brit carnilove ou maxima cotecnica grainfree, qui donnent généralement de bons résultats sur les selles  ::

----------


## skapounkette

> @ skapounkette : tu ne peux pas convaincre ton amie de lui donner mieux?


Je peux l'orienter vers des croquettes de meilleure qualité (je l'ai déjà fait à plusieurs reprises ceci-dit, sans succès), mais bon ça reste des croquettes, beaucoup moins appétentes que de la viande...

----------


## Poupoune 73

hum oui. et l'humide sinon?

----------


## skapounkette

L'humide pourquoi pas, si ça ne coute pas un rein...

----------


## Kybou!

Comment dire ... Elle a vraiment de la chance de t'avoir cette "amie" ...

----------


## aurore

Est-ce que c'est possible que les frais de livraison en France sur barfwebshop aient doublé en à peine quelques mois? Dommage, 40€ de frais pour moins de 27 kg, ça ne vaut plus le coup...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Hah mais carrément, j'avais pas vu, c'est plus du tout possible là  . C'est trop con je pensais refaire une commande, ben heu, non alors ><

----------


## skapounkette

Je viens de vérifier sur ma dernière facture (de septembre) pour 55kgs j'avais payé 32,23 euros de fdp et apparemment maintenant ça serait passé à 80 euros   :: 

J'ai envoyé un mail pour demander des explications parce que là ça ne va pas m'arranger du tout....

----------


## Kybou!

Les filles, pourquoi vous ne commandez pas sur dogfresh ?

----------


## aurore

> Les filles, pourquoi vous ne commandez pas sur dogfresh ?


Parce que je ne connais pas  ::  Merci du tuyau, je vais jeter un oeil.

----------


## Kybou!

J'en suis très satisfaite pour ma part  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Parcequ'aux dernières nouvelles ils ne livraient pas en France ... ça a changé depuis donc, je vais voir, merci !

edit - hah ouais non par palette, savapaêtpossib  ::

----------


## skapounkette

Ah c'est cool si dog fresh livre toute la France!!! Meme par palette ça me va :-)

----------


## Liv57

> J'ai envoyé un mail pour demander des explications parce que là ça ne va pas m'arranger du tout....


Elle avait envoyé un mail pour prévenir :



> Chers clients,
> 
> 15 Novembre livraison à Metz (Rue du Trou aux Serpents, La Maxe = Parking IKEA)! Veuillez commander avant le 5 Novembre.
> Comme vous le savez si vous êtes déjà un certain temps avec nous, souvent nous étions obligés de changer notre firme de transport en France. C'est parce que des paquets ont été perdus, nous avons souffert des pertes, nos clients ont souffert des pertes etc.. C'est une chose très difficile pour transporter des aliments congelés pour nos animaux de compagnie du Belgique et du Pays-Bas en France. Puisque nous avons décidé que nous ne voulons plus perdre plus de paquets et nous voulons donner le meilleur service et fiabilité à nos clients, dans lequel Barfwebshop peut persister d'exister et ne doit plus souffrir aucune perte (comme il est arrivé déjà plusieurs fois), nous allons désormais travailler uniquement avec le service EXPRESS par DPD/Chronopost. Cela signifie que les paquets seront livré par nous le mardi soir à l'entrepôt de DPD/Chronopost et puis le lendemain (mercredi donc) Chronopost va les livrer à votre maison avant 13 heures. Nous avons déjà essayé ce système les derniers mois et cela était parfait. Toutefois, le coût que nous devons payer au transporteur était beaucoup plus élevé que prévu. Par conséquent, nous devrons facturer au client un côut de transport plus haut. C'est avec regret dans le coeur, mais si nous ne le faissons pas, Barfwebshop doit arrêter de livrer en France. Des 1 Novembre les colis jusqu'au 27.5 kilos seront envoyé en France avec un côut de transport de 40 euros.
> Grandes commandes et commandes en groupe peuvent également être livrés par nous-mêmes avec le camionette (avec congélateur) si aucune distance excessive (Metz, Rouen, Reims, Amiens, Paris, Strasbourg...). Destinations plus loins peuvent également être livrées par STEF Transport (aussi transport avec congélateur, voir info sur la livriason sur www.barf-webshop.be). 
> Nous espérons votre compréhension et espérons de recevoir de nombreuses commandes.
> 
> Cordialement et à bientôt!
> 
> Le team du Barfwebshop

----------


## Pitchoun'

Sinon y'a St Laurent.

----------


## garfielda

bonjour,
je m'excuse à l'avance pour toutes les bêtises que je vais dire car je suis complètement novice à ce sujet.
Nous venons d'adopter un chien de 12 ans il y a 1 mois et demi et monsieur s'avère être très difficile, il ne veut pas de croquettes (après avoir fait un tour au véto + prise de sang, tout est normal).
Je cherche donc d'autres façons de l'alimenter.
Samedi dernier, en allant au supermarché au rayon "viandes animales" je lui ai pris justement des os bien charnues + une sorte de grosse saucisse de viande et notre loulou adore ça... d'où ma venue sur ce post  et en plus j'ai déjà un gros congélo  :Smile:  

J'ai repéré ce site là : http://www.aliment-chien-chat.fr/boutique . Les tarifs y semblent très avantageux sauf les frais de port  mais par exemple lorsque je vois le maxi saucisson d'1kg congelé... comment faites vous pour le portionner (afin de le garder dans le temps) ?

Ensuite, est-ce que je peux donner par exemple le matin uniquement de la bonne pâtée et le soir uniquement de la viande ? (peur de m'y perdre entre les viandes sans os/avec os/compléments alimentaires etc... si je ne donne que de la viande). 

Depuis le départ, on lui donne parfois un steak haché (au rayon surgelés pour humain), mais on l'a toujours fait cuire pensant que c'était mieux... donc il vaut mieux lui donner cru si je comprends bien? et si oui, pour quelles raisons? 

A mon hypermarché, y a souvent des promos sur les cailles entières... mais ce sont des os tout fins donc je dois retirer les os avant de lui donner?

Il faut souvent changer de viande je suppose ou peut on ne lui donner que de la volaille par exemple? 

Merci à l'avance pour vos réponses

----------


## aurore

> Sinon y'a St Laurent.


Saint-Laurent c'est des gros conditionnements, et les RDV à l'aube à des sorties d'autoroute, c'est un peu galère...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

garfielda, il faudrait que tu ailles faire un tour sur un site comme celui-ci, pour savoir comment nourrir ton chien au BARF: 

http://www.tribu-carnivore.com/barfnew/

Par exemple tu verrais que pour une caille, tu peux (tu dois!) la donner entière justement pour que le chien mange les os (en rajoutant éventuellement un peu d'abats si la caille est vidée).

Pour les saucissons, le soucis, c'est de savoir exactement ce qu'il y a dedans (non seulement quel animal, mais aussi s'il y a les os, les abats...) sinon ce n'est pas équilibré.

----------


## aurore

> J'en suis très satisfaite pour ma part


Pas encore étudié les produits, mais 29 de livraison pour jusqu'à 40kg de viande, c'est déjà nettement plus abordable!

----------


## Poupoune 73

muzarègne a fait un très bon post-it avec les bases ici:
ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

en gros le BARF c'est 30% d'os charnus crus 30% de muscle cru 10% d'abats crus et le reste en complément: huile, vinaigre de cidre, fruits et légumes moulinés, algues, levure de bière, œuf (coquille et jaune cru, blanc cuit)...
la viande cuite est moins digeste que crue, c'est pour que ça que même avec des croquettes à 70-80% de viande les selles sont beaucoup plus volumineuses qu'au BARF. d'ailleurs j'ai jamais vu un renard se mettre une poule au four, elles sont mangées crues^^
après dans quelques mois tu feras comme nous: tu donneras de la viande verte gluante, congelée/recongelée/décongelée et tu arrêteras de te poser ouatmille question

----------


## Pitchoun'

Et donc à part Dogfresh, y a-t-il d'autres fournisseurs intéressants pour des livraisons dans le sud de la France ?  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Pas encore étudié les produits, mais 29 de livraison pour jusqu'à 40kg de viande, c'est déjà nettement plus abordable!


Tu verras, les produits sont top, j'en suis très satisfaite pour ma part ! 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pitchoun', tu auras plein d'infos sur Tribu Carnivore  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Oui j'y suis déjà et tous les jours ! Mais y'a pas de livraisons dans le sud généralement, d'où ma question ici.  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Bon moi faut que je me penche sur St Laurent, ils livrent chez Hegalaldia où je vais régulièrement.

----------


## loulouk

ceux qui sont au barf vous donnez du foie en quelle quantité à vos chiens ?

----------


## D-elphine

> Saint-Laurent c'est des gros conditionnements, et les RDV à l'aube à des sorties d'autoroute, c'est un peu galère...


c'est ce qui m' a fait arrêter chez eux, je pense qu'ils ont perdu des clients à cause de ça, je commandais quand même 125/150kgs environ et faire plus de 1h30 A/R pour récupérer les cartons, sans réel RDV en ne sachant les horaires que la veille et approximatif tjs, super pour l'organisation

merci pour l'info de dogfresh

----------


## didou752

Ca y est, je passe le cap maintenant que j'ai un gros congélateur coffre et depuis le temps que j'en avais envie  . Je viens de passer commande de 75 kilos de viande chez Dogfresh et mes loulous vont enfin passer au Barf lors de la prochaine livraison. Je pense que c'est vraiment l'idéal, aussi bien pour faire perdre ses derniers kilos à Moko que pour aider Pin'up et ses divers problèmes de santé. En plus ils seront heureux de voir arriver les gamelles.
Si je prépare des menus (je pense tourner sur 2 semaines), est ce quelqu'un accepterait d'y jeter un oeil pour me confirmer qu'ils sont corrects ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

pour le foie ben comme n'importe quel abat, 10% de la ration, en alternance avec les rognons, les coeurs, les gésiers, les tripes... comme le disait Muzarègne sur un autre post, ton chien partira en diarhée bien avant de souffrir d'hypervitaminose A

----------


## D-elphine

174€ la livraison en ardèche pour + de 120kgs de viande chez dogfresh, comme on dit ça calme  ::

----------


## didou752

Arf oui c'est pas cool, vu le tarif c'est juste histoire de dire que c'est possible mais qu'ils n'en ont pas envie... Ici c'était 19 euros pour 70 kilos mini. Je pense que si ça se passe bien, après je ferai des commandes de plus de 150kg (ou alors en groupé à voir) pour ne plus avoir de FDP du tout.

----------


## Kybou!

> 174€ la livraison en ardèche pour + de 120kgs de viande chez dogfresh, comme on dit ça calme


Pitchoun' cherche à grouper les livraisons justement (elle est ds le Gard), vous pourriez peut-être voir ensemble du coup ...  ::

----------


## D-elphine

et oui mais on est quand même à 1H l'une de l' autre  ::  je sais pas si c'est faisable ça va se décongeler et en été n' en parlons pas la bonne panse décongelée dans la voiture  :: 
c'est vrai que c'est très cher quand même quand je vois que didou paye 19€ pour 70kgs mais pour les grandes distances c'est un autre transporteur c'est surement pour ça que c'est si cher

----------


## Kybou!

1h de route, si vous faites 30 min chacune, c'est peu de choses je trouve, surtout si ça permet de réduire les fdp de moitié  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca y est, je passe le cap maintenant que j'ai un gros congélateur coffre et depuis le temps que j'en avais envie  . Je viens de passer commande de 75 kilos de viande chez Dogfresh et mes loulous vont enfin passer au Barf lors de la prochaine livraison. Je pense que c'est vraiment l'idéal, aussi bien pour faire perdre ses derniers kilos à Moko que pour aider Pin'up et ses divers problèmes de santé. En plus ils seront heureux de voir arriver les gamelles.
> Si je prépare des menus (je pense tourner sur 2 semaines), est ce quelqu'un accepterait d'y jeter un oeil pour me confirmer qu'ils sont corrects ?


N'hésite pas à poster tes menus Didou  ::

----------


## D-elphine

oui c'est ce que Pitchoun propose, de ce fait, est ce que qq1 ici commande chez eux dans les départements livrés par transporteur, pour savoir si les chauffeurs sont ponctuels ? car malheureusement je serais peut être obligée d'envoyer qq1 réceptionner la commande et je vais pas le faire poireauter trop longtemps.

----------


## Kybou!

Honnêtement Amandiers, chez moi, ils ont tjs été ponctuels !

----------


## aurore

Livraison vendredi entre 19 et 22 heures. Ca change de saint-Laurent où c'était toujours à l'aube... Et puis au moins, ils me livrent à domicile!

----------


## Pitchoun'

> je serais peut être obligée d'envoyer qq1 réceptionner la commande .


Très bien, envoie moi donc un joli jeune homme... ::

----------


## D-elphine

> Honnêtement Amandiers, chez moi, ils ont tjs été ponctuels !





> Livraison vendredi entre 19 et 22 heures. Ca change de saint-Laurent où c'était toujours à l'aube... Et puis au moins, ils me livrent à domicile!


oui mais vous c'est pas directement doffresh qui livre ? je viens de leurs envoyer un mail pour plus de précisions et comment c'est conditionné ?




> Très bien, envoie moi donc un joli jeune homme...


pour le chippendale tu dois payer toute la livraison   ::  mais en prime il charge ta voiture torse nu  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Que pensez-vous de cet article (pro-céréales) ? *Le BARF en plein essor, mais au prix de nombreuses carences*


http://leplus.nouvelobs.com/contribution/1281663-.html

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je lis pas ça va m'énerver.

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Je lis pas ça va m'énerver.


Mince j'ai loupé mon coup !  ::

----------


## lilyssie

"Mais cela est sans compter avec la complexité de l’alimentation canine  qui doit respecter des proportions pour plus d’une vingtaine de  vitamines et minéraux"  et il va nous faire croire que tout ça se trouve dans toutes les céréales qu'il doit vendre dans son cabinet?

Bref vive le barf! enfin quand ton chien te ramène pas dans ton salon un os qu'il a enterré depuis au moins une semaine et qui embaume toutes les pièces de ta maison en 5 secondes. La mienne me fait tout le temps ça, c'est charmant, surtout après avoir mangé

----------


## MuzaRègne

C'est à se demander comment on fait pour rester en vie alors qu'on a pas de portions toutes faites bien équilibrées vendues en sachets de 20 kg sous forme déshydratée  ::  . Et les animaux sauvages ! Mon dieu on va tous crever  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Petite vidéo fort sympathique  :Smile: 
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152498784217876

----------


## Popkorn13090

Salut tout le monde ! 

Je pratique aussi cette alimentation pour ma chienne qui a 6 mois ( Cane Corso ). 
Elle fait 25kg vous conseillez quoi comme ration ? 

Aujourd'hui, nous sommes à 300g matin et 350g le soir. 
Nous achetons de la viande de boeuf à 2.5e/kg chez notre boucher ( ce sont des restes ) et de temps en temps des cuisses de poulet avec l'OS. 
Nous faisons également une purée de carotte avec de l'huile de Colza et parfois un œuf avec coquille !

Vous donnez quoi comme OS charnu et où je peux en trouver ?

Si vous avez des conseils ou des choses que je ne fais pas bien, je suis preneur  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poupoune 73

cous ou carcasses de volaille, selon la taille du chien. n'importe quel boucher/volailler devrait pouvoir t'en vendre... ou queues de bœuf ou veau, ou collier d'agneau...y'a le choix!
attention pour l'œuf jaune cru avec la coquille, blanc cuit!
par contre tu ne donnes pas d'abats? car ils doivent représenter 10% de la ration (cœur, foie, rognon, gésiers, panse, etc.)
tu devrais trouver toutes les infos ici:
http://www.tribu-carnivore.com/barfnew/

----------


## Popkorn13090

Si c'est un oubli, je donne aussi des abats  :Smile:  ! 
Par contre, vous achetez ça où vous car là pour le coup c'est un peu chère à la boucherie :/ ! 

Et niveau ration, vous conseillez quoi du coup ?

----------


## Pitchoun'

Il te faut trouver des bons plans avec les abattoirs de ta région par exemple et/ou acheter sur le net : dogfresh, divial, barfwebshop. Se grouper avec d'autres personnes pour partager les frais de port est intéressant également.

Voici un exemple de menu : http://www.tribu-carnivore.com/barfn...mples-de-menus

----------


## aurore

Je ne l'ai pas dit mais j'ai été tout à fait satisfaite de ma commande chez Dogfresh: un bon plan  ::  !!!

----------


## Kybou!



----------


## didou752

Idem, ma commande est arrivée cet après midi. Je suis ravie ^^ Il faut que je mette mes menus ici pour avoir des avis, mais je vais prolonger un peu mes loulous aux croquettes pour quelques jours (je dois m'absenter 1 semaine et il sera plus pratique pour monsieur de gérer des croquettes)

----------


## Popkorn13090

Je vais regarder Dog Fresh les prix pour le poulet ont l'air vachement intéressant  :Smile:  ! 
Sinon hier à Casino j'ai trouvé des cuisses de poulet ( 2kg à 2e le KG ) rayon surgelé. 

Et niveau quantité, c'est quoi le calcul exact ?

----------


## Kybou!

Mais, ta chienne est au BARF et tu n'as pas même la réponse à cette question "de base" ???  

Ca me dépassera toujours ...  :: 

Et après, on viendra encore dire que le BARF, c'est pas équilibré, ça entraîne des soucis de santé ... Oui, je présume que c'est effectivement le cas quand on fait ça n'importe comment ...

A l'époque, je me suis renseignée pendant près de 4 mois avant de passer mes chiens à cette alimentation, j'ai passé des heures (si si) à m'informer, à étudier des menus, à poser des questions ...

----------


## Poupoune 73

tu trouveras tes réponses dans ce post it très bien fait de Muzarègne, mais je reste quand même persuadée que tu as tout à gagner à t'inscrire sur le forum barf.ch

ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## Popkorn13090

> Mais, ta chienne est au BARF et tu n'as pas même la réponse à cette question "de base" ???  
> 
> Ca me dépassera toujours ... 
> 
> Et après, on viendra encore dire que le BARF, c'est pas équilibré, ça entraîne des soucis de santé ... Oui, je présume que c'est effectivement le cas quand on fait ça n'importe comment ...
> 
> A l'époque, je me suis renseignée pendant près de 4 mois avant de passer mes chiens à cette alimentation, j'ai passé des heures (si si) à m'informer, à étudier des menus, à poser des questions ...


Si j'ai fait beaucoup de recherches, posé beaucoup de questions avant de passer à cette alimentation même si je n'ai pas pu y passer autant de temps que toi car la chienne que j'ai récupéré ne mangez aucune croquette j'ai bien été obligé de forcer le pas. 
Donc quand on ne connait pas les histoires, merci de ne pas juger trop rapidement. 

Si j'ai posé cette question c'est parce que plus haut dans la page je suis tombé sur un calcul plus précis que celui qu'on m'a proposé sur un autre forum.

----------


## skapounkette

Popkorn13090 : jette un oeil ici http://www.tribu-carnivore.com/barfn...r-de-quantites

En résumé: pour la ration on part généralement sur 2 à 3% du poids du chien mais après c'est à adapter à chaque chien je dirais.
Il faut ensuite équilibrer les quantités de viande, os, abats, légumes/fruits.
Ici je fais à peu près: viande 40%, os 40%, abats10%, fruits/légumes 10%

----------


## loulouk

pour les déchets de consommation humaine demandez quand même en boucherie, chez moi ils les donnent par sceau, j'ai été étonnée d'ailleurs .

----------


## Phnix

Je me tâte à passer au BARF pour Dog, vous conseillez quelle lecture ?
On peut compenser le fait qu'il soit allergique au poulet ?

----------


## Pitchoun'

Va voir ce site, tout y est : http://www.tribu-carnivore.com/barfnew/ puis tu clic sur le titre "alimentation crue", t'y trouveras de nombreuses infos.  :Smile: 

Bonne lecture...

----------


## Kybou!

> Je me tâte à passer au BARF pour Dog, vous conseillez quelle lecture ?
> *On peut compenser le fait qu'il soit allergique au poulet* ?


Oui ... Ceci dit, es-tu certaine que l'allergie ne concerne que le poulet ? Pq c'est l'une des viandes les moins allergisantes justement ...

----------


## Phnix

Ça concerne aussi les légumineuses et certains légumes, puis je-ne-sais-pas-quoi.
Il ne supporte que les Gosbi Lamb & Rice en croquettes là, j'ai essayé les pâtées mais gratouillage ++. 
Bref, la grosse galère  
Je pourrai essayer plus tard de réintroduire le poulet dans son alimentation et voir si c'était bien ça ou pas.
Je vais lire tout ça, et voir si je peux m'y mettre après Noël.
(Enfin, d'abord en parler avec mon conjoint, parce qu'il devra s'y coller parfois  )

----------


## Kybou!

Franchement, je ne peux que t'encourager concernant le passage au BARF, ce sera tt benef pour Dog ! Bonne lecture  ::

----------


## Phnix

Ça a l'air bien Dogsfresh avec leur mélanges broyés   A vrai dire, je ne me sens pas faire le tour des bouchers pour demander de la viande pour chien... 

Vous avez des exemples de menu ? J'ai regardé celui de Tribus Carnivores mais j'aimerai en voir d'autres... 
Je risque de demander un congélateur pour Noël, il faut juste que je trouve où le mettre

----------


## Kybou!

Tu trouveras de nombreux exemples de menus ici: 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/tribu.carnivore/

 ::

----------


## aurore

Je suis fascinée quand je vois ces menus bien élaborés: moi mes menus, c'est plutôt fonction de ce qui était en promo au supermarché, ou de ce qui est accessible facilement dans mon congélo  ::

----------


## lilyssie

Pareil pour moi Aurore!
En tout cas le barf c'est vraiment impressionnant sur la mienne. Avant j'avais une crevette maintenant j'ai une petite schwarzenegger, elle continue à prendre du poids mais y'a pas un gramme de graisse

----------


## Pitchoun'

> *Ça a l'air bien Dogsfresh avec leur mélanges broyés*   A vrai dire, je ne me sens pas faire le tour des bouchers pour demander de la viande pour chien... 
> 
> Vous avez des exemples de menu ? J'ai regardé celui de Tribus Carnivores mais j'aimerai en voir d'autres... 
> Je risque de demander un congélateur pour Noël, il faut juste que je trouve où le mettre


Les broyés sont évités justement car ils peuvent mettre un peu ce qu'ils veulent, les échos sont assez négatifs.  ::

----------


## Phnix

Vouloir passer au BARF et être VG, c'est quand même pas facile...  
Et encore, mon conjoint est encore plus sensible que moi, donc je dois aussi faire en fonction de ça.
Je lis, je lis...

----------


## Kybou!

On s'y fait Phnix, crois-moi, surtout pour le bien-être de nos poilus ...  ::

----------


## lilyssie

Je confirme!

----------


## MuzaRègne

Moi je trouve ça difficile parce que couper la viande des chiens me fait envie. Je suis vraimùent VG depuis je sais plus, 2 ou 3 ans, mais je crois que ça ne changera jamais : je suis à mon grand regret carnivore dans l'âme, même de couper du foie cru ça me fait envie. Pffff.

----------


## lilyssie

Moi je me fais peur parce que quand j'achète ou je coupe la viande pour ma chienne, c'est comme quand j'étais omni, ça ne me fait ni chaud ni froid et je pense pas à la bête alors que quand il s'agit de mon alimentation c'est tout le contraire, je sais que je ne pourrais plus en manger etc...
Du coup je peux comprendre certains vg qui ont les barfeurs en horreur, mais moi je dissocie complètement et c'est très égoïste, c'est juste que je veux donner le meilleur pour ma chienne

----------


## skapounkette

On est assez nombreux parmi les Barfeurs à être VG de ce que j'ai pu voir sur différents groupes.

----------


## loulouk

parce que comme l'homme cherche à se rapprocher de son idéal alimentaire naturel le barfeur veut faire de même pou son chien, ce qui me parait une démarche assez logique finallement .

----------


## Phnix

Ça ne pose pas de problèmes de décongeler/recongeler ?
A priori, ça a l'air courant quand on BARF

----------


## aurore

Moi aussi je suis VG, mais j'arrive à dissocier... la plupart du temps. J'avoue que quand j'ai commencé à leur donner des poussins récemment, ça m'a brusquement rappelée à la réalité: on dirait des petites peluches, ils ont l'air d'être simplement endormis, c'est vraiment spécial...  :: 

Autant quand je passe devant un volailler et que je sens l'odeur du poulet rôti, ça me fait toujours autant envie 15 ans après avoir arrêté, autant la viande crue ne me fait jamais envie.

Et puis ça choque parce qu'on voit la viande en vrai, mais quand on pense à ce qu'il y a dans les croquettes, ça relativise vachement...

----------


## loulouk

l'odeur de la viande crue c'est spécial quand même

----------


## aurore

La dinde surtout: je trouve que ça prend vite une sale odeur  ::  

Quand j'en achète des presque périmées au supermarché, je me demande toujours s'il y a vraiment des gens qui en mangent, car ça a vraiment une sale apparence, contrairement aux autres viandes en dates courtes.

----------


## Phnix

> Ça ne pose pas de problèmes de décongeler/recongeler ?
> A priori, ça a l'air courant quand on BARF


Je relance ma question

----------


## Poupoune 73

pas chez moi, en tout cas

----------


## skapounkette

Ici je décongèle/recongèle régulièrement (notamment les blocs de 20 kgs de cous de poulet, que je sépare en petits sachets) et pas de soucis  :Smile:

----------


## Kybou!

Pareil ici ...

----------


## didou752

@Phnix Ca a un impact pour nous d'un point de vue développement microbien, mais aucun pour les chiens du fait qu'ils sont moins sensibles que nous, il n'y a qu'à voir ce qu'il sont capable de manger dès que l'on a le dos tourné 
De mon côté ça y est premier repas Barf ce matin, ils étaient content mes loulous   (et moi aussi du coup ^^)

----------


## laurencegg

Bonjour,
Dans la gamelle de mes chiens (nourris au BARF), je mets, entre autres, des carottes crues mixées en purée, j'ai un stock de courges diverses que je ne pourrais pas terminer d'ici à ce qu'elles s'abîment. Est-ce que je peux remplacer les carottes par de la courge?
J'ai le temps,
alors passez de bonnes fêtes 
Merci

----------


## sylviana

Petite question du midi.
Avec son cancer, Urbaine a moins d'appétit et se lasse vite. Je change donc sans cesse la composition de sa gamelle et, régulièrement, je lui donne de la viande crue. J'en profite pour glisser quelques morceaux dans les gamelles des trois autres. Mais si Grant et Vitriol sont ravis, Diane me fait un caca nerveux à chaque fois. Soit elle vire tout de sa gamelle d'un air dégouté, soit elle ne touche à rien tant que je n'ai pas moi même virée la viande de sa gamelle.  Et elle refuse de manger les croquettes qui ont été en contact avec la viande. Je me demandais donc si c'était courant les chiens qui détestaient la viande crue? Sachant que je ne sais pas comment elle réagit avec la viande cuite car on en mange pas.

----------


## Kybou!

Je connais quelques chiens qui ont réagi comme elle au début ... Dans ces cas-là, tu poêles vite fait la viande (un aller-retour et basta) et ça devrait bien passer  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ensuite, tu ne poêles qu'un côté de la viande et au bout de qqs jours, tu pourras la donner crue  ::

----------


## Phnix

Question aussi qui m'embête : pour les vacances, vous faites comment ? Je ne me vois pas emmener des trucs chez la famille

----------


## laurencegg

Pour combien de temps et combien d'animaux?
Si je pars deux/trois jours, je fais des poches correspondant à chaque repas que je garde dans une glacière.
Ensuite c'est plus compliqué à cause de la conservation, alors je reviens aux croquettes, et le problème c'est que ça leur donne la courante, donc smecta. 
A la limite c'est plus gênant pour la famille d'avoir un animal qui peut pas se retenir que de garder de la viande au frigo  :Smile:

----------


## Phnix

A priori, quand on part, c'est environ une semaine (après, pour les chats, c'est plus compliqué), pour un chien, je peux toujours squatter un frigo ou un congélateur dans la famille, mais ça ne craint pas d'embarquer la viande comme ça ?

----------


## Columba

Comme les vétos n'ont ordinairement pas trop la réponse, je demande ici. Le BARF risque-t-il d'être trop riche en protéines pour un vieux chien ? Ma chienne mange 300 / 400 g de viande par jour (essentiellement volailles), elle est habituée à cette alimentation depuis pas mal d'années. Mais depuis 2 ans elle devient de plus en plus squelettique (+ raideur au train arrière, due à l'arthrose). A l'époque je me souviens que quand elle était passée au BARF ça lui avait fait perdre un peu de gras (2/3 kg c'était pas grand chose) par rapport aux croquettes...

----------


## loulouk

> Petite question du midi.
> Avec son cancer, Urbaine a moins d'appétit et se lasse vite. Je change donc sans cesse la composition de sa gamelle et, régulièrement, je lui donne de la viande crue. J'en profite pour glisser quelques morceaux dans les gamelles des trois autres. Mais si Grant et Vitriol sont ravis, Diane me fait un caca nerveux à chaque fois. Soit elle vire tout de sa gamelle d'un air dégouté, soit elle ne touche à rien tant que je n'ai pas moi même virée la viande de sa gamelle.  Et elle refuse de manger les croquettes qui ont été en contact avec la viande. Je me demandais donc si c'était courant les chiens qui détestaient la viande crue? Sachant que je ne sais pas comment elle réagit avec la viande cuite car on en mange pas.


c'est marrant neuneu me fait la même, je pense que c'était lui qui était trop nouille, ça me rassure de voir qu'il y en a d'autres, sauf que lui en general il attend assis à côté d'un autre et il fait un échange de gamelle

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Comme les vétos n'ont ordinairement pas trop la réponse, je demande ici. Le BARF risque-t-il d'être trop riche en protéines pour un vieux chien ? Ma chienne mange 300 / 400 g de viande par jour (essentiellement volailles), elle est habituée à cette alimentation depuis pas mal d'années. Mais depuis 2 ans elle devient de plus en plus squelettique (+ raideur au train arrière, due à l'arthrose). A l'époque je me souviens que quand elle était passée au BARF ça lui avait fait perdre un peu de gras (2/3 kg c'était pas grand chose) par rapport aux croquettes...


Non ce n'est pas un régime trop riche en protéine car la viande contient au max 30% de protéines donc moins que certaines croquettes et bien moins que certaines boîtes humides.  ::

----------


## Phnix

Je viens d'acheter le poulet pour lancer le BARF. Il faut que je trouve moins chère près de chez moi par contre   Si tout va bien, à long terme, je prévois de passer par Dogfresh, mais en attendant, je douille  
Bref, préparation pour la gamelle de demain matin, avec du blanc de poulet (j'espère que ça ira...), et Cookies (chatte) a pioché un bon bout dans la gamelle pour aller le grignoter dans son coin   Dog et Plume attendaient ensuite à côté d'elle quand elle est descendue avec son morceau du plan du travail, finalement, j'ai coupé ce qu'il restait en trois et ils se sont régalés  
C'était marrant de la voir mâchouiller son bout sachant qu'il ne lui reste qu'un croc et quelques incisives !

----------


## Kybou!

Dites les filles, pour les carcasses entières de poulet, les pillons, les cuisses et j'en passe, jusqu'à quels prix considérez-vous faire "une bonne affaire" svp ? Merci 

Idem pour les autres viandes au fait ! Merki  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Ah j'oubliais, cette semaine, Carrouf fait une foire à la viande (du 02 au 10 janvier), c'est très intéressant, pensez-y !

----------


## Kybou!

Bah alors les maîtres de barfeurs, vous avez tous été bouffés par vos chiens/chats ou bien ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ouais !

Quand je prends au rayon humains c'est en dessous de 3€ / kg, sauf éventuellement pour les abats (je prends de la cervelle quand j'en trouve quel que soit le prix par ex).
Sinon si c'est de la viande pour chien, en dessous de 2 € / kg.
Sauf le dogador, qui est quand même bien cher pour ce que c'est, mais bon c'est plus pratique que les ampoules aux mains à découper des carcasses pendant toute une après midi. Crétinochiens incapables de manger sans s'étouffer = obligée de TOUT détailler en petits bouts.

----------


## Phnix

J'adore les allergies de Dog, dès que je lui touche le corps, il se gratte  
Mais pas de plaques/plaies, donc on va attendre un peu avec le changement de viande... Parce qu'il a méga la pêche ces derniers jours.

----------


## aurore

Livraison Dogfresh ce soir entre 21h et minuit: pour faire barfer ses chiens, il ne faut pas avoir une vie sociale trop intense  ::

----------


## skapounkette

> Livraison Dogfresh ce soir entre 21h et minuit: pour faire barfer ses chiens, il ne faut pas avoir une vie sociale trop intense


Comment ça se passe les livraisons avec Dogfresh? Ils livrent toujours le soir? Tu peux choisir la date de livraison? ça m'intéresse :-)

----------


## aurore

Ecoute je ne vais pas pouvoir te répondre car c'est seulement ma deuxième commande chez eux. La première fois, livraison un jeudi entre 20 heures et 22 heures, cette fois-ci livraison un samedi. Peut-être qu'il y a eu décalage à cause des fêtes? Ou alors ça les arrange de me mettre en fin de tournée car je suis tout près de l'autoroute vers la Belgique?

En tout cas, ils sont très réactifs : à mon avis si tu poses des questions, ils te répondront rapidement.

----------


## aurore

C'est bien ce que je pensais: j'étais la dernière de la tournée: livraison à minuit moins de quart  :: 

En plus, comme d'hab, j'ai vu trop grand et tout ne rentre pas dans le congélo...

Vive les croquettes!

----------


## Kybou!

Je viens de remplir le congelo avec 125 kg de bidoche (porc, boeuf, volaille, canard, cailles, abats), le tout m'a coûté exactement 312 euros ... 

C'est de la viande fraîche à conso humaine, merci Carrouf et Auchan ! 

Là, je vais me commander un hâchoir (pas le choix), je vais finir sur la paille ...  Mais bon, au moins, je saurai ce qu'il y a ds le broyé ...

P.S: par contre, c'est abuser quand même chez Carrouf, la viande pour animaux, ils la vendent à 2,70 euros/kg et parfois, c'est vraiment bon à mettre à la poubelle ... J'ai payé ma longe de porc à conso humaine et fraîche 2,09 euros/kg ... Sérieux ... Et pour Dogfresh, ils ne livrent pas ds le Maine et Loire pfff ... Je vais aller voir un volailler du coin ... J'aimerais arriver à trouver un plan régulier avec de petits producteurs locaux, ça soulagerait ma conscience ...

----------


## Kybou!

> J'adore les allergies de Dog, dès que je lui touche le corps, il se gratte  
> Mais pas de plaques/plaies, donc on va attendre un peu avec le changement de viande... Parce qu'il a méga la pêche ces derniers jours.


S'il est sensible, attends une dizaine de jours avant l'introduction de chaque nouvelle viande ... Et introduis le boeuf en dernier  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

C'était pareil à mon inter du coin, quand je leur ai fait remarquer que leur viande pour animaux était plus chère que certaines qu'ils vendaient "pour humains", ils ont changé et maintenant elle est à 1.50€ - souvent elle est plutôt moche, mais je fais des razzias quand elle est belle et ça me va niveau quantité.

----------


## Kybou!

T'as du bol, c'est cool ! 

Sinon, pour les gens qui hésitent, avec 125 kg de barbaque, je nourris 2 chiens de respectivement 20 et 30 kg pdt 4 mois, ce qui me revient à 78 euros par mois pour les 2 chiens (en sachant que bon, le boeuf et le canard étaient qd mm un peu chers)  :Smile:  ... Parfois, les bons plans me permettent de les nourrir pour 50 euros par mois ... Si ça peut convaincre certains réticents ... 

Bon, après, y a les fruits/légumes/yaourts/huiles et compléments divers mais c'est pas grand-chose ....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah j'ai failli oublier ! LE bon plan du moment ds certains magasins Noz: du canard surgelé à 1,79 euro/kg car la DLC expire en février 2015  ::

----------


## Phnix

Premier pilon de poulet pour Dog ce soir ! J'ai complété avec du filet. Du coup, mieux vaut lui donner uniquement du filet demain matin, non ?

D'ailleurs, vous utilisez quelles huiles principalement ?

----------


## Kybou!

Ouch, tu as commencé directement avec de l'os du coup ?

Généralement, on commence avec des filets de volaille pdt qqs jours ... Et non, ce n'est pas un jour avec de l'os et le lendemain sans ...

Jette un oeil ici, c'est important ... 

http://www.tribu-carnivore.com/barfn...e_debutant.pdf

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ici, pour les huiles, c'est huile de saumon sauvage, colza, olive, pépin de raison, noix ...

----------


## Phnix

Non, ça va faire une semaine que je suis au filet  
Mais comme il faut un apport faible en os au début de la 2ème étape, et qu'un pilon couvre un peu plus d'une moitié de son repas, je me demandais si en donner deux sur la journée ça ne ferait pas de trop...
Je pensais faire filet uniquement le matin et filet + pilon le soir. 

Ok pour les huiles, c'est ce que j'ai !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai bien lu le guide, je me base dessus pour les différentes étapes. 
Juste qu'ils disent de commencer sur une petite quantité d'os, et j'ai lu que ça pouvait être équilibré sur plusieurs repas, d'où ma question !

----------


## Kybou!

Tant qu'il a sa ration sur la journée, c'est bon  ::  ! Après, il faut adapter la quantité d'os en fonction de ton loulou ... Le % du site, c'est une indication, tu regardes les selles (si ça devient blanc/friable, c'est qu'il y a trop d'os) !  ::

----------


## Phnix

Là les selles étaient OK, juste un peu orange à cause de la courge je pense  
Donc je lui ai donné un pilon ce matin en plus de celui qu'il prend le soir.
Il finit par s'y habituer, d'habitude il l'embarque dans son panier pour le manger et là il l'a mangé à côté de sa gamelle !

----------


## Kybou!



----------


## Phnix

Tout se passe bien avec le BARF, j'attaque les autres viandes. Il a de l'agneau en plus en ce moment. J'ai des réticences sur le porc, on me l'a toujours déconseillé... Donc j'attends ma livraison DogsFresh pour passer à d'autres viandes. Je devrais l'avoir jeudi prochain ! 
Déjà, il ne prend plus de poids, j'aimerais bien qu'il perde un peu même si il n'est pas non plus trop enrobé. A voir au long terme !

Sinon, je remarque qu'il boit plus qu'avant lorsqu'il était aux croquettes réhydratées... Je mettais peut-être trop d'eau dans ses croquettes ? (300mL je dirai)

----------


## Kybou!

C'est un mythe pour le porc, tant que tu donnes du porc français élevé en batterie, ça ne pose pas de souci ! 

Il ne faut juste JAMAIS donner de porc "plein air"  :: 

Il est censé boire moins d'eau qu'avec les croquettes, c'est bizarre ... Il boit beaucoup plus ?

Pour le poids, tu es partie sur 3% pour le calcul de la ration ?

----------


## Phnix

Ok. Je verrai bien ! Je vais bientôt avoir ma commande DogsFresh. Je vais chercher le congélateur lundi !
Il avait des croquettes réhydratées, donc 300mL environ le matin d'eau, et 300mL le soir. Ça doit jouer. Sachant qu'il a fait des analyses fin octobre et tout était nickel. 
Il est entre 2 et 2.5% là (540g viandes/os / jour environ, plus les fruits et légumes). Ça lui convient a priori, il n'a pas faim, et il ne prend pas de poids. Les vétos le trouvent bien pour son âge !

----------


## Phnix

Je teste la pâte de curcuma en ce moment, je ne sais pas si ça agit aussi vite, mais Dog recommence à courir un peu quand je le stimule ! Et il est aussi plus motivé pour les balades alors que ce n'était pas ça il y a quelques semaines. Encore quelques boiteries de temps en temps mais ça va mieux. Je vais tester en plus l'extrait de moule verte.

A part ça, congélateur installé, et Dogsfresh passe demain entre 7h et 10h. Va falloir être prête avant 7h.

----------


## Poupoune 73

tu peux mettre un lien de ce que tu donnes stp? ça m'intéresse

----------


## Phnix

Il y a les documents sur la page Facebook de Tribus Carnivores
https://www.facebook.com/groups/tribu.carnivore/files/

La pâte de curcuma et l'extrait de moule verte ont des vertus anti-inflammatoires, et il y a de la chondroïtine dans l'extrait.
Pour la pâte de curcuma, j'ai suivi une recette : curcuma frais râpé décocté dans de l'eau, ajout de poivre et d'huile pour démultiplier les effets. J'en donne une à deux cuillère à café par jour et je garde ça au frigo. Dog aime bien donc ça passe dans la gamelle  :Smile:

----------


## jenny02

Je vpus rejoint mes loulous ont enfin commencé le barf fin novembre/ début décembre nikel je pensais pas que se serait si simple aucun vomito ni crotte molle j'adore...  ::  Mes chiens sont déjà plus doux au niveau des poils...

----------


## Poupoune 73

ah non le BARF ça fait des cacas tout petits tout rikikis

----------


## skapounkette

Petit « coup de gueule » du jour : j’ai appris récemment qu’un gars avait fait euthanasier son chien pour cause d’allergie soi- disant « incurable ». En fait le chien (un berger allemand de 7 ans) avait toujours eu un poil tout moche, des croutes, se grattait beaucoup et perdait de l’état. Le véto a essayé sur ce pauvre chien tout un tas de traitements, croquettes hypoallergéniques et j’en passe pour finalement dire au maitre du chien qu’on ne pouvait plus rien faire et qu’il fallait faire euthanasier le chien qui souffrait trop. Le maitre en question qui faisait aveuglément confiance à son véto l’a écouté, pensant faire au mieux pour son chien et le délivrer de ses souffrances… 
Je me dis que, peut-être, si  le maitre et/ou le véto s’étaient posés les bonnes questions, ce chien aurait eu une vie meilleure et serait encore là aujourd’hui. Evidemment je ne suis pas véto et ce n’est que des suppositions, peut être que le passage au BARF n’aurait rien changé mais ça me fout les boules quand même. Et ce n’est qu’un exemple parmi d’autres, il y a souvent des posts ici où j’ai juste envie de répondre « mais sérieux, commence par donner une alimentation adaptée à ton chien et tu verras qu’il aura moins de soucis », je ne le fais pas car ça part systématiquement en vrille mais comme d’hab ce sont les chiens qui trinquent.

Je pense que, pour les chiens comme pour nous, l’alimentation est la base d’une bonne santé.  Et ça me rend vraiment malade de voir ces pauvres chiens qui servent quasiment de cobayes, qu’on va bourrer de médocs en tout genre au lieu de se demander dans un 1er temps si les soucis rencontrés ne sont tout simplement pas dus à l’alimentation…

----------


## jenny02

Dans le livre toxic croquettes elle explique bien tout ça... 

Perso j'en suis à me demander ce qu'ils foutent comme merde dans leur croquettes je m'explique j'ai accueillis une bullette de 7 ans l'été dernier...  Il y avait régulièrement des clashs entre elle et Luna...  Depuis le passage au barf plus aucun soucis elles sont copines comme cochon...

----------


## Phnix

1ère commande DogsFresf reçue !
J'en ai rangé une partie, et le reste décongèle là. Je vais peut être mettre ça ailleurs que dans ma véranda où il fait à peu près 10°C si je veux faire ça aujourd'hui

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Perso j'en suis à me demander ce qu'ils foutent comme merde dans leur croquettes je m'explique j'ai accueillis une bullette de 7 ans l'été dernier...  Il y avait régulièrement des clashs entre elle et Luna...  Depuis le passage au barf plus aucun soucis elles sont copines comme cochon...


Trop de glucides, ça fait comme avec les gamins qui ne sont plus hyperactifs quand ils mangent moins de saloperies (bonbons ...). Et aussi le besoin de mastication qui est rempli, ça calme pas mal, le chien est plus posé.
Mais souvent les chiens sont en même temps plus actifs, mais c'est pas de la nervosité.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui. Ca fait quand même mal au * de devoir donner le pire :/

----------


## MuzaRègne

Non c'est pas une obligation, moi j'en donne la plupart du temps c'est dans la viande pour animaux du supermarché, ou les promos du genre "foire au porc" pour les abats, je me dis qu'ils ne les tuent pas pour vendre les coeurs à 90 centimes :/ .

----------


## Poupoune 73

pareil, j'en prends pour varier du buf, ça reste l'autre viande pas cher (en fin de date) que tu peux avoir pour le muscle, et effectivement pour les abats (foie cur rognons) t'en as pour vraiment pas cher...

----------


## Phnix

Qui c'est qui a fait une trop grosse commande et qui se retrouve avec 7/8kg de cuisses de poulet qui ne rentre nulle part ?

----------


## skapounkette

Bon ben voilà j'ai voulu faire une commande groupée chez Poher avec une fille qui habite près de chez moi et la fille vient de me planter (une fois que j'ai fait le virement sinon ce n'est pas drôle....) Biensur la commande devait être livrée chez elle donc il va falloir que je galère pour faire changer l'adresse de livraison.... 
Ce sera terminé les commandes groupées pour moi  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Ah bah c'est dommage, on aurait pu voir ça ensemble Skapounkette sinon (mais là, le congélo est blindé chez moi pour l'instant) ...

NG, bah du coup, tu as tes réponses  ::  ! Ici, c'est pareil, je donne pas mal de porc et ça ne m'inquiète pas ...  :Smile:

----------


## jenny02

Le porc les miens adorent l'important c'est qu'il ne soit pas élevé à l'extérieur...  Ce matin ils ont eu chacun une demi tête ils se sont régalés

----------


## skapounkette

> Ah bah c'est dommage, on aurait pu voir ça ensemble Skapounkette sinon (mais là, le congélo est blindé chez moi pour l'instant) ...
> 
> NG, bah du coup, tu as tes réponses  ! Ici, c'est pareil, je donne pas mal de porc et ça ne m'inquiète pas ...


ah ben oui une prochaine fois pourquoi pas! Tu es d'où?

----------


## Phnix

Je sais pas vous, mais vu que j'ai réussi à introduire pas mal de fruits et légumes dans l'alimentation de Dog (bon, à vrai dire, il les mangeait déjà pour la plupart avant de commencer !), j'ai l'impression qu'il a une alimentation beaucoup plus variée que moi  
Son mix de ce début de semaine c'est : entre-cueillage, carotte, courge, betterave, alfalfa (je n'avais pas de fruit sous la patte là). Et c'est vachement beau  
Puis aussi, j'ai beaucoup moins de soucis d'allergie qu'au début alors qu'il a toujours du poulet ! Je peux le toucher sans qu'il se gratte ! (Malgré les allergies, il n'avait pas de plaies, ce n'était pas rouge... Ça démangeait juste de temps en temps !
Et selle pas toujours top mais on a connu bien pire avec les croquettes  :Smile: 
Là je tâte les modes d'organisation, tout préparer en sac à l'avance ne me convient pas trop, je vais réfléchir à autre chose...
Demain matin, on teste le bouillon d'os.

Bref, je m'amuse bien à tester des trucs pour mon chien, et c'est beaucoup moins chiant que la ration ménagère ! Et il a plus de plaisir à mâchouiller ses os charnus que d'engloutir ses rations en 10 secondes.

----------


## Kybou!

AU SECOUUUUUUUUUUURS !!!!!!!  :: 

https://www.facebook.com/Laboutiqued...irechienetchat

----------


## Phnix

Ils ont mal compris, le créateur d'Attavik était au BARF et a fait ses croquettes ensuite, et se sert du passage BARF - Attavik comme argument de vente.

----------


## Kybou!

Bah non, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi Phnix, la phrase est très claire:

"LA BOUTIQUE DE C**** VOUS PROPOSE DÉSORMAIS L'ALIMENTATION BARF SOUS FORME DE CROQUETTES 
"AT***"

----------


## Phnix

Oui, c'est ce que je dis, l'argument de vente du créateur d'Attavik c'est "je me suis inspiré du BARF pour faire mes croquettes et même que je suis passé du BARF aux croquettes" sauf que cette boutique a très mal compris et a du se dire "ah bah c'est du BARF en croquettes !"
L'erreur vient de la boutique, de mémoire le créateur d'Attavik ne dit pas que ses croquettes sont BARF (d'après mon véto)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour revenir à "je suis passée au BARF et c'est top" : Dog ne se réveille plus la nuit  
Meilleur sommeil, et on ne sent plus qu'il a faim alors qu'il perd son gras !

----------


## Kybou!

Puis c'est quand même gonflé de comparer au BARF des croquettes à 31% de prot (j'aimerais connaître le taux de cendres en prime), blindées de patates et qui coûtent un rein ...  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Super pour Dog !

----------


## Phnix

De mémoire, le taux de cendre est très mauvais... Beaucoup trop haut !

----------


## Kybou!

Comme c'est étonnant ... En général, quand ce n'est pas indiqué, c'est pas bon signe ...  ::

----------


## didou752

Edit: problème résolu

----------


## Kybou!

Ravie d'avoir pu t'aider Didou même si je ne sais pas de quel problème il s'agissait !  ::

----------


## Phnix

Je suis contente de moi ! En allant à la Biocoop, en passant près de la boucherie, prise de courage, j'ai réussi à demander au boucher si il avait des déchets  
(Oui, c'est un grand pas dans ma confiance en moi  ::  )
Je suis revenue avec un gros sac de nerfs de bœuf/veau. Du coup, ça ne finira pas dans sa gamelle, mais plutôt dans le déshydrateur pour faire pleiiiin de friandises   (et justement j'étais en rade de friandises  ::  )

----------


## didou752

Arf j'ai fait une fausse manip et j'ai tout effacé 
J'ai eu un soucis avec Pin'up qui s'est mise à vomir toute une nuit, ma question était de savoir (désolée pour le détail) si il était normal (par rapport au barf) que ses régurgitations sentent vraiment mais vraiment très mauvais. 
Elle a parfois eu des vomissements sous croquettes mais ça n'avait pas une odeur aussi forte.

Ceci dit tant que je suis là j'en profite, Pin'up (encore et toujours) a très mal au ventre en ce moment. Du coup elle ne mange pas grand chose (en gros sur ses 240g par jour, si elle en mange 20 ou 30g je suis contente). 
Pour essayer de limiter un peu le truc, je ne lui donne que du blanc de poulet comme au tout début et parce que c'est ce qu'elle préfère. A partir de quel moment est ce que l'on peut considérer qu'il y a risque de carences à ne pas faire varier le contenu de la gamelle (si l'on considère qu'elle retrouve l'appétit)?

Merci

----------


## Kybou!

Oh bah au-delà d'1 mois, faut commencer à faire gaffe je dirais, ne te tracasse pas trop pour ça pour l'instant ... Il y a une explication médicale qui justifie ses maux de ventre ?

----------


## didou752

Son traitement. Entre le vétoryl qu'elle a depuis 2 ans et demi, le métacam qu'elle avait en quotidien depuis le mois de septembre, les cures d'antibio qu'elle a pu avoir ponctuellement également.

De toute façon je pense qu'on va reprendre rdv chez le véto demain parce que ça ne semble pas passer des masses malgré l'oméprazole.

----------


## Kybou!

Je vois ... Lui donnes-tu des probiotiques ?

----------


## didou752

On va commencer là, on y a pensé avec l'ostéo cette semaine.

----------


## Kybou!

Oui, pars sur 1 traitement d'1 mois minimum, ça devrait vraiment l'aider  ::

----------


## fannymurz

est-ce-que qq'un commande régulièrement chez Dogf****h?
j'ai eu la surprise de recevoir des cartons de cuisses de poulet "très clairement" étiquetées halal 
donc bof pour moi.
je voulais savoir si c'est toujours le cas?

----------


## Kybou!

Oui pour Dogfresh ... C'est la raison pour laquelle je ne commande plus chez eux ...

----------


## fannymurz

merc!, et du coup, t'aurais un fournisseur plus athée on va dire?

----------


## Kybou!

Lol, perso, je n'achète qu'en grande surface (en grosses quantités qd il y a des foires aux viandes) ... Mais tu as Saint-Laurent, Poher également ... Le souci chez eux, c'est le montant des fdp à ce qu'on m'a dit ...

L'idéal du coup, c'est de te taper l'incruste pour une commande groupée  ::

----------


## Phnix

J'ai passé presque deux heures à préparer les sachets aujourd'hui, et mon congélo est toujours aussi plein  
Bon, j'avais racheté quelques trucs (j'ai testé le canard presque entier, et j'introduis le porc, je n'avais pas eu l'occasion avant).
Me suis mal débrouillée avec mes cous de canard, ils sont collés au congélo, va falloir que je m'en occupe quand je n'aurais plus grand chose en dégivrant tout ça

----------


## Kybou!

Lol, tu peux décongeler/recongeler sans pb ... Bon, perso, ça, je ne le fais pas plus de 2 fois ceci dit, faut pas abuser non plus  ::

----------


## Phnix

Oui, je sais  
Mais ça attendra la prochaine préparation, je n'en avais pas à tout prix besoin cette fois-ci  

Puis on part bientôt une dizaine de jours, heureusement, on va chez les parents de mon copain qui nous ont gardé une place au congel'   Faut juste que je choppe une glacière pour le voyage.

Sinon, ici, vous avez des chats au raw ?

----------


## ludovic.tomaszewski.9

es-que vous avait des liens utile pour le barf?
comment sa marche pour le dosage de viande os légume, graise et fruit ?
faut il leur donné des complément alimentaire du style glucosamine,vitamine...
sa revient a peut prés a combien par mois le barf pour un chiot american staff  et un pépere de 11 ans

----------


## Pitchoun'

Voici un site où tu trouveras beaucoup beaucoup de réponses : http://www.tribu-carnivore.com/barfnew/

----------


## ludovic.tomaszewski.9

merci *Pitchoun*

----------


## Nieggue

Une fois mes grands conditionnements de croquettes finis et mon déménagement fait (entre juin et octobre ; remplir le congélateur avant ne serait pas l'idée du siècle), je songe passer au BARF pour Luty.

Je me pose une question. J'ai lu sur le Net que les personnes nourrissant au BARF voient le tartre diminuer... Je suis assez surprise ; qu'il arrête de proliférer ne m'étonne pas, qu'il régresse davantage. L'avez-vous personnellement remarqué ?

Car Luty a un peu de tartre (à la base des dents) mais, compte tenu de son âgé (10 ans), je ne suis pas très chaude à l'idée de l'endormir pour un détartrage... Si je peux maintenir les choses en l'état avec du plaque off et faire régresser grâce au BARF, ça m'enlèverait un poids ; j'ai beau ne pas aimer l'idée de l'anesthésie, je n'aime pas davantage les risques liés au tartre.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Ici au barf depuis 4 mois (avec interruption de 3 semaines), Prozym en poudre depuis octobre et brossage des crocs 1 jour/2 avec Bucogel.

Résultat, le tartre n'a pas régressé d'un iota *mais* il n'a pas progressé non plus.  :: 

Je pense que cela dépend (aussi)de certaines races qui sont plus sujettes que d'autres...

----------


## Kybou!

Oui, perso, j'ai vu la différence sur mon chien au niveau du tartre ... Je ne dirais pas qu'il n'en a plus du tout (il va sur ses 9 ans) mais il en a moitié moins  ::

----------


## Nieggue

Merci de vos témoignages  :Smile:  Je n'ai rien contre en lire encore plus histoire de me faire une idée et de savoir si, globalement, ça permet plus une amélioration ou une stagnation  :Smile:

----------


## Poupoune 73

c'est l'action mécanique des dents sur les os CRUS et CHARBUS qui permet de ralentir voir éliminer le tartre

----------


## Pitchoun'

Certains (qui ne sont pas au Barf) ont eu des chiens avec beaucoup moins de tartre rien qu'avec les lamelles à mâcher Prozym.  ::

----------


## Phnix

Dog a les dents usées (un des vétos qui l'a vu nous a sorti qu'il avait du ronger des pierres pendant un moment  vu l'état de maigreur dans lequel il est arrivé, ça colle...), il prend son temps pour les os charnus mais il y arrive.
Cependant, je vois qu'il passe plus souvent sa patte sur son museau, du côté où on avait retiré une carnassière pas belle il y a quelques mois.
Vaut-il mieux passer à des os plus "facile" type cous uniquement ? (Il aime bien)

----------


## AndaSkaP

Bonjour ! 
je venais de faire un post en croyant qu'il n'y en avait pas du le barf/raw feeding/whole prey, mais un membre m'a passé le lien de ce post :P

Donc Je nourris mon border collie de 12 ans au Raw Feeding et au Whole Prey depuis son adoption en SPA. Avant il nous faisait genre 10 à 15 diarrhées par jour à cause des croquettes (sans céréales pourtant), il muait constamment, puait de la gueule, n'avait aucun plaisir à manger et maigrissait à vue d'oeil. 

Depuis le passage au Raw : 

-plus de mauvaise haleine ni de problème parodontaux (à savoir plus de tartre du tout)
-1 tout petit caca bien moulé une fois tous les deux jours
-un chien qui a reprit plaisir à manger (et du poids)
-un beau poil brillant et un chien en bonne santé


Voilà je tenais à vous faire partager ma petite expérience, et je me ferais un plaisir de répondre à vos questions !

----------


## Phnix

Dog mange sa gamelle sans grand appétit depuis quelques semaine, mais surtout quand il a des os assez dur (carcasse entre autre). Je vais devoir revoir mes menus...
Par contre, il boude le mix de légumes depuis quelques temps alors qu'avant il n'y avait pas de soucis, depuis que j'ai tenté l'ortie et la sauge   je n'en ai pas remis dans les mix suivant mais il mange une fois le nouveau mix, puis le dédaigne au repas suivant...
Que faire ?
(Parce que bon, c'est un labrador, c'est sensé manger tout et n'importe quoi, la tarte chèvre-épinard dans la poubelle, il n'a pas rechigné  ::  )

----------


## Pitchoun'

Certains chiens n'aiment pas les fruits et les légumes, faudrait le passer au Raw feeding car ils sont remplacés par la panse verte.

----------


## AndaSkaP

Il les mangeait avant ?
Quel est son poids et de combien est sa ration ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Essayez l'huile de saumon sur les mix, en principe ça passe bien, ou du kefir.
Si'on comme dit pitchoun le passer plutôt au raw mais il faut se sentir la découpe de la panse verte et surtout en trouver

----------


## Phnix

Il est à 1.5% de 25kg (il fait 28kg mais avec 2% de son poids de forme, il continuait de prendre...).
Il a 1càs de mix matin et soir en plus dans son repas, qu'il mangeait nickel avant.

Ce soir, il avait du broyé, et le mix étalé dessus est passé nickel   Je vais réessayer avec de l'huile de saumon, et si ça ne va toujours pas, je mélangerai un peu de broyé avec... 
Au pire, je passerai au RAW, j'ai un bon kg de panse verte dans le congélateur, et je peux toujours en commander avec DogFresh.

----------


## AndaSkaP

Wow c'est vraiment très peu 1,5% Il doit avoir faim non ? Enfin il faut adapter à chaque chien me direz vous  :: 
Il ne fait pas d'exercice ? 
Ses rations sont constituées de viandes grasses ? Perso je ne donne que du maigre et j'enlève la peau du poulet pour justement éviter qu'il ne prenne du poids, deja qu'il n'est pas sportif !

----------


## Phnix

Non, il n'a pas faim  :Smile:  (du moins, pas plus qu'avant !)
Il va avoir 13 ans, donc pour le sport, c'est une séance d'hydrothérapie par semaine, le cours d'éducation, et après, des petites balades. On ne peut pas faire mieux avec son arthrose... Et il doit perdre du poids pour diminuer les douleurs.
Il a principalement du poulet. Il a un peu de porc et de bœuf dans ses viandes sans os pour varier les sources de protéines.

----------


## Phnix

On a encore descendu sa ration, pour le moment ça passe !

Sujet différent, on devrait accueillir une serbe fin juillet... Dans ma tête, elle passait au BARF immédiatement. Je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne idée ou si vous feriez autrement ?

----------


## ben&

Oui je la passerai directement . 

Ta essayé de comblé sa gamelle avec des haricots vert ?

----------


## Phnix

Pas besoin de combler, il ne semble pas affamé... (Enfin, si il a quelque chose sous la truffe, il mange, mais sinon, il n'est pas agité)
Enfin, là je comble avec du bouillon d'os, ça fait un peu détox et c'est bon pour les articulations. Mais je ne vais bientôt plus en avoir et je n'ai pas de quoi en refaire là   (j'avais eu plein d'os la semaine dernière à la Biocoop'). Je vais voir pour lui donner des courgettes en plus histoire de le caler. Enfin, on verra bien...

Ok pour la chienne, j'espère que ça ira. Je vais prévoir charbon et argile pour son arrivée

----------


## Phnix

Anouk arrive dans trois semaines, mais comme c'était le dernier samedi soir où je pouvais faire les DLC, j'ai de quoi tenir le début avec elle !  
Et puis comme ça, je peux me "permettre" de prendre du fermier/bio...

----------


## Bolinette

J’ai plein de questions liées au passage à une nourriture maison des 3 chiens (+ un chat). Avec ma mère, on hésite depuis longtemps, sachant que sa première chienne était à la gamelle maison (riz, légumes, viande crue, huile, avec des compléments et des extras à faire tourner comme de l’oeuf cru, du yaourt etc). récemment j’ai mis Haïku à ce régime pour calmer sa faim permanente et régler ses soucis digestifs. Et ça marche!


Pour les chiens, j’ai déjà calculé les rations en me basant sur le livre du Dr Blanchard (la même que celle qui tient le site cuisine-à-crocs). Encore quelques petits détails à vérifier, et on prendre peut-être un abonnement pour le démarrage histoire de pas se planter sur les quantités, surtout que comme but, il y aussi faire maigrir Bola.
La recette sera à base de viande, riz, légumes (courgettes ou carottes, on verra selon leurs goûts, huile de colza et complément vitaminé du site cuisine à crocs)
Mes questions : 
- concernant la transition, sachant que ce sont des chiens de 10, 8  et 4 ans qui ont toujours mangé des croquettes (chez nous), comment limiter les désagréments ?
- la viande, entre boeuf et volaille ? de votre expérience laquelle est la plus facile à trouver sans se ruiner ? (je vais essayer de trouver à acheter directement au « producteur » mais j’ai du mal à parler à des éleveurs)
- vous trouvez plus pratique d’acheter tout frais et de congeler les portions ensuite ou d’acheter surgelé séparément et de décongeler avant le repas ? 


Enfin, je prends tout conseil concernant la logistique, ça va être une petite aventure, on va acheter un nouveau congel (mais grâce aux récents travaux, on a une place pour le mettre)

----------


## Pitchoun'

Pour la transition, généralement il est recommandé de faire une diète de 24h, puis commencer la première semaine avec filet de poulet et carottes crues mixées. Voici un lien qui explique très bien comment doivent se passer les premières semaines d'ailleurs : http://www.tribu-carnivore.com/barfn...-de-transition

Sinon la volaille est bien plus abordable que le boeuf et moins allergène. Il te faudra partir à la recherche des "bons plans" dans les hypers, tu deviendras rapidement une championne pour les dénicher !  :: 

Acheter sur le net peut valoir le coup aussi : https://www.das-tierhotel.de (c'est en allemand, tu utilises google traduction et ça roule), http://www.tribu-carnivore.com/barfn...?sid=58:france

Prospecter les abattoirs, ça peut être très intéressant, par exemple chez moi les abattoirs Duc : cous/carcasses de poulet à 0.63 cts/kg.

Tu peux faire une commande groupée sur FB grâce aux groupes faits par région : https://www.facebook.com/groups/793089700758298/

----------


## Bolinette

Merci des conseils.
Prospecter les abattoirs, ça va pas être possible, on est deux VG, on a du mal avec les gens qui travaillent dans l'élevage. De toute façon, on part sur une alimentation de viande muscle uniquement, le Ca viendra d'un complément vitaminé et des os charnus à ronger pour les dents de temps en temps (mais sans les laisser les manger). Peut-être aussi du prozym pour les dents.

Sinon, ok pour la volaille. Le site de tribu carnivore semble perturbé, les pages ne chargent pas chez moi. J'ai déjà essayé ce week-end sans résultat.
Par contre, je ne comprends pas, je lis toujours que les légumes doivent être bien cuits. La carotte ça passe en cru ? Sur cuisine-à-crocs je crois bien qu'elle la fait cuire aussi.

FB, je ne l'utilise pas, mais bon les formats familiaux ça manque pas en supermarché. Et puis, je vais demander si je trouve une amie qui pourrait négocier avec un éleveur, moi je n'y arriverai pas. 

Sinon, autre question, il existe des filières "courtes" pour le poisson vu que Haïku ne supporte pas la viande ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

muzarègne avait créé ce post-it très bien fait:
ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

quel est l'intérêt de leur donner des os charnus, puis leur retirer et de donner un complément de minéraux?

pour les légumes je donne des galelettes surgelées st éloi  d'Intermarché que je décongèle rapidos au micro-ondes

----------


## Bolinette

Parce que les relations entre eux sont tendues et que ça va pas être facile de leur donner des os. Ils risquent de se battre bien souvent. Pis bon, pour 5 kg de chiens, c'est mieux qu'ils se fassent pas toute un omoplate. Je reste sceptique sur le fait de donner des petits os à des chiens qui ont passé 10 ans aux croquettes. Ils ne savent pas gérer, ils s'étouffent déjà avec un simple bâton à ronger 
Donc l'idée ce sera de faire une rotation : on donne un os à l'un, on mène les deux autres en ballade. L'os c'est pour les dents, pas pour l'alimentation.
Ma mère veut repartir sur l'alimentation de sa première chienne qui venait d'un tout petit élevage où l'éleveuse lui avait donné tout le programme alimentaire maison du sevrage jusqu'à la fin de vie, sauf que ma m!re a tout jeté après la perte de sa chienne avec le chagrin. 

Bon, je viens de jeter un oeil au post de Muzarègne, et je vais aller recopier mon message dans un topic sur la ration ménagère, c'est plus vers ça qu'on se tourne (mais dans mes calculs c'est plus du 2/3 viande; sauf pour Bola qui doit perdre du poids et aura droit à du rab de courgettes). Désolée, j'suis un peu larguée dans toutes les dénominations

----------


## Piouu

Bolinette, quels âges ont tes toutous? 
Je sais que des miss donnent des alternatives d'os (pilés, ou broyés) à leur vieux chiens. Et se tourner vers les croquettes sans céréales (pardon, je n'ai pas trop suivis le post ça rame un peu...) 

Nous on est au BARF depuis un an et demi, et j'ai pas l'impression qu'ils mangent équilibrés car ils trient. Et, depuis qu'ils ont été castré, je prends le temps de peser les aliments. A peu près, je ne suis pas très méticuleuse là-dessus... Je donne en fonction de leur faim en deux fois: midi & soir.

----------


## Guidilei

Je voudrais passer mes loulous au BARF, mais j'ai aussi l'appréhension du comportement avec des os (un peu de protection de la bouffe, pas toujours très respectueux de l'autre). Du coup j'envisage de leur apprendre la cage pour le temps du repas.

Pour le moment je n'en suis qu'à la réflexion, je suis convaincue que c'est ce qu'il leur faut (loulou a pas mal de soucis, entre la digestion pas évidente et de plus en plus d'allergies), faut juste que j'achète un congèl, que j'arrive à comprendre comment peser (parce que quand je lis "tant de grammes d'os charnus, dont tant de grammes d'os", je n'arrive pas à voir comment on peut savoir), que je cherche où trouver de la viande pas pourrie et pas excessivement chère ....

----------


## Bolinette

> Bolinette, quels âges ont tes toutous? 
> Je sais que des miss donnent des alternatives d'os (pilés, ou broyés) à leur vieux chiens. Et se tourner vers les croquettes sans céréales (pardon, je n'ai pas trop suivis le post ça rame un peu...) 
> 
> Nous on est au BARF depuis un an et demi, et j'ai pas l'impression qu'ils mangent équilibrés car ils trient. Et, depuis qu'ils ont été castré, je prends le temps de peser les aliments. A peu près, je ne suis pas très méticuleuse là-dessus... Je donne en fonction de leur faim en deux fois: midi & soir.


Ils ont 4, 8 et 10 ans. Je ne vois pas où est le soucis de donner un complément au lieu des os. Surtout que la viande avec os broyés pour animaux c'est plutôt moyen comme compo. Et l'idée c'est vraiment de dire adieu aux croquettes, pas aux céréales, puisqu'il y aura du riz dans la gamelle. 
Sinon, j'ai trouvé chez Terra Canis des boites uniquement de légumes et fruits formulées pour accompagner de la viande crue, faut encore que je me penche dessus pour savoir si c'est assez riche en Ca sans complément. Ils le font aussi en version séchée à rehydrater. Pour ceux qui sont vraiment au BARF, ça peut servir.

----------


## Phnix

Dog a commencé le BARF à 12 ans et demi, avec des dents limés, et je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis !
Lors de la gamelle, les deux sont dans leur coin, alors qu'Anouk est un peu possessive avec la bouffe attrayante...

----------


## laurencegg

J'ai trois chiens au BARF, je réponds en vrac (j'ai lu en diagonal).

Les carottes je les donne crues ainsi que les courgettes, mais mixées en purée (avoir un bon blender). Les légumes "verts" cuits sont de peu d'intérêt. Le riz (au cas ou) par contre doit être archi cuit (pas de l'incollable) et pas rincé.
La transition se fait sur 15 à 21 jours avec du blanc de volaille, en l'introduisant peu à peu (dernière semaine tout volaille). C'est un calcul à faire mais il est en général plus interessant d'acheter des blancs  que des cuisses vu la perte et de temps et de matière.
Donner des os charnus sert à la fois en apport de minéraux et en détartrage des dents.

J'ai trois chiens qui s'entendent très bien mais pour plus de sécurité je donne les gamelles dans des pièces différentes (le plus goulu étant carrément dans une pièce fermée).

Pour les quantités : en gros il faut doubler le poids qu'ils avaient en croquettes et adapter suivant les variations de poids.

Je n'ai pas de problème de tri (mes chiens sont un peu morfals) mais une solution c'est de mélanger de la viande hachée avec les légumes, les fruits, du riz bien cuit, afin que ça colle et qu'ils ne puissent trier.



Et si par miracle quelqu'un connaît une recette de ration ménagère équilibrée, pouvant passer l'exament du véto, je suis preneuse.

----------


## Poupoune 73

tout est dans le lien de Muzarègne posté plus haut pour faire une ration ménagère à 50% de viande, 25% riz 25% légumes

oui carottes crues mixées ce qui permet de casser la cellulose, indigeste pour un carnivore

----------


## toutouill3

Bonjour !

Je vais me lancer dans l'aventure du BARF ! ^^
J'entame le dernier sac de croquette, donc je commencerais d'ici la fin du mois je pense !
Je me suis bien documenté, mais toujours une petite appréhension, est ce que ma louloute va bien tolérer le changement ... 

Affaire a suivre

----------


## Houitie

Moi après plusieurs échec je me relance... commande passée, dès que je reçois Délice y passe, on va y aller tout doux pour Hestia voir quelle viande elle tolère (si elle en tolère une)

----------


## toutouill3

Tu as commandé où ? 

Je vais démarcher les boucheries pour tenter d'avoir un bon plan.

----------


## chounalacreme

Oh c'est cool, un topic Barf  



Miam miam

----------


## Houitie

> Tu as commandé où ? 
> 
> Je vais démarcher les boucheries pour tenter d'avoir un bon plan.


J'ai commandé par l'intermédiaire d'un achat groupé sur FB. Je ne peux pas te dire exactement. Les miennes vont être au broyé car Délice n'a plus beaucoup de dents et les shih tzu c'est un peu compliqué de les faire macher. Je donnerai moitié broyé os et moitié broyé sans os. 
Je stresse car mes autres essais se sont terminés chez le véto... allergies pour Hestia, gastrite assez grave pour Délice (vomissement de sang, hospi etc).

----------


## Pitchoun'

> J'ai commandé par l'intermédiaire d'un achat groupé sur FB. Je ne peux pas te dire exactement. Les miennes vont être au broyé car Délice n'a plus beaucoup de dents et les shih tzu c'est un peu compliqué de les faire macher. Je donnerai moitié broyé os et moitié broyé sans os. 
> Je stresse car mes autres essais se sont terminés chez le véto... allergies pour Hestia, gastrite assez grave pour Délice (vomissement de sang, hospi etc).


T'es sur la Tribu Carnivore sur FB ? ils sont d'excellents guides...

----------


## May-May

J'ai besoin de conseils, je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse ici (ou alors je suis passée à côté...)

Je songe de plus en plus à donner des haricots verts aux chiens, comme Hiduc a tendance à me faire du gras pour l'hiver. Sauf que je lis tout et son contraire (et je me méfie de ce qui se dit sur internet aussi...)

On m'a dit que les haricots se donnaient crus (c'est vrai ?), mais j'ai lu que les haricots crus étaient toxiques pour les chiens (mais comme ils sont mixés pour le BARF, ça passe...).
Donc ma question : comme je ne souhaite pas les passer au BARF (notamment parce que mon congélateur est ridiculement petit et que par conséquent je ne peux pas m'en servir pour stocker leur bouffe...), je peux leur donner une ration de haricots cru le soir ? Mais quelle quantité, pour éviter que ce soit toxique ?

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Ah, tiens, moi je les ai toujours donné cuits...
Cuits à l'eau, mais cuits.

----------


## lilyssie

Moi aussi je donne cuit

http://www.tribu-carnivore.com/barfn...mes_fruits.pdf

----------


## May-May

Merci pour vos réponses  :Smile: 

Du coup vous donnez quelle quantité à vos chiens ? Hiduc et Lilou font environ 30 kilos tous les deux.

----------


## lilyssie

Je vais laisser parler les pros parce que je ne suis pas une référence, je ne calcule pas vraiment, je donne quand je pense à sortir de mon congélateur. Je dois donner une petite portion deux fois par semaine.
Je donne des carottes aussi (cette fois crues)

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Merci pour vos réponses 
> 
> Du coup vous donnez quelle quantité à vos chiens ? Hiduc et Lilou font environ 30 kilos tous les deux.


de mémoire c'est une cuillère à soupe par jour par tranche de 10kg de chien  ::

----------


## May-May

Ha c'est tout ? J'aurais été trop généreuse si je me fiais à mon instinct  :: 

Merci

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

c'est dans quel but? juste leur remplir le bide pour faire régime ? 

si oui tu peux mettre plus qu'une cuillère a soupe pour 10kg , sans les mixer,mais toujours cuits sinon ils sont toxiques. ici quand j'ai du poids à leur faire perdre je vais jusqu'à une demie grande boite de converse pour 25kg de chien

----------


## May-May

Pas tellement les faire maigrir, éviter qu'ils prennent plutôt (enfin surtout Hiduc, dont la ration est déjà au ras des pâquerettes parce que ce n'est pas un gros mangeur, donc réduire plus c'est criminel  :: )

Merci !

----------


## borneo

Bonjour les barfeurs,

hier, une heure avant la fermeture des supermarchés, il y avait de super promos sur les viandes en date courte, car les commerces vont être fermés 3 jours. Pour cette année, c'est trop tard, mais l'an prochain je remplirai mon congélateur. J'ai acheté pour mes toutous des queues de porc à moins d'un euro le kilo, DLC au 29/12.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oups : je suis en vacances en Alsace où le 26 est férié, et où les magasins sont fermés le dimanche.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Mais ça vient d'où cette histoire de haricots crus qui seraient toxiques ? Vous auriez une source ?

----------


## surmulot

C'est bien connu que les haricots verts crus sont toxiques pour les chiens..tout comme les pdt crues d'ailleurs. Dans ce cas les cuire vapeur..

----------


## MuzaRègne

Non non, "c'est bien connu", ce n'est pas une source valable

----------


## Fleur_Bleue

http://www.apsana.info/intoxications/jardinEH.htm




"Légumineuses, haricots verts
Ne mangez jamais des haricots  verts crus! Cinq à six dentre eux peuvent suffire pour tuer un enfant.  Car les haricots et les légumineuses contiennent une toxine, de la  phasine. La phasine est une lectine. Cette substance agglutine les  globules rouges. Et elle provoque des inflammations de la muqueuse  intestinale. Une légère intoxication se traduit par des nausées, des vomissements et des diarrhées. Mais des saignements dans la zone gastro-intestinale peuvent aussi se produire.

La cuisson détruit la lectine, les haricots verts cuits sont donc en principe sans problème. "
http://vitagate.ch/fr/forme_beaute/a...legumes/poison

----------


## MuzaRègne

On trouve des sources sérieuses pour les graines de légumineuses sèches (cueillies à maturité donc), mais rien pour les haricots verts et autres légumineuses cueillies avant maturité. Et heureusement parce que beaucoup de gens mangent des petits pois / haricots verts / fèves crus ou à peine cuits.

----------


## inari

j'ai mangé des plein de haricots crus quand j'étais enfant (plus que 5-6) et je suis encore vivante  ::

----------


## surmulot

Rien a voir avec les chiens. La toxicite d'un aliment peut varier selon les especes. Le chocolat qui est toxique pour la plupart des animaux, ne l'est pas pour les humains.

----------


## inari

Oui merci surmulot je pense que tout le monde sait qu'un enfant n'est pas un chien et inversement simplement que le texte mis par fleur bleu indique que 5 a 6 haricots crus chez l'enfant sont toxiques ...

----------


## Fred Rimbert

*Livraison à domicile en Belgique, Nord Pas de Calais, Picardie, Ile de France, H Normandie, Champagne Ardenne, Lorraine & Alsace Voir Page 'Livraisons' pour les dates de passages par région.*

http://www.dogsfresh.be/fr/

----------


## inari

Pour les gens qui nourrissent au cru j'ai une question pratique. Je veux m'y remettre sérieusement (j'étais passé à la patée pour des raisons pratiques pour mon chat qui mangeait cru) voir passer les trois chats au cru (on peut rêver ...). Bref je voudrai trouver un congélateur pour stocker au moins 50 kg de viande (j'ai trouvé des trucs intéressants sur easy barf parce que j'ai besoin de trucs hachés). Quelle taille de congel me faut il ? On va dire pour stocker entre 50 et 100 kg ? Plutôt coffre je pense (parce qu'avec les tiroirs ça me semble moins pratique pour les gros sachets).

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Tu comptes en moyenne 2L pour 1kg de viande

----------


## inari

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Poupoune 73

moi j'avais acheté un mini-congelo sur le mauvais coin pour 40 ou 60€ il y a qqs années il fonctionne toujours bien 
je peux stocker pas mal de tup pré-conditionnés dedans 
http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgur...h=488&biw=1032

----------


## MuzaRègne

Un congélo type "table top" = 3 tiroirs c'est 30 kg de viande en tassant bien (10 kg par étage quoi). J'ai ça seulement pour 3 chats + 2 carlins, le seul souci c'est que je ne peux pas faire de commande seule chez certains fournisseurs, mais sinon c'est largement bon.

----------


## inari

Oui le truc c'est que sur easy barf y a vraiment un mélange qui m'intéresse et plein de hachés (Pipo va sûrement ne plus avoir de dents bientôt et j'ai rien pour hacher chez moi ) du coup c'est plus intéressant de prendre une grande quantité (genre 70 kg). Je peux conserver la viande pendant 7-8 mois sans soucis ou ça craint ?

----------


## vans

Les os charnu vous les congelé ou pas ?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Mes chiens n'ont du frais que les samedi, dimanche, lundi et parfois mardi (en fonction de la récolte de carcasses/viande du week end) sinon le reste du temps, c'est du congelé, je congèle tout

----------


## vans

J'ai acheté un os charnu pour qu'il se nettoie les dents et pour qu'il voit autre chose que les croquettes (mais cela restera occasionnelle, une fois par mois, je pense). 
J'ai lu un peu partout que la viande devait etre congelé à cause des parasites mais personne ne parle des os, d'ou ma question 
Merci Amandine de ta réponse

----------


## chaoscilliation

En allant chercher les os charnus des toutous chez le boucher, celui-ci m'a donné gratuitement des cous de poulets.. mais une bonne 30 taine.. Certains en ont déjà donné à leur chien ? 
J'évite toujours le poulet avec les os d'habitude mais la, c'est un peu la chiotte à dépioter. J'ai cherché un peu côté barf et sur internet certains disent que les os de poulet si non cuits ne posent pas de soucis.. info ou intox ?  ::

----------


## laurencegg

Les os de poulet crus entourés de chair ne sont pas dangereux. 
D'une part l'os de poulet cru est beaucoup moins dur et fiable que l'os cuit. D'autre part la chair forme une protection autour des os.

----------


## lilyssie

C'est ce que je donne principalement à ma chienne comme os. Haut et bas de cuisse de poulet.
J'avais essayé les cous mais elle n'a pas aimé du tout je sais pas pourquoi

----------


## chaoscilliation

Ok, ça me rassure,  je vais essayer avec mon armée de l'apocalypse.  Si ça leur convient je garderai le reste sinon, voilà.  x)

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Pour beaucoup, les cous de poulet sont la base de leurs gamelles.

----------


## chaoscilliation

Bah perso je mets pas mal de poulet, mais j'ai toujours enlever les os pour celui ci. ^^ donc les cous je ne prenais jamais.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Chez moi ils mangent des  poulets entiers...  Les seuls os que je ne donne pas ce sont ceux des pattes de lapins (ils vont aux chats)

----------


## chaoscilliation

Bon bah les chieurs ont adoré les cous de poulets. Donc j'ai tout gardé !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Phnix

Super pratique les cous, surtout pour les vieux toutous édentés 
(Normalement, ma môman a rentré 10kg de cous de poulet et 10kg de cous de canard dans mon congélateur aujourd'hui !)

----------


## chaoscilliation

Par contre, aujourd'hui, ils m'ont même bouffé les os du cou. >w<

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ben c'est le principe oui ^^ par contre ça risque de bouchonner un peu à la sortie si tu as donné seulement des cous, c'est riche en os, il vaut mieux compléter avec du muscle /des abats.

----------


## lilyssie

Je trouve que le rapport os/viande des hauts de cuisses pour la mienne qui fait 13 kgs est parfait.
Je pense qu'elle n'avait pas aimé les cous justement parce qu'il y'avait trop d'os et pas assez de viande autour.

Et si je puis me permettre, elle fait des belles crottes ma princesse  ::

----------


## vans

J'aimerai donné des cailles entières à mon chien (cocker anglais) en friandise, sa risque rien niveau os ?
Je sais s'est du cru mais je souhaiterai confirmation. Les gros morceaux de boeuf avec os ne me gene pas mais la c'est tout petit.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pas de souci c'est trois fois rien les os de caille, même les chats les mangent (et pour faire manger des os à mes chats ... bref).

----------


## vans

Ok merci. 
Les croquettes je gère mais le barf, c'est le grand plongeon. Faut vraiment que je me renseigne

----------


## Bolinette

Mon chat mange les cailles entières sans broncher. Je lui donne aussi la plupart des os de poulet, sauf ceux de la cuisse, je m'en sers pour faire du bouillon. 
Les gros os de boeuf, il ne faut pas les laisser les manger, par contre ronger le tour c'est bon pour les dents  ::

----------


## vans

C'est surtout le fait des coupures au niveau interne qui me fait peur. 
Je sais tres bien que mon chien va manger la caille, pour sa il n'y a pas de probleme, il adore la viande cru.
Il ne mange pas les os de boeuf, quand il voit que c'est trop dure, il abandonne. ^^

----------


## inari

Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà essayé le site "easy-barf" ? Ça me semble bien, peut être un peu plus cher que certains autres mais n'habitant pas le nord de la France tous les sites belges et néerlandais ne livrent pas forcément chez moi. Et surtout ce qui m'intéresse sont les préparations toutes prêtes parce que je manque énormément de temps et le peu de temps que j'ai je préfère le consacrer à m'occuper des loulous plutôt que de leur gamelle. Vous pensez quoi de ce système pour un chien http://www.easy-barf.com/nova-canis/...ix-it-x20.html ? Ça me permettrait de donner ca + viande et os charnus (je pensais partir sur des dos de poulets et lapins ) en me prenant pas trop la tête. Ça me semble assez équilibré non ? 
Pour les chats les mélanges me semblent bien aussi surtout que y a un mélange special vieux ou fragile qui irait bien pour Pipo qui se constipe si y a trop d'os. Apres pour les chats j'ai un peu des doutes sur le coup de la courgette crue mais bon à voir.

----------


## vans

quelqu'un connait la marque pets deli ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

pets deli : je ne connais pas, juste de nom, je suis allée voir sur leur site et je ne comprends pas tout, il n'y a pas d'apport en calcium dans leurs recettes et ils ne parlent nulle part de suppléments ?? A part avec le "pack sérénité" qui contient un "mélange de minéraux" ... de même pour les vitamines, il n'y a que du muscle et aucun abat, soit disant la vitamine A apportée par la mangue, heu il faudrait qu'elle constitue 50% de la ration, ça ne va pas marcher ... bref, vu le prix (dans les 7  / kg) ce n'est pas complet, ça ne va pas.

easy-barf : je fais ma p^remière commande chez eux le semaine prochaine (groupée) donc pas d'expérience directe encore, mais j'en ai entendu que du bien, certes c'est plus cher que d'autres fournisseurs, mais ça reste correct. Leur complet (nova canis / felis) est réellement complet (et le prix sans commune mesure avec pets deli par ex.) et les gens en sont globalement contents, de ce que j'en ai lu. Par contre si tu donnes aussi des os charnus en parallèle, ça fera beaucoup d'os, prévoir du muscle en rab.

----------


## inari

En fait je vais prendre le mix 50/50 conçu pour être complété avec viande et os charnus, ils donnent en exemple moitié le mix moitié dos de poulet (comme y a beaucoup de viande) donc je vais commencer comme ca. Et du nova faelis pour les chats. ça a l'air bien oui ! Les fdp font un peu chier je me cherche une commande groupée

----------


## MuzaRègne

tu as regardé sur facebook ? il y a des groupes par région ou même département des fois. Tu es dans quel département ?

----------


## inari

Oui j'ai trouvé sur fb ! Faut juste que ça colle en termes de date parce que Pipo a presque plus de stock de bouffe  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui l'organisation est un peu laborieuse des fois

----------


## vans

Merci Muza pour ton avis. 
C'est plus pour un apport protéique que je cherche ce genre de produit, afin de combler le manque avec les croquettes (gosbi) meme si elles sont tres bien. C'est vrai que vu le prix, le boucher sera moins cher.
Je pense faire un mix, la semaine croquette et le week end viande fraiche, legume. Si je procède comme cela, mon chien risque d'avoir des carences en mineraux ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Une fois de temps en temps ça va, surtout que les croquettes sont en général plus blindées en calcium qu'autre chose.

----------


## D-elphine C

je connaissais pas pet deli, c'est cher quand même
easy barf j'en suis contente, la viande semble de qualité, c'est plus cher par exple que saint laurent mais je trouve la viande plus belle quand même
j'ai payé 30€ de fdp pour 90kgs de viande c'est pas énorme quand même et c'est livré à domicile

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Easy barf c'est vraiment de la qualité je trouve. 
Avant je commandais chez dodsfresh, j'avais parfois des "surprises", ça faisait vraiment déchet et je trouvais certains produits limites. Maintenant qu'il a augmenté ses prix et surtout le conditionnement de la viande je ne commande plus chez lui, je préfère easy barf meme si je me retrouve à payer des frais de port ...

Je n'ai jamais essayer leur mélange (j'ai une sainte horreur du broyer et du tout fait) mais ça me semble vraiment bien équilibré et bien confectionné. Mais aussi très riche (je donne 650g à mon Groenendael male de 27kg et 600g à ma Berger australien croisée Berger allemand de 24kg) et la pour leur poids easy barf suggère moins... Mais mes Chiens se dépensent beaucoup ...
Je me tate à en prendre pour les vacances, car pour une fois se sont mes parents qui vont garder mes loulous, je me dis qu'ils ne se casseront pas la tête. La dernière fois, quand je leur ai laissé Diablo et Mitsuki pour le week end, la panse verte les a dégouté

----------


## inari

J'ai reçu ma commande. Les mélanges plaisent vraiment très moyennement aux chats et au chien mais bon c'est mangé quand même

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Ah mince !  ::

----------


## vans

Vous faites comment pour faire comprendre à un chien que le cou de poulet doit etre croquer et non avaler tout rond ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Tu peux le tenir à la main, pas sur un chien inquiet vis à vis de sa bouffe parce que ça aurait l'effet inverse ^^ ou le donner congelé. 
Ca dépend aussi de la taille du chien, c'est trop petit pour des chiens moyens/grands qui ont tendance à avaler tout rond. Pour commencer les os charnus, c'est bien de choisir des pièces bien grosses, dont on est sûr qu'il ne pourra pas essayer d'avaler direct (taille de sa tête). Et quand il a appris à mâcher, on passe à plus petit.
Mais certains psychodingues du miam ne mâchent jamais et ne peuvent manger que broyé ou coupé en petits morceaux avalables directement, et pour les dents, de gros morceaux dont l'os n'est pas consommable. Mon Bacchus est comme ça, y'a rien à faire.

----------


## vans

C'est un chien moyen d'une quinzaine de kilo. 
Il a eu tout à l'heure son premier cou de poulet et gloups il l'a avalé tout rond. Un vrai glouton.
On va essayer de lui tenir la prochaine fois ou lui donner une cuisse entière ou on restera sur un genou de veau.

----------


## manidex

Bonjour!
J'ai lu tout le post (si si!) et c'était fort instructif. Je suis convaincue par les bienfaits du barf,d'une alimentation au plus proche des besoins de mes loulous. Cela fait un bout de temps que je songe à y passer mais que c'était impossible niveau stockage dans mon appart. Là je déménage en maison, avec plus de place et donc je suis très motivée.  Seulement... j'ai peur de ne pas supporter. Je suis végétarienne, et quand j'étais omni j'avais déjà du mal avec les aliments dont on voyait ce que c'est (genre pied de porc, langue de boeuf, volaille entière ou poisson entier, etc), ainsi qu'avec l'odeur de pas mal de viande (notamment la volaille ). Aujourd'hui je me suis forcée à regarder des vidéos d'animaux qui mangent leur ration de barf, et déjà en vidéo j'ai beaucoup de mal (et si en plus on entend les craquements des os, je suis à la limite de rendre mon repas).
Je sais qu'il y a des nombreux végé qui nourrissent au barf (ce qui me paraît cohérent d'ailleurs) donc je me dis que je devrais y arriver aussi (ou pas, chacun sa sensibilité après tout).
Comme je ne voudrais pas faire une semaine de barf et abandonner à l'introduction des os ou je ne sais quelle autre étape,  pensez-vous qu'il soit possible dans un premier temps de donner ponctuellement (le weekend par ex), un repas de base (poulet sans os, un peu de carotte) pour voir si je peux gérer?  A distance du repas de croquettes bien sûr,  pour ne pas trop perturber la digestion. Cela ne risque-t-il pas d'être compliqué pour les chiens, ou trop perturbant?
Je ne voudrais pas m'engager dans un truc que je ne vais pas supporter... (même si du coup mon test me permettra pas de voir si je supporte quand il y a le bruit des os...).
En plus comme j'ai 3 chiens de taille bien différente (le plus petit fait 7kg et le plus grand 27), je vais être obligée de bien surveiller tout ce petit monde pour que ça se chamaille pas. D'où l'importance que je ne fonce pas aux WC à peine le repas entamé  ^^
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils, avis ou témoignages!

----------


## Bolinette

Si vraiment le craquement est insupportable, tu peux dévier du vrai barf et mettre un complément minéral pour le calcium (enfin je n'y vois personnellement que l'inconvénient que ça ne nettoie pas les dents).

Sinon, je confirme qu'on s'y habitue. J'étais au bord de la crise de nerf quand j'ai dû préparer une caille la première fois car elle avait encore sa tête. Maintenant je fais ça avant le petit déj et je ne suis plus aussi dégoûtée.

----------


## lilyssie

Moi non plus ça ne me fait rien du tout. Il faut se déconnecter pendant que tu prépares les gamelles

----------


## MuzaRègne

ou donner l'os sous forme broyée

----------


## manidex

Merci pour vos conseils!  Ça me rassure de voir que malgré tout on peut s'habituer (du moins suffisamment pour que ce soit vivable pour tout le monde )

----------


## inari

Franchement avec les chiens je pense que c'est moins chiant et on s'habitue plus vite. Essaye donc avec un chat avec gingivite chronique pour qui il faut tout dépiauter et qui n'aime pas les abats donc pour qui il faut faire des smoothies d'abats/courgettes/poisson  :: 
Bon moi j'ai toujours beaucoup de mal avec les abats !

----------


## lilyssie

Oui c'est vrai que les abats c'est plus dur à gérer

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

On s'y habitue, au début, j'ai mis un an à me lancer vraiment tellement la vue des abats me filait la gerbe. 

12 ans après, je touche à tout, sans gant, parfois même je prends mon goûter en coupant la bidoche. 
Hier j'ai encore coupé un foie entier de cheval sans aucun soucis.

----------


## manidex

Justement, j'y pensais aussi pour les chats et... je crois que pour mon papy j'opterai pour du déjà broyé,  car en effet je suis pas encore prête pour le smoothie...
Les abats je connais pas du tout vu que personne de mon entourage n'en mange. J'ai juste disséqué un coeur de poulet en cinquième,  mais je suis pas sûre que ça compte lol. De toute façon à un moment je pense qu'il faut se lancer et surmonter tout ça (même si j'ai très peur de ne pas être capable). En fait je suis hemetophobe (peur de vomir et des gens qui vomissent), donc si je commence à avoir des nausées en préparant,  je vais devoir en plus gérer la crise d'angoisse. Heureusement que l'introduction commence par des trucs soft!
Des que j'aurai emménagé, je vais commencer à chercher des bons plans pour faire mes calculs (et convaincre l'homme que les croquettes c'est vraiment plus possible).

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Petite question pour ceux qui nourrissent au cru ....

Je donne de la panse verte régulièrement à mes Chiens qui en raffolent. 
En me renseignant j'ai lu que seule la panse verte *non vidée* était réellement bonne et apportait à la fois la dose de légume et la dose d'abat. 

Actuellement la panse que j'ai dans mon congèlateur est celle de easy barf, elle est vidée et par mail ils m'ont clairement dit qu'en europe il était interdit de vendre de la panse verte non vidée et que si une société me disait le contraire c'est un mensonge. Hors, j'ai lu sur une page facebook BARF qu'en Belgique on pouvait avoir de la panse verte entière, que ce n'était pas interdit ...

Je ne sais pas qui croire ... 

Donc ma question est : 

Peut on se procurez de la panse verte non vidée ? Si oui où ?

Merci merci !

----------


## MuzaRègne

> En me renseignant j'ai lu que seule la panse verte *non vidée* était réellement bonne et apportait à la fois la dose de légume et la dose d'abat. 
> 
> Donc ma question est : 
> 
> Peut on se procurez de la panse verte non vidée ? Si oui où ?


Quels bénéfices supposément ? Ca ferait énormément de végétaux, pas très utile de mon point de vue.
Et non tu n'en trouveras pas en france, déjà la panse verte c'est interdit, donc vidée ou pas, pareil. Puis c'est vraiment dégueulasse  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Et bien justement, les végétaux dedans sont près digérés donc digeste pour le Chien et donc pas besoin de se casser la tête avec des mix de légume à la noix ... C'est plus naturelle. 

Donc interdit pour la france oui mais les pays limitrophe ? J'ai un son de cloche qui me dit qu'en belgique c'est possible d'en trouver et un autre qui me dit que non ...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Celle qu'on achète depuis la Belgique est vidée mais non rincée. 
Ici j'en donne pas, Murphy est malade avec et Heïdi ne supporte pas le boeuf

----------


## Azra

Bonjour, 

Je débute au BARF et j'ai commencé à préparer la ration poulet/Carotte mixée du début, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de cou de poulet. (ni sur le marché, ni chez le boucher, ni en supermarché) où trouver ça ? sinon en période de transition, vous pensez qu'une aile de poulet en os charnu passerait ?

----------


## Bolinette

Il faut les réclamer. Les boucheries peuvent les commander. Sinon, moi je les prends chez une éleveuse, mais pareil faut les commander sinon elle ne les apporte pas. Et une aile ça passe très bien.

----------


## Azra

Bolinette, 
j'ai demandé au vendeur à chaque fois et on m'a regardé genre je suis trop bizarre. je vais tester les ailes de poulet. Il me faut un os charnu facile à manger car elle a une petite mâchoire et elle ne déchiquette jamais rien à part les mouchoirs. Elle abandonne rapidement si c'est trop dur

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Azra, tu peux faire des commandes chez dogsfresh et chez easy barf si tu ne trouves pas tout ce que tu veux près de chez toi, moi c'est ce que je fais  ::

----------


## Azra

une commande de 28 kg de viande est difficile à gérer pour moi en ce moment. je vais continuer à fureter dans les alentours et si je trouve des cou de poulet je ferais un stock. Allez dans qqes jours j'essaye les ailes de poulet

----------


## toutouill3

Renseigne toi sur les groupe FB de commande groupée peut etre qu'on peut commander avec toi ou te depanner ?

----------


## Azra

tu as raison, j'en ai entendu parler des commandes groupées. Je vais voir comment les test évoluent, car je n'ai pas envie d'investir dans un lot d'os charnus qu'elle ne voudra pas consommer.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Des cailles c'est top comme os charnus

----------


## Azra

oh la boulette... je viens de donner sa 1ere aile de poulet à ma chienne, j'avais pas prévu qu'elle prendrait 30 ans (bon en vrai 1h) à la décortiquer et qu'elle cacherait le reste de son butin sous mon lit . Au moins elle avait l'air toute contente avec  ::

----------


## chaoscilliation

Moi aussi elles me le font mes chieuses. Maintenant je ne me fais plus avoir, je ferme les portes. 
Mais elles ont trouvé autre chose. Elles vont cacher dehors et me les ressortent 3 ou 4 mois après..  ! Ou dans leur panier aussi.. !

----------


## Azra

Elle l'a fini à 3h de matin, j'entendais des *crok crok, nia nia, slurp* la totale.. pour la prochaine fois, j'ai coupé les ailes en 2 pour donner des demi portions avec de morceaux de blanc en +.

chaoscilliation, vive la viande faisandée! je lui donnerais sa gamelle dans le jardin, elle pourra faire l'écureuil et tout caché et remangé quand ce sera bien moisi à souhait

----------


## lilyssie

Oh oui faut donner dehors! 
Pareil au début j'ai fait l'erreur, elle me cachait ses os dans ses couvertures, l'horreur.
Et comme Chaos, elle me ressort parfois des cuisses qu'elle a enterré des semaines avant, le truc sent à 3kms à la ronde

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ici c'est avalé en max 10min (sauf quand c'est une tête de porc ou d'agneau, ils prennent leur temps) y a jamais rien qui traîne.

----------


## chaoscilliation

Ah ah si je donne dehors, elles ne mangent pas et cachent tout. 
Ça doit être l'habitude. . !

----------


## Azra

résultats de 1,5 semaines de BARF à 3%, ma chienne est *fat*... je vais devoir diminuer les portions, on ne voit plus ses côtes et elle s'essoufle rapidement. Les aléas du début je suppose, le temps de maîtriser le tout. 

Je m'en suis pas rendue compte toute de suite, quand elle est dodue elle a une tête de chiot et je la trouve mignonne  


en même temps elle est passé au fait de manger 1 jour sur 2 car elle boudait tout le temps la gamelle de croquettes à 2 repas par jour. ça doit jouer dessus

par contre elle n'as pas encore le poil aussi soyeux que lorsqu'elle était aux croquettes aux poissons. C'est trop tôt pour introduire l'huile de saumon ?

----------


## Bolinette

Je ne pense pas (enfin les puristes te diront que si...) car elle connait cet aliment qui était présent dans ses croquettes.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Pas toujours évident de savoir doser, surtout au début  :: 
Pour l'huile de Saumon je pense que tu peux tout de suite en donner, je sais que mes parents en on donné directement à leur Chien.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Passes à 2%,  ça devrait le faire. 

Ma bull est à 1,5%,  elle est niquel

----------


## Azra

Je vais effectivement passer à 2% du coup, surtout qu'en ce moment elle est assez casanière la petite.

à 1,5% elle te court pas après en te disant qu'elle a faim ? ^^ comme quoi chacun a son propre métabolisme

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Non, elle a un en-cas dans la journée (carotte, sabot de veau, patte de poules) + on bosse à la friandise (poumon séché) donc ça va elle ne meurt pas de faim. 

Elle a plus quand on passe une semaine chez son éleveuse et qu'on crapahute plusieurs km/jours de façon plus intense mais ça reste au max dans les 500gr. 

Ma 1ère bull (qui faisait le même poids qu'Heïdi) , mangeait 500gr/jour en moyenne mais montait jusque 1kg l'été quand elle passait ses journées dans la piscine à faire la dingue

----------


## Azra

> Non, elle a un en-cas dans la journée (carotte, sabot de veau, patte de poules) + on bosse à la friandise (poumon séché) donc ça va elle ne meurt pas de faim. 
> 
> Elle a plus quand on passe une semaine chez son éleveuse et qu'on crapahute plusieurs km/jours de façon plus intense mais ça reste au max dans les 500gr. 
> 
> Ma 1ère bull (qui faisait le même poids qu'Heïdi) , mangeait 500gr/jour en moyenne mais montait jusque 1kg l'été quand elle passait ses journées dans la piscine à faire la dingue


je taquinais, je me doute bien qu'elle mange à sa faim  :: . je travaille aussi avec les friandises mais après je dois ajuster sa ration journalière (petit estomac se remplit vite), je cherche à faire un transfert des friandises vers le jouet pour la récompense mais ce n'est pas possible pour tout les exos.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Chez  moi il n'y a que la friandises qui la motive, donc pas le choix. Le poumon séché ne sent rien, on peut en avoir dans les poches sans soucis. 

Sinon ça croque https://www.facebook.com/groups/3274...7933156548106/

----------


## Azra

GRRrr la saleté ne veut pas manger de maquereau! J'ai 5kg de poisson à écouler. Tant pis pour elle je l'ai mixé avec le mix de légume, elle mangera de la purée de poisson pendant quelques mois. 
J'essayerais d'introduire furtivement des petits morceaux dans les prochains repas, une fois qu'elle aura commencé à manger cette purée.

Vous avez des aliments que vos chiens n'ont pas voulu manger au début ?

----------


## Bolinette

Non, ici ils gobent tout. Certains donnent encore congelé, apparemment ça passe mieux.

----------


## Azra

J'attends que sa ration (blanc de poulet/foie/mix carotte) décongèle pour mélanger avec un peu du mix de poisson. On verra ce que ça donnera

----------


## chaoscilliation

Yop' tout le monde, 
J'aurai une petite question pour les connaisseurs. 

Je suis au BARF depuis plusieurs années avec mes chiens, jusqu'ici aucun soucis, bien au contraire, que du positif.
 Sauf que depuis quelques temps, Pouic, petit toutou avec des troubles neuro, refuse de manger des os. On a tout essayé : les cacher dans de la viande mixée, en tout petits morceaux, etc. Refus complet, dès qu'il tombe dessus, il s'arrête net et ne mange plus le reste de la gamelle en mode "tu veux m'empoisonner !?". 
J'ai fait le tour de la toile pour trouver une alternative, et je suis tombée sur de la poudre d'os. Sauf que ça rappelle curieusement les soucis de vache folle avec la farine d'os.. 
Je suis aussi tombée sur de la poudre en complément a ajouter à la ration BARF.. Ouais mais bof et je suppose que ça vient s'ajouter à une ration déjà bien équilibrée, mais dans son cas, sans os, ça ne l'est plus..
Et puis, c'est un chien né avec plusieurs malformations notamment osseuses en plus de ses troubles neuro, donc ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il ait aussi quelques soucis de malabsorptions digestives, donc il a d'autant plus besoin d'un bon équilibre. 

Que me conseillez-vous ? 

Pour les dents, il a du dentastix, c'est pas le top, mais ça compense un peu..

----------


## Bolinette

Pour le Ca, il y a la poudre de coquille d'oeuf

----------


## chaoscilliation

Ouaip', mais j'en ai pas trouvé à acheter ( y'a de la poudre d’œuf à la pelle, mais pas juste de coquilles d’œufs ). Et comme je ne consomme pas d’œufs, ça m'ennuie d'en acheter pour gâcher le reste.. :/
Et niveau quantité, pour un chien de 19kg, ça donnerait quoi ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

mieux que dentastix (pleins de céréales et de sucres) la marque gosbi avait sorti son équivalent, de bien meilleure qualité évidemment
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd489ma57.html

----------


## chaoscilliation

Ah ouais Poupoune, c'est sympa et en prix, ça se vaut avec le dentastix en plus !

----------


## Bolinette

La poudre de coquille d'oeuf il y a la marque anibio qui en vend. Par contre, niveau quantité pour un chien là je ne sais plus, faudrait que je retourne mettre le nez dans mes notes. Mais un calcul simple, c'est de regarder la quantité de Ca dans la dose recommandée pour un complément alimentaire genre Viti5, puis de recalculer la quantité de poudre de coquille correspondante

----------


## MuzaRègne

La poudre de coquille d'oeuf c'est pas terrible parce que selon les chiens l'assimilation du Ca est très variable, il y en a même en poudre ça ressort tel quel :/
Sur zoo+ tu as des compléments de calcium naturels, me souviens plus des marques par contre, au départ fait pour une ration ménagère donctu es sûre qu'il y a bien du Ca (regarde bien l'analyse).

----------


## Bolinette

Il y a le risque de surdoser notamment certaines vitamines avec un complément complet... En ajoutant un peu de vinaigre de cidre à la ration l'assimilation devrait être améliorée. 
Il existe aussi du Ca a prendre pour les enfants en croissance par exemple. Ca doit être possible d'en donner (je suppose que ce n'est pas du carbonate de calcium qui est peu soluble, mais un autre sel)

----------


## MuzaRègne

le pH du vinaigre de cidre est supériur à celui de l'estomac, il ne va pas servir à grand chose ^^ pour aider il faudrait plutôt tremper la poudre dans du vinaigre (pas de cidre) pendant quelques heures avant la distribution. Pour la crainte de surdose, ben suffit de faire attention à ce qu'on achète.

----------


## ika 47

tu peux mettre un oeuf entier dans la gamelle coquille et oeuf

----------


## chaoscilliation

Ika : il ne le mangera pas. En ce moment il ne touche plus à tout ce qui craque sous la dent. 

Muza : tu aurais des compléments à me conseiller ? Parce qu'aucun ne contient la même dose de calcium. D'ailleurs certains n'en contiennent même pas du tout.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Est ce que quelqu'un est inscrit sur Easy Barf et souhaite me parrainer ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Et bien oui pourquoi pas ! Ca fonctionne comment leur système de parrainage ?
Easy Barf est vraiment un bon fournisseur, je suis vraiment contente de la qualité de la viande.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Aucune idée, en allant sur ton compte ça devrait être expliqué non ?
Malheureusement je ne commande pas de la viande car je n'ai pas de quoi la stocker mais des compléments qui ont aussi l'air de qualité.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je me suis renseignée et normalement sur ton compte tu as un lien de parrainage à me donner.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je viens d'aller voir. Il faut que tu me donnes par mp ton nom, prénom et ton mail.
Toi aussi tu auras droit à un bon de 7€ pour 100€ d'achat (c'est pas beaucoup mais c'est toujours ça de pris)

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ok je te donne ça merci.

----------


## venus03

bonjour a tous,

J'ai une petite chienne qui a 6 mois et pèse un peu plus de 6kg. Elle actuellement nourris au croquettes platinum mais j'envisage de la passer au barf. Je pense prendre le nova canis d'easy-barf. 
Je pense lui donner une ration de 250g par jour (le site conseille 30 a 40g/kg) donc 125g le matin et 125g le soir. Est-ce que vous pensez qu'elle sera assez rassasiée avec ça ? j'ai un peu peur qu'elle ait tout le temps faim. Actuellement elle mange 60g de pâtée + 130g de croquettes.
Si je prends des barquettes d'un kilo, est-ce que vous pensez qu'il sera possible de les découper en 4 sans les décongelés pour faire des portions de 250g ? Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà essayé ?
Parce que si je décongèle 1kg je vais en jeter la moitié a chaque fois.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je ne suis pas une fan du broyé mais je dois dire que la gamme easy barf semble de plutot bonne qualité. 
Mais pourquoi t'embetes tu avec ces barquettes trop grosses ? Prendre des morceaux de viande et des abats te reviendrai moins chère et tu pourrais faire tes portions à l'avance. 
Sinon je sais que tenter de découper ce genre de bloc c'est vraiment la galère. 
Par contre, sache que tu peux décongeler et re-congeler par la suite, tu pourras donc refaire des barquettes plus petites  ::

----------


## Bolinette

Pour la quantité, pour un adulte, on tourne autour de 2,5 - 3 % du poids du chien (ajustable Elon que le chien grossit ou a besoin de prendre du poids). Pour un chiot, c'est 10 % à 2 mois, quasi à volonté en fait, et on réduit progressivement jusqu'à l'âge adulte/fin de la croissance. Donc 250 gr ça parait peu. A 6%, ça fait déjà 360 gr (je suppose qu'ils donnent les portions pour adulte)
Je ne suis pas contre le broyé, mais par contre, au début, je te conseille une introduction progressive des différents aliments. Une viande, puis une autre, pareil pour le légume. Parce que si le chien fait une réaction allergique/intolérance, et qu'on a donné un truc mélangé, on ne sait pas à quoi il est allergique/intolérant.

----------


## venus03

> Je ne suis pas une fan du broyé mais je dois dire que la gamme easy barf semble de plutot bonne qualité. 
> Mais pourquoi t'embetes tu avec ces barquettes trop grosses ? Prendre des morceaux de viande et des abats te reviendrai moins chère et tu pourrais faire tes portions à l'avance. 
> Sinon je sais que tenter de découper ce genre de bloc c'est vraiment la galère. 
> Par contre, sache que tu peux décongeler et re-congeler par la suite, tu pourras donc refaire des barquettes plus petites


Je ne me vois pas faire les mélanges moi-même, j'aurais peur de ne pas bien équilibrer et puis je n'ai qu'une petite chienne donc le coût reste raisonnable. 
Tu crois vraiment qu'il n'y a aucun risque à décongeler et recongeler par la suite ? On m'a toujours dit qu'il ne fallait pas le faire




> Pour la quantité, pour un adulte, on tourne autour de 2,5 - 3 % du poids du chien (ajustable Elon que le chien grossit ou a besoin de prendre du poids). Pour un chiot, c'est 10 % à 2 mois, quasi à volonté en fait, et on réduit progressivement jusqu'à l'âge adulte/fin de la croissance. Donc 250 gr ça parait peu. A 6%, ça fait déjà 360 gr (je suppose qu'ils donnent les portions pour adulte)
> Je ne suis pas contre le broyé, mais par contre, au début, je te conseille une introduction progressive des différents aliments. Une viande, puis une autre, pareil pour le légume. Parce que si le chien fait une réaction allergique/intolérance, et qu'on a donné un truc mélangé, on ne sait pas à quoi il est allergique/intolérant.


sur le site ils conseillent 30 à 40g/kg par jour pour les chiots de  6 à 12 mois. Ils ont un mélange spéciale pour débuter le barf avec que du poulet, des carottes, de la courgette et des compléments pour faciliter le digestion (racine de chicorée (prébiotiques), psyllium blond (régulateur de transit).)

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> Je ne me vois pas faire les mélanges moi-même, j'aurais peur de ne pas bien équilibrer et puis je n'ai qu'une petite chienne donc le coût reste raisonnable. 
> Tu crois vraiment qu'il n'y a aucun risque à décongeler et recongeler par la suite ? On m'a toujours dit qu'il ne fallait pas le faire


Pour les Humains oui il ne faut pas le faire mais c'est sans danger pour les Chiens. Je le fais depuis plusieurs années pour des abats que je reçois en pac de 5kg et que je redistribue en petites barquettes. 
J'avais eu la confirmation qu'il n'y avait aucun risque par la véto où j'emmène mes Chiens et elle est pro BARF   
Après je ne pense pas que se soit bon de décongeler et recongeler 50 fois le même produit.

----------


## venus03

Merci pour ta réponse myrtille.
Est-ce que quelqu'un veut me parrainer sur easy-barf ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Et bien je veux bien te parrainer si tu veux  :Embarrassment: 
Donne moi ton mail, ton nom et ton prénom par mp  ::

----------


## venus03

merci myrtille! je t'ai envoyé le mp.

----------


## Poupoune 73

Bonjour, mon chien E.T. croisé york et fox castré de 9,5 ans (estimation fourrière) a passé 1 écho cardiaque aujoird'hui suite à la découverte d'un souffle au coeur, il est apparu une légère défaillance valvulaire. Pas de traitement médicamenteux pour l'instant, juste des recommandations d'usage (plus de sel, bannir les efforts physiques violents..)
Elle m'a donné de la phyto (aubépine, olivier) et préconise des croquettes rénales ou cardiaques... que je me suis empressée de ne pas acheter 😆
Il est majoritairement au BARF sinon pâtée terra canis ou croquettes exclusive of gosbi, orijen, carnilove... 
Y a-t-il des recommandations par rapport au BARF, liées à ce pb cardiaque? Des viandes à éviter? Ou des abats?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Aucune contre indication , bien au contraire, t'es sûre de ne pas lui filer de cochonnerie pleine de sel et d'additifs

----------


## LANCASTER

Bonsoir,

Bon je prends la décision de faire la cuisine pour mes toutous, par contre, y aurait il une personne pour me donner les proportions exactes pour :

york de 6 kgs
york de 3,100 kgs
york de 1,700 kgs

Je vais acheter de la viande blanche et légumes (carottes, haricots verts)

----------


## Poupoune 73

Ça rime à rien. Le barf c'est du muscle à 30% des abats 10% des os charnus 30% un peu de légumes si le chien aime et un peu de compléments (vinaigre de cidre, huile de colza, de saumon..)
Pour un chien adulte la ration est de 2 à 3 % du poids idéal à ajuster en fonction
On se lance pas comme ça suite à un reportage tv! Variez les morceaux et les viandes autant que possible.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ça rime à rien. Le barf c'est du muscle à 30% des abats 10% des os charnus 30% un peu de légumes si le chien aime et un peu de compléments (vinaigre de cidre, huile de colza, de saumon..)
Pour un chien adulte la ration est de 2 à 3 % du poids idéal à ajuster en fonction
On se lance pas comme ça suite à un reportage tv! Variez les morceaux et les viandes autant que possible.
Tout doit être donné CRU bien sûr et les légumes mixés pour casser la cellulose et les rendre le + digeste possible pour un carnivore
Il y avait un post it très bien fait sur le sujey il faut que je le retrouve

----------


## calypso

Quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner / donner son avis sur mes "menus" ? 
Mes chiens barfent à "mi-temps", adorent ça, digèrent super bien (même mon grand sensible), le petit dernier pousse comme un champignon et tous ont une pêche d'enfer mais j'arrive pas à m'empêcher de m'inquiéter quant à l'équilibre de la ration.

En gros ça donne ça sur la semaine :
Du lundi au vendredi
    - matin : croquettes (Wolfood)
    - soir : ration avec 80% dos de poulet ou coffre de lapin + 20% de mélange abats / légumes (easy-barf) + levure de bière / huile de poisson.

Le week-end (à tous les repas) : 50% cous de pintades, 40% viande de bœuf avec abats, 10% de légumes, levure de bière + huile de poisson. 

De temps à autre un jaune d'œuf. 
Le plus âgé à 9 ans, la seconde à 4 ans et le petit à 5 mois. Tous au même régime et les quantités sont adaptées suivant le poids / les besoins (mais je conserve les pourcentages donnés ci-dessus).

Merci !

----------


## bouba92

Pourquoi continuer à donner des croquettes? La ration barf c 50% viande  50% d'os charnus 5% d'abats répartir une ration de poisson par semaine,  légumes crus mixés non obligatoires ( 1c à soupe pour 10kg de poids)si pas de poisson ( pour x raison) ajouter huile de saumon ou sardine ou colza. C'est déséquilibré ce que vous donnez

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

C'est les grandes lignes 50% viande, 40% os  charnus  et10% abats dont la moitié en foie.... On s'adapte au chien ensuite

----------


## bouba92

Le mélange croquettes et cru n'est pas bon : temps de digestion et ph de l estomac  différents , ça fatigue l organisme du chien

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ca c'est un mythe. Et malheureusement tellement répandu que beaucoup de personnes n'osent pas rajouter de la viande aux croquettes de leurs chiens alors que l'apport de vraies bonnes protéines ne peut qu'être bon !

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Si vous tenez à donner crok et viande, faites des repas séparés, au moins 10h  :: 
Je connais des 10zaines de chiens qui fonctionnent comme Ça, et tout se passe très bien

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Le mélange croquettes et cru n'est pas bon : temps de digestion et ph de l estomac  différents , ça fatigue l organisme du chien


Tout ce qu'un chien mange a des temps de digestion différents, et pas forcément besoin d'acidité (ça c'est pour les protéines et le calcium) : mais c'est précisément le job de l'appareil digestif que de digérer des trucs pas homogènes. La viande ne se digère pas comme le gras, ni comme l'os, ni comme le cartilage, etc.

----------


## bouba92

C'est surtout les céréales contenues en grande quantité qui posent problème

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> C'est surtout les céréales contenues en grande quantité qui posent problème


Certaines croquettes sont sans céréales.

Mais j'avoue que le mélange croquettes et crus me convainc pas. Enfin, faudrait demander l'avis d'un véto qui ne soit pas anti barf ni anti croquettes

----------


## gamba

Quelqu'un veut me parrainer sur easybarf? Je vais faire ma première commande bientôt, j'ai récupéré un grand chaton qui vient d'être castré et que je souhaite passer au raw le plus tôt possible après la phase de déparasitage (il est actuellement farci de vers et en diarrhée), il a de la pâtée pour l'instant.

----------


## venus03

Bonjour gamba,

Je peux te parrainer si tu veux. Envoi moi par mp ton nom, ton prénom et ton adresse mail. merci

----------


## enuopit

Bonjour, je me lance officiellement au barf aujourd'hui et j'ai une question - je m'excuse si elle a déjà été posée, je n'ai pas encore parcouru toutes les pages du post : on m'a dit qu'il fallait obligatoirement passer par la case congélation avant de donner la viande, est-ce vrai ou est-ce que je peux donner directement? Merci.

Edit : Du coup, j'ai donné leur 1er repas barf à mes chiennes ce soir, la viande a été congelée seulement quelques heures, j'espère que c'était suffisant ! Elles ont apprécié, même si l'une d'elles s'est posé beaucoup de question vis-à-vis de la carotte mixée. Un vrai plaisir de les voir manger ! Depuis le temps que je voulais me lancer, m'y voilà !  

(A noter pour les personnes qui sont du Choletais (49), Frais & Fûté donne des coupons de réduction de 5 pour 30 d'achats ou de 10 pour 50 d'achats, offre valable jusqu'au 31/10).

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Non, seul le poisson doit avoir été congelé au moins 1 semaine avant d'être donné

----------


## enuopit

> Non, seul le poisson doit avoir été congelé au moins 1 semaine avant d'être donné


Je ne savais pas, merci !

----------


## MuzaRègne

et le gibier = c'est pour tous les animaux sauvages qui n'ont pas été déparasités donc sont susceptibles d'être vecteurs.

----------


## Houitie

Hello, 
Est ce que je peux rajouter quelque chose dans la ration de mes chiennes pour lutter contre une épidémie de teigne? Elles ne l'ont pas (pour le moment) mais j'ai eu deux cas à la maison (et moi) et au boulot nous l'avons tous choppé et les animaux de mes collègues aussi.

----------


## malko

Extrait de pépin de pamplemousse ?

----------


## Houitie

J'en donne dejà donc je suis sur la bonne voie  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

Peut être du vinaigre de cidre aussi ?

----------


## Houitie

je les ai lavé avec rinçage au vinaigre mais oui j'y pensais. J'ai un peu peur avec l'estomac sensible de Délice.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Si tu le donnes dilué dans l'eau après le repas ou même directement dans la nourriture je pense que ça limite l'effet sur son estomac.

----------


## Houitie

je leur en ai rajouté ce soir, à suivre. 
Merci

----------


## Tengri

Est-ce que les carottes doivent nécessairement être mixées, ou est-ce que rapées fin ça passe ?
Je vis dans un studio et ma cuisine est minuscule, alors l'idée d'acheter un mixer ou un blender, ça ne m'enchante pas trop...

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je pense que oui, j'ai déjà lu des personnes qui le faisaient. Le but de mixer est de faciliter la digestion donc si vous retrouvez des bouts de carottes dans ses selles c'est que ce n'est pas assez "mixé", sinon c'est qu'elle digère bien.

----------


## Tengri

Merci !

----------


## MuzaRègne

Sinon pour les légumes, les faire cuire c'est pareil, ça les rend digestes = comme pour nous.

----------


## R.I.P S

Bonjour, 
J'ai commandé chez easy-barf  un pack démarrage complet pour Bruce comme il a beaucoup de mal a bien digérer et va souvent en diarrhée. Au bout d'une semaine, ça a l'air bien^^ 
Je pensais que niveau finance ce serait pareil vu que c'était le quasi même prix au kilos.
Le hic, c'est qu'en croquettes il lui fallait 500g par jour, or en barf on m'en recommande 1 600g soit environ le triple... 
J'ai largement pas autant d'argent d'autant que lui en prendrait bien plus encore et qu'il faut nourrir les autres derrières...
Pourquoi une telle différence? Je pensais qu'en étant quasi que de la viande il en faudrait justement moins.
Je peux rajouter du riz dedans pour diminuer la quantité? ou vaut-il mieux repasser au croquettes?
Cordialement

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Il faut chercher des bons plans,les packs tout prêts ça coute une blinde...

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Regarde plutot sur dogsfresh et essaie de voir sur facebook si il n'y a pas un groupe pour organiser des commandes groupées, ça te reviendra quasiment moitier moins chère !

----------


## R.I.P S

Ca a l'air bien merci beaucoup.
Il ne peux plus manger d'os tel quel. Donc je compte lui prendre des boudins de poulets broyés mais du coup je dois rajouter quoi? un peu d'abats c'est tout? et en combien de quantité?
J'ai un peu peur en le faisant moi-même qu'il manque de quelque chose surtout qu'il est très fragile.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

As tu contacté l'asso BARF asso ? djésia la présidente est très gentille et surtout, très comptétente. N'hésite pas à la contacter via facebook, elle pourra très bien te conseiller pour ton Chien, surtout si il est sensible.

----------


## enuopit

Bonjour, mes chiennes sont au BARF depuis 6 mois - je me demande pourquoi je ne me suis pas jetée à l'eau plus tôt. J'ai rencontré quelqu'un qui a le même type de chien que moi, il est même un peu plus léger et elle lui donne vraiment beaucoup plus d'os que moi, et pas de panse. Combien d'os charnus donneriez-vous par semaine à une chienne d'environ 8 kg qui fait de l'agility? Selon mon bouquin référence, j'ai le bon calcul mais sur certains sites  le résultat est différent...Merci. 😃

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Tu adaptes en fonction des selles de ton chien.
C'est vraiment propre à chaque individu.

Ici par exemple, Murphy a 50% d'os charnus minimum, sinon les selles ne sont pas belles.  Heïdi, je peux faire des repas sans os, ça ira toujours

----------


## Houitie

Délice avait 90 ou 100gr (sur 240) au départ et maintenant avec ses soucis on est passé à 50% soit 120 gr. Elle a une ration pour 8kg (meme si elle n'en fait plus que 5.9... c'était calculé sur son poids de forme. 
Après honnetement je ne suis pas tres stricte. Elle a des jours avec plus ou moins, j'équilibre sur la semaine et pas à la journée. Je commande en mixé donc je ne me prends pas la tête c'est souvent un repas avec os et un sans...

----------


## enuopit

120g d'os charnus par semaine? Lolly est à environ 90g par semaine que je donne maintenant en une fois parce qu'elle m'a fait une petite frayeur avec les petits morceaux.  Ça fait peu non? Les selles sont belles à quelques cacas mous près. Et elle pète le feu et...son poil dur est devenu doux ! J'augmente?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Rectification : elle est à 105g d'os charnus par semaine. 90g c'est sa ration journalière x2, soit 180g. Ça paraît bien?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et Polka est à 140g d'os charnus par semaine pour 14 kg.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vous parlez par jour ou par semaine en fait?  ::

----------


## Houitie

Par jour !!
Par contre si ses selles sont ok il faut que tu fasses petit à petit pour ne pas qu'elles soient constipées

----------


## Houitie

Pour Délice, par jour, dose pour 8kg (elle en fait moins mais est malade et perd du poids donc je donne la dose pour son poids de forme avec l'indice à 3% de son poids); 
Elle mange donc dans l'idéal (mais je varie en fonction des jours et équilibre sur la semaine)
110 d'os charnus
110 de viande
20 gr d'abats
1 cuillere  à soupe d'huile de colza ou d'olive
1 cuillere à soupe de légumes (je fais un mix que je congèle; Dedans il y a carottes, haricots, salsifis et apres ça dépend de ce que je trouve sur le marché)
et une fois par semaine elle a un oeuf et un petit suisse.

----------


## Houitie

Les abats je donne maintenant moins que ça en fait, je donne ça 3 fois par semaine en gros...

----------


## Naloune

Je remonte, j'ai des pilons de poulets au congélo, avec ces chaleurs de zinzin je peux donner comme ça aux chiens ou je dois forcément fais décongeler avant? Je dis ça par rapport aux os, le froid les rend cassant ou pas?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ca fera une top glace

----------


## Naloune

Ok bon cool, c'est ce que je me suis dis aussi!

----------


## May-May

La question a déjà dû être posée plusieurs fois, mais je n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur la réponse...

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer clairement la différence entre BARF et ration ménagère ? Merci  ::

----------


## phacélie

(Il me semble que  :: ) le BARF, c'est du cru, la ration ménagère, non.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Dans la RM tu ajoutes des céréales (riz/pattes etc)

Au barf tu as os charnus/viande /abats et un peu de fruits/légumes

----------


## Loupiotte21

La différence c'est que dans une ration ménagère tu dois rajouter un complément en vitamines et minéraux, dans le BARF ce sont notamment les os et les abats qui les apportent.
Il est possible de faire une ration ménagère crue ou cuite, de mettre des céréales ou non (l'intérêt de rajouter des céréales c'est de diminuer le coût de la ration car du coup moins de viande et ce en gardant un apport énergétique, et pour certains chiens le transit est meilleur avec des céréales).
Dans les deux cas il faut rajouter des légumes et de l'huile.

----------


## flo099

Bonjour,

Je me permet de faire remonter ce sujet pour avoir quelques conseils.

Mes chiens ont une dizaine d'année, malade tout les deux. Ils étaient aux croquettes jusque la, mais Marley ne veut plus manger ses grosses croquettes. Il a actuellement des croquettes pour yorkshire du coup... :/ 
Donc j'aimerais changer son alimentation.
Je voudrais quelques conseils sur quelle viande serait la mieux adaptee et ou l'acheter? Il a une tumeur au niveau de la trachée, sa trachée remonte, il faut donc un aliment "qui passe bien"... Je ne suis pas a l'abri qu'il ait d'autres tumeurs ailleurs donc il faut aussi une alimentation particulièrement digeste. Par contre, que ce soit équilibré ou pas, je m'en fiche, il est en fin de vie, le principal est donc qu'il se fasse plaisir et qu'il continue a avoir envie de manger  :Smile:

----------


## Poupoune 73

si tu veux du "tout prêt" qui descend bien il y a Naku
http://www.naku.fr/

en alimentation humide très haut de gamme tu as les marques vendues chez nourrir comme la nature (terra canis étant à ma connaissance le top du top)

pour le Barf regarde le dogador de chez picard à compléter par du muscle et des abats... tu trouveras du déjà mixé chez vriesvoer:
https://vriesvoer.nl/fr/

----------


## Sydolice

J'ai voulu mettre ma jeune chienne au BARF mais ni elle ni surtout ma chienne de 15 ans n'ont supporté la viande crue. Je n'ai eu que diarrhées sur diarrhées pendant 2 mois. Et en plus, elles ne semblaient pas apprécier ni cette viande crue ni les os. 
Un jour j'ai cuit la viande, ce qu'elles ont adoré et du coup, je suis passée à ce qu'on appelle, avec pas mal de mépris je trouve, " la ration ménagère " : viande de qualité cuite avec un peu de riz ou pâtes, légumes frais et huile de saumon ( en gros ). Depuis, en dehors de l'appétit qui est revenu, j'ai un transit super avec de toutes petites selles, un poil redevenu tout brillant pour ma petite Urfée de 15 ans et une énergie à revendre pour ma toute petite.

----------


## charlotte2310

Tu peux lui donner de la viande en tout petits morceaux, ou en broyé mais je me demande si ça ne risquerait pas de coller dans la trachée, dautant que cest très rapide à avaler, peut-être que je me trompe je nai jamais donné entièrement broyé. En revanche ça mest arrivé pour les os avec mon chat qui était récalcitrant au début, et les os de caille se broient très facilement avec un petit hachoir électrique.

Le poulet passe plutôt bien on commence avec ça en général  :Smile:  les viandes blanches en général, dinde, lapin, etc. Tu peux tester les viandes que tu veux, en petite quantité au départ sur plusieurs jours pour être sûr quil ny ait pas dallergie, et si tu vois que ça ne lui convient pas en cru tu peux essayer de cuire. Au début personnellement jétais au prey model (uniquement viande crue, os et abats sans autre ajout) mais jai constaté que ça améliorait le transit de mon chien de rajouter un peu de légumes (haricots cuits, et en cru endives, pousses dépinard ou salade - que je coupe en petits morceaux et que je mélange bien pour que ça colle à sa viande sinon Monsieur ne mange pas les légumes hormis les haricots ^^) , donc vraiment ne pas hésiter à adapter.

Tu peux acheter chez easy-barf par exemple, et tu peux trouver de bons prix chez L*clerc ou A*chan.

----------


## Sydolice

Oups, j'ai oublié : je leur mets également des filets de colin.

----------


## flo099

Merci pour vos reponses, je vais aller regarder tout ça!
La je lui ait acheté des croquettes de supermarché et il les mange... Donc je pense qu'il devient surtout difficile avec le temps. Autant lui faire plaisir sans enrichir les fabricants de croquettes pourries  :Smile:

----------


## beapat

je débarque.
j'ai vu que certain donner des cuisses de poulet de supermarché. c'est bon? pas de problème? je peux donner tous les jours ou faux donner d'autre provenance?
c'est pas du poulet mal nourri?

----------


## Belgo78

Tu peux lui donner sans problèmes, ce n'est vraiment pas l'idéal puisqu' effectivement il s'agit bien souvent de poulet élevé en batterie, chargé en antibios et hormones(ce n'est pas parce que des humains en mangent que c'est top).

Il faudra varié les types de viandes et donné bcp d'os charnus enfin d'en un premier temps il faut je pense fixer les quantités, ... Perso je commencerai par la ration ménagère que je réduirai progressivement pour passer au barf si tel est ton objectif. 

Chez nous c'est mixte croquettes/viande et os mais tous les chiens ne tolèrent pas ou finissent par ne plus manger les croquettes.

----------


## Poupoune 73

du BARF sans congelo ça me parait compliqué... tu n'as pas la possibilité d'acheter même un mini-congelo d'occasion? ici j'ai une ferme qui élève les volailles en plein air et qui fait abattage/découpage sur place, ils vendent à petit prix des os charnus (carcasses, cous de poulet) et des abats
sinon commander assez de croq de qualité sur NCLN pour avoir les tarifs gros consommateurs ou te raccrocher à d'autres propriétaires pour participer à des commandes groupées

----------


## beapat

je peux acheter un petit congélo. plus que l'achat, le problème est la place où le mettre mais j'ai trouvé
le problème pour l'instant c'est où se fournir à prix raisonnable et pas de frais port astronomique.
il faut que je demande au voisin.
ce matin, elle a eu cuisse de dinde et il m'en reste une pour demain et y'avait pas de poulet congelé

----------


## beapat

en fait je peux nourrir au mulot, taupe et oiseau à l'occasion. gratuit ou presque je dois nourrir le chat  :: y'aura pas un kilo par jour, ce sera seulement en friandise

----------


## Poupoune 73

Alors regarde chez St Laurent, vriesvoer...
Perso j'ai trouvé bcp de bons plans en demandant aux agricultzurs sur les marchés ou en me baladant à la campagne, en démarchant lzs éleveurs
Sur .la page FB de tribu carnivore il y a pê 1 annuaire des fournisseurs et des possibilités de commandes groupées

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Est-ce que quelqu'un a testé les mélanges BARF tout prêts de zooplus? 
C'est la marque ProCani.
Je viens de tomber dessus et il y a différents types de mélanges selon le profil du chien (sportif, carencé, etc...)

----------


## calypso

> Est-ce que quelqu'un a testé les mélanges BARF tout prêts de zooplus?


J'ai testé pour mes 3 chiens, ils mangeaient bien.
Maintenant je préfère dans ce cas les prêts à l'emploi Novacanis d'Easy Barf, le produit fait moins bouillie et permet de voir de quoi il est composé.

----------


## Poupoune 73

voilà dernière prise de sang d'ET 11 ans mâle castré croisé york et fox 7,3 kg (11/10/2019
la vet s'affole du taux d'urée sans proposer d'alternatives (elle pince les lèvres chaque fois qu'on évoque la question de l'alimentation...)




en 2018:


en 2017:


en 2016:


j'ai lu sur tribu carnivore que le taux d'urée des chiens au BARF était supérieur à celui des chiens aux croquettes... faut-il modifier quelque chose? il a cous ou pilon de poulet ou aile de canard, muscle de boeuf ou porc, abats (rognons d'agneau, foie de porc ou boeuf, coeur de boeuf) + j'alterne huile de saumon et huile de colza + vinaigre de cidre

- - - Mise à jour - - -

y'a un vet pro BARF référencé sur tribu carnivore mais ça me fait flic de faire 45 à 60min de route pour consulter alors que des vets j'en ai tout le tour du ventre rien que mon agglo  :Frown:

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Aucune inquiétude.
La créât est OK. 

L'urée il suffit d'un stress, d'une soif et ça monte. 
Il était à jeun de quand ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

le soir ils mangent entre 18 et 20h et là la PDS a dû être faite vers 9h 
soif je crois pas c'est des chameaux mais je reconnais qu'avec l'âge (ou le réchauffement climatique?  :Stick Out Tongue: ) ils ont tendance à boire un peu plus
stress oui vu qu'il y va pour des trucs pas sympas ^^ (piquouzes pr vaccins et/ou PDS, echo cardiaque pour suivre l'évolution de son souffle etc.)

----------


## Poupoune 73

idem pour Flechette pour elle trop de prot dans sa ration car l'urée est trop élevée (croisée york caniche pinscher stérilisée de 13 ans au moins; 3,2 kg)
janvier 2019


janvier 2018:


décembre 2016:


décembre 2015:


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Aucune inquiétude.
> La créât est OK. 
> 
> L'urée il suffit d'un stress, d'une soif et ça monte. 
> Il était à jeun de quand ?



merci de ta réponse  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

on m'a parlé d'un test "SDMA" qui semble plus pertinent pour connaitre l'état des reins? au vu de ces résultats est-ce nécessaire? ou demander une écho à la place ou en plus?

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Tu peux faire un sdma (par prise de sang) , ou un rapport protéine urinaire/créât urinaire (RPCU par analyse d'urine)

----------


## Quaraba

L'avantage de l'écho, c'est qu'on est vraiment fixé sur l'état des reins.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Sauf que c'est pas le même budget...

----------


## Poupoune 73

Oui voilà je pense pas être qq1 qui radine sur la santé de ses chiens mais là j'ai 3 vieux chiens, je paie à l'un 1 ecg tous les 3 mois et 2 echos cardiaques au semestre dc si le taux de sdma (ou quoi que ce soit qu'on mesure avec cette valeur) confirme que tout va bien ça m'évitera de raquer encore pour une énième écho ( qui coûte plus de 100e a chaque fois er mm avec 2 chiens à montrer j'ai pas de remise)

----------


## LoveBorder

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai quelques questions au niveau du Barf. 
J'ai une louloute de 9 ans et demi (Border Collie) qui a un cancer du foie et qui est fragile au niveau digestif (j'ai fait un poste dessus).

Elle a été au Barf pendant 3 ans avec parfois des repas aux croquettes quand je n'avais pas le temps. Je me rend compte que je ne lui donnait pas du tout assez d'os charnus... (mais je donnait du VITi 5 de temps en temps)

Suite à une grosse diarrhée en décembre 2019 et à une suspicion d'intolérance (poulet, riz, boeuf ?) on l'a remise au croquettes puis pâté. 

Comme elle ne veux plus trop manger (et à fait une grosse entérite de nouveau), on l'a repassé à la viande depuis mercredi. Uniquement filet de canard pour éviter une intolérance car elle n'en a jamais mangé. Elle est trop contente (moi aussi depuis le temps que je voulais l'a remettre au BARF  ::  )et ça à l'air de passer.

Je voulais assez vite introduire les os charnus, en bonne quantité cette fois mais j'ai vraiment peur car " estomac comprimé entre le foie et une tumeur hépatique volumineuse, peu de place pour une distancion gastriquecorrecte'' - selon le compte rendu échographie du véto...  ::  
J'ai peur qu'un bout d'os puisse percer la tumeur ou blesser son estomac...

Du coup je pensait au os broyés mais quelqu'un l'a déjà fait ? Avec quel robot ??

----------


## LoveBorder

Et sinon ma chienne fait 11kg mais son poids de forme est de 14kg. 

Je suis partie sur une quantité de 320g (11 x 3%) par jours + 1 cuillère à soupe de mix légumes/fruits + tous ses compléments pour son cancer et ses problèmes digestifs.

Ça vous semble correct ?
Sachant qu'il faut vraiment qu'elle grossisse..

Je pensait introduire dans cet ordre : viande de canard (ok) - os charnus canard (broyé?) - abats canard - poissons (spartz) - viande lapins - os charnus lapin (broyés) - abats lapin.

----------


## Ploufplouf

Bonjour, si vous avez facebook, le groupe BARF-ASSO saura parfaitement vous renseigner.
Sinon ils ont un site internet aussi.

Je sais que certains utilisent des robots, mais je n'ai pas la référence sous la main, mais c'est souvent la marquer REBER qui revient

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il faut baser son pourcentage sur son poids de forme.
14x 3% dans un premier temps, et à ajuster.

par contre, essayez de fractionner un maximum les repas si son estomac est comprimé par la tumeur

----------


## LoveBorder

Merci  :Embarrassment: , je vais aller sur le groupe Facebook alors et regarder la marque de robot 

Je viens d'avoir la secrétaire de la clinique au téléphone, en effet trop dangereux de lui donner des os ... Bon après la clinique est pas trop orientée Barf donc je reposerai la question à ma véto lundi. 

Elle m'a dit de compléter avec un complément calcium-phosphore. Mais franchement si je peux lui broyer les os moi j'aime tout autant..
Surtout que si je donne les abats, légumes et qu'il manque que les os, un complément vitamines et minéraux utilisé en ration ménagère risque de trop apporter non ? 

Après elle m'a dit que je peux l'a laisser uniquement à la viande jusqu'à la fin de l'antibio mais sa me parait long 3 semaines sans os ... surtout que ma chienne est sujette aux diarrhées.

Ok je passe à environ 420g alors, en plus avec son cancer on m'avais dit d'augmenter les quantité déjà quand j'était au croquette.

Donc pour le moment je fais 420g de viande de canard (je laisse pas tout le gras j'ai un peu peur que ça fatigue son foie..) + 1 cuillère à soupe de mix + huile colza ou lin.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je lui fait 3 repas par jours du coup.
Mais ses tumeurs ont du bouger car il y a 1 mois c'est la veine porte qui était comprimée et pas l'estomac et là c'est l'inverse  ::

----------


## Ploufplouf

Privilégie l'huile de poisson gras, et 1 à 2 cuillères à soupe d'huile de tournesol bio par semaine pour l'apport en vitE

----------


## inari

Et des os déjà broyés ça serait envisageable pour toi ? Type dogador ou easybarf ?

----------


## LoveBorder

Ah oui carrément ! Je n'y avait pas pensé  ::  Merci  :Smile: 

Plutôt sur easybarf alors car ma chienne ne supporte pas le poulet.
Je viens de regarder il y a des coffres de lapins hachés (20% d'os) et des carcasses de canard hachés (60% viandes et gras - 40% d'os).
Du coup je m'en sert comme os charnus alors ? Par contre il y a une grosse différence en proportion d'os sur les deux.
Les morceaux d'os sont assez petit dans les hachés de easy barf ? 

Et qu'est ce que vous pensez des nova canis ? Y'en a un juste au lapin et un lapin canard (pour dépanner par exemple).

----------


## inari

Je peux pas trop te dire si ce n’est que chez moi le nova felis a connaît une tôlé général  ::  j’avais du le revendre ! 
mais il me semble que c’était haché assez fin oui

----------


## Nyunyu

Floyd en mange.
Tu veux une photo de la « texture » une fois décongelé?

----------


## LoveBorder

Ah oui je veux bien merci  ::  
Tu peux aussi me montrer un morceau d'os pour avoir une idée de la taille ?

J'ai regardé, je peux lui donner les barquettes lapins hypo et lapin canard. Toutes les autres contiennent du poulet ...

Par contre niveau organisation je sais pas trop comment faire.. ma chienne mangerai 400g par jour répartie sur 3 repas. Il me restera donc à chaque fois 100g sur la barquette. Est ce que je peux lui donner sur le lendemain ? 


J'ai une question au passage ; je lui donne la coquille des œufs en attendant (2 par semaine), est qu'il faudra que je diminue la quantité d'os charnus du coup?


J'ai regardé pour les hachoir à viande, en effet c'est les Reber n°5 qui ont l'air de ressortir souvent sur les groupes Facebook. 
Quelqu'un ici a eu l'occasion de tester ? Il me servirai surtout pour les coffres et cuisses de lapin et cou de canard.

----------


## Nyunyu

voila ca ressemble à ca, mêmes les vieux édentés peuvent y aller.
Du coup jy ajoute a presque chaque repas un petit quelque chose a croquer car il aime et jaime le savoir se nettoyer les dents (cou, patte, pilon, aile, cuisse, blanc etc).
Lui devrait manger environ 850g/ jour donc il me reste toujours dans la barquette de 1kg.
Je mets la barquette congelée au frigo une par une la veille den avoir besoin.
Je sors sa ration du matin la veille au soir, et celle du soir le midi, afin que ce soit à température ambiante quand je lui sers la gamelle  :Smile: 
et ce qui reste cest pour le lendemain, aucune incidence (moi même je mange des aliments déconglés 2 ou 3 jours plus tard lol)

----------


## Nyunyu

PS : ce sont des barquettes nova canis repas complet.

----------


## inari

Est ce que quelqu’un donne du barf a un mini chien ?(2,5 kg) 
quel os essayer ? Du broyé ou je peux donner des ailes / cou de petites volailles ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

oui moi Fléchette chien nain de 3.2 kg barfe depuis une dizaine d'années. bien qu'il lui manque quelques dents (elle a entre 15 et 20 ans) je n'ai jamais envisagé le broyé pour elle, en os charnus elle a eu: cous, ailes et pilons de poulet, cous et ailes de canard, cou de pintade, caille et sûrement d'autre que j'oublie. elle est borgne depuis plusieurs années et maintenant complètement sourde mais ça ne la gêne en rien pour dégommer sa gamelle comme les autres. les analyses sanguines annuelles sont parfaites. après c'est son caractère de foncer et pas s'en laisser compter  ::

----------


## inari

J’imagine pas cette petite puce manger un pilon de poulet pour le moment mais on va tester des petites choses en douceur. Déjà j’avais peur qu’elle n’aime pas la viande et envisageait plutôt une RM, mais quand je lui ai fais gouté du filet cru elle s’est littéralement jeté dessus et a adoré donc c’est déjà positif !

----------


## Ploufplouf

Mes chats sont capables de manger des cuisses de poulet entières (cuisse pesant parfois 400gr...).
Les cailles sont bien aussi pour des petits gabarits

----------


## inari

Je sais bien mais là elle est plus petite que mon chaton de 7 mois qui est déjà pas un gros gabarit. Je pense que je vais essayer d’abord les ailes de poulet

----------


## malko

attention les ailes c'est assez dur.
peut être regarder du coté des coffres de lapin

----------


## inari

Ah mince, et des cous tu penses que c’est mieux ? Parce que vu qu’elle mangeait des croquettes je voulais rester sur du poulet dans un premier temps vu que c’est ce qui est conseillé

----------


## malko

Les cous c'est bien mais trop d'os pour ne donner que ça. 

Perso les intros sur des semaines et des mois je ne suis pas fan.

Mes deux derniers chats en 15 jours on a introduit toutes les viandes. A environ.une nouvelle tous les 2 ou 3 jours.  Et aucun soucis de transit.

Au contraire il apparaît de plus en plus que faire 15 jours de filet puis ensuite les os de poulet uniquement provoque les problèmes digestifs et même des intolérances

----------


## inari

Ok ! Donc je note des cous mais pas en trop grande quantité et des coffres de lapin  :Smile:  merci pour les infos  :Smile:

----------


## Gwenie

Je donnais des pattes de lapin à un de mes chats quand il était à la viande crue. C'est ce qui l'avait décidé à passer au cru à l'époque. Bon, on est repassé aux croquettes, mais si tu ne trouves pas de coffre, essaye peut-être ça, on en trouve facilement en supermarché.


Pour mon petit chien, j'avais aussi tenté le barf, mais les os étaient trop dangereux pour lui: il gobait au lieu de croquer.

----------


## Phnix

Anouk ne prenait pas le temps de croquer les os au début, ce qui lui a causé des problèmes.
Du coup, je tenais l'os charnu et elle devait prendre le temps de mâcher décrocher ce morceau de ce que je tenais.
Ça a bien fonctionné et elle a très vite pris le pli, je la laisse gérer maintenant et aucun problème.

----------


## inari

Bon du coup ma chienne est à la ration ménagère depuis que je lai adopté finalement (5 mois à peu près). Je pense essayer de tenter quand même le barf mais jai un petit soucis, elle fait pas mal de protection de resources avec les choses difficiles à manger. On travaille dessus mais les progrès ne sont pas flagrants. 
du coup jai peur que les os charnus la fasse réagir particulièrement.
donc jenvisage dans un premier temps plutôt un broyé deasy barf. 
au niveau des quantités les barquettes de 500 gr vont me faire plusieurs jours (4 je pense), est ce que vous pensez que je peux le laisser au frigo si longtemps? Est ce que vous recongelez pour les chiens ? Javais lu que pas mal de personnes le faisaient sans soucis sanitaire (avec mon chat jai jamais testé).

----------


## Eclipse

Bonjour, que pensez vous de la marque Atavik qui propose des sachets de 1kg en barf sous forme de boulettes surgelées. Il existe plusieurs variétés. Les recettes ont l'air équilibrées (37 euros les 5 x 1 kg). Ce qui me plait c'est le conditionnement. Les boulettes font 10 grs chacune ce qui permet de calculer facilement le nombre de boulettes nécessaires pour chaque repas et de ne décongeler qu'un ration à la fois, ce qui au niveau sécurité alimentaire me semble une bonne chose. Ce qui me plait moins c'est le fait que tout soit broyé même si c'est une sécurité en ce qui concerne les os (pas de risque d'accident). Pour l'instant ma chienne de 10 mois est aux croquettes Maison Moulin. Elles les adorent mais cela me fait un peu de peine de la condamner toute sa vie à ne manger qu'une nourriture déshydratée. Pensez vous qu'il soit possible de donner des croquettes à ma chienne le matin (8 h) et de la nourriture crue l'après-midi (17h) ? Est-ce qu'au niveau digestif cela ne va pas être problématique ?

----------


## Eclipse

Inari, une fois décongelée, la viande crue se conserve 24 h au frigo. C'est l'une des raisons qui me font hésiter pour le passage au barf. J'ai une chienne qui fait 9 kgs. Il lui faudrait une ration de 180 grs par jour. Les barquettes surgelées de 500grs ne sont pas adaptées à ma chienne. Il me faudrait du sur-mesure.

----------


## inari

Alors j’ai contacté easy barf a ce sujet qui m’a dit que je pouvais laissé les barquettes de 500 gr quelques heures dans mon frigo pour légèrement les dégivrer puis les proportionner. C’est ce que je fais depuis plusieurs mois du coup (la mienne mange 100 gr par jour) et ça se passe nickel.

----------


## Ploufplouf

L'intérêt du cru c'est de pouvoir contrôler au max ce qu'il y a dans les gamelles... Et aussi d'avoir des os charnus pour nettoyer les dents, pour avoir une activité masticatoire. Les barquettes de broyé franchement c'est loin d'être l'idéal

----------


## inari

Moi j’ai pas réussi a assez avancer dans l’amélioration de son problème de protection des ressources pour l’instant ...

----------


## Houitie

Moi j ai opté pour les barquettes parce que je ne me sens pas capable d équilibrer assez et même si elle a des barquettes elle plastique plein d autres choses (pattes de poulet, trachees , oreilles diverses, sabots, cous etc). 
Honnêtement après mes journées de boulot je préfère lui consacrer de longues heures plutôt que de courir chercher sa bouffe, équilibrer les gamelles, conditionner etc. 
Pour moi qui cherchait du simple comme les croquettes et meilleur pour sa santé le easy barf est parfait.

----------


## inari

Oui c’est très pratique. Moi je vois les effets sur sa peau qui était vraiment pas top avec la ration ménagère et qui la va bien mieux avec les barquettes. Je vais essayer les rations préparées de chez qwild Barf bientôt. Mais il’ va vraiment falloir que je l’isole seule dans une pièce pour manger sereinement

----------


## Eclipse

Bonjour, y en a t'il parmi vous qui pratique la bi-nutrition : croquettes et ration ménagère ou nourriture humide complète (ex: Terra Canis) ? J'ai vu que pas mal de gens mélangeaient les croquettes avec des boites de pâté pour chiens pour les rendre plus appétentes ou pour varier les goûts et offrir un plaisir gustatif supplémentaire à leurs chiens. J'ai lu que la digestion des croquettes étaient différentes de la digestion de la viande crue ou de la nourriture humide. Ma chienne est sensible au niveau digestif. Un rien lui provoque la diarrhée. Vous pensez que je peux séparer sa ration en 2 : le matin nourriture humide et l'après midi croquettes ?

----------


## Houitie

J ai fais longtemps croquettes le matin et barf le soir. Impec. 
Après si ta chienne est sensible et que tu as un équilibre je ne changerai pas.

----------


## inari

Bon ça y est on sest lancé dans les rations qwild barf, la viande a lair vraiment de qualité même si jaime pas trop le fait quil y ait beaucoup de cur vu le prix. Ma puce sen sort très bien. Elle ne fait pas autant de protection de ressource que je pensais finalement avec les os charnus donc cest cool. Pour linstant je lenferme dans une salle de bain avec une barrière pour la surveiller sans la stresser (et que les chats lembêtent pas), elle men fous partout, absolument partout. Vous leur donner ou leurs rations de barf a vos chiens ? Je me tâte à lui acheter une petite cage juste pour les repas du coup (pour la protection de ressource et pour lhygiène).
je pense que je vais donc alterner les menus de barf entier et les barquettes easy barf pour quand on voyage ou quon la fait garder. 
Sur easy barf jai vu que y a des cailles entières, ça lui ferait a peu près 3 jours de rations pour 1 caille et cest noté que la caille est équilibrée en ratio os chair et abats. Certains donnent des proies entières ici pour des petits chiens ? Enfin entières .. du coup je la découperais pour faire 6 rations quoi. Je sais pas si cest très faisable.

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider quelqu'un pour le côté "pratique et logistique" mais j'ai vu cette marque de boulettes crues surgelées dans une vidéo de corgi sur youtube.
Est-ce que c'est trouvable en France? En tout cas, ça à l'air pratique à doser comme des croquettes et c'est vendu en gros sacs.

La compo:
Beef, Beef Liver, Beef Kidney, Beef Spleen, Carrots, Apples, Sweet Potatoes, Butternut Squash, Ground Miscanthus Grass, Montmorillonite Clay, Ground Flaxseed, Salmon Oil, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Salt, Tricalcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Iodate), Blueberries, Spinach.

----------


## Poupoune 73

Moi quand c'est repas BARF ou pâtée c'est sur le balcon sinon effectivement les trois me repeignent tous les sols
Sans compter que Fléchette marque où elle a mangé...
J'ai déjà donné des cailles entières, mais je crois qu'elles étaient vidées

----------


## inari

Ha ça me rassure c’est pas que la mienne ! En plus la dans les rations de qwild y a du curcuma donc c’est vraiment de l’art  :: 
Bon je vais continuer dans la petite salle de bain pour le moment en serpillant à chaque fois ou j’essaye de lui apprendre à rester sur un tapis mais ça c’est pas gagné !

----------


## inari

Pour ceux qui ont des chiens goinfres comment vous gérez ? J’explique, ma chienne qui fait beaucoup de protection de ressource et est très stressée avec la bouffe mange son barf (entier la plupart du temps désormais, et parfois broyé easy barf) enfermée dans une pièce pour qu’elle se sente plus en sécurité. Ce matin je lui donne des ailes de poulets (juste le bout vraiment l’aile quoi, un morceau de 4-5 cm max quoi) qu’elle mange régulièrement sans soucis. D’un coup je l’entends couiner de douleur donc je rentre j’ai pas bien compris ce qui s’était passé mais à priori elle a gobé une aile entière et c’était coincé, pas dans sa gorge mais sûrement au dessus de l’estomac, elle avait mal, les flancs complètement creusés puis après elle forçait pour faire ses besoins, et enfin elle a réussi à régurgiter l’aile entière. Ca a du durer 10 minutes. J’ai eu peur et surtout je savais pas quoi faire, là masser pour essayer de pousser l’os ? La « secouer » ? La tenir par les pattes arrières ? Elle était pas en détresse non plus mais vraiment pas bien et j’hésitais a appeler les urgences vétos. Bon 2 sec après avoir recraché son aile tout allait bien. Je lui ai tout retiré et donné de la pâtée et du kefir de lait bien étalé dans un lickymat histoire qu’elle mange doucement un truc facile à digérer. Elle s’est jeté dessus. 
je sais ps trop quoi faire pour la suite. J’enlève les ailes ? Je réessaye ? Le problème c’est que y a pas 36 os charnus adaptés à son gabarit : elle mange des cous(elle m’avait déjà fait le cou d’en gober un mais c’était très bien passé) des ailes , des bouts de dos de lapin … elle fait 3 kg.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour ceux qui ont des chiens goinfres comment vous gérez ? Jexplique, ma chienne qui fait beaucoup de protection de ressource et est très stressée avec la bouffe mange son barf (entier la plupart du temps désormais, et parfois broyé easy barf) enfermée dans une pièce pour quelle se sente plus en sécurité. Ce matin je lui donne des ailes de poulets (juste le bout vraiment laile quoi, un morceau de 4-5 cm max quoi) quelle mange régulièrement sans soucis. Dun coup je lentends couiner de douleur donc je rentre jai pas bien compris ce qui sétait passé mais à priori elle a gobé une aile entière et cétait coincé, pas dans sa gorge mais sûrement au dessus de lestomac, elle avait mal, les flancs complètement creusés puis après elle forçait pour faire ses besoins, et enfin elle a réussi à régurgiter laile entière. Ca a du durer 10 minutes. Jai eu peur et surtout je savais pas quoi faire, là masser pour essayer de pousser los ? La « secouer » ? La tenir par les pattes arrières ? Elle était pas en détresse non plus mais vraiment pas bien et jhésitais a appeler les urgences vétos. Bon 2 sec après avoir recraché son aile tout allait bien. Je lui ai tout retiré et donné de la pâtée et du kefir de lait bien étalé dans un lickymat histoire quelle mange doucement un truc facile à digérer. Elle sest jeté dessus. 
je sais ps trop quoi faire pour la suite. Jenlève les ailes ? Je réessaye ? Le problème cest que y a pas 36 os charnus adaptés à son gabarit : elle mange des cous(elle mavait déjà fait le cou den gober un mais cétait très bien passé) des ailes , des bouts de dos de lapin  elle fait 3 kg.

----------


## Houitie

Perso je coince tout dans des jouets donc elle est obligée de mâcher pour le sortir des kongs et autres joujoux

----------


## Ploufplouf

Je lui donnerai à volonté une caille entière ou un coffre entier de lapin, elle sera obligée de prendre son temps,....
Plus c'est petit, plus c'est dangereux car facile à avaler.


Ou alors faire une croix sur les os charnus à mâcher et donner coupés voire broyés, et à côté de ça donner des friandises masticatoire pour faire le nettoyage des dents.

Pareil pour la viande, les abats et les légumes, fourrer un jouet distributeur

----------


## inari

Le problème c’est qu’elle mange jusqu’à se faire vomir si je donne à volonté j’ai peur qu’elle grossisse vachement mais je pourrai essayer. Pour l’instant elle n’aime pas la caille mais faut que je réessaye

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et en cas d’urgence du coup une idée de la conduite à tenir si ça se reproduit ?

----------


## inari

Bon je vais définitivement arrêter les ailes de poulets, elle m’a refait le coup. Je vais lui donner cous de poulet (et pintades) et peut être des pilons. Elle a beau être mega goinfre et manger tout ce qui traîne (par ex elle aime beaucoup les radis) mais en fait elle est difficile avec la viande, elle refuse le lapin et la caille alors que c’est adapté à sa taille et qu’on a pas trop de choix des os charnus. Le poisson pareil elle aime pas du tout. 
les abats elle aime essentiellement ceux de volaille et du marché bien sûr   ::  (ceux d’Easy barf sont beaucoup moins bons visiblement). 
et alors vraiment elle en fout partout je sais plus quoi faire. Ma salle de bain c’est une scène de crime a chaque repas. 
j’ai acheté de la poudre de kelp et de l’huile d’anchois et sardines pour compenser le fait qu’elle mange pas de poisson, vous pensez que ça suffira?

----------


## inari

Du coup comme j’arrive pas à lui faire manger du poisson et que j’avais peur de mal équilibrer, je fais mes rations depuis 1 mois et demi avec les recettes de « la cantine d’owen » (recettes à commander faites par un nutritionniste et un veto). Leurs rations barf contiennent un peu de féculent (par ex moi je donne quelques grammes de flocons d’avoine réhydratés), je sais pas trop quoi en penser. Mais comme ça me soulage de savoir que je ne donne pas un repas déséquilibré je continue comme ça pour le moment.

----------

